# Wird WoW ein "Kinderspiel"?



## ocktar (12. Juni 2009)

Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.

Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!
Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!
Und ich bin dafür, dass es Mounts erst wieder ab Level 40 gibt und die Erbstücke abgeschafft werden!

Blizz! Hört auf das Spiel kaputt zu patchen!


MfG Ocktar




P.S. Sollte hier jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendetwas mit "Mimimi" oder "Käse und Wein" posten zu müssen, dem sei gesagt, dass er mich da gernhaben kann wo keine Sonne scheint. Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.


----------



## Segojan (12. Juni 2009)

Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.

Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?


----------



## Amenna (12. Juni 2009)

wenn alles immer so bleibt wie beim alten, wird es schnell langweilig.

Das Spiel ist nun einmal im Wandel, da kann man nichts machen...  Ich bin seit anfang an dabei und habe null Probleme mit den änderungen, dadurch macht blizzard nichts kaputt, im gegenteil, sie halten es durch änderungen am Leben.

Diese änderungen bedeuten jedoch keinesfalls das es ein Kinderspiel wird, oder geworden ist. Meine Definition von Kinderspiel ist ein Lernspiel auf Biene Maja basis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S: Ich habe ein paar Wochen mehr gebraucht, bis zum "levelcap" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sollte das Spiel auch genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (12. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...




Also ich kann dir nur zustimmen ^^

Das mit dem Zeppelin Nach Donnerfels ist ja noch in ordnung aber die Mounts schon ab lv 30 oder bald sogar schon auf 20 ist etwas übertrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen




jup, einige instanzen "nerven" wirklich und mit sicherheit sind sie auch von uns "genervt".


----------



## Psycoma (12. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.




/sign... dein ganzer thread ist unqualifiziert. du bist doch nur ein bockiges kind, der es anderen nicht gönnt, das sie die ganzen sachen schneller und leichter erreichen als es bei dir der fall war. 

außerdem hab ich den eindruck das solche leute, die am lautesten schreien hier wie anspruchslos das spiel geworden ist, auch erst frühestens seit BC dabei sind. 

wenn dich das alles so stört, und du deswegen vor neid grün anläufst und wie rumpelstilzchen dich in einer qualmwolke vor ärger am liebsten auflösen würdest, dann beende doch deinen account. 

und ja, du darfst deiner mami sagen, das ich böse war. hau rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## culix (12. Juni 2009)

Naja ich find ja bis jz alles ok, aber die Accountgebundenen Teile sollen echt abgeschafft werden, denn wenn man als "neuling" ins bg geht und da sind alle mit den dingern da hauen se einen weg und da macht es auch keinen spaß mehr...


----------



## Clandaries (12. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage....was sagt Dir USK 12 bzw was hat das zu bedeuten? steht auf den Spieleverpackungen.
Scheint so, als wäre dieses Spiel nicht nur für Erwachsene...
Ganz einfach...passt es Dir nicht, geh AoC spielen, soll angeblich ab 18 sein. Irgendwann merkt Blizzard, ob es gut geht oder aber auch nicht, und wenn sie nunmal 4x so viel Geld mit dieser Schiene machen, dann werden sie es beibehalten, sollte es sich ändern, werden sie was dagegen tun, nur ist der Teil der Spieler, die HARDCORE wollen zu klein um ins Gewicht zu fallen.


----------



## Valkron (12. Juni 2009)

Mimimimiiiiiiiiiii
Alles verändert sich und so auch die Welt......of Warcraft


----------



## P-bibi (12. Juni 2009)

Heult doch nicht alle rum. Ich finde die Änderungen sogar gut, und ja ich habe zu Classic gespielt, und deshalb musste ich am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie schwer es war das Mount zu kriegen. Klar war es ein tolles Gefühl es endlich zu haben, aber trotzdem sind die Änderungen gut. Außerdem falls, und ich meine auch nur falls, es mal bis Level 90 oder 100 gehen sollte wollt ihr wirklich bis 40 ohne Mount rumlaufen?


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> P.S. Sollte hier jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendetwas mit "Mimimi" oder "Käse und Wein" posten zu müssen, dem sei gesagt, dass er mich da gernhaben kann wo keine Sonne scheint. Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.



Diesen Kommentar - am besten gleich das ganze Topic kannst Du Dir auch ... na Du weißt schon.
Auf solche Art nen Xten Thread aufzumachen ... unterste Schublade!
Sowas braucht hier auch Keiner!

Geh lieber spielen^^
Denn endlich wird Dir ja das Spiel angepasst - freu Dich doch über Dein "Kinderspiel".^^


----------



## Naho (12. Juni 2009)

Warum soll es das Spiel kaputt machen, wenn man nur Laufwege verkürzt?


----------



## ^^°stefi°^^ (12. Juni 2009)

naja ich denke dazu giebt es nich viel zu sagen:
1.  das Thema kennen wir doch schon alle auswendig
2. du hättest es weniger nen bischen schöner beschreiben können (auch wenns nix gebracht hätte)
3. mimimimi 
4. beschwer dich doch nicht hier sondern im blizz forum da hörts wenigstens mit ganz viel glück einer von da oben
5.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn mach ich nur dahin weil ich ihn so cool finde 
6. hör halt auf mit wow wenns deiner meinung nach nen kinderspiel wird zwingt dich keiner dazu oder ?
7. wow ist ab 12 also KIDDY SPIEL oO (ja ich bin auch einer )
8. der zepppelin von thunder bluff nach og is eigentlich sinvoll hast warscheinlich kein taure gespiel boon oder ?


willst du noch mehr ? hab noch jede menge 

sags nur ich kann ruhig noch mehr dazu schreiben 
nun muss jetzt weiter hdR 2 kuken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2009)

Ja wieder ein Thread von einem Post BC Anfänger dessen Char gerade mal den Flammen-Leviathan in Ulduar gesehn hat.
Macht Nachplappern eigentlich Spaß?


----------



## tr1gardon (12. Juni 2009)

Bei solchen Thread denk ich mir nur immer: Don't feed the troll.

Also ganz locker bleiben, der will bestimmt nur spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

^^°stefi°^^ schrieb:


> 8. der zepppelin von thunder bluff nach og is eigentlich sinvoll hast warscheinlich kein taure gespiel boon oder ?



Was ist daran sinnvoll? Da bin ich selbst von TB nach OG gelaufen mit einem L1 Char ohne zu sterben.


----------



## Urengroll (12. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja wieder ein Thread von einem Post BC Anfänger dessen Char gerade mal den Flammen-Leviathan in Ulduar gesehn hat.
> Macht Nachplappern eigentlich Spaß?




Ja wieder ein Thread von einem Post BC Anfänger, dessen Char gerade mal den Flammen -Leviathan in Ulduar gesehen hat.
Ja nachplappern macht Spaß................^^


----------



## P-bibi (12. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran sinnvoll? Da bin ich selbst von TB nach OG gelaufen mit einem L1 Char ohne zu sterben.



Ich bin immer tausend mal gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (12. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran sinnvoll? Da bin ich selbst von TB nach OG gelaufen mit einem L1 Char ohne zu sterben.



Es geht auch nicht darum das man unterwegs sterben könnte, sondern darum das man gefühlte zwei stunden braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (12. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?


Oder noch besser: Dein halbes Leben auf deinen Trabant warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. Juni 2009)

Nein es waren nur 15 Jahre^^



mimimimimimimimimimiimimimimimimimimi


----------



## Larmina (12. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich würde so gar einen Töten das ich wieder Classic spielen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


CUT!!!! Mensch du hast schon wieder deinen Text vergessen!!!
Das heißt "Ich würde töten für einen Klondike Riegel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum das man unterwegs sterben könnte, sondern darum das man gefühlte zwei stunden braucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt aber seit Einführung eines AH´s in TB überhaupt keinen Grund mehr nach OG zu gehen.


----------



## Shadiness (12. Juni 2009)

früher brauchte man pfadfinderische fähigkeiten um ein feuer zu enfachen, heute greift man zum feuerzeug...   so what?


----------



## madmurdock (12. Juni 2009)

Schwachsinn, als ob die alteingesessenen Suchtis sich deswegen von Wow "losreissen"...


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Nein es waren nur 15 Jahre^^
> mimimimimimimimimimiimimimimimimimimi



Das war noch besser.

1. Geburt
2. Anmeldung für den Führerschein
3. Anmeldung für die Pappe (Trabant)
4. 18 Jahre warten und dann Führerschein machen und Trappi abholen
5. Pappe mit Mickimäusen fahren^^

sry für ot


----------



## radio-activ (12. Juni 2009)

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt die meisten Änderungen Sinnvoll.

Kauf mal für 8 Chars Epicmounts und jeder hat irgendwelche Berufe, die immer teurer zum skillen werden.

Ausserdem finde ich nicht, das WoW ein Kinderspiel wird, sondern eher andersrum. Es orientiert sich mehr an Gelegenheitsspieler, die voll im Berufsleben stehen und Familien haben. Klar - für Leute, die den ganzen Tag zoggen, wirds da schnell Langweilig.

Und wenn ich mich an meinen ersten Char erinnere, der mit Level 50 noch Fussgänger war und erst mit Level 62 Epicreiten hatte, obwohl ich mit dem zu Klassiczeiten schon MC, BWL und AQ40 geraidet hab - also nicht erst kurz vor BC 60 geworden, also wenn ich mich an die Zeit erinnere, dann immer her mit den LvL 20 Reitskill.

Und überleg mal was es kostet, für 8 Chars Epicfliegen zu kaufen, wie gesagt, fast alle haben irgendwelche Herstellungsberufe, weshalb ich kaum irgendwelche Rohstoffe verticken kann. (Edit: zum farmen hab ich wenig Zeit)

Und zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad, nun, ich konnte bis auf 2 Gruppenquests alle Quests auf dem Weg zur 80 selber machen, die waren zum Teil sehr herausfordernd und manche fetten Elitemobs hab ich auch erst im 3. oder 4. Durchgang geschafft. Das hat mir aber viel Spass gemacht und macht mich Stolz auf die Erfolge. Das man dann nach zT stundenlanger Gruppensuche durch die Instanzen rusht, is mir da nur recht.

MfG

PS: ich versteh immer net, warum soviele Spieler immerzu rumheulen, keiner zwingt sie zum WoW zoggen.


----------



## neo1986 (12. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...


Höre auf wenn es dich nerft ich habs auch gemacht hab jetzt viel viel zeit und vermisse wow kein stück ich glaube keine 10 pferde könnten mich zurück bringen...der hauptgrund warum wow so schlecht ist ist die comunity würde sagen 60-70% sind kiddys kann man gut hier auf buffed und sogar hier im threat sehen. bin echt froh das ich von wow weg bin...

und wenn du dich nicht losreisen kannst geh auf p-server sind in der letzten zeit auch ziemlich belibt geworden...


----------



## neo1986 (12. Juni 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, als ob die alteingesessenen Suchtis sich deswegen von Wow "losreissen"...


in meinem kreis haben sich19/18 losgerissen alles leute die schon seid releas dabei waren haben im laufe von dem jahr aufgehört weil allgemein die qualität des spieles nachgelassen hat....


----------



## MarZ1 (12. Juni 2009)

der TE kann nicht mehr angeben in der 7ten klasse das er lvl 80 grün/blau equip ist! deswegen machte er diesen mimi threat um wenigstens von uns aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen...mir ist das egal ab wann man reitmount und so kriegt...und was hat das reitmount mit skill zu tun? kommt man halt 60% schneller an sein ziel und nun? du musstest dafür "hart arbeiten" und nun gehts halt leichter reitmount zu kriegen, ist das schlimm? in den 1990er waren pcs sau teuer und schlecht! gehst du heute auch auf die straße udn schreist das du dich verarscht fühlst dass die so "hart zu erarbeiten" waren? na also...


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (12. Juni 2009)

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. Epics werden einem förmlich nachgeschmissen, ich kann überhaupt nicht mehr Stolz auf das Erreichte sein, weils irgendwie Jeder hat, das Abheben von der Masse und Idividuelle ist verloren gegangen. Gruppenspiel gibts überhaupt nicht mehr, 90% sind egoman und machen alles nur für sich selbst. Jeder brüllt seine dps-Zahlen vom "Schwanz-o-meter" durch die Channels als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres; Jede Klasse kann nun alles, es gibt keine wahre Spezialisierung mehr, die Rollenverteilung ist im A****. Fehlen nur noch Magier in Plattenrüstungen und Noobritter die besser heilen als jeder Priester. Komplexibilität und umfangreiche Möglichkeiten "können" eine Bereicherung sein, sie konnen einem aber auch den letzten Nerv rauben, alles gleich schalten und den Spielspaß gegen Null bringen. Ich war selten so Perspektivlos wie zu BC und WotlK, und es wundert mich nicht das es schon die ersten Classic Gilden gibt, in welchen man nur mit einem Char reinkommt, der auf einem Classicaccount ist, Runen und BC/WotLK-VZ verboten sind. Das ist eben die Antwort auf Blizzards Statement, das es nie Classicserver geben wird, obwohl viele sich dies wünschen.

Zum Thema, der Vorposter: Alles so Teuer und kein Geld für X-Chars zum Reiten. Man braucht keine 8 oder 10 80er, selber dran Schuld wenn ihr das Gold verschleudert. Habe selber 4 mal Reiten300 und hocke trotzdem noch auf 5 Stelligen Goldbeträgen. Und ich farme nie. WoW ist schon fast mehr ein Börsenspekulationsspiel geworden als was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Nein, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die Ramsch für überteuerte Preise verkaufen, man muß einfach lernen, das Berufe nicht nur Geld kosten, sondern auch welches abwerfen.


----------



## ocktar (12. Juni 2009)

Da sich hier einige antworten ja gerne wiederholen....

... nein, ich spiele nicht erst seit BC, sondern seit der Open Beta, ich habe als schon einiges ind iesem Spiel erlebt...
... nein, ich bin auch nicht erst 12 oder jünger, mein 12tes Jahr liegt schon verdammt lange hintermir, wer es genau wissen will kann nach Hamburg kommen und sich meinen Perso anschauen...
... ihr bezichtigt andere als Kinder und verwenden (wenn auch nur aus Trotz) mimimi? Kein Kommentar...
.... und wer WoW mir der realen Welt vergleicht hat doch wirklich einen an der Klatsche...


vonmir aus könnt ihr jetzt mit euren tollen "heuldoch"Texten weitermachen, meine Meinung ändert ihr damit sowieso nicht.  So long....


----------



## neo1986 (12. Juni 2009)

Pellaeon-KdhH schrieb:


> Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. Epics werden einem förmlich nachgeschmissen, ich kann überhaupt nicht mehr Stolz auf das Erreichte sein, weils irgendwie Jeder hat, das Abheben von der Masse und Idividuelle ist verloren gegangen. Gruppenspiel gibts überhaupt nicht mehr, 90% sind egoman und machen alles nur für sich selbst. Jeder brüllt seine dps-Zahlen vom "Schwanz-o-meter" durch die Channels als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres; Jede Klasse kann nun alles, es gibt keine wahre Spezialisierung mehr, die Rollenverteilung ist im A****. Fehlen nur noch Magier in Plattenrüstungen und Noobritter die besser heilen als jeder Priester. Komplexibilität und umfangreiche Möglichkeiten "können" eine Bereicherung sein, sie konnen einem aber auch den letzten Nerv rauben, alles gleich schalten und den Spielspaß gegen Null bringen. *Ich war selten so Perspektivlos wie zu BC und WotlK, und es wundert mich nicht das es schon die ersten Classic Gilden gibt, in welchen man nur mit einem Char reinkommt, der auf einem Classicaccount ist, Runen und BC/WotLK-VZ verboten sind. Das ist eben die Antwort auf Blizzards Statement, das es nie Classicserver geben wird, obwohl viele sich dies wünschen.*


selbst das würde viele nichtmehr zurück holen wow is zu bekannt geworden und hat zu viele arschlöcher angelockt...


----------



## fataly (12. Juni 2009)

> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?


zu den genervten instanzen stimm ich dir zu, die könnten wirklich bisschen schwerer sein, schnelleres lvln ist ok, gibt ja auch 20 lvln mehr! gleicht sich aus, afaik braucht man immer noch in etwa gleichlang auf maxlvl und das ist auch gut so, reiten find ich einfach nur klasse was kommt! ich mein, wenn ich an das ewige gelaufe denke mit meinen twinks bzw. ersten lowlvl chars... -.- nein es macht keinen spaß schlingendorn von oben bis unten abzulaufen (als beispiel jetzt^^)
wo das enden soll?! in mehr komfort! ob das gut ist oder schlecht sei jeden selbst überlassen! 



> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


und? schlecht? find ich gut! warum auch nicht, kürzere reisewege sind nie was schlechtes mmn. 



> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?


öhm? was hat das jetzt mit dem zu tun? aber sowas in der art gibt es schon, siehe dk und ich finds nichtmal schlecht das er bei 55 anfängt, immerhin hat man ja den ganzen lowlvl content schon mindestens 1x durch bevor man sich den erstellen kann!



> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.


nö, blizz tut das was eine firma tun muss^^ den großteil der kunden zufriedenstellen und das sind nunmal nicht die "masochisten" und 5k gold sind genug für das epic(flug)mount, und ein spiel soll in erster linie spaß machen und nicht in arbeit ausarten (was es in classic zum teil ist) aber für leute die gerne den virtuellen sch*anzvergleich suchen um ihr ego zu polieren natürlich scheiße.



> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!


jop, die könnten wirklich ein bisschen schwerer sein, in der lvl phase find ichs ok, das nicht ein perfekt eingespieltes team verlangt wird, gibt immerhin auch spieler die neu anfangen oder mit der spielmechanik noch nicht so ganz vertraut sind etc.. aber die heros sind meines erachtens nach, quer durch die bank zu leicht. zumindest ein paar schwerere könntens sein^^ im großen und ganzen *zustimm*^^



> Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!


hmm, frag mal den durchschnittlichen spieler wie lange er braucht fürs lvl cap... es ist ein weit wenig meeeeeeeehr^^



> Und ich bin dafür, dass es Mounts erst wieder ab Level 40 gibt und die Erbstücke abgeschafft werden!


warum? gibts dafür einen anderen grund als _"mimimim, ich hatte das früher auch nicht?"_ also mir fällt keiner ein! (korregier mich wenn ich falsch liege)



> Blizz! Hört auf das Spiel kaputt zu patchen!


kündige deinen account wenns dir keinen spaß macht, wenn ich an so manche sachen von früher denke, schon mal als magier brot und wasser für nen 40er raid gemacht? als pala die 5 min segen verteilt in nen raid? ooc rezzer deren einzige funktion war leute wiederzubeleben *gähn* instant ungenukt worden von nen 3 min mage? (ok, momentan gehts wieder in die richtung, nur nicht ganz so schlimm^^) ständiges warten bis die leute bei den instanzen sind waren weil es keine portsteine gab etc... was damals halt geil war: es war einfach alles neu, was besonderes mit zig mitstreitern eine (neue) herausforderung zu meistern etc... gibt natürlich einige sachen die "falsch" sind etc... bzw. falsch gemcht worden sind, aber im großen und ganzen sehe ich mehr fortschritt als rückschritt



> P.S. Sollte hier jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendetwas mit "Mimimi" oder "Käse und Wein" posten zu müssen, dem sei gesagt, dass er mich da gernhaben kann wo keine Sonne scheint. Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.


öhm, sry aber das ist doch nix anderes als ein mimimi, und der kommentar (bezogen auf das letzte quote) von dir ist doch mehr als ausreichend "unqualifiziert"

nur meine bescheide meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets 
fataly


----------



## Landerson (12. Juni 2009)

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum viele uns immer zeigen wollen wie schlecht WoW geworden ist a la
*"Kommt wir starten eine Revolution und stuertzen Blizzard. Dann zwingen wir sie alles wieder rueckgaenig zu machen sodass wir wieder WoW classic spielen koennen."*

Warum hoert ihr denn nicht einfach auf anstatt hier zu posten und (ungluecklich) versucht alles schlecht zu machen.
Man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt, ist ja nicht der erste Thread zu diesem Thema.


Ich habe einen neuen Twink angefangen und ich muss sagen das ich froh bin ueber die Erleichterungen.

*Danke Blizzard!*​


----------



## Landerson (12. Juni 2009)

fataly schrieb:


> kündige deinen account wenns dir keinen spaß macht, wenn ich an so manche sachen von früher denke, schon mal als magier brot und wasser für nen 40er raid gemacht? als pala die 5 min segen verteilt in nen raid? ooc rezzer deren einzige funktion war leute wiederzubeleben *gähn* instant ungenukt worden von nen 3 min mage? (ok, momentan gehts wieder in die richtung, nur nicht ganz so schlimm^^) ständiges warten bis die leute bei den instanzen sind waren weil es keine portsteine gab etc... was damals halt geil war: es war einfach alles neu, was besonderes mit zig mitstreitern eine (neue) herausforderung zu meistern etc... gibt natürlich einige sachen die "falsch" sind etc... bzw. falsch gemcht worden sind, aber im großen und ganzen sehe ich mehr fortschritt als rückschritt



Da hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und den Buffed Artikel gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (12. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!


Gibts doch schon - kenne welche die sind 16h an Hodir gewiped.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Juni 2009)

Der nächste der so einen Mimmimmi Tread erstellt sollte bitte seinen Algalon Erfolg dazu posten oder noch besser einfach WoW kündigen und uns von Senkel gehn.

Warscheinlich hat er sich mit seinem t 7,5 in IF auf die Brücke gestellt und bemerkt das das doch einige andere Tragen die zwar vieleicht keine WoW Götter sind aber sich  doch ganzschön den Hintern dafür aufgerissen haben (zumindest als Melee ^^ )


----------



## fataly (12. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Da hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und den Buffed Artikel gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe, naja war jetzt zwar nicht irgendwie auf den artikel bezogen aber man mir sind dann doch irgendwie die sachen als erstes in den sinn gekommen welche ich vor paar stunden erst gelesen habe^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> in meinem kreis haben sich19/18 losgerissen alles leute die schon seid releas dabei waren haben im laufe von dem jahr aufgehört weil allgemein die qualität des spieles nachgelassen hat....



Man sollte sich Deine Postings der letzten Monate mal anschauen: Einzeiler in unzähliger Menge der Technocrat-Sorte (also schwer zu unterbietendes Hauptsatz-Geschmiere ohne Aussage), die WoW im derzeitigen Zustand verteidigten auf einem argumentativen Niveau, das Deine "Kiddie"-Aussage erst recht lächerlich erscheinen lässt - besonders in Anbetracht des Alters (hattest Du nicht erst vor sehr kurzer Zeit Blizz- und Buffed-Account von Deinem Onkel übernommen?), das kaum die 16 überschreiten dürfte.

Bei dieser Historie kann man nur auf einen Wichtigtuer im ganz jugendlichen Alter schließen, der bisher keine Antworten bekommen hat, dennoch immer wieder seinen völlig unqualifizierten Senf zu jedem wie auch immer gearteten Thema dazugeben muß - und derweil dreht er sich wie das Fähnchen im Winde, wie es bei unsicheren Leuten in der Entwicklung, die jedem Trend nachlaufen, nun mal üblich ist.

Die einzige Pille, die dieser Neo nimmt, dürfte gegen Akne sein.

BTT: Was Mounts ab Level 20 etc. betrifft, so ist das tatsächlich mal eine Änderung zum Besseren. Die Quests der alten Welt sind allesamt auf "Timesink" ausgerichtet (man erinnere sich an Flugmounts, die Strecken nehmen, die möglichst viel Zeit verbrauchen. Da folgt dann das "Gegenargument" der ach so schönen Welt, die es zu entdecken gibt. Wenn ich eine schöne Umgebung sehen möchte, setze ich mich entweder in den Garten oder schnappe mein Auto und fahre in die Eiffel. Ansonsten erwarte ich von einem Spiel, daß es mir die Umgebung im Rahmen der Aufgaben - siehe "Deus Ex" - vorführt, in dem man eben die Spielwelt als wichtigen Teil der Aufgabe designt. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Blizz-Manko, die solche Dinge auch in Diablo nicht wirklich berücksichtigten). 
Man läuft vom möglichst weit entferntesten Punkt wieder zurück, um eine Quest abzugeben, deren Folge eben wieder an den Arsch der Welt zurückführt. So ziemlich jede Quest in der Classic-Version war nicht etwa auf Spielspaß, sondern auf möglichst hohe Zeitinvestition getrimmt, um künstlich den Content zu strecken. Als Solo-Player-Spiel, als der sich der Low-Level-Content mittlerweile jedem Neukunden darbietet, ist WoW weder heute noch damals in irgendeiner Hinsicht akzeptabel gewesen. Daß es Wege gäbe (etwa mit der in anderen MMORPG üblichen Rückstufung von High-Level-Chars, wenn sie einem kleinen Char helfen - was man mit "Belohnungsmarken" bei erfolgreichem Abschluß verbinden könnte), auch diesen Content ansprechend zu gestalten, steht außer Frage. Daß es offenbar den Aufwand der Neu-Programmierung nicht lohnt, weil statt gutem Spieldesign der Blick auf die Kosten-Leistungs-Rechnung im Vordergrund steht, dürfte ebenfalls klar sein.

Blizz war nie eine innovative Software-Schmiede. Sie kopierten bewährte Dinge aus anderen Spielen, um sie mit möglichst hoher Spielbarkeit auf die Käufer loszulassen (siehe Warcraft: C&C im Warhammer-Universum, dessen Lizenz sie nicht erwerben konnten). Die süchtig-machende Itemsammelei lernten sie beim simplen Hack'n'Slay "Diablo" 1 + 2, die ebenfalls ohne große Innovationen auskommen mußten. Warum "Housing" programmieren, wenn das bewährte "Diablo 2"-Prinzip der Item-Sammelei genügend Spieler an das Produkt bindet? In der Kalkulation ist kein Platz für wirklich gelungene Neuerungen, wenn mit den bisherigen Mitteln der Kunde eingefangen werden kann. Was würde ein Warren Spector ("Ultima Underworld" 1 + 2, "System Shock", "Deus Ex"), ein Chris Roberts ("Wing Commander" 1 - 4, "Strike Commander", "Privateer") oder auch Peter Molyneux ("Populous", "Syndicate", "Dungeon Keeper") dazu sagen, die in ihren Bereichen wesentlich mehr als Blizz abgeliefert haben - abgesehen von den Gewinnspannen natürlich; aber deren Entwicklungen sind Legende, während "WoW" ausschließlich populär ist - und da lasse ich Richard Garriot ("Ultima"-Serie sowie Leitung der Firma "Origin", die eben "System Shock" oder "Wing Commander" auf den Markt geschmissen hat) außen vor, der mit "Ultima Online" neben der Konkurrenz "Meridian 59" überhaupt erst den Grundstein für die heute bekannten MMORPGs geliefert hat.

Manch einer wird "Phasing" in den Raum werfen. Es ist ein Novum(?) in MMOs - aber ein abgesehen von der Performance gesehenes geringes Risiko. Unvermeidlich war es eh; daß sich der Branchenriese mit seinen nach meinem Wissen offiziell verkauften 5,5 Millionen verkauften WotLK-Exemplaren darum kümmert, kein Wunder (wenn man bedenkt, daß in China noch kein WotLK verkauft wurde, kann man durchaus auf die Herkunft der verbliebenden 6 Mio. angeblicher offizieller Kunden schließen - dann kommt man tatsächlich auf 11,5 Mio., die von Blizz um Weihnachten herum bekannt gegeben wurden. Man darf gespannt sein, wann der nächste Rekord gemeldet wird, denn trotz der Erschließung neuer Märkte wie Rußland ist seit 6 Monaten keine neue Bekanntgabe der weltweiten Nutzer von WoW mehr bekannt geworden. Warten wir bis zur chinesischen Einführung ab*).

Mittlerweile steht offenbar die Gewinnmaximierung bei Blizz an erster Stelle: Statt auf riskante Innovationen, die man eh nie geleistet hat, schielt man auf Marketing-Umfragen, die das Spiel an den "perfekten Kunden" anpassen. Daß dabei die alte Welt, die fast jeder Neuankömmling als Solo-Spieler erlebt, mit ihren reinen Zeitschindereien ein wenig angenehmer gestaltet wird, ist dabei noch ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Über den Rest können wir uns an anderer Stelle unterhalten.

Mein durchaus subjektives Fazit von WotLK und seinen Patches: Die "ältere Kundschaft" nimmt immer mehr ab. Meine FL ist selbst mit dem Main so leer wie schon lange nicht mehr. Mein Heiler sowie Tank werden auch dank Dual-Skillung weniger und weniger "gebucht", während die unverschämten Anfragen von grün-blau-unverzauberten Teilnehmern ("Ey! Du hast T7,5! Da kannste uns auch durch Emalon durchziehen! Wir sind doch nur DDs - den Rest mußt Du und die Tanks halt machen!") immer häufiger werden. Von 8 RL-Freunden, die seit meinem Eintritt in die Welt von WoW dabei waren, spielt nur noch einer - und der Rest ist ziemlich endgültig weg. Ich persönlich hoffe auf "JG:E"; bis dahin bin ich verdammt "casual" in der WoW unterwegs, weil einfach die Motivation fehlt. 

Erst kürzlich hat wieder ein sehr ruhiger und erfahrener Raidleiter für Rnd-Raids endgültig das Handtuch geschmissen - und das merkt man schmerzlich selbst auf so einem großen Server wie Gilneas. Es ist sicherlich nicht nur meine eigene Motivation, die dadurch mehr und mehr abnimmt.

Bimmbamm, versaut bitte "JG:E" nicht! Keine "Hardmodes" - entweder ganz oder gar nicht!

* Übrigens sollte man eh nach dem ehemaligen durchaus im I-Net veröffentlichten Vertrag von The9 und Blizzard googlen. In China wird nach Stunden; nicht nach Account abgerechnet. Das Volumen wird in möglicherweise umrechenbare Gamecards umgelegt. Übrigens das beste Geschäft von Blizz bisher: Sie stellen keine Support-Mitarbeiter etc.; sondern kassieren Lizengebühren, während andere Leute die Arbeit machen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. Juni 2009)

Ach herrje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mir zu Classic noch den Arsch aufgerissen und um ehrlich zu sein beim x. twink hab ich keinen Bock mehr darauf durch ein Gebiet zu kriechen in dem ich bereits jeden Stein ´nen Namen geben kann.
Zugegeben mich ärgert´s schon ein wenig das ich Yogg-Saron nur in der generften Fassung legen werde aber das hat damit zu tun das nach 4 Jahren Spielen bei schönem Wetter nicht mehr der ganze Raid motiviert ist 3 Abende die Woche zu raiden da fällt schonmal nen Raid aus und es dauert halt länger. Pech waren wir halt nicht schnell genug.
Das die Nerf-Keule früher oder später kommt weis man schon seit Karazhan.
Und nein es sind weder alle Alteingesessen noch die "Pro-"gilden die sich daran stören. Die "Pro-"Gilden sind schon durch und freuen sich noch schneller an Algalon rann zu kommen.
Und soooo knallhart sind die Nerfs nun auch wieder nicht. Da geht noch was bis Ulduar auf Naxx Niveau genert ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (13. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja wieder ein Thread von einem Post BC Anfänger dessen Char gerade mal den Flammen-Leviathan in Ulduar gesehn hat.
> Macht Nachplappern eigentlich Spaß?



^^ det kam gut, aber ma bei seite ich finds eig super das sich das game noch so weiter entwickelt ich persönlich hab keine lust wenn ich twinke bis ultimo erst ma zu laufen dafür is die welt einfach viel zu groß un hey wer hat sich als nich taure net scho imma n zeppe nach tb
gewünscht was gibts besseres ? und die spielerzahl die tatsächlich noch wächst sagt dazu alles also lieber TE tu uns nen gefallen un heul dich wo anders aus oder kündige deinen account

mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scissor (13. Juni 2009)

also ich twinke auch mal gerne einen Char hoch, der nicht gleich bei lvl 55 anfängt und da hab ich echt keinen Bock das xte mal durchs Schlingendorntal zu laufen. Ich finde die Änderungen gut. Blizz macht sich hier wirklich Gedanken darüber, das Spiel Einsteigern leichter zu machen. Wenn 3.2 raus ist, werd ich mir mal nen schönen neuen Twink machen und auf meinem lvl 20 Mount durch den Dämmerwald und ins Rotkammgebirge reiten. Ist doch geil :-)


cu Sciss


----------



## Alhazred (13. Juni 2009)

Sehr cool find ich übrigends die Leute mit Kommentaren wie "wenn es dir nicht passt, kündige doch deinen Account"

Entspricht der Einstellung "Mitmachen oder Fresse halten" - bewerbt euch doch mal in einer x-Beliebigen Diktatur,
da werden Bürger wie ihr noch gesucht, den Zeitpunkt für eine Bewerbung in den USA ist leider zu spät^^.

Jeder hat das Recht, hier seine Meinung zu verkünden (auch wenn er der 23tausendste ist und die Schiene durch ist),
aber diese Kommentare kommen von Anbeginn und sind das Letzte.

Wo ich schon meinen Senf dazugeben muss - hat jemand eine aktuelle Zahl, wie viele aktive Spieler Wow derzeit hat?
Höchststand war glaub ich zum Start von WotLK mit ca. 12,6 Mio und in letzter Zeit hab ich mehr von Abschieden gelesen als Anfänger bemerkt
(was natürlich völlig subjektiv und unvollständig ist)

Falls jemand was dazu sagen kann - danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Thug (13. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja wieder ein Thread von einem Post BC Anfänger dessen Char gerade mal den Flammen-Leviathan in Ulduar gesehn hat.
> Macht Nachplappern eigentlich Spaß?



Ein  unnötiges Kommentar jagt hier das nächste. Von Dir Tikume kann man auch nichts anderes erwarten, wen wunderts dass du kein Moderator mehr bist...

btt:

Kann Dir da eigentlich nur zustimmen, mir wird WoW auch immer casualmässiger,  hat bald nicht mehr wirklich viel von seinem Urpsrung und wird in vielerlei hinsicht völlig  grundlos geändert.


----------



## todesstern (13. Juni 2009)

nur mal so am rande es ist ein spiel ab 12 jahren wo bei ich mir dann immer vorstelle n 25 mann (kiddy) raid  + tacktik  +pupertirende flamerkiddys na ja ich weiss net aber wie gesagt es ist ap 12 da ist es nicht verwunderlich das es ist wie es ist es wird einfach immer mehr zum cashual game das ist das was mich nervt ma abgesehn von den flamerkiddys xD


----------



## Black Cat (13. Juni 2009)

Dazu sag ich nur, sowas passiert wenn aber auch jeder meint er müsse umbedingt auch WoW spielen auch wenn jene Person nicht wirklich Zeit für ein *richtiges* mmo hat... world of warcraft hat nicht mehr viel mit nem mmo zu tun und ich weis wovon ich schreib, spiele es nun schon seit 5 - 6 Jahre.

In einem der ersten posts ist auch der Satz gefallen das sich WoW weiterentwickelt und verändert genau wies real life, ähm ja okay.... also bei mir wirds reale leben nie einfacher, im gegenteil mir kommts ehr so vor als wird es immer schwerer, des rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu dem anderem Post mit das wow immer neue spieler bekommt, checkst dus nich? was glaubst warum jetzt immer noch welche mit wow anfangen grad weils so niveau los geworden ist.

PS: Ich hoff nur das Aion causal unfreundlich bleibt! Ahja... mimimi posts zeugen von unfähigkeit seine meinung auszudrücken.


----------



## spacekeks007 (13. Juni 2009)

tjoa.. die zeit ändert sich es sind 2 addns raus die leute wollen nocht mehr die zeit verbringen in er altten welt was zwar schade ist aber so läuft es numal ab das die leute so schnell wie möglich das neue erleben wollen und nicht bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag für ihr mount farmen wollen oder alte quests abarbeiten.

früher war es zwar schöner aber da war noch kein addon draussen und man musste sich anstrengen weil man was erreichen wollt.

würde mich auch freuen über vorgefertigte chars ab lvl 40 für mich weil wenn ich nochmal neu anfangen möchte dann nicht von grund auf wieder zum 11ten mal^^ alles durchnudeln.

also früher war früher und heut is heut jammert nicht damals war alles besser klingt wie alte leute von 90 die von früher im krieg war alles besser faseln


----------



## Yiraja (13. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur, sowas passiert wenn aber auch jeder meint er müsse umbedingt auch WoW spielen auch wenn jene Person nicht wirklich Zeit für ein *richtiges* mmo hat... world of warcraft hat nicht mehr viel mit nem mmo zu tun und ich weis wovon ich schreib, spiele es nun schon seit 5 - 6 Jahre.
> 
> In einem der ersten posts ist auch der Satz gefallen das sich WoW weiterentwickelt und verändert genau wies real life, ähm ja okay.... also bei mir wirds reale leben nie einfacher, im gegenteil mir kommts ehr so vor als wird es immer schwerer, des rl
> 
> ...



also dein post vermittelt mir den eindruck man sollte arbeitslos sein, ansonsten kein wow oder wie ?


----------



## nrg (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es gibt aber seit Einführung eines AH´s in TB überhaupt keinen Grund mehr nach OG zu gehen.



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das es nicht nur da AH sein könnte was einige nach TB zieht? Schon mal auf Hordeseite einen Jäger gespielt der kein Taure ist? Nein, dann geh mal als BE in TB zum Lehrer, das ist nämlich der einzige der dir Schusswaffen beibringen kann, das ist ziemlich weit. Hier gibt es nur eine Anpassung an die Reisewege der Allianz, da heult seltsamerweise keiner das die Schiffe aus Auberdine direkt in SW anlegen.

Langsam gehen mir diese Threads auf den Senkel, ich spiele lange genug dieses Spiel um zu wissen das diese aufgesetzte Classic Nostalgie reine Verklärung ist. Ich habe mein erstes EpicMount erfarmt, da gab es keine Dailies oder geschweige Geld für Quests die man über Level 60 abschließt. Stures Mobs und Erze kloppen in Tyrs Hand, mich graust es heute noch wenn ich dort rumreite. 
Ich habe in Classic MC, BWL, AQ20, AQ40, ZG erfolgreich geraidet und Typen gesehen die mehr Zeit damit verbrachten mit ihren Epics in OG und IF zu posen als was anderes zu tun. Ich erinnere mich an Buffschlachten nach dem Motto wer hat die meisten Elixiere in der Buffleiste. Das sind Dinge auf die ich gerne verzichten kann.
Da hat sich wohl bei einigen was eingeschliffen nach dem Motto ich hab Epics also bin ich was und ihr hab keine also seid ihr nichts, bewundert mich gefälligst. Ok, mancher der episch rumläuft hat soviel Spielverständnis wie ne Kuh vom Schachspielen, die gibt es aber überall. Ich kannte zu Classic einen Magier in T2/T3, der hatte überhaupt keinen Plan, dem musste man sagen was er machen muss, also Idioten in Epic gab es schon damals.
In BC ging die Heulerei erst richtig los, als Blizzard merkte das nur noch ein Bruchteil der Spieler den Content sehen konnte, also hat man den Content langsam generft damit mehr Spieler ihn sehen können. Es sollte nicht so laufen wie mit Naxx das kurz nach erscheinen der Ini das Addon kam. Mit WotLK hat Blizzard diesen Weg weiterverfolgt, man wollte keine Inis mehr designen die nur 5% der Spieler sehen können. Wer eine spielerische Herausforderung sucht kann sich an Hardmodes versuchen, wer einfach daddeln will spielt die selbe ini halt auf einfach.

Die ganze Diskussion kommt mir vor wie eine pure Neidiskussion, nach dem Motto: Ich durfte bis 40 nur laufen warum kriegt der sein Mount früher und billiger. Mir ist es egal ob ein 40er normal reiten oder episch reiten lernen kann. Die alte Welt und die Scherbenwelt sind nur noch unnötiger Zeitverbrauch beim leveln für die meisten Spieler, alles will schnell nach Nordend und Blizzard trägt dem Rechnung.

Wem es nicht passt sollte seinen Account kündigen und damit Blizzard zeigen das man mit WoW nicht mehr zufrieden ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gegen den Post des TE (Weichei)

Immer diese halbherzigen Sachen!!

Was soll der Quatsch mit den Mounts denn überhaupt bitte ? Weg damit !
Wem schadet es denn mal ein bisschen durch die Össis und Wessis und durch BC zu laufen hä?
Bestimmt seid ihr alle bloß zu faul zu laufen,
Aber nur so lernt man seinen Char richtig kennen und hat Gelegenheit, die Feinheiten des Spiels zu sehen.
Und wer dazu kein Bock hat, der hat in WOW nichts verloren!!

Und die Acountgebundenen Sachen weg? Lool!
Neue Chars sollten bis Level 40 gar keine Ausrüstung tragen dürfen (außer zur Bedeckung der Scham)
So lernt man seinen Char spielen, da kommts auf Skill an und nicht wer sich für Kohle die besten Sachen im AH kaufen kann.
Wems zu schwer ist der soll bitte Hello Kitty spielen.

Auch die Zeppeline und Flugrouten für Level 40+ only pls. Und wesentlich tuerer damit man sichs überlegt. (100g pro Flug Minimum)
Faulheit soll nicht noch unterstützt werden.

Und dieser Quatsch das jeder in jede Innie rennen darf.
Innies müssten ein Privileg sein. Den Zugang sollte man sich hart erarbeiten müssen.
Vor jeder (!) Innie müsste eine lange Questreihe stehen die mehrtägiges Matsfarmen beinhaltet.
So trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Zu faul? Tja dann ist WOW wohl das falsche Spiel für dich.

So das musste mal gesagt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMephisto (13. Juni 2009)

Das einzigste was mich gerad sört ist, dass man bald schon mit 20 kaufen kann.
Ich erinner mich noch an die Zeit, wo ich erst mit 40 mein Mount kaufen konnte.
Nach all dem leveln war das ein richtiges Glücksgefühl.


----------



## lord just (13. Juni 2009)

also ersteinmal wird blizzard die änderungen nicht rückgängig machen, da es einfach zu wenige leute sind die das wollen.

einige wollen dass man erst wieder später reiten kann und es auch wieder teurer wird mit dem reiten. dadurch dauert es wieder länger bis man lvl80 wird, weil man die meiste zeit ersteinmal zu fuß durch die gegen läuft, wodurch neue spieler schnell aufhören zu spielen und kaum einer noch twinken wird. ich kenne schon jetzt genügend leute die keine lust mehr aufs twinken haben, weil es eben so lange dauert von lvl1 bis 80.

dann höherer schwierigkeitsgrad. damals zu classic zeiten haben gerade einmal weltweit 3% der spieler naxxramas von innen gesehen und nur rund 1% aller spieler weltweit hatten damals naxx clear. das heißt dass 97% der sieler weltweit irgendwo im t2 content feststeckte und nicht weiter kam, was schon damals dazu führte, dass einige leute aufhörten zu spielen. mit bc wurde es besser und mehr leute konnten sich den endcontent angucken und mit wotlk ist es so, dass jeder sich den content angucken kann und er trotzdem noch anspruchsvoll ist. es gibt noch genügend leute die in ulduar am trash wipen und erst garnicht zu bossen hin kommen und auf den meisten servern gibt es kaum gilden die schon cogg saron gelegt haben.

die welt verändert sich und so auch wow.

der hauptanteil der spieler ist wie bei jedem mmorg der casual spieler und der will schnell auf maximal level kommen und dann aufgaben bekommen die er auch schaffen kann, sprich die nicht ewig dauern. leute die eine herrausforderung haben wollen haben auch ihren content mit den hardmodes. wenn man die instanzen auf leicht spielt braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern dass sie für einen leicht sind.

blizzard hört einfach wie jedes unternehmen auf die lauteste stimme und das sind einfach die casual spieler, weil diese einfach die mehrzahl der spieler ausmacht. was die anderen wenigen spieler wollen ist dann ersteinmal egal, weil die spieler für sich genomen zu wenig geld einbringen.

und was einem oft auffällt ist, dass viele die sich beschweren dass alles zu einfach ist, einfach nur leute sind, die anderen nix gönnen wollen, weil sie es damals schwerer hatten (und oft heut zu tage weniger schaffen als die casual spieler).


----------



## Gierdre (13. Juni 2009)

Psycoma schrieb:


> /sign... dein ganzer thread ist unqualifiziert. du bist doch nur ein bockiges kind, der es anderen nicht gönnt, das sie die ganzen sachen schneller und leichter erreichen als es bei dir der fall war.
> 
> außerdem hab ich den eindruck das solche leute, die am lautesten schreien hier wie anspruchslos das spiel geworden ist, auch erst frühestens seit BC dabei sind.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## BimmBamm (13. Juni 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> also dein post vermittelt mir den eindruck man sollte arbeitslos sein, ansonsten kein wow oder wie ?



Er schrieb auch: "mimimi posts zeugen von unfähigkeit seine meinung auszudrücken."

Da die Wahrnahme eines Postings nach Kritik oder "Mimimi" immer subjektiv ist, befindet man sich wohl grundsätzlich auf der Verliererstraße. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Deine Unfähigkeit der eigenen Meinungsäußerung entpuppt sich in dem Moment, in dem Du ihm widersprichtst - was sich gegenseitig aufhebt. 

Ich lege mal die vollständige Unfähigkeit im schriftlichen Ausdruck des Posters zugrunde, weil so blöde wie oben geschildert kann man eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man sich noch selbst verwalten kann. Er ist also unfähig, sich schriftlich auszudrücken - was bedenklich ist, da wir uns in einem rein schriftlichen Forum befinden.

Seine Aussage - wohlgemerkt subjektiv interpretiert - lautet wohl:

"Wer mit einem simplen "mimimimi" antwortet, ist zu blöd, seine Argumentation überhaupt halbwegs verständlich zu vermitteln - nicht nur fehlt jede schriftliche Artikulationsfähigkeit, sondern auch die Grammatik und Rechtschreibung würde jeden 4.-Klässler zu Lachstürmen animieren. "

Nunja. Wenn ich mir den oben geposteten Satz (""mimimi posts zeugen von unfähigkeit seine meinung auszudrücken.") anschaue und nach meiner Interpretation bewerte, bleibt da auch nicht viel zur Bewertung übrig, wenn ich mir Satzbau, Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung (auch Groß- und Kleinschrift gehört dazu) anschaue...

...allerdings von Dir auch nicht...

Bimmbamm


----------



## nascalos (13. Juni 2009)

Also zum Mount ab 20 find ich top... Auch ich habs damals mit 40 geholt...
Mitn twink mit 40 geholt
mit noch einem Twink mit 40 geholt -.- 
Und dann endlich die gute änderung mit lvl 30 YES!  
So viele fangen wow nicht neu an und machen dass alles nur mit Twinks. 
Auch wenn sich Blizz rühmt mit wieviel acc sie neu haben sind die meisten doch eh nur 2 acc vom freunde werben usw.

Inzen: Ja was soll ich sagen ich wünsche mir auch eig mal wieder längere... Sowas ^^ wie blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich denke dass is krasse Geschmackssache. Heros kann ich dir aber vom Schwierigkeitscrad her recht geben... die sind meiner meinung nach zu leicht... oder sie sollen die archive schwerer machen...

Schnelleres Leveln find ich top. Genau wie beim Mount hab ich kein bock mit jedem Twink komplette welten durch zu ackern. Und diese Acc gebundene Sachen sind meiner Meinung nach auch Super. Da alte Inzen recht ausgestorben sind... finde jedoch die acc sachen sollten sich ab 68 oder so deaktivieren damit die in Wotlk noch ein wenig angekurbelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch so: endcontent also derzeit ulduar sollten die Hardmodes nicht genervt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten alles supi und ich kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Lazkopat (13. Juni 2009)

ich denke einfach nur das blizzard das ganze so weit rauszögert ( verschönert ) bis die letzten mit wow aufhören. 

wie lange kann mann ein spiel am leben halten?

wieviele addons wollen die noch bringen? 

geht es irgend wann mal bis lvl150 oder so was is wenn ich mir ein twink machen will muss ich dann 150 lvl spielen!?

wieviele klassen kann man den noch machen?

meine meinung: wow geht langsam dem ende zu und wie gesagt mann versucht es noch allen spielern so zurecht zu machen das die jaaaaa so spät wie möglich den spielspass verlieren. 

aber mit diablo 3 hat ja blizz sich schon ne alternative zu wow erarbeitet.


----------



## xDeadherox (13. Juni 2009)

@Te So was dehmliches hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Es ist einfach nur so gemacht damit die Leute ihr twinks schneller hoch bringen kkönnen

und@Vorschreiber  WoW geht nicht wirklich zu ende. Das Spiel wird vll nicht so weiter vortgesetzt aber die Geschichte schon und die Story würde noch Platz fürn 2tes WoW geben^^


----------



## Black Cat (13. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Er schrieb auch: "mimimi posts zeugen von unfähigkeit seine meinung auszudrücken."
> 
> Da die Wahrnahme eines Postings nach Kritik oder "Mimimi" immer subjektiv ist, befindet man sich wohl grundsätzlich auf der Verliererstraße. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Deine Unfähigkeit der eigenen Meinungsäußerung entpuppt sich in dem Moment, in dem Du ihm widersprichtst - was sich gegenseitig aufhebt.
> 
> ...


ich danke dir für die analyse auf psychologischer basis und möcht dich auch gleich wissen lassen das dies hier ein forum für World of Warcraft ist und keins für eine text analyse für ein studium in psychologie.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Juni 2009)

Über das streitthema der letzten tage kann ich erlich gesagt nur herzhaft lachen, wie man sich zum teil über total nebensächliche sachen so aufregen kann und es damit verbindet das wow zu einfach wird.

Zugegeben über Inzen nerfs kann man streiten , obwohl aber Ulduar's ersten bosse teils ein wenig einfacher wurden ist die inze immer noch sehr anspruchsvoll. Für viel spieler wie auch für gelegenheitsspieler.

Vieleicht kann man auch noch über ein reitmount schon ab lvl 20 streiten aber ansonsten finde ich diese ganze diskusion total überzogen. Wehms nicht gefällt und der meinung ist wow wird deswegen ein kiddi spiel steht es ja frei ein anderes spiel zu spielen. Doch halt, erhaltet man in manch anderen MMO's nicht auch zum teil schon sehr früh mounts? scheiße also bleib ich wohl doch bei wow denn so schlecht ist es dann wohl doch nicht.

Ich mein man kann sachen die früher vieleicht noch rechtens wahren nicht mehr auf heute beziehn. Zu meiner Zeit war die alte Welt voller leben, da brauchte man kein frühes mount denn man fand genug leute um regelmässig alle alten inzen abzugrasen, und fast alle quests konnte man mit mehreren bewältigen.

Nur ist dieses erlebnis jetzt schon ganze 4 Jahre her, die meisten Spieler bewegen sich in Nordend , und nur noch vereinzelnd trifft man evt noch Twinks in der alten welt an. Für wirkliche neueinsteiger sicherlich nicht einfach dort schnell voran zu kommen. Klar jetzt kommen welche die sagen lvln geht doch schnell. Ja es geht schneller als früher aber wieviel spaß hat man wirklich noch dabei. Ich red dabei von wirklichen neu spielern, nich von jenen low lvl's die evt noch mit den acc. gebundenen Items ausgestattet wurden usw.

Das Argument durchs frühe reiten sieht man kaum noch von der alten welt zählt meiner meinung auch net. Denn man sieht schon seid BC kaum noch was von der alten welt als neueinsteiger. Denn für inzen finden sich vieleicht noch für die start inzen Gruppen, dann evt nch für ZF und dann erstmal nix mehr bis anfang höllenfeuerhalbinsel.

Auch das frühere fliegen find ich besser, denn als neueinsteiger freut man sich ja noch extrem über so ein ereigniss , aber zZ lernt man es nur um auf lvl 77 nochma 1k hinzublättern um endlich fliegen zu können. Auch den erhöten geschw. schub fürs normale mount find ich gerecht, hab mich immer schon gefragt warum man mit dem normalen flugmount immer noch lahmer wa als mit nem schnellen reittier. Das epic Flugmount bleibt ja weiterhin das schnellste also kein nachteil für die die jetzt evt meckern.

Warum man jetzt so ein aufstand wegen einer neuen Zepelin route macht ist mir auch ein rätsel. Wer nen horden char mal hochgespielt hat weiß wie groß die wege dort zum teil sind, und nur weil man schneller von a nach b kommt wird man kein schlechterer spieler oder versteht net seine klasse, dieses argument ist totale grütze denn was hat das bitte schön damit zu tun????


----------



## Black Cat (13. Juni 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande es ist ein spiel ab 12 jahren wo bei ich mir dann immer vorstelle n 25 mann (kiddy) raid  + tacktik  +pupertirende flamerkiddys na ja ich weiss net aber wie gesagt es ist ap 12



 Na mal sehen wie lang noch...


----------



## Bulldudu (13. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zeppelin Nach Donnerfels ist ja noch in ordnung aber die Mounts schon ab lv 30 oder bald sogar schon auf 20 ist etwas übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mim zeppelin ist mal was richtig gutes aber mit lvl 20 ist auch nicht grad so gut !
es soll auf 30 bleiben und alle preise runtergestzt werden!


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Juni 2009)

Fakt ist: das Spiel ist derzeit auf Endcontent ausgelegt. 

In der Öffentlichkeit (Werbung) ist WotLk derzeit stark vertreten, also will der Neueinsteiger schnellstmöglich das beworbene und aus diesem Grund gekaufte Produkt sehen und erleben. 

Viele Leute, die sich WOW aus diesem Grund kaufen, werden vielleicht nichtmal wissen, dass sie sich dazu erstmal duch 2 Vorgänger ackern müssen. Und wieviele Leute werden das Spiel dann wohl im Regal liegen lassen.....

Irgendwann (mit dem nächsten Addon) wird das Levelcap weiter erhöht, und dann soll man wohl des TEs Meinung nach ein Jahr oder mehr in der Alten Welt rumkrebsen, bis man endlich seinen Char auf Maximallevel hat. Das ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß.

Es werden auch viele Leute durch Freunde ins Spiel gebracht. Die fangen dann auf Level 1 an und die Freunde tummeln sich in Ulduar. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt wüßte, daß ich jetzt Monate brauch, bis ich mit denen zusammenspielen kann, würde ich schnell die Lust verlieren. 

Neulinge werden, wenn sie nicht gleich progamerartig ihr Spiel mit Quest- und Leveladdons vollkleistern, sehrwohl etwas, wenn auch nicht viel von der alten Welt erleben. Ob sie dabei nun reiten oder laufen, ist doch komplett wumpe. Sie müssen immernoch Quests absolvieren und auch Inis besuchen. Und durch den schnelleren Levelweg wird es vermehrt Twinks geben, die auch mal gern in Originalbesetzung alte Instanzen besuchen. Wenn diese Twinks dann auch noch den Neulingen den Spieleinstieg erleichtern und sie mitnehmen und ihnen mit Rat und Tat im Instanzkampf zur Seite stehen, ist das doch durchaus etwas positives. 

Und wer sich hier beschwert, daß man das Reiten viel zu früh bekommt, dem steht es weiterhin frei, sich diese Fähigkeit auch fortan erst mit Level 40 zu kaufen. Zusätzlich dürft ihr euch kein Gold vom Main schicken und müsst die Differenz zum alten Preis in die Gildenbank einzahlen oder in SW/OG an Goldbettler verschenken. 

Jeder soll das Spiel so spielen, wie es ihm gefällt, und nicht, wie es ein paar alte Hasen gern hätten.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum vorposter, genau so und nicht anders ist es

allgemein geht einem das ständige genörgel bei änderungen auf den nerf. Sei es bei inzen, klassen, mounts, pvp, usw usw das einziege was mit den jahren verkommen ist , ist die community rund um wow und nicht das spiel selbst.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (13. Juni 2009)

Ja WoW verändert sich das Spiel wird immer einfacher gemacht man muss weniger Zeit aufwänden usw. Man muss eigentlich garnicht wirklich mehr was leisten um etwas zu erreichen. heroische schlüssel braucht man nicht mehr man muss ja nur noch LvL 80 werden. Die Epic items aus den hero Instanzen weill das Lachhaft witlos einfache naxx noch einfacher generft wurde und von Spielern die nicht gerade aufn Kopf gefallen sind schon mit Glauem Equipt gecleart wird. Natürlich Naxx 10er.

Mir ist es eigentlich Egal wie es sich langsam entwikelt. aber was schon erschreckend ist was dei ganze vereinfachung von ALLEm bewirkt. In Vanilla musste man um auf LvL 60 zu kommen Elite Quests machen und wenn da stand 5 Spieler brachte mana auch 5 Spieler. Es war alles um einiges schwieriger was einige villeicht schlecht finden aber damals musste man auch im Raid wirklich 100% aus seinem Char holen um den Boss zu legen und das musste jeder im Raid bieten. In WotLK ist das nicht mehr so. Elite Quests gibt es garnicht mehr und Die Gruppenquests sind nur ein Armutszeugniss. ICh hab mit meinem m00nkin ja schon in der lvlphase von 70-80 jeder gruppenquest egal ob 2-5 spieler alleine gemacht bis auf ein paar wenige was soll das denn bitteschön? Mit dem DK und Pala wollen wir garnicht erst anfangen. Mit meinem pala lvl 40 renn ich durch die gegend und egal welcher Mob fällt mit 2 höchstens 3 schlägen um....

Und für was spielt man eigentlich ein spiel wo man garnicht mehr wirklich was leisten muss um was grosses zu erreichen und sich mehr darüber freut das man alles in der Ar... geschoben bekommt? Ein grund kann villeicht sein es heute in WoW nichts grosses mehr gibt... und kommt jetzt nicht mit Ulduar ich bitte euch...

mfg H3ll


----------



## Khyzer (13. Juni 2009)

Was die Leute missverstehen, das Spiel ist auf vielen Ebenen zum Casual Spiel verkommen, und das ist nunmal die Hauptzielgruppe. Jedoch zu sagen, alles wäre einfacher ist leichtgläubige Fehleinschätzung.

Freya Hardmode, Mimiron Hardmode und Algalon sind sehr knackige Encounter, welche an M'uru oder gute AQ/Naxx (old) Encounter rankommen und sie an Komplexität, Schwierigkeit und Spielspass übersteigen. Da ich denke mal keiner von euch in einer Gilde spielt, die diese Bosse Hardmode gekillt haben, ist der Whine halt sinnlos. Ich kann mich auch beschweren, wenn ich in der Regionalliga gegen totale Horsts Fussball spiele, dass alles so einfach ist. Solltet ihr plötzlich in der 2. oder 1. Liga spielen sieht es anders aus.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.



ich spiele seit classic und mich hat blizzard nicht vertrieben.

bei solch einer enormen spielerzahl ist es unmöglich, jedem seine persönlichen wünsche zu erfüllen.  blizz richtet sich also nach der masse...logisch oder? blizzard ist ein wirtschaftliches unternehmen und gewinnmaximierung ist das oberste ziel, welches nur mit einer befriedigung der kunden-masse erreicht werden kann.

hast du zu classic zeiten schon gespielt? damals konntest ohne stundenlanges zocken garnichts erreichen. raiden war teuer...ohne farmen konntest nichtmal deine raidkosten decken. daylies in der form gab es damals nicht....zu stundenlangem raiden kam noch stundenlanges farmen hinzu. im pvp war es nicht anders...der höchste pvp-rang war nur dadurch zu erreichen, indem man tag u nacht gezockt hatte.

ich mochte die classic-zeiten, keine frage.....aber einen solchen aufwand für ein spiel zu betreiben, sowas geht mal ne zeit lang....jedoch hält das kein mensch  mit einem halbwegs geregeltem leben über 4 jahre durch. 

blizz geht meiner meinung nach den richtigen weg.


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> P.S. Sollte hier jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendetwas mit "Mimimi" oder "Käse und Wein" posten zu müssen, dem sei gesagt, dass er mich da gernhaben kann wo keine Sonne scheint. Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.



Mir wayne, es is Mimimi und nix anderes ... Und nur weil du Angst hattest, dass niemand deinen Beitrag liest, hast du ihn nich in einen der anderen Mimimi-Threads gepostet sondern schön was neues aufgemacht ... Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. Juni 2009)

Meiner meinung nach heulst du hier nur rum weil du dir die ganze kacke noch in classic erfarmt hast. Ich auch ... na und? lass es doch für neulinge einsteigerfreundlicher sein ich habe da kein problem mit .... wenn du dich ejtzt ungerecht behandelt fühlst weil du es ja sooooooooooo viel besser damals gemacht hast tust du mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  genervte inztanzen..... tja dazu gibts 10000000000000000 threads les dir da halt die meinungen der leute durch anstatt nochmal zu fragen...
WoW war schon immer ein Kinderspiel ... es steht USK 12 auf der Packung als für Kinder ab 12 Jahren geeignet -> Kinderspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in bezug auf kinderspiel das es heute viel zu leicht ist .... naja früher war es in den wenigsten fällen "schwieriger" eher langwieriger und nerviger


----------



## Redryujin (13. Juni 2009)

Leute ich sags ungern aber....


Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren.

Ihr könnt jetzt wirklich nicht von 12 jährigen verlangen solche langen und schweren Raids und Instanzien zu machen.

Ich selber finde es auch nicht mehr so schön wie damals mit den ganzen Änderungen wie Mount ab 20 oder Heldenklasse ab 55 oder EP Grenze verringert.

Aber ihr müsst mal an die Jungen Leute denken die können da oft nicht mithalten. Das einzige was man ändern kann wäre WoW ab 18 zu machen dann kann Blizzard wieder WoW schwerer machen.

Aber wie es momentan ist finde ich das gut. (Für die 12 Jährigen natürlich)


Wenn es euch nicht gefällt, dann hört einfach auf mit WoW und fertig. Keiner zwingt euch zum spielen.


----------



## Angelsilver (13. Juni 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Ja WoW verändert sich das Spiel wird immer einfacher gemacht man muss weniger Zeit aufwänden usw. Man muss eigentlich garnicht wirklich mehr was leisten um etwas zu erreichen.



Ja dann können auch Leute was erreichen in dem Game die nicht 50 - 80 stunden die woche 
oder noch mehr on sind .


----------



## Muggu (13. Juni 2009)

sicher gibts unsinnige Änderungen...
aber nie etwas das mir völlig das Spiel versauen würde
das mit den Mounts zum Beispiel find ich garnicht schlecht da es wirklich nervig ist jedesmal für eine quest drei stunden durchs brachland oder durch andere zu rennen

Gruß


----------



## Xilibili (13. Juni 2009)

Das spiel wird halt auf die Neueinsteiger eingestellt, aber trotzdem finde ich es einweing peinlich wenn man sich darüber aufregt das die ganzen Newbies alles in den "Arsch" geblasen bekommen. Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mich auch aufgeregt hat als mein Freund das Mount für 30 g bekommen hatt. Ich hab danach nur gesagt "Ich hab es auch so geschaffty"


----------



## Sir Wagi (13. Juni 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Ja dann können auch Leute was erreichen in dem Game die nicht 50 - 80 stunden die woche
> oder noch mehr on sind .



Sign ... Ich spiele zwar auch eher mehr als weniger, aber ich denke, es sollte da ein gesunder Mittelweg gefunden werden ...


----------



## Rabaz (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30
> blablablabla....




So dann erzähl mal, hast DU denn schon alle raidinzen komplett klar ? Poste mal deinen armory-link hier, dann kann man deine "Meinung" vielleicht eventuell möglicherweise halbwegs ernst nehmen.

Und ICH finde beim besten Willen und auch nach genauester Suche nicht den geringsten Grund warum mich das stören sollte wenn die lowies auch im Sumpfland schon reiten können anstatt erst im Schlingendorntal oder in Tanaris.

Wer neue Flugrouten nicht will, benutzt sie einfach nicht. Und wem alles zu leicht ist, zieht ein paar Klamotten aus oder bindet sich eine Hand aufn Rücken, SOO einfach ist das.


----------



## Xilibili (13. Juni 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> So dann erzähl mal, hast DU denn schon alle raidinzen komplett klar ? Poste mal deinen armory-link hier, dann kann man deine "Meinung" vielleicht eventuell möglicherweise halbwegs ernst nehmen.
> 
> Und ICH finde beim besten Willen und auch nach genauester Suche nicht den geringsten Grund warum mich das stören sollte wenn die lowies auch im Sumpfland schon reiten können anstatt erst im Schlingendorntal oder in Tanaris.
> 
> Wer neue Flugrouten nicht will, benutzt sie einfach nicht. Und wem alles zu leicht ist, zieht ein paar Klamotten aus oder bindet sich eine Hand aufn Rücken, SOO einfach ist das.



/SIGN xxD


----------



## Seryma (13. Juni 2009)

Okay, den Zeppelin braucht man wohl nicht wirklich, aber scheint eine Initiative zur Tiefenbahn zu sein...

die Erbstücke sollen aber auf keinen Fall entfernt werden, ich mag diese Lvl-Verstärker sehr, denn nach 7 Chars reicht es mir mit extrem-lvln...


----------



## Vanhyke83 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich kann diese ganzen Diskussionen überhaupt garnicht verstehen! Ich hab damals auch mit Release angefangen WoW zu spielen und hab es damals gerade so auf 47 geschafft...da wars für mich schon zuviel mit dem ewig langen Leveln. Als dann BC rauskam hab ich den 47er auf 70 gelevelt und gerade in der Scherbenwelt hat mich das extrem lange Leveln auch genervt. Ich war und bin halt immernoch berufstätig, hab eine Freundin und Freunde die einen auch mal so sehen wollen!

Als ich dann irgendwann die 70 geknackt hatte ging ich in die ersten 70er Hero-Instanzen und merkte schnell, dass man schon für so eine kleine Instanz durchaus 2-3 Stunden brauchen kann. Das war für meine Bedürfnisse aber schon viel zu lange! Ich wollte mich einfach nicht 2-3 Stunden unnötig an ein Spiel binden nur damit ich nachher ein paar Items mehr habe die mir vielleicht 200 HP und 0,5% Critchance geben...also hab ich wieder aufgehört mit WoW!

Nachdem ich jetzt meinem Schwager öfters über die Schulter geschaut habe in den neuen Instanzen und vorallem im neuen Nordend-Gebiet, muss ich sagen das mir WotLK selbst verdammt gut gefällt. Ich hab einen damals auf Mad Mortem(jetzt Tel Drassil) getwinkten Zwergen-Paladin innerhalb von knapp 2 Wochen um 16 Level nach oben gebracht (46 - 62) und generell geht das leveln wesentlich schneller als noch zu "alten" Zeiten. 

Aber mir gefällts extrem gut, dass ich nicht mehr jeden Tag 3 Stunden meiner durchaus kostbaren Zeit in ein "Spiel" investieren muss. Und mir gefällts auch, dass man nicht mehr 3 Stunden durch eine einzige Instanz durch braucht sondern jetzt in 1 Stunde soviel schafft, wie damals zu Classic und BC Zeiten in 3 Stunden!

Natürlich kommen so noch viel mehr Vollpfosten in den Endcontent und darüber hinaus aber das war damals zu Classic und BC Zeiten auch nicht anders. Gerade die Leute die ewig viel Zeit in das Spiel investierten und trotzdem nicht wussten wie man die Klasse spielt!

Ihr müsst halt einfach mal bedenken, dass WoW für die "Kleinen" deswegen interessant war weil sie hier durch ihre tollen Items glänzen/angeben konnten.

Mittlerweile können aber auch Familienoberhäupte oder hart arbeitende Leute an den Endcontent kommen und gerade DAS spricht nochmal eine größere Zielgruppe an. Die wirklich schweren Instanzen werden schon irgendwann noch kommen. Ich denke ebenfalls nicht, dass Blizzard garkeine 40er Instanzen mehr bringt bzw. die Instanzen jetzt alle so einfach macht!

Und zu den Mount-Preisen und Stufenanforderungen: Mein 62er Paladin kann bis dato immernoch kein Epic-Mount reiten weil 540 Gold halt auch einfach echt viel sind! Ich persönlich queste ganz normal jeden Tag ungefähr 1-2 Stunden, manchmal auch Abends richtig lange. Und die letzten 2 Tage hab ich wie wild Thorium gefarmt damit meine Schmiedekunst endlich mal auf 300 springt. Insgesamt über 200 Thorium in 2 Tagen...das ging zu Classic-Zeiten auch nicht weil die ganzen Gebiete extrem überfarmt waren!

Also seht die Sache mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel: Umso erreichbarer der Endcontent für Leute wie mich oder andere ältere Herrschaften ist, desto mehr Spieler werden sich auch einfinden im Alter von 25 Jahren+! Letztens noch mit jemandem gesprochen der ebenfalls Thorium gefarmt hat. Dieser Herr ist 32 Jahre alt, ist verheiratet und hat ein Kind. Und auch er meinte, WoW wäre jetzt viel Familientauglicher geworden. In meinen Augen ein großer Vorteil....weil gerade zu Classic-Zeiten kann ich mich noch an piepsige Stimmen im TS meiner Gilde erinnern die noch dazu total überdreht und rotzfrech waren. Und Respekt hatten die meisten auch nicht vor einem älteren Spieler...da hiess es halt immer: Was? Du läufst noch in blauem Zeug rum? Gott!

Das man selbst aber nicht soviel Zeit investieren konnte/wollte wie die ganzen "Kleinen" haben sie meistens nicht verstanden. Und jetzt ist es halt genau anders herum. Die Leute in meiner Gilde verstehen voll, wenn ich mal 2 Tage nicht online komme bzw. mal einen Abend keine Zeit finde zum leveln. Ist halt alles nicht mehr so dramatisch wie damals. "Was? Du sagst MC ab? Geht ja garnicht!"...durfte ich früher öfters hören!

Naja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und darf diese auch frei vertreten...und ich sehe eine eindeutige Besserung gegenüber Classic und BC Zeiten. Das Klischee vom Arbeitslosen WoW Spieler geht den Bach runter...und auch das bringt einen Riesen-Vorteil..nämlich mehr erwachsene Spieler die viel mehr Wert auf die Gemeinschaft legen anstatt auf irgendwelche Epixx!


In diesem Sinne...

Ich schau mal rein ob die übrig gebliebenen Mats von meiner Farmaktion verkauft wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG

Vanhyke


----------



## Thí (13. Juni 2009)

WoW ist freigegeben ab 12 Jahren! Allein dadurch ist es eigentlich schon ein Kinderspiel. Warum macht ihr meckerer nicht einfach mal Pause oder hört komplett aufmit WoW, wenns euch nur noch gegen den Strich geht? Klar, einige änderungen haben mir auch nicht gefallen aber egal, man muss es eben so nehmen wie es kommt.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Juni 2009)

Diese mount änderungen und soweiter werden alle gemacht um das twinken atraktiver zu machen damit die alte welt nicht ausstirbt.


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran sinnvoll? Da bin ich selbst von TB nach OG gelaufen mit einem L1 Char ohne zu sterben.



Ja aba es hat locka 20 min gedauert.. geht ja net ums sterben..


----------



## quik'Silver (13. Juni 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Leute ich sags ungern aber....
> Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren.
> Ihr könnt jetzt wirklich nicht von 12 jährigen verlangen solche langen und schweren Raids und Instanzien zu machen.
> Ich selber finde es auch nicht mehr so schön wie damals mit den ganzen Änderungen wie Mount ab 20 oder Heldenklasse ab 55 oder EP Grenze verringert.
> ...



yo, ich selbst bin 14 Jahre alt und gehör 'ner einigermaßen guten raidgilde an (uldu10er clear, 25er stehen wir vor thorim, hodir&freya liegen)...
im  10er bin ich derzeit persönlich noch vor general vezzax und im 25er hab ich erst hodir liegen sehen. aber dafür braucht man schon schnelles movement und 'ne schöne dps.
also sag nicht es ist nur so einfach weil kinder das spielen. 
btw: angemessen ausdrücken kann ich mich auch.


----------



## Hellminator (13. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen, klar findens manche gut wie das Spiel generft wird, weil diese ja ansonsten eh nicht mit dem Content mithalten könnten
wegen fehlender Spielkenntniss an ihrem Charakter. Ich habe früher mit meinem Char Sunwell vor dem großen Nerf erfolgreich geraidet
und sehe jetzt kein bisschen Innovation in diesem Game mehr, also habe ich aufgehört nach dem zigsten Nerf an der eh schon leichten
Ulduar Instanz. Hardmodes werden ja mitgenerft und somit wird das aus dem Spiel genommen was es früher ausgemacht hat:
Das faszinierende und anfordernde PvE- Spiel. Jetzt läuft jeder mit den höchsten Sets rum, sogar die größten Noobs. Früher konnte
man am Equip sehen wer spielen konnte und wer nicht. Und verschont mich mit dem Standardspruch: "Ooooh ich zahl auch 13 Euro 
pro Monat, ooohh flenn whine". Ja Leute, dann lernt spielen für euer Geld sag ich da nur. Aber das is ja jetzt nicht mehr nötig.
Juckt aber eh keinen mehr wenn einer mit T8 in Og rumsteht weil jeder weiß: Kriegt eh jeder Nabbel. Und ein Kinderspiel is es geworden,
steht ganz außer frage. 
MFG Hell


----------



## Don_ftw (13. Juni 2009)

Mit lvl 20 schon ein mount besitzen find ich übertrieben, sollen wir dann auch mit lvl 50 mit nem epicmount rumlaufen ??
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern wo ich vom Rebellenlager aus bis zur Beutebucht *gelaufen* bin... das waren noch Zeiten..


----------



## Sulli (13. Juni 2009)

Denke mal das sie WoW noch nen bisschen mehr Einsteigerfreudiger machen wollen um möglichst viele Anfänger für WoW zu begeistern weil schon viele mit gen Gedanken spielen aufzuhören bzw. sehr viele schon mit WoW aufgehört haben .Ist alles nur noch ne Hinhaltetaktik bis sie  Starcraft und Dia 3 rausgebracht haben. Dann werden sich die Wege eh spalten und WoW wird vielleicht den Weg gehen wie sie es seit langen Jahren mit Dia2 machen, neue patches mit neuen Möglichkeiten aber alten Inhalt (jetzt soll bei Dia2 wieder nen Patch kommen ^^ )... ach warten wir es mal ab ^^.. bei Blizz weiss man nie wo man dran ist .. viele ankündigungen ... viele Änderungen .. und noch mehr absagen ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (13. Juni 2009)

> Wird WoW ein "Kinderspiel"?


isses doch schon längst, betrachtet man manch geistigen Erguss in der Namensgebung eines Chars,im Handelschat,im Forum usw.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> P.S. Sollte hier jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendetwas mit "Mimimi" oder "Käse und Wein" posten zu müssen, dem sei gesagt, dass er mich da gernhaben kann wo keine Sonne scheint. Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.



Danke aber das Angebot mit dem "gernhaben" werd ich wohl nicht wahrnehmen! oO

Deshalb auch ein paar "qualifizierte" Kommentare:

Das ist doch wieder eine dieser "früher war alles besser"-Threads oder? Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass "früher" der Endlevel 60 war! Jetzt ist er 80 und dementsprechend wurde die Levelgeschwindigkeit verstärkt. 

Durch das schnellere Leveln würde heute wohl keiner mehr die ganzen schönen Instanzen sehen, wenn die nicht vereinfacht worden wären. Ja klar! Man kann ja auch noch mit 80 in die Schwarzfelstiefen...wie witzig.....

Der größte Zeitfresser ist und bleibt nunmal das rumgelatsche auf den kleineren Leveln. Wenn man sich ein Mount ab 20 kaufen kann ist das in meinen Augen eine gute Sache. Oder braucht man Skill für von A nach B latschen? Kriegt man auch nur in irgend einer Form dadurch "Erfahrung"? 

Und was bleibt unterm Strich übrig? Mehr Zeit für interessanteren Spielinhalt!

Glücklicherweise muß man ja nicht mehr wie ein bekloppter Runenstoff farmen nur um ein paar mickrige Rufpunkte zu kriegen. Das find ich ebenfalls positiv!

Wo ich dir aber recht geben würde, das wäre beim "freischalten von Instanzen durch Quests"! Das fehlt mir. Das man Stück für Stück Instanzen besuchen muß um in eine höhere Instanz zu kommen. Während man für den Schlüssel von Kara eine echt Klasse Questreihe bekommen hat und nebenbei dann sogar in den Instanzen Equip gesammelt hat kommt heute jeder überall hin.

Leider gibts es heutzutage viele "Ego-Spieler" sie leveln wie die Bekloppten und kaum kommt "Erfolg: Stufe 80 erreicht!" melden sie sich in der Gruppensuche für ne Heroinstanz. Nach dem Motto: "Oh lolololol strengt euch mal an und equipt mich mal!"

Ja! Ich will viel Spielinhalt und mehr Herausforderungen! Und ich will Instanzen für die man Quests benötigt! (nicht so eine peinliche Quest wie bei der violetten Festung versteht sich!) aber alles in allem bin ich mit dem wandel von Wow zufrieden!


----------



## PTY (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!


Gibt es schon, nennt sich Ulduar und die Inze hat keiner im 3. Anlauf bereits clear gehabt. Wer normales Questgear auf Level 80 hatte und Heros gegangen ist, wird diese auch nicht unbedingt direkt im 3. Anlauf komplett gepackt haben. Man muss ja auch bedenken, das die neuen Levelgebiete und Instanzen auf Spieler ausgelegt sind, die im Grunde nur Questequip aus der Scherbenwelt haben. Viele Spieler kamen aber mit T5 oder T6 nach Nordend, welche teilweise sogar noch auf Level 80 besser waren, als manches Questequip. Und somit haben diese sämtliche Gebiete und Inzen locker durchgezogen. 



ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!


2 Wochen bis zum Level-Cap schaffen wohl auch nur die eingefleischten Spieler. Die, die täglich 4-8 Stunden spielen und die "Pros", die jede Quest und jeden Winkel in WoW auswendig kennen. Dank QuestHelper und Konsorten schafft das nun auch jeder Causual-Gamer in angemessener Zeit, was wohl weniger auf das Spiel zurückzuführen ist. Warum soll es allen normalen Spielern schwerer gemacht werden, nur damit die "Pros" länger zum leveln brauchen?



ocktar schrieb:


> Und ich bin dafür, dass es Mounts erst wieder ab Level 40 gibt und die Erbstücke abgeschafft werden!


Warum soll ein Spieler, der bereits über einen Level-80-Char verfügt und Embleme angesammelt hat, diese nicht für das einfachere Twinken einsetzen können. Keiner wird ja gezwungen, das zu tun. Und das mit den Mounts war schon längst überfällig und macht nichts einfacher, sondern nur schneller erreichbar, was in Anbetracht der 20 zusätzlichen Level seit WoW-Classic auch durchaus vertretbar ist.

Ich bin auch ein WoW-Classic-Fan, aber die Änderungen finde ich allesamt sinnvoll. Bis auf die Tatsache, das nun jeder frische 80er sofort Heros gehen kann (Naxx-25er und Ulduar-25er eingeschlossen). Aber man KANN noch so wie damals spielen, indem man diese Vorteile einfach gar nicht nutzt. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er seinen Main oder Twink hochlevelt. Jedoch bin auch ich strikt gegen das Erstellen neuer Chars direkt auf einem höhern Level als Level 1.


----------



## Dark Guardian (13. Juni 2009)

Die Änderungen machen Sinn.

Würde Blizzard alles so lassen wie es früher war, würde keine Sau mehr n neuen Char anfangen weil es viel zu lange dauert.

Das hat nichts mit "schnell shcnell 80 werden give epixxxxxxxxxxxxx" zu tun sondern ist ein Fakt dem man den Spielern nicht zumuten kann.

Klar... man spielt seine 3-6 Monate bis 60 weil alles sauschwer ist und wenn man dann irgendwann mal das Levelcap erreicht wird das nächste AddOn angekündigt.

Neulinge müssen auch ne Chance haben den Anschluss an die Masse zu kriegen.

Wenn ich mir nen neuen PC kaufe, und es den in 2 Jahren für den halben Preis gibt weil sich die Technik WEITERENTWICKELT beschwere ich mich auch nicht das man mich in irgend einer Form betrogen hätte. Wäre auch vollkommen sinnfrei weil DAS LEBEN SO IST.

Wer damit nicht klar kommt spielt ggf. nicht nur das falsche Spiel....


----------



## Draicul (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



mimimi hin mimimi her ... überall nur noch geistig unterachtete mimimi threads . Man zockt was anderes oder geht an die frische Luft !


----------



## ikarus275 (13. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein WoW-Classic-Fan, aber die Änderungen finde ich allesamt sinnvoll. Und man KANN doch noch so wie damals spielen, indem man diese Vorteile einfach gar nicht nutzt. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er seinen Main oder Twink hochlevelt. Jedoch bin auch ich strikt gegen das Erstellen neuer Chars direkt auf einem höhern Level als Level 1.



Alles richtig, du musst aber verstehen, das die meisten Weiner hier halt "damals" sich alles so hart "erarbeitet" haben. Allein die Möglichkeit, das man es sich mittlerweile einfacher machen kann, und z.b. schneller von a) nach b) kommen kann, schneller leveln kann etc. stinkt denen. 
Und selbstverständlich werden die ganzen alten Veteranen die sich hier künstlich aufregen die Änderungen selbst in Anspruch nehmen, so inkonsequent sind sie ja auch noch. 

<- Spielt seit 2005 und findet die Änderungen mehr als überfällig.


----------



## Tribola123 (13. Juni 2009)

> genervte Instanzen



WIESO? WIESO? WIESO KANN KEINER "NERVEN" VON "NERFEN" UNTERSCHEIDEN????

WoW verblödet die Leute in Sachen Rechtschreibung, man merkt es immer wieder...


----------



## Erzdrache (13. Juni 2009)

So ist es nun einfach mal,die WoW Welt geht mit der Zeit und wird angepasst. 
Neukunden soll es einfach leichter gemacht werden zu alten Spielern aufzuschließen und möglichst schnell den Endcontent zu sehen.
Zumal es Blizz' Spiel ist und sie damit machen können, was sie für richtig halten. 

Schön ist es zwar nicht, dass man sein Epictierchen schon mit 40 bekommt aber dafür haben sie die Geschwindigkeit des normalen Fliegers erhöht.
Ich hättes zwar noch gefallen, wenn sie zusätzlich ds Tempo der Epicflieger angezogen hätten( so auf 330 und die "besonderen" wie Phönix und frostwrm auf 380- damit sie die 5000 Gold lohnen und man schneller ist als mit dem Liniengreif) aber man kann nun mal nicht alles haben. 

Was dem einen gefällt ist dem anderen ein Dorn im Auge. Alles geht mit der zeit. Also warum sollte WoW sich ständig im Kreis drehen?

Zum Thema Kinder im Chat, welches von Gnorfal angesprochen wurde: 
Euch ist die die Kette Reaktion und Aktion bekannt? Wenn ihr euch darüber aufregt, machen sie nur weiter und so schaukelt es sich immer weiter hoch. Ich spiel auf Durotan und da ist es zeitweise echt schlimm aber man muss sie einfach ignorieren. Sprichst du sie an, bekommst ein dummes Kommentar verpasst. Das muss ich nicht haben, den schließlich will ich in Ruhe spielen.
Bei den Namen, ja mein Gott, wenn sie sich cool fühlen wollen? Lass sie doch einfach! So hat man wenigstens mal was zu lachen, wenn einem "Würstchenbude" über den Weg rennt.


----------



## radio-activ (13. Juni 2009)

Mal n kleinen Überblick was zu Classiczeiten abging:

1. Postsystem - jeder Gegenstand musste einzeln verschickt werden
2. Reisesystem - man kam immer nur von einem Flugpunkt zum nächsten, dann den Flugmeister anlabern um einen Flugpunkt weiter zu kommen etc.
3. Schlachtfelder waren auf jedem Server separat (Schlachtfelder gab es auch nicht von Anfang an)
4. Auktionshäuser waren für jede Stadt separat (Auktionshäuser generell wurden glaub ich auch erst später eingeführt)
5. Neutrale Auktionshäuser wurden auch erst später eingeführt
6. Arena gab es nicht

Und noch was:

Niemand zwingt Euch, mit lvl20 reiten zu lernen
Niemand zwingt Euch von TB nach OG mit dem Zeppelin zu fliegen
Niemand zwingt Euch in die Instanzen zu gehen
Niemand zwingt Euch WoW zu spielen


----------



## king1608 (13. Juni 2009)

JA es tut wirklich weh..auch wenn ich erst seid BC zocke war das spielen damals noch wirklich so eine Art Herausforderung.
Ich habe keinen spass mehr..an garnichts und das ist Schade. Es mag sein Blizz bekommt vlt durch ihre Casual Freundlichkeit soo 1.5-2 Millionen Casualgamer dazu aber wie lange spielen die schon ? 
Anstadt auf die zu bauen die das Spiel erst Groß gemacht haben genau WIR (ich zähle mich da ganz kla dazu) die 1. Länger als eine Woche von 60-70 Gebraucht haben, 2. die noch in Hero Ini´s gehen mussten um grade mal Kara zu packen und 3 Die die bis Dato immer zu WoW gehalten haben.

Aber jezt ? pah..selbst ich spiele nicht mehr Suche abwechslung in Worms 2 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber Hey Gut Gemacht Blizzard, mal schauen wie lange deine Casual´s noch da sind. Denn die richtigen Spieler sind es nicht mehr lange... !


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> selbst das würde viele nichtmehr zurück holen wow is zu bekannt geworden und hat zu viele arschlöcher angelockt...


Das ist wahrscheinlich der eigentliche Knackpunkt und dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



king1608 schrieb:


> pah..selbst ich spiele nicht mehr Suche abwechslung in Worms 2 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Idee, direkt mal das Regal durchwühlen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## radio-activ (13. Juni 2009)

Auch für WoW muss irgendwann mal Schluss sein


----------



## myxemio (13. Juni 2009)

Ich kann euch einfach nicht verstehen....

Rumgeheule, gejammere....   habt ihr auch noch was anderes drauf?

"Kinderspiel" - mit eurem geheule macht ihr es nicht grad besser....

Ich traue mich fast wetten:
Die, die hier solche Themen erstellen, die sind die ersten, die sich über die Änderungen freuen, sich mit 20 ein Reitmount kaufen - Gold vom Main zugeschickt natürlich - und den satz ablassen: "Juhuuu - endlich das gelaufe vobei!" !!!!

Das sind die ersten, die sich in Orgrimmar in den Zeppelin setzen und mit der ersten Fahrt nach Donnerfels fliegen...


Selbst wenn - und ich betone das wort "wenn" - Blizzard es einführen sollte, das in der Classic-Welt Flugmouts erlaubt sind, sind das die ersten, die kompleet in Azeroth mit dem Flugmount rumfliegen und Orte ansteuern, die sie so nicht erreicht haben.... 

Also jammert nicht rum, nehmt das Spiel, die Blizzard es macht - ob vereinfacht oder nicht - und wenn euch das nicht passt, dann geht kegel und jammert da dann rum, das die pins nicht umfallen und versucht da dann mal nen GM anzuschreiben....     

man man man...............


----------



## 4 the Donuts (13. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?



For real! Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Wohl wahr, dass Spiel entwickelt sich. Doch trotzdem wird es den Spielern zu leicht gemacht. Es ist wie im rl, die Menschen werden immer fauler. Schaut doch einfach mal in der U-Bahn genauer wie viele Leute Rolltreppe fahren und wieviele die altbewährte Treppe benutzen. Genau das ist auch in WoW der Fall. Flugzeitenverkürzung, Mounts ab 20, Zeppeline nun bald bis vor die Endcontend Bosse, dass ja auch die casuals mal ein Erfolgserlebniss haben...

Aber gut, soviel dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (13. Juni 2009)

mhm Kinderspiel da haste nich ganz unrecht aber haste das schon mitgekriegt das die WoW erst ab 18 machen wolln ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFg Conimo


----------



## HellsBells90 (13. Juni 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> JA es tut wirklich weh..auch wenn ich erst seid BC zocke war das spielen damals noch wirklich so eine Art Herausforderung.
> Ich habe keinen spass mehr..an garnichts und das ist Schade. Es mag sein Blizz bekommt vlt durch ihre Casual Freundlichkeit soo 1.5-2 Millionen Casualgamer dazu aber wie lange spielen die schon ?
> Anstadt auf die zu bauen die das Spiel erst Groß gemacht haben genau WIR (ich zähle mich da ganz kla dazu) die 1. Länger als eine Woche von 60-70 Gebraucht haben, 2. die noch in Hero Ini´s gehen mussten um grade mal Kara zu packen und 3 Die die bis Dato immer zu WoW gehalten haben.
> 
> ...



warum beschwert ihr euch alle??
es gibt so viele online spiele die ihr spielen könnt
das hört sich in meinen ohren an, als ob zigarreten jetzt das nikotin entzogen wird und alle süchtigen sich jetzt in den arsch beißen

spielt einfach was anderes und gut ist und fangt nicht bei jeder kleinigkeit an zu heulen, denn sowas ist nicht grade erwachsen
ich glaub eher wenns so weiter geht wird wow ein spiel der memmen


----------



## Mofeist (13. Juni 2009)

der endcontent is auf jedenfall sehr verweichlicht leider.


und jetzt kommt mir nich mit hardmodes das ist kein Content.


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.


Ganz ehrlich? So eine Denkweise halte ich für Kindisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsBells90 (13. Juni 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? So eine Denkweise halte ich für Kindisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ist es!!


----------



## Thornbearer (13. Juni 2009)

Es gibt noch keinen engültigen Endcontent, und ich glaube nicht, dass du Ulduar in vollem Umfang gesehen hast.

X-tausendster Tread dieser Gattung und überflüssig wie Butter in der Pfanne.

Ich jedenfalls bin froh, so wie es ist, wenn ich daran denke, wie Zeitaufwändig zu Classic Zeiten alles war. Schwerer? Verdammt nein, nur zäher!


----------



## Kasching (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich verstehe garnicht, wieso WoW deiner Meinung nach ein Kinderspiel ist, wenn man mehr Gold kassiert, von den Instanzen genervt ist und viel Gold hat. Das ergibt doch garkeinen Sinn. Natürlich hätte ich selbst lieber, das etwas schwerer zu erreichen ist und man über die staunt, die es geschafft haben ( auch wenn ich mich wahrscheinlich dann nicht dazuzähle ) aber es ist wie es ist und war früher genauso Kinderspiel wie jetzt.

Und die sagen: Es ist keine Herrausforderung mehr wie in TBC, die sollten sich mal Gedulden und schauen wie hart TBC bei 2.1 war.


----------



## Dicun (13. Juni 2009)

tr1gardon schrieb:


> Bei solchen Thread denk ich mir nur immer: Don't feed the troll.
> 
> Also ganz locker bleiben, der will bestimmt nur spielen
> 
> ...



/sign 

Ein absolut sinnloser Thread...


----------



## lokker (13. Juni 2009)

Wer Herausforderung will, soll sich mal ein anderes Spielegenre aussuchen. Ich kenne kein RPG das besonders schwierig ist. Wer sich allerdings nur auf Instanzen bezieht ist selber schuld.


----------



## Guff (13. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zeppelin Nach Donnerfels ist ja noch in ordnung aber ..........



gerade das finde ich am unnötigsten. ob ich mit dem flugmount 2min brauche, oder 1,5min auf den zeppelin warte, der dann auch 30sec brauch, ist ja wohl schnurz.


jeden tag heult sich hier ein gelangweilter zocker über zu leichte instanzen, schlachten oder questen aus. 
blizzard richtet sich nicht nach berufszockern, reallifeversagern oder hartz4empfängern, für die es nichts anderes mehr im leben gibt.
es geht um die mehrheit, die in die schule geht, die einen beruf und/oder familie hat. _danke blizz!!!_

wem das spiel zu einfach wird, sollte sich vielleicht mal am richtigen leben versuchen. da gibts härtere nüsse zu knacken^^



Dicun schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ein absolut sinnloser Thread...


recht hast du


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (13. Juni 2009)

hallo,

ich finde das gut das sie die reitmounts schon ab lvl 20 vergeben wollen. Und das sie dafür sorgen das jeder spieler alle inis zu sehen bekommt. Und mit denn Zepelinn ist doch gut und nicht schlecht.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pudelmuetze48


----------



## Mandy01 (13. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur sagen: Siehe EBAY da sind  zich Accounts und alle sagen sie haben keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Berrid (13. Juni 2009)

Clandaries schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage....was sagt Dir USK 12 bzw was hat das zu bedeuten? steht auf den Spieleverpackungen.
> Scheint so, als wäre dieses Spiel nicht nur für Erwachsene...



genau so sieht es aus.


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Juni 2009)

Wird wieder geflamt weil alles zu einfach ist?
Macht erstmal Algalon Hero dann könnt ihr ja weiter flamen.


----------



## Viperias (13. Juni 2009)

Zum Topic   WoW ist zur Zeit noch ab 12 Jahre geeignet und mit 12 ist man nach meiner Auffassung noch ein Kind somit passt sich das Spiel dem Nutzerpublikum an.  
Für alle die geistig mehr fodern oder mehr Gewalt in Spielen wollen, es gibt dort wahrlich genug Alternativen zBsp. Schach / Sudoku oder für mehr Gewalt Hitman-Reihe oder Painkiller ect.
Ich find man sollte hier die Kirche im Dorf lassen und die leichte Unterhaltung die WoW bietet geniessen. 
Für mich ist es nach einem harten Arbeitstag nunmal genau das leicht Unterhaltung und Spaß.

MfG Viper


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran sinnvoll? Da bin ich selbst von TB nach OG gelaufen mit einem L1 Char ohne zu sterben.


was is daran sinvoll mitt einem lvl1 char von TB nach OG zu laufen?

die änderung is super, grade wenn man mit nem x-beliebigen Char die Waffenmeister in TB besuchen soll!


----------



## Moktheshock (13. Juni 2009)

Ich wette wenn blizzard für sagen wir mal die schlacht gegen arthas wieder so eine server farmerei einführt und die bosse vlt erst nach und nach implementiert heulen auch alle wieder.

Bzw. wenn ensidia mehr als 1 1/2 monate brauch den content zu clearen kommen auch die flame threads mimimi blizzard ihr versaut das game nicht mal ensidia packt es


----------



## Dabow (13. Juni 2009)

Ob es ein Kinderspiel wird ? Es ist ein Kinderspiel !


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Juni 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Ja WoW verändert sich das Spiel wird immer einfacher gemacht man muss weniger Zeit aufwänden usw. Man muss eigentlich garnicht wirklich mehr was leisten um etwas zu erreichen. heroische schlüssel braucht man nicht mehr man muss ja nur noch LvL 80 werden. Die Epic items aus den hero Instanzen weill das Lachhaft witlos einfache naxx noch einfacher generft wurde und von Spielern die nicht gerade aufn Kopf gefallen sind schon mit Glauem Equipt gecleart wird. Natürlich Naxx 10er.
> 
> Mir ist es eigentlich Egal wie es sich langsam entwikelt. aber was schon erschreckend ist was dei ganze vereinfachung von ALLEm bewirkt. In Vanilla musste man um auf LvL 60 zu kommen Elite Quests machen und wenn da stand 5 Spieler brachte mana auch 5 Spieler. Es war alles um einiges schwieriger was einige villeicht schlecht finden aber damals musste man auch im Raid wirklich 100% aus seinem Char holen um den Boss zu legen und das musste jeder im Raid bieten. In WotLK ist das nicht mehr so. Elite Quests gibt es garnicht mehr und Die Gruppenquests sind nur ein Armutszeugniss. ICh hab mit meinem m00nkin ja schon in der lvlphase von 70-80 jeder gruppenquest egal ob 2-5 spieler alleine gemacht bis auf ein paar wenige was soll das denn bitteschön? Mit dem DK und Pala wollen wir garnicht erst anfangen. Mit meinem pala lvl 40 renn ich durch die gegend und egal welcher Mob fällt mit 2 höchstens 3 schlägen um....
> 
> ...




Als erstes, vieleicht mal weniger schnell schreiben dann kommt ein verständlicher text dabei raus.

Nachm zweiten lesen dann so eben verstanden.

Wo wurde naxx genervt? stimmt nachdem ulduar draußen war hat man hier und da was verändert aber Naxx ist und bleibt eine alte inze die ins neue addon kopiert wurde, deswegen weiß ich net warum hier immer leute noch mit diesem argument kommen. Es war von anfang an klar das man hier nix großes erwarten durfte und erst danach das addon so wirklich beginnen würde von den raid inzen jetzt mal gesehen. Und wieso soll man nicht mit Ulduar als argument kommen? bist du dort rein und hast wie in naxx sofort alles gecleart? bezweifel ich und das ist es doch was hier alle wollten, sie wollten mehr anspruch als in naxx und den bekamen sie in ulduar auch von den hardmodes mal ganz abgesehen. Und sry aber vieleicht kannste noch auf naxx 10er scheißen wenn da einer im raid pennt, im 25er siehst schon dumm aus wenns dort einer oder einige machen denn das bedeutet wipe, von ulduar ganz zu schweigen wer da pennt verursacht zu 99,9% einen wipe.

Gruppenquests konntest du auch schon vor dem addon mit der ein oder anderen klasse allein machen. Druiden vorweg wie auch Hexer hatten damals schon keine probleme 3er & 5er quests alleine zu machen. Zum schluss noch ein wenig DK & Pala geflame um dein ganzes geheule schön abzuschließen. Man könnte fast meinen du hast garkeine lust mehr am spiel, wieso spielst du dann noch? ach stimmt man muss ja in der flame welle mitschwimmen

das nächste mal aber paar sek. langsamer schreiben dann versteht man auch deine sätze


----------



## Fusssi (13. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das war noch besser.
> 
> 1. Geburt
> 2. Anmeldung für den Führerschein
> ...


 Son Blödsinn, den Führerschein hast fürn Appel und'n Ei bei der GST gemacht und das ohne dich 18 Jahre vorher anzumelden, dazu kommt es gab auch gebrauchte Autos die man  (wenn auch fürs selbe gelt manchmal sogar teurer als neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kaufen konnte.

Mit Halbwarheiten übern Osten wird dieser Kapitalismus hier auch nich schöner!!!!


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ob es ein Kinderspiel wird ? Es ist ein Kinderspiel !


stimmt rein von der altersbeschränkung gesehn schon doch was macht ein kinder spiel aus. wie im konsolen bereich wo sich sony's und nintendo fans gegenseitig flamen was ist denn ein kinderspiel????????


----------



## king1608 (13. Juni 2009)

HellsBells90 schrieb:


> warum beschwert ihr euch alle??
> es gibt so viele online spiele die ihr spielen könnt
> das hört sich in meinen ohren an, als ob zigarreten jetzt das nikotin entzogen wird und alle süchtigen sich jetzt in den arsch beißen
> 
> ...




Das hat mit Rumheulen nichts zu tun..aber Meinungsäusserung ist nunmal erlaubt, DAS ist meine Meinung nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Anderes MMO ? Komm schon ? Warhammer oder Silkroad ?..Lächerlich.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Juni 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Ich wette wenn blizzard für sagen wir mal die schlacht gegen arthas wieder so eine server farmerei einführt und die bosse vlt erst nach und nach implementiert heulen auch alle wieder.
> 
> Bzw. wenn ensidia mehr als 1 1/2 monate brauch den content zu clearen kommen auch die flame threads mimimi blizzard ihr versaut das game nicht mal ensidia packt es


genau so ist es auch, erst schreien das alles zu schwer ist (BC endcontent) dann schrein das alles zu einfach ist (LichKing anfangscontent mit Naxx, Obsi , Maly) nur um dann am ende wieder zu meckern wenn so sieht der trennt nach Ulduar aus der anspruch wie erwartet steigen wird.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Juni 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> der endcontent is auf jedenfall sehr verweichlicht leider.
> 
> 
> und jetzt kommt mir nich mit hardmodes das ist kein Content.



welcher endcontent? Ulduar??? muss dich endtäuschen denn Ulduar ist nicht der entcontent, auf den wirste wohl noch was warten müssen. Und ich glaub nicht das du ulduar komplett durch hast und da gehören obs dir passt oder nicht die Hardmodes genauso dazu . Wenn du doch so weit sein solltest, erfreu dich daran mit 3.2 bekommste ja neuen content inhalt wo du pro gamer ja nach 2 tagen wieder rummeckern darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (13. Juni 2009)

"Freigegeben ab 12" bedeutet nicht, dass das Zielpublikum schon ab 12 Jahren anfängt, geschweige denn, dass 12-jährige in der Lage sind, das Spiel in vollem Umfang zu spielen (aber auch nicht das Gegenteil). Schliesslich ist ein Sportspiel, welches ab "0-Jahren" freigegeben ist nicht auch gleich für Neugeborene spielbar!

Zitat:

 Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.
Kampfbetonte Grundmuster in der Lösung von Spielaufgaben. Zum Beispiel setzen die Spielkonzepte auf Technikfaszination (historische Militärgerätschaft oder Science-Fiction-Welt) oder auch auf die Motivation, tapfere Rollen in komplexen Sagen und Mythenwelten zu spielen. Gewalt ist nicht in alltagsrelevante Szenarien eingebunden.
Quelle: www.usk.de

Wenn ihr schon eure Pseudoargumente auspackt, dann recherchiert wenigstens vorher, statt nur um des Schreibens Willen zu posten! -.-


----------



## Müllermilch (13. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?



Du vergleichst ein Spiel mit der Realität?


Ich finds auch traurig das alles einfacher wird.Jeder 0815 Held rennt mit voll Epicgear rum.Da stimmt doch was nich.....das mit dem Mount ab LvL 20 is auch der größte Müll den ich gehört hab,dazu wirds noch billiger.Genauso Alterac ---> Verstärkung rein ----> Ahhh dauert nur noch 15-30 Mins,perfekt für die Casuals!
Echt Schade was aus WoW geworden ist.Ich hoffe auf ein neues MMORPG - Eins das schwer und nicht nur für Casuals ist.


----------



## Ragmo (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


was hast du gegen den zep nach tb? ... wenn man taure anfängt is man mit lvl 8-10 raus aus mulgore (war bei mir jedenfalls so)... und wo kommst raus? camp taurajo... und hast lvl 20 mobs vor dir zu strehn... biste in nem gebiet bist wo du wieder questen kannst stibrste dich 20-30 minuten zum nächsten posten durch


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2009)

WoW ist doch schon lang ein Kinderspiel.
Ganz Wotlk ist für kleinere Kinder angelegt. Das ist einfach eine Goldgrube. Und gerade mit den neusten Änderungen: Fluglinie TB-OG, oder man mountet unter Wasser nicht ab, oder Mounts spott billig und ab Stufe 20 und epic mounts !AB 40!!
Für mich ist das ganze einfach eiskalter Kapitalismus um neue Spielergruppen zu erschließen.

Für mich geht dadurch aber das Prinzip hinter einem Rollenspiel verloren, ich hab nichtmehr das Gefühl mir etwas verdienen zu müssen, egal ob Level-ups, Mounts (für die man früher gerne ewig gespart hat) oder Equipment aller Art. 

Blizzard sollte endlich normale Realms für Kinder und Casual erstellen mit allen Änderungen die bisher vorgenommen wurden.
Und heroische Realms, wo weniger Gold droppt, weniger EP,  wo alle Vorquestreihen dabei sind, Mounts teuer und ab Stufe 40 und 60 sind (inc. Questreihe für Hexer/Pala)..... 

Ich bin auf keinen Fall ein Vielspieler und raide nicht Ulduar etc. deshalb hätte ich gerne Herausforderungen unterhalb des Endgamecontents aber da wird alles weggepacht für kleine Kinder, die in WoW kein Rollenspiel wollen sondern nur eins= EPIX, EPIX, EPIX so schnell wie möglich!

WoW-> Kinderspiel


----------



## Set0 (13. Juni 2009)

Die Frage wäre eher... lohnt es sich noch mit WoW anzufangen oder überhaupt alleine nen Char hoch zu spielen (also neu bei null anfangen). Natürlich darf man diese Frage nicht zu krass betrachten aber, low Instanzen sind in manchen Situationen echt unmöglich geworden weil man keine Leute findet. Instanzen auf lvl 60-75 c.a. sind genau so ein Seltenwert, weil es kaum Spieler gibt, die ein paar anspruchvollere Aufgaben übernehmen wollen wie tanken oder heilen. Heiler gibt es leider sehr wenige und viele würden auch nie was dagegen tun.

Meiner Meinung nach, wenn Blizzard so weiter macht stirbt denen WoW von unten her aus.
Leute wollen nicht mehr Anfangen zu spielen und Spieler mit längeren Pausen haben keine Lust nach zu ziehen weil es ne recht qualvolle Reise sein kann. Entweder man rennt mit der Masse oder man kann es nach einer gewissen Zeit vergessen. Als Tank z.b. ist es sehr schwer Fuß zufassen. Man braucht Items und die meisten gibt es erst in einer Instanz wo man eh sehr selten rein kommt.
Ne Lösung wäre craften... doch da ist man auch wieder nur an einem Punkt gebunden. Soviel zum Thema "MMO, mach dir deinen eigenen Weg".
Daher wünschen sich auch viele die Zeit von damals. Doch nur aus dem Grund, weil man da noch spielen konnte ohne nen Zwang zu haben. Damals auf nen PvP-Server hatten die Leute noch Spaß an vielen anderen Dingen wie offenes PvP, einfach mal Menethil angreifen (hordler), Sturmwind terrorisieren oder Ironforge die Leute ärgern die PvP an hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Heute sehen die Leute keinen nutzen mehr darin, stellt euch das vor keinen Nutzen mehr darin SPAß zu haben, also wird sowas so gut wie garnicht mehr gemacht. Man brauchte auch nicht dringend Epic weil viele drauf (sorry) geschissen haben. Ich war lange Blau-Equipt aber das war mir sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Blizzard muss vieles ändern sonst stirbt denen WoW langsam aber sicher unter den Füßen weg.
Viele von den Spielern würden sowas nie einsehen und Blizzard erstrecht nicht.


----------



## Phelps023 (13. Juni 2009)

WOW war schon immer ein Kinderspiel. USK 12 Jahren und so weit ich weis sind 12-15 Jährige Kinder.


----------



## Phelps023 (13. Juni 2009)

WOW war schon immer ein Kinderspiel. USK 12 Jahren und so weit ich weis sind 12-15 Jährige Kinder.


----------



## Spyflander (13. Juni 2009)

mimimi! käse zum wine???
Kündige dein acc und spiel wat andres...  ich finde eher dein Kommentar unqualifiziert, denn solche threads gibts ja nicht schon zu tausenden -_-
Ich find die winer irgendwie lustig^^ heulen den ganzen Tag das alles zu leicht ist und zocken trotzdem wow... komisch oder?? Das ist doch ein indiz dafür das du extrem süchtig nach dem game bist =) aber das würdest du sicher nie zugeben!!!


----------



## Thornbearer (13. Juni 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> WOW war schon immer ein Kinderspiel. USK 12 Jahren und so weit ich weis sind 12-15 Jährige Kinder.




Siehe mein Post oben! Erst schlaumachen, dann schreiben.


----------



## Dopemahsta (13. Juni 2009)

Ich sag da nur, MIIIIIIIIIMIIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI omfg, kündige den account (wie ich xD ) wenn dir i was nicht passt, aber wein bitte still @ home und nicht auf buffed.de

EDIT :

achja und viele vernünftige Leute sagen auch das was ich denke, du MUSST wohl sehr süchtig sein , denn sonst könntest du den Acc ja kündigen, aber nein du zahlst für ein Spiel das ja sooo doof ist, und sogar so gepatcht wird, das sogar NICHT süchtige eine chance haben , gute dinge zu bekommen ohne 24/7 zu farmen...

du bist echt arm oO

l2p du nap


----------



## B2Hell (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es immer lustig wenn sich Leute über so etwas aufregen und wollen die classic Zeiten zurück. Muss sagen finde es gut so wie es ist damals 1000g zufarmen für epic reiten + mount brauch ich nicht mehr, das stunden lange suchen nach members im channel brauch ich auch nicht mehr. Mit dem Flugpunkte einzeln anklicken wenn man vom Schlingendorntal in die östlichen Pestländer will, zum Glück vorbei. Lese auch immer die inis wären zu leicht, ich sehe das anders man hat einfach mehr Ahnung von seinem char und somit wird auch vieles leichter ich wusste am Anfang auch nicht alles.
ich spiele das Spiel nicht um mit meinen epics zu Posen ich finde es super wenn man die Raid ini schafft jeder Boss ein kleiner weiterer Sieg ist da sind die Epics doch nur Mittel zum Zweck anscheinend ist es aber für manche so wichtig damit so Posen wenn sie schreiben man bekommt die nachgeworfen und es wäre dann keiner mehr individuell.


----------



## Topfkopf (13. Juni 2009)

WoW wird dir zu leicht? Ein Stück Käse zum Whine gefällig? ein bisschen Mimimi is auch grade im angebot. Also, das hier ist der 1000. blöde Thread zum selben blöden Thema, ja WoW ist und war schon immer ein Kinderspiel, auch wenn die Steuerung in den ersten Spielstunden vielleicht etwas komplex war. Außerdem ist Blizzard eine Firma. Diese Firma muss ihr Produkt, in diesem Falle WoW, so lange und häufig wie möglich vertreiben. Im Laufe derZeit ändert sich auch mal die Hauptzielgruppe, und momentan sinds halt Kinder, die man mit 100 schönen leuchteffekten lange bei Laune halten kann und die nich gleich wegen einem Lag nen neuen sinnlosen Thread bei Buffed eröffnen. Und ob dus glaubst oder nich, es wird bald garantiert wieder einen Wechsel der hauptzielgrp geben, wenn Blizz nämlich pech hat und das nächste Addon is zu gewaltätig, dann wird das auf 16, wenn nich sogar FSK 18 hochgeschraubt. Dann sind bald wieder alle Namen in WoW auf englisch, und es gib ne Menge weniger Kiddiezeugs. Und nu /vote for Close, das ganze hier is sinnlos, blödsinnig und schon 1000mal durchgekaut worden.


----------



## Phobius (13. Juni 2009)

Hmm nachdem ich die ersten Zeilen gelesen habe dacht ich mir doch fast dass ich das 'Killerspiel' im Topic falsch gelesen habe ... Immer diese vorschnellen Schlüsse aufgrund aktueller Geschehnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss dir, zumindest bedingt, zustimmen. WoW wird immer einfacher, man bekommt vieles früher, teilweise regelrecht in den Allerwertesten gepustet ...

Mounts ab Stufe 20 ... 30 war ja noch in Ordnung, 20 ist aber doch arg gering. Vor allem da man dank der EP-Minderung mit den Addons sehr schnell auf Stufe 30 kommen kann, wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt oder mal jemanden fragt wo man denn gut Questen kann. Fliegen ab 60 dagegen ist ein Schuss in den Ofen. Die Scherbenwelt ist imho nicht die schönste Ecke in WoW, aber ich finde dieses Part sollte man 'richtig' durchquesten und nicht von Mob zu Mob zu NPC fliegen. Und gerade Nagrand muss man mal von unten erlebt haben (bis heute das schönste Gebiet ... m.E.)

Was sich in den Instanzen abspielt ist auch nicht mehr das was ich damals bei meinem Einstieg erlebt habe (2-3 Monate vor TBC-Release). Die Instanzen sind zwar relativ schön gestaltet, zumindest ein Teil davon, aber die Schwierigkeit ist fast nicht vorhanden. Spielt man mit Leuten, welche ihre Klasse ein wenig beherschen und ein paar Grundregeln in Instanzen beachten stellt eigentlich keine Instanz eine wirklich große Herausforderung mehr da. Und wenigstens die ersten male sollte das doch schon so sein. 

Raids konnte ich bisher nicht besuchen (Ausnahme ist Archavon Heroic), aber auch dieser Kampf war mit einer Random Gruppe ohne Probleme machbar (von frisch 80 bis T8 alles dabei). Wenn ich mir überlege wie wir damals trotz teilweise zu gut equipten Leuten mal an Karazhan oder SSC verzweifelt sind ... Und ich fand die Raids zu der Zeit schon irgendwann 'zu einfach', da man selten richtig gefordert war (aus der Sicht eines DDs).

Wiederum muss man auch mal die Gegenseite sehen. Es gibt immer noch Spieler welche neu Einsteigen. Und wenn man diesen Spielern ein wenig entgegen kommt finde ich das in Ordnung. Und auch das Twinken zu erleichtern ist imho angebracht. Nur geht Blizzard imho bei beiden zu weit. Frischfleisch (nein, nicht negativ gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hat es heute nun mal schwer, da m.E. nicht mehr so viele Lowlevel-Charaktere rum rennen. Ergo finden sie schwerer eine Gruppe, müssen daher ein paar Instanzen oder Gruppen-Quests auslassen ... Und am Ende lassen sich dann viele ziehen. Bei Twinks oder rein zum farmen ja in Ordnung, aber m.E. sollte man eine Instanz dann doch 1-2-3 mal mit einer gleichlevligen Gruppe gespielt haben. Das kommt dem Verständniss und dem Umgang mit der Klasse nur entgegen (die Lernresistenten Spieler mal ausgenommen).

Und zum Thema Twinker ... Ich twinke selber gerne. Ich habe aber bisher jeweils nur einen Char ans Levelcap gebracht, weil die Quests immer das gleiche sind, die Spielmechanik der einzelnen Klassen sich immer weniger unterscheidet ... Aber dass man explizit Twinkern entgegen kommt (Hat einen 80 Char, bekommt das Mount ab 20 o.Ä.) wäre m.E. der 'richtige' Schritt gewesen.


----------



## Kehro (13. Juni 2009)

Klar mag es für viele Sinn des Spieles sein so schnell wie möglich Lv 80 zu erreichen um dann die Epixe abzustauben.
Aber was dabei rauskommt sieht man täglich. Auf der einen Seite Spieler die absolut nicht des Gruppenspieles fähig sind und die anderen die meinen der Krieger braucht den Int-Buff um seine Waffenfertigkeit schneller zu steigern.
Classic war es nun mal so das viele Aufgaben eben nur in der Gruppe zu erfüllen waren. Zwangsläufig wurde die Kommunikation gefördert und gefordert.

Und hört mir bloß mit Casual auf. Ich bin selber Gelegenheitsspieler und war es auch zu Classiczeiten. Das jetzige Spiel ist nicht für Gelegenheitsspieler sondern was für Faule. Ich hab damals AQ nie von innen gesehen aber das hat mir nichts ausgemacht da ich meinen persönlichen Erfolg selbst definiert und nach meinen Möglichkeiten ausgerichtet habe. Für mich hat es eben gereicht wenn ich dazu beitragen konnte das die Raidgruppe der Gilde wieder erfolgreich war.
Das nennt man Teamplay, welches aber so gut wie nicht mehr existent ist.


----------



## nekori (13. Juni 2009)

@ TE


denkst du auch nur mal ansatzsweise nach warum?!   Ich mein als kompletter neuling, von 1-80 zu leveln is schon ein ganz langer weg vor allem wenn man wow überhaupt noch nicht kennt und ich finde reiten ab 20 völlig i.o. 


Ob das spiel jetzt wegen solchen dingen ein "kinderspiel" wird... naja scheinst ja selber noch nicht so alt zu sein.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (13. Juni 2009)

Noch ein Selbsternanter Prophet, ja WoW wird untergehen, Blizzard macht alles kaputt, die Welt (of Warcraft) ist am ende.......bald

Mir macht WoW immer noch spass, Ulduar ist eine herrausforderung ( 4 Stunden wipes bei Yogg in Phase 1). Wen das Nächste Addon kommt wie lange denkst du braucht ein Neueinsteiger bis er LvL 90 ist? Reiten ab 20 ok freut die Twinker, kannst es deinen Twinks ja erst ab LvL 40 kaufen, zwingt dich niemand dazu. 


Threads dieser Art gibt es schon zuhauf.
Vote for close


----------



## Measmar (13. Juni 2009)

Also die Änderung bezüglich Mount ab 20 kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, imemrhin is der classic contend nicht mehr die "Hauptattracktion" von WoW. Ich denke es ist sehr wohl im Sinn der Entwickler diesen schell zu überspringen und dem neuen Spieler Wotlk zu präsentieren.

Das der Anfangs-contend von Wotlk sehr leicht war, ist kein Geheimniss, aber ich denke blizz hat eingesehen, dass son low-bob Raid auch nicht das wahre ist und ging mit Ulduar definitiv einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, vllt sind wir beim Frostkrone-Raid wieder auf dem alten Sunwell Niveau...

Weil in eingen Posts erwähnt wurde das der classic-contend ausstirbt..

Blizz sollte etwas mehr anreiz schaffen zu twinken etc... zum Beispiel: Runen (acc gebunden) droppen lassen, die man, sofern man bereits einen 80er besitzt, an diesen schicken kann und sie gegen 100g bei nem Npc eintauschen kann. Dann würden viel mehr leute, wenn sie ma g brauchen, twinken und nicht stumpf dailys grinden... 

Btw ein paar nette unkomplzierte Low-level Gebiete wären natürlich auch nice...aber das is wohl eher unrealistisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (13. Juni 2009)

einfaches /sign für #2


----------



## Lord-of-the-Angels (13. Juni 2009)

Naja sagen wirs mal so,  es spielen leider immer mehr Kinder WoW die keinen Plan vom spiel haben.
Aber sich da schnell durch jede ini oder sogar durch Raid (Naxx zb.) zeihen lassen.  Dann kommen Sie mit Epic-Eqipt raus und haben keinen Plan von der Ini / dem Raid :-(


----------



## Weissnet (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...




Hast du etwas sagen wir als neuling spaß daran, alleine durch die wow welt zu tingeln bis du endlich mal 70+ bist um dann in ein Gebiet zu kommen wo man dann evtl. mal die ersten anderen Spieler sieht?

Man kann es leider nicht allen Leuten recht machen wie man hier schon wieder sieht.Es gibt immer irgendwelche Leute den alles nicht passt, sowie zB Dir.
Ich finde es gut das Blizzard wenigstens solche Leute Ignoriert und das schnellere Leveln ermöglicht, und schwere Instanzen nach einer Zeit lang auch für die "normalen" Spieler erschwinglich macht.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich das Blizzard solche Kommentare wie die Deinen weiterhin in eine Schublade packt, die dann später von der Putzkolonne geleert und entsorgt wird.

Mfg Weissnet


----------



## chiccolo (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



OHHH JAAA ich will 5 stunden questen für ein Level auf stufe 50
OHHH JAAA ich will lieber 20 Minuten rennen als mit einem (verdammt teuren) Mount die strecke zu beweltigen.
OHHH JAAA Ich will extra von Orgrimar nach thunderbluff rennen weil mich das Zeppelinfahren ankotzt


Merkst du was??
Die Classic WoW Zeit war SCHEISSE , einfach nur SCHEISSE

Wenn du z.B. 2 Gruppen hast,
Eine kleine HArdcore zOcker gruppe, 
und eine 90%  aller spiele Casual gruppe ...

Was würdest du tun??
Würdest du die kleinen 10 % glücklich machen ?? oder die Anderen 90%???


Schreibfehler sind alle bestimmt


----------



## Minorjiel (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.



Ich denke schon, dass Blizzard das bedenkt. Die wollen aber einfach mehr Kunden gewinnen und das funktioniert auf diese Art am Besten. WoW ist nicht mehr für eine Randgruppe, wie vor 4 Jahren. Mittlerweile wird ein Massenmarkt bedient, an den das Produkt angepasst wird. Und nur "alte Hasen" behaupten, dass das Spiel "kaputt" gemacht wird, weil sie es mit Classic anders kennengelernt haben. Neulinge können nichts vermissen, was sie nicht kennen und fühlen sich anscheinend wohl mit dem Produkt. 
Und darum gehts doch: Blizzard möchte (mehr) Geld verdienen....ist ja auch Sinn der Sache.

Überspitzt formuliert: Ist doch Wurst, wenn ein Classic-Spieler aufhört, aber dafür drei neue kommen. 13 EURO sind 13 EURO, egal wer's zahlt.

Es gibt m.E. zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich arangiere mich mit den Änderungen auf meine eigene Art und Weise (Ich persönlich raide/(rollen)spiele nur noch gildenintern)
2. Ich lass' es lieber sein



ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!
> Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!
> Und ich bin dafür, dass es Mounts erst wieder ab Level 40 gibt und die Erbstücke abgeschafft werden!



Naja, irgendwo gebe ich Dir recht, weil ich auch schon etwas über drei Jahre dabei. Aber Aufregen bringt halt nichts. Wenn man weiter bei WoW bleiben möchte, dann hilft es vielleicht, wenn man sich nur auf die positiven Dinge fokussiert. Ein Classic im buchstäblich klassischen Sinne wirst Du auch in keinem anderen Onlinerollenspiel finden, da sich der Wettbewerb auf die gleiche Zielgruppe einstellt.



ocktar schrieb:


> Blizz! Hört auf das Spiel kaputt zu patchen!



Angelehnt an meine oben erwähnten Ausführungen würd' ich das nicht so hart formulieren. Sie patchen es nämlich nur Deiner Perspektive kaputt. Neueinsteiger kommen mit der aktuellen Version prima zu recht.


----------



## Gias (13. Juni 2009)

WoW War zum release ein Kinderspiel.

Kinder = Viel Freizeit

Wenn dir Grinden Spaß macht kannst du das ja immer noch machen, der Rest freut sich über die Tempoänderung


----------



## Hypnopala (13. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?




Dank Finanzkrise wird man bald ein halbes Leben auf nen Vw Käfer sparen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (13. Juni 2009)

ja das wird es... LEIDER!


----------



## sama92 (13. Juni 2009)

also wegen dem mount ab lvl 20. hallo????
in dem neuen mmo aion kann man ab lvl 10 FLIEGEN (!!!).
da kann man doch sagen, dass man in wow gestrost ab lvl 30 (oder 20) reiten kann, oder??

außerdem habe ich vor 1 1/2 monaten angefangen und bin noch nicht lvl 80^^
und ich finde auch nicht, dass wow ein kinderspiel ist.
stelllenweise ist das spiel sehr komplex.


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Juni 2009)

Don_ftw schrieb:


> Mit lvl 20 schon ein mount besitzen find ich übertrieben, sollen wir dann auch mit lvl 50 mit nem epicmount rumlaufen ??
> Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern wo ich vom Rebellenlager aus bis zur Beutebucht *gelaufen* bin... das waren noch Zeiten..


das lustige ist das du scheinbar net lesenkannst.. das epicmount gibts dann nämlich ab 40 und zwar für.. gesamt 55 gold glaube ich..^^


----------



## noobhammer (13. Juni 2009)

viele die ihre meinung hier ablassen spielen das spiel doch nicht mal von anfang an..also RUHE!!!..und geht DPS machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... skill ist nicht mehr notwendig in den spiel...deshalb kinderspiel..einfach draufhalten ohne zu wiessen wieso, wann und wie...und und und


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Juni 2009)

Tribola123 schrieb:


> WIESO? WIESO? WIESO KANN KEINER "NERVEN" VON "NERFEN" UNTERSCHEIDEN????
> 
> WoW verblödet die Leute in Sachen Rechtschreibung, man merkt es immer wieder...


nichts für ungut aba cpt. caps deine schreibskills sind so arm das du alles groß schreibst, dann haste nämlich die ausrede das dein caps klemmte.. zudem ist nerfen ja nun nen eigenserfundenes wort der wow community.. so^^ ist es scheiss egal :O


----------



## noobhammer (13. Juni 2009)

chiccolo schrieb:


> OHHH JAAA ich will 5 stunden questen für ein Level auf stufe 50
> OHHH JAAA ich will lieber 20 Minuten rennen als mit einem (verdammt teuren) Mount die strecke zu beweltigen.
> OHHH JAAA Ich will extra von Orgrimar nach thunderbluff rennen weil mich das Zeppelinfahren ankotzt
> 
> ...


12p


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. Juni 2009)

wieviel tausend threads gibts eigentlich schon zu dem thema?immer schreien alle SuFu nutzen...wäre hier vielleicht auch mal angebracht.
hat ja jeder ein recht auf seine eigene meinung aber ich kann das gejammer nicht mehr hören.
und schon mal vorab an alle die jetzt antworten "dann lies es nicht wenn es dich nicht interessiert" möchte ich sagen daß es bald gar nichts anderes mehr zu lesen gibt wenn das hier so weitergeht.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juni 2009)

Erstma /SIGN, bisauf dass ich zepeling nach tb begrüße, weil das die einzige hauptstadt is, die nur per reitmeister erreichbar is.

@Segojan ähm, Sparen nennst du das? Also wenn ich für normales und Epic mount grade ma 5-6 Kochdailys machn muss, weiß ich net was sparen heißt. Selbst wenn man nur Questet hat man jez schon einen großteil des geldes für epic fm. Und jez mit 800g mehr in der tasche wirds noch einfacher.

Also ich wär dafür, dass man die entwickler bei blizz feuert, weil sone ideen (wie auch das neue bg) einfach schwachsinn sind.

Ich sag hiermmit net es soll wie bei classic werden, aba mount ab 30, einfaches lvl etc, das reicht längst.

Und 5Std bis 50 is dir zu viel?, Kla geht locker os schnll, wenn man aba net so bock auf beeilen hat, dann net, aba wenns dir net üasst geh doch nach haus und spiel Helo Kitty online!!!


----------



## Männchen (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es gibt aber seit Einführung eines AH´s in TB überhaupt keinen Grund mehr nach OG zu gehen.



Kann es sein das Du eine selektive Wahrnehmung hast? 

Es gibt sicher auch Leute, die einen Tauren anfangen, aber lieber die Startquests in Durotar oder sogar Tirisfal spielen möchten. 
Den Nachtelfen wurde schon kurz vor Wotlk der Weg Richtung Sturmwind/Eisenschmiede erleichtert, die mussten sich früher auch durch das Sumpland und Loch Modan sterben.


----------



## Kankru (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?



Wär doch geil^^


----------



## Anduris (13. Juni 2009)

Spiels nicht, wenn dirs nicht mehr gefällt! -.-

Is doch nix dabei, wenn Blizzard das Leveln einfacher gestalten möchte. Versteh ich nicht..
Ich  vermute auch, dass Blizzard bekannt ist, wie viele Leute auf privaten Servern spielen. 
Das ist meistens so, weil die Leute keinen Bock auf langes leveln haben.. Blizz will diese Leute vllt. für sich gewinnen.
Geld > all


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Paranoid?

Geh mal zum Arzt.

Außerdem gibts noch andere Spiele mit mehr Niveau.

Wenn du WoW nicht aufhören kannst obwohl du es scheiße findest > Süchtig.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?


Ich denke solche vergleiche sind schwachsinn. Man kann WOW nicht mit dem echten Leben vergleichen.

Gut ich muss zugeben ich war gerade 2-3 Tage 60 als BC kam, soviel habe ich nicht erlebt. aber schon die Zeit die ich im Classic erlebt habe haben mich geprägt.
Ich habe zum Beispiel noch das Glück gehabt Marschal Windsor befreien zu können, und im ernst das dauerte. Das war nicht wie heute mal in 2 Mins erledigt. Da musste man in der riesigen Ini hin und her.
Instanzen sind viel zu leicht. Sie werden mit jedem Addon leichter. Damals im 1. Wow kann ich nicht viel sagen war auf 65 einmal ZG aber da fand ich es auch schon nicht so leicht. Karazhan damals fand ich super gemacht. Es hatte schöne Ideen wie das Schachevent. Das war zu BC einmalig in WOW. Der ganze Turm an sich war schön gehalten und machte richtig Lust. Aber der wichtigste Punkt. Man hat ihn für BC neu erfunden!. Naxx fand ich, da wollte Blizzard nur Geld. Sie haben das alte rausgenommen und einfach 1-2 Sachen überarbeitet und in die Drachenöde gesetzt.

Also alles in allem war wirklich damals alles besser. Aber ich hatte in meiner gilde einmal diese Diskussion.
Wenn man das erste mal ein MMORPG spielt, sind diese ,,WOW´´ momente größer als wenn man es länger spielt. Ich habe viele WOW momente in W O W erlebt. Das erste mal auf dem Damm in loch Modan und noch viel mehr.
Nun habe ich mal eine Testversion von HDRO, und schon als ich meinen Char erstellt habe vielen mir die Augen raus. Ein weiter blick als Hobbit über das Auenland.
Es ist einfach so, das erste mal in einem MMO ist immer dieses ,, WOW, WOW hats in sich´´. Nach einer Zeit wird alles langweillig. Aber ich denke das ist es auch. Wir alle die seid Classic spielen sind es gewöhnt zu schuften und alles. Die neuen die erst seid WOTLK da sind nicht. Also, ich werde WOW weiterspielen aber ich brauche halt ein Spiel was ich nebenbei spiele, wo ich diese WOW momente habe.UNd ich denke da werde ich in HDRO viele haben.


Aber so ist es eben.
Kurz: alles ändert sich.


----------



## Almasor (13. Juni 2009)

Also der Zeppelin nach Thunderbluff muss sein, denn bis jetzt waren Tauren durch das Fehlen von eben jenem benachteiligt.
Die Erbstücke bringen meiner Erfahrung nach keinen sonderlich übermäßigen Vorteil im BG und wenn doch, dann spielt halt kein lowie PvP, sondern lvlt oder holt euch auch die Erbstücke.
Reitier ab 30 fand ich als leidenschaftlicher Twinker sehr gut, ab lvl 20 finde ich etwas befremdlich und auch recht übertrieben, aber wirklich stören kann ich mich daran nicht.
Ich denke wem das nicht passt, der muss akzeptieren, dass sich das "WoW-Leben" auf lvl 80 abspielt und Blizz will uns nur ermöglichen dort schnell hinzukommen.
Ich finde das auch gut so, denn Blizzard sollte uns nicht zwingen lange in Zonen verweilen zu müssen, wo ehh nichts los ist und seit BC ist halt in der alten Welt nichts mehr los, der Trubel spielte sich in der Scherbenwelt ab und da sollte man halt schnell hinkommen......und jetzt noch schneller nach Northrend.
Ich z.B. brauche einfach aus mehreren Gründen mehrere 80, damit ich mit meinem WoW zu frieden bin und ich wüsste nicht, wo ich dann jetzt ohne diese ganzen kleinen Vereinfachungen wäre.


----------



## Anduris (13. Juni 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich denke solche vergleiche sind schwachsinn. Man kann WOW nicht mit dem echten Leben vergleichen.


Ja gut, klingt vllt. ein wenig süchtig, aber vom Prinzip her kann man das schon vergleichen. 
WoW ist auch eine rießige Welt. Die muss sich auch mal weiterentwickeln und kann nicht immer gleich bleiben.
Dann gäbe es ja auch Flamer! Es kann nie perfekt sein!


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Da erinner ich mich an eine Aussage von einem guten Freund...



> "Diese "Verbesserungen" machen das Spiel nicht einfacher, sie machen es bequemer.



Das war sein Comment als der Ruhestein auf 30 Min gepatched wurde.


----------



## Turican (13. Juni 2009)

Wow wird immer besser


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Wow wird immer besser


^this

nothing else

Wer anderst denkt hat hier nix verloren.


----------



## wonder123 (13. Juni 2009)

ich mag kekse!!!


so und jetzt mal unlustige sachen beiseite...

jaja ich hab vor 6 monaten mit diesem kinderspiel aufgehört und habe ab und zu wie zb heute hier reingeguckt ob mal unter den 5 neusten threads keiner über dieses kinderspiel ohne anspruch in dem nur noobs rumlaufen und ihr die ja diese threads eröffnen alle die superproooos seid...




fazit:vor 6 monaten als wotlk halbwegs neu war war es auch scheiße und da haben auch alle rumgeheult wie zb ich ebenfalls und dann habe ich aufgehört und jetzt hört auf hier rumzuheulen denn es bringt ja nix wie man langsam aber sicher sieht und hört doch auf wenn es euch nicht passt...


P.S: farmbots stinken


----------



## Overbreaker (13. Juni 2009)

Ich seh es auch so. Das Mount ab 30 war ja noch ok, aber jetzt ab 20?! 
Das Spiel wird immer einfacher und bietet kaum noch Herausforderung (Ulduar als einzigstes hier die Ausnahme)...


----------



## nrg (13. Juni 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> das lustige ist das du scheinbar net lesenkannst.. das epicmount gibts dann nämlich ab 40 und zwar für.. gesamt 55 gold glaube ich..^^



OMG. ich hab für mein erstes Epic, lang lang ist es her, 1000g gezahlt. Buh Spiel wird zu einfach, sabbel, polter, dröhn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer Ironie und Sarkasmus findet kriegt nen Keks, mit Schokosplittern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wem es nicht passt sollte in der Accountverwaltung auf Account kündigen klicken und fertig. Nicht noch zusätzlich die Foren unter Wasser setzen mit Heulthreads


----------



## Cloze (13. Juni 2009)

"Mimimimi" und "Käse und Wein"


----------



## Anduris (13. Juni 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Wow wird immer besser


finde ich auch.. natürlich gibt es Kleinigkeiten die ich jetzt nicht sooo mag, aber das gehört dazu.
Das ist bei jedem game so...


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Ich seh es auch so. Das Mount ab 30 war ja noch ok, aber jetzt ab 20?!
> Das Spiel wird immer einfacher und bietet kaum noch Herausforderung (Ulduar als einzigstes hier die Ausnahme)...



ES WIRD BEQUEMER NICHT EINFACHER FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111einseinself1

Lesen ftl

Capslock ftw


----------



## Bireman (13. Juni 2009)

Jeder zweite Thread ist ein Heulthread. Hört doch einfach auf, wenns euch so stört, dann habt ihr 13 Euro mehr im Monat und macht halt was anderes.


----------



## Leckerlie (13. Juni 2009)

Psycoma schrieb:


> und ja, du darfst deiner mami sagen, das ich böse war. hau rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ te, du kannst eh nix dran ändern, manche veränderungen finde ich negativ manche positiv, aber man kann nicht sagen das alles negativ ist... 

bd


----------



## Sûmy (13. Juni 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich bin immer tausend mal gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da gabs nen trick mit sterben wo du dann am schluss in corssroads rauskamst und nur die hälfte laufen musstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (13. Juni 2009)

Ich find das WoW besser wird...haut mich nicht.


----------



## Gorgor (13. Juni 2009)

Käse und Wein


----------



## war_locker (13. Juni 2009)

> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


Da musste aber jemand tief in die Flamekiste greifen


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das es nicht nur da AH sein könnte was einige nach TB zieht? Schon mal auf Hordeseite einen Jäger gespielt der kein Taure ist? Nein, dann geh mal als BE in TB zum Lehrer, das ist nämlich der einzige der dir Schusswaffen beibringen kann, das ist ziemlich weit. Hier gibt es nur eine Anpassung an die Reisewege der Allianz, da heult seltsamerweise keiner das die Schiffe aus Auberdine direkt in SW anlegen.


Also sorry aber Schusswaffen nutzen eh die wenigsten Jäger. Wenn man nach gespielten 8-10 Stunden sowieso schon alle Quests im nördlichen Brachland duch hat, reicht das immer noch um nach TB zu kommen. Dann bist sowieso schon um L14. Da reicht es immer noch vollkommen aus Schusswaffen zu lernen. Naja vielleicht gleich noch ein Reitmount ab L 1 weil die Wege ja soooo weit sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mit der Allianzseite lässt sich das schlecht vergleichen, wenn das Startgebiet sich auf einer Insel befindet.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also sorry aber Schusswaffen nutzen eh die wenigsten Jäger.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL'ED

... Keine Ahnung ftw...


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL'ED
> 
> ... Keine Ahnung ftw...


Oh doch habe ich. Schusswaffen sind alleine vom Geräusch her schon nervig.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Oh doch habe ich. Schusswaffen sind alleine vom Geräusch her schon nervig.



Nein, kann man austellen...

90% der Hunter die ich kenne haben eine Schusswaffe, bzw. fast alle die ich sehe...(Bis auf die Lowies mit Burg Armbrust)


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

Was nur daran liegt das keine Bögen hergestellt werden können. Bei gleichwertgien Waffen wird immer der Bogen bevorzugt.


----------



## nrg (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also sorry aber Schusswaffen nutzen eh die wenigsten Jäger. Wenn man nach gespielten 8-10 Stunden sowieso schon alle Quests im nördlichen Brachland duch hat, reicht das immer noch um nach TB zu kommen. Dann bist sowieso schon um L14. Da reicht es immer noch vollkommen aus Schusswaffen zu lernen. Naja vielleicht gleich noch ein Reitmount ab L 1 weil die Wege ja soooo weit sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Jäger nutzt fast nur Gewehre weil die selbstgebauten meist besser sind wie der Müll den man beim Questen bekommt, dazu kann ich mir auch die bessere Muni selbst bauen. Außerdem benutzen nicht nur Jäger Fernkampfwaffen.

Man kann es nicht vergleichen weil die Startgebiete auf einer Insel sind. Mal nachdenken, ihr kommt mit dem Schiff in Menthil an und lauft durchs Sumpfland und durch Loch Modan und dann noch durch Dun Morogh um nach IF zu kommen. Das wurde geändert in "Legt in Stormwind an". Also keine Erleichterung für den kleinen Oktopuspala? Das soll keine Erleichterung sein?

Ich könnte auch sagen ich will einen Zeppelin nach Kargath im Ödland, von Hammerfall im Arathi Hochland bis zu Kargath im Ödland ist es auch eine ganze Strecke die man laufen oder reiten muss. Die Allianz hat ja auch so eine ähnlich Strecke und zwar den Weg nach Tanaris oder für die 20er Hexerquest. Das alles wird erleichtert, ich persönlich finde das gut.


----------



## NewMajinBoo (13. Juni 2009)

culix schrieb:


> Naja ich find ja bis jz alles ok, aber die Accountgebundenen Teile sollen echt abgeschafft werden, denn wenn man als "neuling" ins bg geht und da sind alle mit den dingern da hauen se einen weg und da macht es auch keinen spaß mehr...



Ich finde Acc-Gebundenes Zeug besser als Mounts und alles so runterzusetzen. Die Accountgebundenen Gegenstände erleichtern den Spielern das Leveln, die sich bereits einmal die Mühe gemacht haben einen Charakter hochzuziehen. Für alle, die ganz neu nach Azeroth kommen, würden die Dinge auf dem selben Schwierigkeitsgrad bleiben.

Daher auch lieber Dinge wie Accountgebundene Reittiere als Reitskill schon am 20!


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was nur daran liegt das keine Bögen hergestellt werden können. Bei gleichwertgien Waffen wird immer der Bogen bevorzugt.



Das is klar ^^ hätte auch gern Bogen (allein schon wegen Volksbonus) aber es gibt in Uludar eben nur ebenfalls eine Schusswaffe die leicht erreichbar ist.

Bögen und Co. sind oft nur in Hardmodes und anderem Müll dropbar.

Aber leider haben eben fast "alle" Hunter die Kelwaffe, oder Riesenbann... 

Mich persönlich stört das Geräusch nicht.

so long...

/offtopic off


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was nur daran liegt das keine Bögen hergestellt werden können. Bei gleichwertgien Waffen wird immer der Bogen bevorzugt.


hab echt ka davon.. ich persönlich finds aba schade, denn ICH liebe bögen.. finde das auch "edler" als ne schusswaffe oder ne armbrust wo der jäger "theoretisch" nix selber macht.. den bogen muss er spannen und sowas^^ ihr versteht was ich meine :O


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur zustimmen ^^
> 
> Das mit dem Zeppelin Nach Donnerfels ist ja noch in ordnung aber die Mounts schon ab lv 30 oder bald sogar schon auf 20 ist etwas übertrieben
> 
> ...




/sign   was das früher für ne latscherei war, war allerdings auf alli-seite n bissel schwerer und gefährlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke  auch dass reiten auf 30 bleiben sollte


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. Juni 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> hab echt ka davon.. ich persönlich finds aba schade, denn ICH liebe bögen.. finde das auch "edler" als ne schusswaffe oder ne armbrust wo der jäger "theoretisch" nix selber macht.. den bogen muss er spannen und sowas^^ ihr versteht was ich meine :O



ne armbrust auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur da wird die energie halt "festgehalten"^^


----------



## Descartes (13. Juni 2009)

Ich find die änderungen zum schneller leveln bzw. schneller reisen super,
den wer will schon eine klasse rerollen wenn der DK ab lv 55 startet?
Auserdem währe die forderung die der TE hat nur ein schlag ins gesicht,
wenn man eine nicht DK Klasse auf lv 80 ziehen will.

Einzige was mich bisl nervt ist das epic mount ab 40 so spott billig werden,
glaub damals gab es ab lv 40 um den preis erst das lahme.
Da könnte man bisl neidisch werden auf die neueinsteiger.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Mein Jäger nutzt fast nur Gewehre weil die selbstgebauten meist besser sind wie der Müll den man beim Questen bekommt, dazu kann ich mir auch die bessere Muni selbst bauen. Außerdem benutzen nicht nur Jäger Fernkampfwaffen.
> 
> Man kann es nicht vergleichen weil die Startgebiete auf einer Insel sind. Mal nachdenken, ihr kommt mit dem Schiff in Menthil an und lauft durchs Sumpfland und durch Loch Modan und dann noch durch Dun Morogh um nach IF zu kommen. Das wurde geändert in "Legt in Stormwind an". Also keine Erleichterung für den kleinen Oktopuspala? Das soll keine Erleichterung sein?


Eigentlich geht mir da nicht um die Erleichterungen. Jemand der schon länger WoW spielt, der lässt sich notfalls von jemand bekannten oder auch unbekannten porten. Mir gehts eigentlich darum, das die neuen Leute das Spiel und die Umgebung besser kennen lernen. Wenn das so weiter geht, kommt im Spiel von einem L80er irgendwann mal die Frage wo Crossroads ist. LOL



Senseless6666 schrieb:


> hab echt ka davon.. ich persönlich finds aba schade, denn ICH liebe bögen.. finde das auch "edler" als ne schusswaffe oder ne armbrust wo der jäger "theoretisch" nix selber macht.. den bogen muss er spannen und sowas^^ ihr versteht was ich meine :O


Ich sehe schon, wir schweben da auf einer Wellenlänge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blödknight (13. Juni 2009)

ups.


----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Ich starte meine Aussage mal mit einer Frage an den Thread-Ersteller:
Würde es dir Spass machen, als Neuankömmling Stundenlang zu farmen, nur um dann das 100% Mount zu besitzen, während all deine Kollegen von dem tollen Raid von gestern Abend sprechen?

Fakt ist, dass Blizzard das Spiel für die Casuals und Neuankömmlinge attraktiver gestalten will. Da spricht nix dagenen. Was hättest du anstelle von Blizzard gemacht? Immer noch WoW-Classic betrieben? Damit ja alle die gleiche Mühe auf sich nehmen müssen, nur um dann zu sagen dass das Spiel suckt?

Freu dich, dass du beim twinken nicht jedesmal grinden musst, um die nötige Menge an Gold zusammen zu haben. Ich würde fast meinen, dass du einer der ersten wärst, der aufhören würde, wenn WoW-Classic wieder eingeführt werden sollte. 

"Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!" 
Ich denke, du hast Ulduar Hard modes noch nie in deinem Leben gehesen, geschweige den versucht. Wenn du alle Hard Modes beim ersten Versuch schaffst, dann nehme ich meine Aussage wieder zurück und gebe dir vollkommen Recht.

"Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!"
Du möchtest Monate mit leveln verbringen? Kann ich dir überhaupt nicht abkaufen.

"Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben."
Was bringt einer Firma mehr Geld? 2-3 Mio alteingesessene Spieler oder 8-9 Mio Casuals und Neuankömmlinge? Denke mal darüber nach.


----------



## Error2000 (13. Juni 2009)

Blizzard wird sich immer danach richten die breite Masse zufrieden zu stellen. Ich denke mal die meisten sind mit diesen Änderungen zufrieden oder stören sich nicht weiter dran.

Die Leute denen es nicht passt sollen einfach hören zu spielen odet sich ein anderes MMO suchen.
Niemand zwingt euch dazu WoW zu spielen.
Love it or leave it.


----------



## Gattay (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es auchbedeutend besser, wenn Raids oder Inzen nicht so leicht sind. Wir haben 7 Wochen für Archimonde gebraucht. Da freut man sich viel mehr, als Naxx an einem Tag im first zu clearen


----------



## Descartes (13. Juni 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Ich finde es auchbedeutend besser, wenn Raids oder Inzen nicht so leicht sind. Wir haben 7 Wochen für Archimonde gebraucht. Da freut man sich viel mehr, als Naxx an einem Tag im first zu clearen



Naja Hyal war schon fordgeschritten im BC-content und Naxx ist eben eine Raidinze der für einsteiger ab lv 80 gedacht,
ich würd sagen, man kann beides weniger vergleichen.


----------



## Ematra (13. Juni 2009)

Bin mal wieder hin und hergerissen, ob hier hier überhaupt was zum Besten geben soll... Einerseits ist das Thema sehr interessant und reizt mich zu einer Antwort, andererseits finden sich hier nur wenige vernünftige Kommentare zwischen seitenweise unqualifiziertem Zeug und Flamereien bishin zu einem in seiner Arroganz kaum zu überbietenden Kommentar, der mich wirklich geärgert hat, aber das geht mir bei Tikumes Posts öfter mal so....

Aber naja, wenn hier Leute meinen, dass Unqualifiziertheit ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, sollte ich wohl gerade deshalb versuchen, ein paar echte Argumente zusammenzubringen, woll?

Alles in allem hatte ich beim Lesen des Themas ein großes "Jein" vor Augen. Ich habe mich damals auch durch den Classic-Content gewühlt, habe zu BC aufgehört und bin jetzt als Casualspieler wieder dabei.

Was für die Meinung des Threaderstellers spricht:
- Habe gerade einen Hexer hochgelevelt und bin manchmal schon etwas ernüchtert, wie schnell man durch die Level rast, selbst wenn man sich vornimmt, es etwas langsamer angehen zu lassen und den Content zu genießen. Da ich Wert auf den Botschafter-Titel gelegt habe, habe ich alle Anfangsgebiete abgequestet, die meisten davon innerhalb kürzester Zeit und schon auf einem weit höheren Level, als dafür notwendig gewesen wäre. Man kann sich gegen Stufenaufstiege ja fast überhaupt nicht wehren, selbst wenn man möchte. Bei meinem Mainchar, mit dem ich das Spiel langsam genießen möchte, sicherlich ein Nachteil. Umgekehrt habe ich vor, mir irgendwann mal einen Heiler-Twink hochzuziehen, den ich dann sicherlich gerne etwas rascher zum Ziel bringen möche als jetzt den Hexer, und insofern ist es dann schon gut, dass man nicht mehr so endlos viel Zeit in die Sache investieren muss wie damals zu Classic-Zeiten. Dass es jetzt schneller geht ist sicherlich auch eine Folge der Tatsache, dass man Spiel und Spielwelt einfach viel besser kennt als in der Anfangsphase und deshalb viel stringenter die Dinge erledigt, auf die es wirklich ankommt. 
- Beim Blick auf den alten Content habe ich ebenfalls etwas Wehmut verspürt. Wenn früher wirklich harte Gegner wie der Schatten von Eranikus im Tempel oder auch Stratholme und Düsterbruch selbst mit einer Noobgruppe problemlos zu schaffen sind und ich durch BRT auf Level 69 ohen größere Probleme solo durchmarschiere, dann denke ich schon manchmal an die guten alten Zeiten zurück, als dies für eine Fünfergruppe noch eine echte Herausforderung und UBRS sowieso nur mit 15 Leuten zu schaffen war... Andererseits: Ich möchte ja nun bald auch mal nach Nordrend, und da wäre es schon schade, wenn ich die nächsten fünf Wochen mit der Suche nach einer Gruppe für BRT verbringen müsste (da will ja keiner mehr hin, gibt ja schließlich so viel Neues zu sehen), nur um so ein paar Basics zu erledigen wie das Erlernen von Dunkeleisen verhütten, die im aktuellen Content ja gar nicht mehr so bedeutsam sind wie früher. Das Spiel hat andere Schwerpunkte, also sollte die Gewichtung auch entsprechend sein.
- Mit dem Gruppenspiel ist das so eine Sache. Es war schon schön, wenn man früher erst ein paar Anläufe gebraucht hat, um Scholo oder Strath zu schaffen, und es war schon sehr ernüchternd, Anfang BC in die Höllenfeuerzitadelle zu marschieren und quasi für Null Anstrenung Item für Item nachgeworfen zu bekommen - das 5 Stunden später schon wieder wertlos war, weil man bis dahin schon auf Level 64 war, ohne sich dagegen wehren zu können. Ein bisserl anspruchsvoller darf es da schon manchmal sein. Umgekehrt gibt es auch Dinge, die man mal ein bisserl vom Gruppenspiel entkoppeln könnte, die Quest für den letzten Hexenmeisterdämon etwa. Da gibt es eine Stelle, für die man eine Fünfergruppe benötigt - und die hab ich bis heute noch nicht zusammenbekommen. Ärgerlich. Und es entschräft ein bisserl das böse Blut, das oft aufgekommen ist, insbesondere in Randomgroups, wo dann Spieler mit mehr Skill sehr schnell sehr ungeduldig mit Gelegenheitsspielern geworden sind, die nicht jede Finesse kennen. Die Server sind dadurch heute nicht mehr so gespalten wie früher, und man kann besser neue Leute kennenlernen, weil Randomgroups besser funktionieren.

Was gegen die Auffassung spricht:
- Nach dem zigtausendsten Charakter, den man von Beginn an spielt, hat man ein natürliches Interesse daran, nicht auf dem immer gleichen Content die immer gleichbleibend große Menge an Zeit zu ver(sch)wenden und möchte auch gerne mal schenller zum Ziel kommen. Zudem besteht keine Notwendigkeit mehr, sich ewig am Classic-Content aufzuhalten - das Spiel bietet schließlich heute weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten als früher. Wenn das Ziel ist, den Lichkönig aufzuhalten - warum dann wochenlang an Ragnaros wipen? Wenn man auch heute noch für jeden Zwischenschritt so viel Zeit benötigen würde wie früher, käme sich mancher Spieler auch veralbert vor, und zurecht.
- Mounts ab Level 20 oder 30: Trägt der Tatsache Rechnung, dass man auch als Lowie sehr viel schneller sehr viel Geld verdienen kann. Da viele Twinks einen oder mehrere 80er mit sehr viel Gold in der Hinterhand haben, wird das Zeugs für die Entwicklung der Twinks dann eben einfach im AH gekauft statt gefarmt, selbst wenn´s ein Heidengold kostet. Die Chars, die gerade neu auf den niedrigen Leveln unterwegs sind, profitieren davon und kommen weitaus schneller als früher zu Reichtum, wo alle mal auf dem gleichen Stand waren. Ich selbst hab mir mit Bergbau eine goldene Nase verdient, was zu Classic-Zeiten in dieser Konsequenz kaum denkbar gewesen wäre. Und wenn einer seinen x-ten Twink hochzieht, kriegt der das Geld für´s Mount so oder so vom Mainchar. Also kann man den Level für das Mount auch herabsetzen, wenn der ohnehin sehr viel früher als in früheren Jahren zu Gold kommt.
- Generell finde ich das auch nicht schlecht, ebensowenig wie den Zeppeln nach TB, die verbesserten Schiffsrouten zwischen Sturmwind und Darnassus etc. Was man in dem Spiel früher an Zeit für Flugreisen verplempert hat, war echt unterirdisch. Wenn ich so ein Spiel spiele, dann möchte ich so ein Spiel spielen und nicht eine halbe Stunde gezwungen werden, tumb auf den Bildschirm zu starren, weil die Landschaft vorbeizieht und vorbeizieht und vorbeizieht... nur damit ich tumb Zeit verschwende, weil der Spielcontent zu gering ist für ein paar Monate Spielzeit. Portale in Stattrath und Dalaran, verkürzte Ruhesteinzeiten, verbesserte Flugrouten usw. haben da zumindest ein Stückweit Abhilfe geschaffen. Die Lösung von HdRO finde ich sogar noch besser: Das Mount reitet auf einer bestimmten Route los... Und dann wird einfach umgeswitched und man ist am Ziel und kann ohne großen Zeitverlust weiterspielen. Verkürzung der Reisezeit ist im heutigen Spiel ein eindeutiger Vorteil, aber sicherlich kein Nachteil.
- Das zeigt vor allem: Nach zwei Addons ist nun genug Content da, um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten, ohne dass man sie auch bei den simpelsten Aufgaben tage- und wochenlang hinhalten muss, bis sich mal ein Erfolg einstellt. Das ist auch eher ein Vorteil als ein Nachteil.
- Erbstücke: Das ist doch eigentlich eine eher gute Idee. Ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn man Items nicht immer sofort austauschen muss, gerade wenn´s Leveln schneller geht... Umgekehrt sind Dungeongegenstände meistens besser, ergo kein Nachteil für Dungeonspieler.
- Epics: Dass die nicht mehr den Hardcorespielern und Süchtigen vorbehalten sind und denen, die sich als "Elitegilde" für was Besseres halten, ist mir als Casual sogar Genugtuung. Ich hab am Ende von Classic zu viele Leute kennengelernt, die sich auf die permanente Vernachlässigung des real life dann auch noch was eingebildet haben. Man braucht nicht auf "Erarbeitetes" stolz zu sein. Es ist ein Spiel, das entspannen soll, kein Leistungssport! Aber das werden manche ohnehin nie kapieren.
- "Jede Klasse kann alles": Als frustrierter Hybrid, der damals allzu gerne Nahkämpfer war und von seiner Raidgilde immer wieder zum heilen gezwungen worden ist, bin ich sehr froh, dass die Tank- und Damagefähigkeiten der Hybriden aufgewertet wurden und Dualskillung Sinnlosdiskussionen mit dem Raidleiter zu vermeiden hilft.

Was mich persönlich eher nervt:
- Das Verhalten der Community. HdRO: Rollenspielserver --> Rollenspiel. WoW: Rollenspielserver. Man betreibt Rollenspiel --> Man wird von Nichtrollenspielern angeflamed, was man da für einen Mist labert. Man tut es nicht: Man wird von Rollenspielern angekackt, weil man ja ach so atmosphäretötend sei... Hat mich gezwungen, auf einen Normalserver zu wechseln, da kann man wenigstens ungezwungen plaudern, obwohl ich ganz gerne mal RP betreibe - wenn ich Lust dazu habe, nicht wenn mich jemand dazu zwingen will. Da ist es vergleichsweise angenehm.
- Skillfanatismus - Leute, die jede noch so kleine Taktik ausloten (was ja ihr gutes Recht ist, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht), dann aber von anderen verlangen, genauso viel Zeit und Energie in das Spiel zu stecken. So als ob MaxDPS der Sinn des Lebens wäre.
- Elitegildengehabe und aufgeplusterte Angeberei mit angeblichen Leistungen.
- Dass sich manche unbedingt von anderen "abheben" wollen - sprich, was Besseres sein müssen, um die Nase höher tragen zu können.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!



Wann hast du das letzte mal eine Instanz/Raid gemacht, ohne vorher einen Guide zu lesen bzw ohne zu wissen, was die Bosse machen?


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?


Der ganze WoW contect is ab lvl 80 gestrikt, das davor is einfach nur leveln leveln leveln....
man braucht auf lvl 80 als neuling ca 15spieltage, man brauche bis lvl 70 (pre bc) 15Tage und man brauchte sicherlich auhc in clasic 15Tage!


ocktar schrieb:


> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


Jop weil sowas fehlte... alle Allysstädte sind untereinander Verbunden, aber nich alle Hordenstädte


ocktar schrieb:


> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?[/qoute]
> nenn ich Kindergarten von deiner Seite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tirion@Nachtelfkrieger (13. Juni 2009)

Och nöööö Chinesen bedeuten hacken und hacken bedeutet arbeit und arbeit bedeutet nachts aufbleiben und nachts aufbleiben bedeutet job weg un wenn job weg dann haus weg wenn haus weg dann Straße wenn Straße dann Obdachloser wenn obdachloser dann wird man entführt und organe entnommen wenn organe entnommen dann Tod.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

lol @ halben roman xD


----------



## Hellsclaw (13. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...





Ist es nicht schon ein Kinderspiel ?
Aber ich glaube eher man versucht noch mehr Gelegenheitsspieler zu binden, denn die bringen auch Kohle und sind meistens eher zufrieden.

Aber über allem steht der Slogan ... Money makes the world go round, world go round...


----------



## PTY (14. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Alles richtig, du musst aber verstehen, das die meisten Weiner hier halt "damals" sich alles so hart "erarbeitet" haben. Allein die Möglichkeit, das man es sich mittlerweile einfacher machen kann, und z.b. schneller von a) nach b) kommen kann, schneller leveln kann etc. stinkt denen.
> Und selbstverständlich werden die ganzen alten Veteranen die sich hier künstlich aufregen die Änderungen selbst in Anspruch nehmen, so inkonsequent sind sie ja auch noch.
> 
> <- Spielt seit 2005 und findet die Änderungen mehr als überfällig.


Versteh ich das demnach richtig, das dieser Thread einfach nur aus purem Neid eröffnet wurde? Weil andere "schneller" vorwärtskommen? Wenn man bedenkt, das man von 1-60 damals genausolange gebraucht hat, wie heute für 1-80, sehe ich da kein Problem. Und was das Farmen für das epische Reiten (nicht Fliegen) angeht, wer interessiert sich schon fürs reiten? Fliegen ist angesagt und das ist mit seinen 5.000g fürs epische Fliegen zumindest vergleichbar mit dem Kostenaufwand (nicht Kosten) der Reitskills bzw. Reittiere zu 60er Zeiten.



king1608 schrieb:


> Es mag sein Blizz bekommt vlt durch ihre Casual Freundlichkeit soo 1.5-2 Millionen Casualgamer dazu aber wie lange spielen die schon ?


Das ist für Blizzard völlig uninteressant, ob sie viel spielen. Hauptsache, sie zahlen jeden Monat fleißig Ihren Beitrag. Auch Blizzard ist eine Firma, die sich Gewinn aus ihrem Produkt erhofft. Und es ist meiner Meinung nach nichts verwerfliches daran, diesen Gewinn auch einzufordern.



Mofeist schrieb:


> der endcontent is auf jedenfall sehr verweichlicht leider.
> und jetzt kommt mir nich mit hardmodes das ist kein Content.


Wieso ist das kein Content? Natürlich ist das Content und stellt neue Herausforderungen für die dar, die schnell vorwärts gekommen sind. Wieviele Gilden sind das nochmal, die Ulduar im Hardmode clear haben? Ähm, ich glaub, die kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Also nichts mit verweichlicht.


----------



## Hexold (14. Juni 2009)

äh was willste jetzt mit dem tread erreichen?
gibt davon doch schon hunderte -.-


----------



## waacki (14. Juni 2009)

Es geht nich darum alles ins Easyniveau zu senken, sonder ich denke es geht um die Twinks. Ich weiss nich ob es noch viele Neueinsteiger gibt, aber für die alten Hasen ist es einfach nur nervig, noch mal alles bis zum Erbrechen für seine Dritt und Viertchars zu investieren. Was nich zu leicht gemacht werden sollte is meiner  Meinung nach der aktuelle Kontent, der mit Lich King für mich anfängt. Die Welt davor kann von mir aus weggepatcht werden. Alles schon gesehn oder eh zu einfach mit Level 80, sich das alte anzuschaun (Wie schwer das damals war kann man nicht mehr nachvollziehn). Für Normalhardcorespieler (Nicht-Ensidia oder ähnliche) gibt es noch genug in Ulduar zu tun denke ich. Wem Ulduar zu leicht is, der kann ja drauf verzichten sich vorher Guides durchzulesen und alles selber herausfinden um dann wiederzukommen und nochmal sagen alles zu leicht.


----------



## STAR1988 (14. Juni 2009)

Psycoma schrieb:


> /sign... dein ganzer thread ist unqualifiziert. du bist doch nur ein bockiges kind, der es anderen nicht gönnt



Das sehe ich auch so!


----------



## -Spellmâster- (14. Juni 2009)

Blizzard weiß schon was was die da machen, sind schließlich keine Kindergartenkinder sondern geschulte Profis.(Ironischerweise wird das immer verwechselt)
Solange ihr da nicht Arbeitet könnt ihr euch nicht damit beschweren das die alles bescheiden machen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juni 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder hin und hergerissen, ob hier hier überhaupt was zum Besten geben soll... Einerseits ist das Thema sehr interessant und reizt mich zu einer Antwort, andererseits finden sich hier nur wenige vernünftige Kommentare zwischen seitenweise unqualifiziertem Zeug und Flamereien bishin zu einem in seiner Arroganz kaum zu überbietenden Kommentar, der mich wirklich geärgert hat, aber das geht mir bei Tikumes Posts öfter mal so....
> 
> ....



Jo Tikume scheint das Forum gerne als so eine Art virtuellen Sandsack zu nutzen. Wird seine Gründe haben...

aber zum Thema:

Das was du schön ausführlich beschrieben hast trifft es genau.

Wobei die Argumente der Gegner speziell bei den Reiseerleichterungen für mich doch immer weider erstaunlich sind.

Ich sehe da 2 Gruppen:

- Die "Ich habe es mir hart erarbeitet und heute bekommt man alles in den Arsch geblasen Gruppe"
Denen ist es im Prinzip völlig egal ab wann man für wieviel Geld reiten kann, die sind eher sauer das es irgendjemand besser hat als sie.
Eine Einstellung die zum einen ein wenig Sozialkompetenz vermissen läßt zum anderen aber wohl auch sonst eher selten zu finden ist.
Irgendein kluger Poster meinte letztens sinngemäß bei so einer Diskussion: Obwohl meine Mutter (Oma) ihre Wäsche noch mit Waschbrett und Zuber gewaschen hat, verlangt sie ja von mir auch nicht ohne Waschmaschine auszukommen, nur weil sie es damals schwerer hatte.
So isses.

- Die "Dann erlebt man das Spiel und die Umgebung ja gar nicht mehr richtig" Gruppe
Nun, es wird ja niemand gezwungen mit 20 ein mount zu erwerben. Jedem steht es frei bis Nordend zu laufen wenn er gerne möchte.
Außerdem ist es für mich immer bedenklichw enn ander glauben festlegen zu müssen, wo ich an welchen Stellen im Spiel wie am meisten Spielspaß habe.
Dazu kommt noch, dass es dann ja so wäre, dass auch früher ab 40 Spielspaß und erleben der Spielwelt zu Ende waren, da da durfte man auch in Classic reiten.

Es ist doch logisch, das Blizz mit jeder Erhöhung des Levelcap unten etwas das Tempo anziehen muss, sonst frustriert man Neueinsteiger wie Twinker und das will keiner.

Der einzige Punkt, der nicht optional ist, den ich also nicht meinem individuelle Spielspaßempfinden anpassen kann, ist die hohe Levelgeschwindigkeit.
Ich twinke auch grad (36) und habe echt Probleme mit meinen Lederverarbeitunsgberuf hinterherzukommen.
Selbst wenn ich beschliesse nur Leder zu farmen, bringt mich das Farmen für die Mats ja fast schon wieder auf den nächsten Level.
Ich musste tatsächlich schon ein Stack schweres Leder im AH kaufen, weil der Beruf hinterherhing.
Hier fände ich eine Option schön das man den Geschwindkigkeitsvorteil beim Leveln optional an - oder abschalten kann.
Dann müssten aber auch alle zufrieden sein.

Und selbstverständlich levelt man als alter Hase schneller auch ohne jede Hilfe von Blizz.

- gute Kenntnisse der Gebiete
- Sinvolle Zusammenfassung von Quests
- keine lange Suche nach Questmobs, bzw Killen von falschen Mobs wegen Irrtum
- weniger sterben weil man die Grundprinzipien des Spiels kapiert hat und richtig gekleidet ist.
 usw.


----------



## valibaba (14. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele ebenfalls seit release und mich stört es kaum, dass die Umgebung vereinfacht wird für neueinsteiger und für Twinks. Ich bin nicht jemand der gerne Gold farmt, geschweige denn seinen Ingame Berufen nachgeht, oder stunden lang im AH steht und rumbietet ^^ Ich war schon immer abenteuerer und das wird auch imer so sein... die haben einfach schlichtweg nie gold rumliege und bestimmt keine 5k ^^ hab immer zwischen 2-3k Gold aber es geht immer irgendwas drauf... Neue schuhe ^^ etc. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass Blizz die 5k viel zu hoch angesetzt hat oder genau soo hoch, dass man sich das erfarmen muss oder sonst irgendwie sparen ^^ ...


----------



## PTY (14. Juni 2009)

waacki schrieb:


> Es geht nich darum alles ins Easyniveau zu senken, sonder ich denke es geht um die Twinks. Ich weiss nich ob es noch viele Neueinsteiger gibt, aber für die alten Hasen ist es einfach nur nervig, noch mal alles bis zum Erbrechen für seine Dritt und Viertchars zu investieren. Was nich zu leicht gemacht werden sollte is meiner  Meinung nach der aktuelle Kontent, der mit Lich King für mich anfängt. Die Welt davor kann von mir aus weggepatcht werden. Alles schon gesehn oder eh zu einfach mit Level 80, sich das alte anzuschaun (Wie schwer das damals war kann man nicht mehr nachvollziehn). Für Normalhardcorespieler (Nicht-Ensidia oder ähnliche) gibt es noch genug in Ulduar zu tun denke ich. Wem Ulduar zu leicht is, der kann ja drauf verzichten sich vorher Guides durchzulesen und alles selber herausfinden um dann wiederzukommen und nochmal sagen alles zu leicht.


Oho, da hat jemand aber auch gar nix verstanden. Klar geht es bei den "Vereinfachungen" auch um Twinks (Erbstücke z.B.), aber hauptsächlich geht es um Neueinsteiger, die den Anschluss nicht erst nach x Monaten finden sollen. Und wer keinen Spaß am twinken hat, macht sich wohl auch keinen Twink, oder? Das kann ich ohnehin nicht begreifen. Euch kotzt das Leveln an und ihr macht trotzdem eure Dritt- und Vierttwinks. Wieso? Nichts, aber auch gar nichts zwingt jemanden, einen Twink hochzuleveln.

Mir persönlich macht das Twinken und Leveln Spaß. Und die "alte" Welt wegzupatchen ist von der Idee her sowas von abgedriftet: wie soll man dann z.B. noch was ins AH stellen. Wo sind dann die Hauptstädte der verschiedenen Rassen. Wo startet ein neuer Charakter und mit welchem Level? Da spielt jemand wohl WoW, ohne auch nur einen Ansatz von WoW-Geschichte hören zu wollen. Und ganz ehrlich: dann spielt man einfach das falsche Spiel. Wo ist dann das RPG hin? Dann kann man auch einfach Battlefield zocken. Klasse auswählen und rein in die Schlacht.

Das ist aber gar nicht das, was WoW darstellen soll. An alle, die hier rumheulen und solche kranken Änderungen fordern: spielt doch einfach ein anderes Spiel, was euch besser gefällt! Ich glaube, viele haben noch nicht so wirklich verstanden, was für ein Spiel WoW eigentlich ist. Es ist ein MMORPG, was soviel bedeutet wie Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game (Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel). Das was hier einige fordern ist aber einfach ein MMOG, ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Onlinespiel. Ohne Rollenspiel. Also ein ganz anderes Spiel!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Oho, da hat jemand aber auch gar nix verstanden. Klar geht es bei den "Vereinfachungen" auch um Twinks (Erbstücke z.B.), aber hauptsächlich geht es um Neueinsteiger, die den Anschluss nicht erst nach x Monaten finden sollen. Und wer keinen Spaß am twinken hat, macht sich wohl auch keinen Twink, oder? Das kann ich ohnehin nicht begreifen. Euch kotzt das Leveln an und ihr macht trotzdem eure Dritt- und Vierttwinks. Wieso? Nichts, aber auch gar nichts zwingt jemanden, einen Twink hochzuleveln.



Hm ich twinke nicht ungerne, aber dennoch muss ich sagen, dass es dir offensichtlich ab Verständnis fehlt.

WoW ist ein Multioptionsspiel. Das bedeutet es gibt zig Möglichkeiten seinen Spaß im Spiel zu finden.
(z.B.: Raiden, 80er PvP, Low-Level PvP, Questen, farmen, mit dem AH spielen, RP, Erfolge hamster, Titel holen, etc.)

Es kann aber nun doch sein, ...und nun pass fein auf...dass man zwar gern raidet oder 8ßer PvP macht aber nicht gerne levelt/twinkt.

Soll man also nun , nur weil Leute wie du, die der Überzeugung sind, darüber bestimmen zu dürfen wie andere dieses Spiel spielen sollen und woran sie Spaß zu haben haben sich nicht freuen dürfen wenn Blizz den ungeliebten Weg zum Ziel etwas vereinfacht.
Zumal das meiste davon ja optional ist. Ich muss ja keine BOA Items anziehen und kann mir das Mount auch erst mit 40 kaufen.

Warum spielst du das Spiel nicht so wie es DIR Spaß macht und lässt andere es so zocken wie es IHNEN Spaß macht. Das kapier ich nicht?


----------



## Haszor (14. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



An sich hast du Recht, mimimi, damals war es besser, mimimi. Seh ich auch so!
Trotzdem ist das Käse und Wein und im falschen Forum! Wenn mimimi dann mimimi in den Blizzforen!


----------



## Hubautz (14. Juni 2009)

In der Umfrage betreffs "Hilfe bei der Seminararbeit" geben ca. 55% der Befragten an, jünger als 18 Jahre zu sein. Damit hat sich die Frage ob WoW ein Kinderspiel ist wohl erübrigt.


----------



## fst (15. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Zauberziege (15. Juni 2009)

Wollen wir mal nicht so hart zu Gericht gehen.
Ich finde das Blizz es in machen sache übertreibt, sprcih, Mount ab 20
Da hat man nix mehr auf das man sich freut
20 lvl, ist für einen erfahrenen Spieler in weniger als 10 Stunden zu schaffen , mit Kaffee pause.

Ich kann mich erinnern das mein erstes Mount was besonderes war.
Strammes Leveln, Gols sparen , um dann endlich durch die gegend zu Mounten.  Das nehemn sie den neuen einfach weg.


Aber die ellenlangen Pre q´s wie Onyxia----- die nerven einen Abrietnehmer doch schon arg.

Also immer  beide seiten sehen


----------



## EyeofSauron (15. Juni 2009)

hmm allein der threadtitel passt schon nicht

wird->werden? dazu müsste es das nicht von anfang an gewesen sein

kinder? sind nach Definition der Kinderrechtskonvention der UNO menschen, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben
nach jugendschutzgesetz ist Kind, wer noch nicht 14, Jugendlicher, wer 14, aber noch nicht 18 Jahre alt ist (siehe § 1 Jugendschutzgesetz)
das nur zum auszug aus einigen gesetzen
Spiel? Definitiv, es werden gespielte Handlungen erzielt, durch das mitwirken eines Users

FSK 12: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren (grün) gemäß § 14 JuSchG FSK

daraus folgt, das das spiel wohl für kinder freigegeben ist, da diese ja laut dem selben Gesetz offiziell bis 14 Jahre als solche bezeichnet werden.

was lernen wir daraus?
Wow war schon immer ein kinderspiel, wenns dir nicht passt, geh, einer weniger der weint

noch fragen?


----------



## Kerby499 (15. Juni 2009)

> Blizz! Hört auf das Spiel kaputt zu patchen!



Blizzard macht nur das was doch alle wollen.... 

Warum kommen denn so viele Schreie wie :" Wer zieht mich [insert Instanz here]" ? doch wohl nur aus einem Grund ...
Warum kommen denn so Sprüche wie:"Pull schneller, ich mach ja beim Grinden mehr XP" ? 
Warum gibts eigentlich überhaupt den Begriff:"Grinden" ...? Weil Questen nicht schnell genug geht


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Hm also meine neuesten Beobachtungen haben ergeben:

Die Spieler die sich anstrengen motzen zum Teil zurecht!

Das sind die, die auf 80 erstmal die Söhne Hodirs auf Ehrfürchtig bringen, sämtliches Equip verzaubern, die besten Teile in Heros farmen, Kochen skillen, Tränke kaufen und und und.......
(hier sei mal Ulduar ausgeschlossen als zu leicht).


Dann gibt es noch Spieler die sagen: Farmen? Pfff kein Bock! Ich geh einfach einmal nach Nax und laß mich ausrüsten! Es sagen doch immer alle da kann man auch mit grünem Equip rein!


Und diese "Schere" geht immer weiter auseinander! Die die sich anstrengen haben keine Herausforderungen mehr bis halt auf Ulduar, wo man eben auch nur einmal die Woche reinkommt.

Und viele Casuals nehmen das zum Anlass, sich keine Mühe zu geben weil sie schon irgendwer mitnehmen wird. Und dann wundern sie sich, wenn der Raidleiter allein in AK 10 den Raid abbricht, weil zuwenig Schaden kommt.


Steinigt mich ruhig für diese Aussage, das sind eben momentan so meine Beobachtungen.


----------



## CheesyAtom (15. Juni 2009)

Hm, wenn es dir nicht passt das Wow ab 12 ist dann suche dir ein anderes Spiel. Ich finde das Spiel immernoch sehr gut, weil es abwechslung bietet. Nur weil man den Content halt schneller durch hat ist das kein Grund hier zu whinen. Mach halt was anderes in deiner Freizeit anstatt dauer zu raiden, sinnlose, schon zich-mal vorhandene Threads im Buffed Forum zu entwerfen und eine Spiele Firma zu flamen. Wenn es dir nicht passt, was sie machen poste es doch im offiziellen Forum. 
Ausserdem haben die Aenderungen schon was gebracht. Pvp und Arena zum Beispiel macht auch sehr viel Spass...und das wurde seit Classic sehr verbessert, auch wenn einem die alten Pvp Raenge fehlen...
Aber dieser Thread ist komplett sinnlos sorry.
Mfg


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch Spieler die sagen: Farmen? Pfff kein Bock! Ich geh einfach einmal nach Nax und laß mich ausrüsten! Es sagen doch immer alle da kann man auch mit grünem Equip rein!





/sign. Und das sind dann genau die Leute die dann rumschreien wie "scheiße die WoW community ist und dass alle total unhöflich sind weil sie keiner mitnimmt etc.!


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?


Ja würde das gern wieder und mach ich mit meinem Twink auch. Auch  das hat das Spiel auch ausgemacht . Wie so viele andere Dinge.
Ja sparen und die alten Länder und Innis kennenlernen und bc auch und nicht nur drüberhuschen und in Nordend den großen Macker raushängen wie schnell man gelevelt hat und fragste dann gehste mit einem twink oder selber mit in Inni HdW.  Mauraudon oder sonstwo dann wird erst gefragt wo ist denn das und oh habe da gar keinen Flugpunkt. omg


----------



## R_P_K (15. Juni 2009)

Grüß euch,

an all die, die den Thread-ersteller so "runtergemacht" und zum großen Teil auch sinnvoll argumentiert haben: Ich verstehe euren Standpunkt und kann mich mit der Meinung, dass diese "Vereinfachung" von leveln und instanzen usw. gut ist, anfreunden.
Jedoch muss an sich ein bisschen mehr in die andere Seite versetzten. 
Das Spiel ist ein MMORPG. Es lebt einfach von der Community und von der gegenseitigen Anerkennung und dem Zusammenspiel.
Und die Sache ist einfach, dass einem die Anerkennung und das gute Gefühl etwa beim bekommen des Mounts im Nachhinein genommen wird.
Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn man es geschafft einen Berg zu besteigen und mit wenigen guten Bergsteigern oben steht, und plötzlich landen alle paar Sekunden Hubschrauber die Horden von Menschen bringen, die es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal geschafft hätten 3 Stufen hochzulaufen.
Die "echten" Bergsteiger gehn vollkommen unter. 
Klar das mag nach egotrip klingen, aber es liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen das er sich Anerkennung verdienen und genießen will.
Manche mehr manche weniger, aber es ist eben so. Und so bleibt es dann leider auch. Wer nimmt schon den schweren Weg wenn sich der leichte anbietet. Das geile Gefühl den schweren Weg geschafft zu haben bleibt aber auch in Zukunft aus und das finde ich schade.

Sicher, der Vergleich ist überzogen, aber ich denke es sollte jedem klar werden, was der Grund für den Ärger vieler Spieler ist.

Die Änderungen sind da, so ist es. Ob es einem gefällt oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst zu entscheiden. Für meine Twinks finde ich es auch nett schneller zu leveln und sie mit 80 schnell ausrüsten zu können. Das Erfolgsgefühl ist immernoch da, aber es ist eben etwas anderes.


Grüßle


----------



## kurnthewar (15. Juni 2009)

ich finde die änderungen an den mounts gut weil :

wer einen char auf 80zig hat braucht nicht alles immer und immer wieder mit einem twink nochmal zu machen. und warum das alle so schlecht finden verstehe ich nicht ? warum sollte man nicht früher reiten dürfen ? es wird ein add on kommen und wer da anfängt muss auch die chance haben dies in absehbarer zeit zu schaffen.

das wird aber nicht möglich sein wenn du bis level 90 da in classic gebiet rumkrebsen must.


und nochwas ich habe ja nix gegen kritik aber andauernt über ein spiel zu motzen und es dann abend für abend bis in die puppen rein zu zocken finde ich irgendwie blöde.

wow wird nie wieder sein wie zu classic oder tbc zeiten. weil das nicht geht. das spiel muss auch spielbar sein für leute die nicht soviel zeit reinstecken können wie andere. jeder und ich sage jeder sollte die möglichkeit zum hero instanzen spielen oder zu raiden haben, dafür bezahlt er ja auch. dieses top gilden getue ist doch nur wie dps gesinge ego tripping und nicht mehr ganz der zeiten gerecht. wenn jemand die leistung bringt sollte ihm das auch zu teil werden.


----------



## Trojka (15. Juni 2009)

lol hab ich das jetz richtig verstanden das du dich über sowas beschwerst?!

Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


lol is doch gut


----------



## PTY (15. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [..]
> Es kann aber nun doch sein, ...und nun pass fein auf...dass man zwar gern raidet oder 8ßer PvP macht aber nicht gerne levelt/twinkt.
> 
> Soll man also nun , nur weil Leute wie du, die der Überzeugung sind, darüber bestimmen zu dürfen wie andere dieses Spiel spielen sollen und woran sie Spaß zu haben haben sich nicht freuen dürfen wenn Blizz den ungeliebten Weg zum Ziel etwas vereinfacht.
> ...


Du hast nicht alle meine Beiträge in diesem Thread gelesen, oder? Und du hast meinen letzten Beitrag nicht wirklich verstanden. Ich bin doch FÜR diese ganzen Änderungen und habe bereits genau deine Argumentation hier gepostet! Nur verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich über das Twinken "aufregt" (nach dem Motto: "Ich kann die Gebiete nicht mehr sehen"), dann aber trotzdem munter seine drei bis vier Twinks hochzieht. Wer keinen Bock aufs Leveln hat, sollte demnach auch keinen Bock aufs Twinken haben, da das Leveln nunmal der essentielle Bestandteil des Twinkens ist. Ich begrüße jedoch die Vereinfachung von Neueinsteigern und Twinks. Mir ging es nur darum, zu verstehen, warum man in einem Rollenspiel einen Twink anfängt, wenn man eigentlich gar keine Lust zu leveln hat und lieber seinen Twink direkt als fertiger 80er da stehen haben möchte. Wer vorgefertigte Charaktere haben will, sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Rollenspiel a la WoW zocken.

Gerade hier in diesem Thread (wenn man ALLE Beiträge gelesen hat), werden Dinge gefordert, die das Spiel komplett aus dem Rollenspiel-Genre verbannen würde und ein reines Battlefield-Game draus machen würde. Und genau für diejenigen ist WoW einfach das falsche Spiel. Ich kann doch keine Anforderungen an ein Spiel stellen, welche das Spiel komplett vom Grundsatz her verändern soll. Man verlangt ja auch nicht von Minesweeper, das man damit Karten spielen kann, oder? 

Das Leveln ist der Grundbaustein eines jeden mir bekannten Fantasy-Rollenspiels. Wenn ich ein Rollenspiel kaufe, ERWARTE ich, das ich leveln muss. Wenn ich aber grundsätzlich keine Lust aufs Leveln habe, kaufe ich mir doch kein Rollenspiel geschweige denn fang ich einen ZWEITEN Charakter in einem Rollenspiel an, wenn ich schon einen im Endlevel-Bereich habe.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2009)

R_P_K schrieb:


> Die "echten" Bergsteiger gehn vollkommen unter.



Ja und? Wer einen Berg hochkraxelt und nicht den Hubschrauber nimmt ist selber schuld. Der kann ja vor sich selber sagen er wär ein toller Hecht - aber alle anderen werden insgeheim mitleidig lächeln. Und wenn er sagt: ja aber als ich auf den Berg ging gabs noch keine Hubschrauber verdient er die Antwort: "Geduld ist eine Tugend und jetzt weißt Du warum.".

Trotz 4,5 Jahren Spielzeit habe ich noch keinen epischen Flieger. Mir ist der Berg dafür zu hoch. Wenn er mal flacher gemacht wird oder es Hubschrauber dahin gibt schlage ich auch zu - vorher nicht.


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. Juni 2009)

Gut auch ich spiele erst seit BC. Aber hier sind schon einige Andeutungen gemacht worden, wie es so zu Classic Zeiten war. Und ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich Spaß macht wenn man es wieder zurückschraubt. 

Ich denke eher, dass alle die hier so rumwhinen von wegen: alles zu leicht geworden, die die jetzt anfangen, denen wird alles in den A geschoben - wenn man diese Leute wieder das alte Classic spielen lassen würde, wären sie die ersten die rumwhinen, wie scheiße das doch ist, wenn man an jedem Flugpunkt den nächsten anwählen muss, die Post einzeln einsammeln etc. 

Ich kenne ein paar Neueinsteiger - jetzt sitze ich mit meinem Freund und anderen die auch im Endgame recht weit sind zusammen, unterhalte mich über Encounter in Ulduar etc. Neueinsteiger sitzt daneben und sagt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will auch mitreden können. 
WoW ist nunmal mit Schwerpunkt im Endcontent. Da ist es doch schön, wenn der Neueinsteiger Möglichkeiten erhält diesen Content schneller zu erreichen. Und auch so braucht man, wenn man die Spielmechanik nicht kennt und sich nicht durch Inis ziehen lässt um seinen Char zu beherrschen, sowie einen normalen Beruf nachgeht noch immer gut vier bis fünf Monate bis man lvl 80 erreicht. Jetzt stell dir mal vor, du müsstest das noch mit den Voraussetzungen von Classic-Wow machen. 

Und wie auch schon so schön gesagt worden ist: man hat soviele Optionen. Wenn man der Storyline folgen will, kann man ja noch immer alle Quests im Startgebiet machen, dann schmeißt man halt mal nicht die grauen Quests aus dem Questlog, weil sie einem nix mehr bringen. 
Niemand wird gezwungen, sich das Mount mit lvl 20 tatsächich zu holen. Es gibt noch immer Leute, die noch nicht genügend Gold haben, sich episches Fliegen zu kaufen. Niemand wird gezwungen mit dem Zeppelin nach Thunderbluff zu reisen. Und es soll auch Leute geben, die von Silbermond nach UC zu Fuß gehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jeder kann das Spiel so spielen wie er will, pvp, pve, langsam schnell. Viel Rollenspiel, gar kein Rollenspiel. Ich denke, dass muss  man erstmal hinbekommen. 

Sich zu Classiczeiten zurückzuwünschen ist wie der verklärte Blick ins Mittelalter. Die gute alte Zeit, früher war alles besser. Ja klar [/ironie] Ich bin auch gerne auf Mittelaltermärkten, freue mich aber dann doch über meine heiße Dusche danach. Und ich bin froh, dass ich ein Handy besitze und nicht mehr auf Telefonzellen mit Kleingeld angewiesen bin und mein Essen nicht im Wald jagen muss. (dafür kann ich ja WoW spielen und meinen Char im Wald jagen lassen während ich mir die Fertigpizza reinzieh).


----------



## Thewizard76 (15. Juni 2009)

culix schrieb:


> Naja ich find ja bis jz alles ok, aber die Accountgebundenen Teile sollen echt abgeschafft werden, denn wenn man als "neuling" ins bg geht und da sind alle mit den dingern da hauen se einen weg und da macht es auch keinen spaß mehr...


Und wenn sie die nicht haben dann haben sie blaues equip mit den höchsten Verzauberungen dafür und hauen dich trotzdem weg.
Ich finde die Accountgebundenen super da kann ich meinen x ten Twink wenigstens schneller ans cap bringen.
Ich möchte mit denen raiden gehen.
Die Quests habe ich schon zu oft gesehen und gelesen.
Ein Neuanfänger hat keine solchen Teile aber Levelt trotzdem in einem angemessenen Tempo.
Ich finde es gut wie es ist und wird.

EDIT:

Hast du schon mal probiert in alten Gebieten in Inzen zu kommen?
Da hst du so gut wie keine Chance.
Ich würde gerne mal wieder durch DM oder Verlies und Burg Schattenfang mit ner Gruppe aber nach 3 Std. suchen gebe ich dann halt auf.


----------



## super toast mann (15. Juni 2009)

das mit dem reiten ab 20 find ich ne super sache  einerseits beim twinken ganz praktisch und als einsteiger hängt man nicht mehr allzu lange in den toten gebieten fest und kriegt dennoch genung von den alten gebieten mit

 was mich stört sind die viel zu kurzen und vor all dem viel zu lieichten hero innis ...die sind so einfach normal wären die es garnicht wert das dropt epics droppen


----------



## Thewizard76 (15. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja und? Wer einen Berg hochkraxelt und nicht den Hubschrauber nimmt ist selber schuld. Der kann ja vor sich selber sagen er wär ein toller Hecht - aber alle anderen werden insgeheim mitleidig lächeln. Und wenn er sagt: ja aber als ich auf den Berg ging gabs noch keine Hubschrauber verdient er die Antwort: "Geduld ist eine Tugend und jetzt weißt Du warum.".
> 
> Trotz 4,5 Jahren Spielzeit habe ich noch keinen epischen Flieger. Mir ist der Berg dafür zu hoch. Wenn er mal flacher gemacht wird oder es Hubschrauber dahin gibt schlage ich auch zu - vorher nicht.


Dabei ist es doch echt leicht an das Gold dafür zu kommen.
Was machst du mit deiner ganzen Kohle den so?
Ich sehe episches Fliegen als den Hubschrauber an.
Man kommt danach noch schneller zu Gold.


----------



## martog (15. Juni 2009)

Zu dem Zeppelin : Ist es nicht eigentlich der Hauptsinn auf Wanderung von TB nach OG die Quests mit zu nehmen ?
Wenn man da gleich mit kleinem Level rüber fliegt weil es einem da nicht gefällt warum man nicht gleich einen Orc anfängt.
Ist wie bei den Nachtelfen die verlassen plötzlich die schöne Questgegend da oben und wandern mit kleinem lvl durch Wald von Elwynn. Aja da haben ja mit Menschen Chars schon die Qs gemacht und das ist echt zu herausfordernd in Dunkelküste die Qgeber zu suchen und die Qs zu machen.
Und von wegen gold ist schwer zu verdienen, meine Nichte hatte mit lvl5 ihr erstes selbstverdientes Stück Gold.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

martog schrieb:


> meine Nichte hatte mit lvl5 ihr erstes selbstverdientes Stück Gold.



Das ist ganz schön Realm/Fraktionsabhängig

Selbst auf einem Realm kann zwischen den Fraktionen ein erheblicher Preisunterschied liegen. 

Beispiel Frostlotus:

Allianz: um die 30 Gold

Horde: mit Glück 10!

Und wenn du dann noch auf dem falschen Realm bist, wirst du bis 80 (und vielleicht sogar dort anfangs) erstmal kein Land sehen. 

Manchmal sind es bestimmte "kniffe" mit denen man viel Gold machen kann. Aber nur wenn man sich zuerst hat oder es noch nicht jeder weiß.


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal probiert in alten Gebieten in Inzen zu kommen?
> Da hst du so gut wie keine Chance.
> Ich würde gerne mal wieder durch DM oder Verlies und Burg Schattenfang mit ner Gruppe aber nach 3 Std. suchen gebe ich dann halt auf.



Das ist glaube ich sehr Serverabhängig. Ist der Server voll genug, gibt es auch viele Spieler im Low-Level-Bereich. seien es Twinks oder Neueinsteiger, die auf dem Server anfangen wo ihre Freunde sie hingelotst haben. Und wenn man glück hat, ist man in einer Twinkfreudigen Gilde wo dann der ein oder andere mit seinen unterschiedlich leveligen Twinks mitgeht und man dann nur noch ein-zwei Randoms braucht.


----------



## durri (15. Juni 2009)

Also an alle die hier mit "Die Welt ändert sich und WoW auch" kommen, so ein Schwachsinn!!
Ich will net wissen, wieviel sich hier über andere Leute ärgern, die z.B. ne fette Karre fahren und das schon mit 18, aber ältere Menschen damals dafür 15 Jahre gearbeitet haben.
(Das Beispiel kann ich nennen, wenn ihr das auf die wahre Welt beziehen wollt) Da denkt sich der Ältere auch, scheiss Gesellschaft.
Also haltet bitte Spiel und Realität getrennt....

@TE: Akzeptieren, weil es sowieso von keinem gehört wird.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2009)

martog schrieb:


> Ist wie bei den Nachtelfen die verlassen plötzlich die schöne Questgegend da oben und wandern mit kleinem lvl durch Wald von Elwynn.



DAS hinwiederum kann ich verstehen. Pink-giftgrün-lila schmerzt dann doch viel zu sehr in den Augen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> , wenn man eigentlich gar keine Lust zu leveln hat und lieber seinen Twink direkt als fertiger 80er da stehen haben möchte. Wer vorgefertigte Charaktere haben will, sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Rollenspiel a la WoW zocken.
> 
> [....]
> 
> Das Leveln ist der Grundbaustein eines jeden mir bekannten Fantasy-Rollenspiels. Wenn ich ein Rollenspiel kaufe, ERWARTE ich, das ich leveln muss. Wenn ich aber grundsätzlich keine Lust aufs Leveln habe, kaufe ich mir doch kein Rollenspiel geschweige denn fang ich einen ZWEITEN Charakter in einem Rollenspiel an, wenn ich schon einen im Endlevel-Bereich habe.



Als ich deinen Satz gelesen habe, dachte ich zuerst auch, vorgefertigte 80er wären doch ein wenig übertrieben.
Aber jetzt mal ins Extrem gedacht. WARUM eigentlich??

Die Gründe sind folgende: 

- weil man es selber blöd findet
- weil es in alle anderen Rollsenspieln auch so ist, dass mal Leveln muss.

und mal ehrlich, das sind beide Scheissgründe!!
Nur weil ich persönlich nie einen vorgefertigen 80er nutzen würde, nehme ich mir das Recht raus zu sagen, das darf auch kein andere?? 
Das kanns doch nicht sein! 
Wenn jeman z.B. gerne PvP machen möchte und kein Bock auf PvE Leveln hat, muss er zurzeit trotzem noch twinken/leveln um auf 80 zu kommen (was deine Frage beantwortet wieso manche Leute das tun ohne es zu mögen)
Das ist aber doch Unsinn jemand zu nötigen etwas zu tun was er gar nicht mag, nur um später dann seinen persönlichen Spielspaß (z.B: PvP ) zu finden.

Diese Argument, das ist aber in allen andern RPGs auch so ist genauso behämmert wie dein Opa / Chef / Lehere der sagt: das ist so weil wir das schon immer so gemacht haben. Bullshit.


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)...


Ich seh das Problem nicht. Nun reist der Level 20 Char 60% schneller durch die Gegend. Die Wege bleiben die selben. "Früher-war-alles-besser-Neider" laufen einfach mit dem x-ten Twink bis Level 40 und holen sich dann den Reitskill. Alles möglich - erfüll dir deine Wünsche nach eigenem Belieben -.-



> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


Obs nötig ist ... ich weiß nicht. Aber wenn du laufen willst, lauf. Wenn du fliegen willst, flieg!



> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.


Die alteingesessenen haben ihre Chars ja nun längst auf 80. Was interessieren da die Vereinfachungen im Lowbereich? Es sei denn, man ist wieder mit dem x-ten Twink beschäftigt - und spätestens dann wird man die Änderungen dankbar annehmen. Wers nicht möchte, der lasse es.
Diejenigen, die mit der Begründung "alles zu einfach" WoW kündigen, sind meines Erachtens einfach WoW-müde. Daran ändern Schwierigkeitsgrade, Instanzen, die nur 3% aller Zocker je sehen werden oder sonstwelche epischen Endlos-Farm-Quests nichts!



> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!
> Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!


Schaltet mal eure Addons aus, löscht die Macros und vermeidet buffed. Dann wird das ganze gleich viel anspruchsvoller.
Ich versteh das zu-leicht-Geheule ohnehin nicht. Guckt man in die Klassenforen "Mein Pala wurde generft!" "ey mein schurke macht kein dmg mehr!" "fck was soll das?? wer will bei dem nerf noch als dk tanken??!!111"
OOOhh, zu schwach für den Content? Öhm, aber war der nicht gerade noch zu leicht? Ach egal - hauptsache alles Mist!

Im Übrigen ein Zitat von dir aus einem anderen Beitrag:


> 2. Wenn es dich so sehr stört, warum schliesst du dann nicht einfach deinen Account? Keine Kosten und auch kein Ärger mehr. Ist ja nicht so das uns jemand zwingt zu spielen.


----------



## Karrramba (15. Juni 2009)

> Diese Argument, das ist aber in allen andern RPGs auch so ist genauso behämmert wie dein Opa / Chef / Lehere der sagt: das ist so weil wir das schon immer so gemacht haben. Bullshit.



...aber sowas von /sign    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass da massig kindischer Neid eine Rolle spielt.

Was kümmert es mich, dass Nachzügler, Neulinge oder Twinks jetzt anstatt mit 40 schon mit 30 bzw. bald mit 20 reiten können?

Soll ich mich darüber aufregen, dass ich vor gut vier Jahren erst mit 40 (bzw. mit 46, da nicht ausreichend Gold vorhanden) reiten konnte und meine Twinks nun schon schneller unterwegs sind? Ich kanns doch mittlerweile, und jeder 80er sollte das auch können (zumindest auf Reittieren reiten!). Also, was solls.

ICH hätte mich sicherlich damals auch gefreut wie ein Schneekönig, wenn ich eher schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre. Und jeder andere hat sich zu bc-Zeiten gefreut, endlich fliegen zu dürfen und nicht immer um Berge oder Seen herumlaufen zumüssen. Und einige Eifrige haben sich sogar das Flugtier leisten können, das schneller war als der Linienflieger der Scherbenwelt. Das müssen alles böse Menschen sein, die sowas konnten. Cheater??!!!

Zum Thema Zeppelin: meiner Meinung nach längst überfällig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt es nicht auch eine Verbindung von Stumwind nach Eisenschmiede (für ewig Gestrige oder pseudocoole Anglistik-Anhänger oder Retro-Freunde: Stormwind and Ironforge)? Auch wenn der Weg kürzer und auch ungefählicher aufgrund der Mob-Größe ist, der Weg dauert schon gute 10 Minuten (gefühlt aber deutlich länger).

Der Pipifax mit "ich musste damals so viel bezahlen...also sollen die Leute heute auch..., sonst ist das doof" ist doch nicht mehr als Rumgeflenne von einigen geistig Dreizehnjährigen, die ihre eigene Sichtweise von "Gerechtigkeit" haben (wer hatte die in dem Alter nicht?). Und auch im SPiel gibt es sowas wie Inflation - in diesem Fall halt auch bei einigen Produkten eine Deflation (= Abwertung).

Schlimmer finde ich, dass wirklich schöne Questreihen nicht mehr machbar sind (Onyxia-Reihe auf Horden, aber vor allem auf Alli-Seite). DAS gehört zu einem Rollenspiel. Und da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht, weshalb diese Reihe weggepatcht wurde. Vermutlich war das wieder der vielen Belästigten geschuldet, die von wildgewordenen Twinks und Neulingen angequatscht wurden, denen doch unbedingt auf Level 58 bei der Quest zu helfen, weil man ja so viel schneller auf level 59 kommen kann... Und es war wohl lebensbedrohend wichtig, genau mit DIESER Questreihe das nächste Level zu machen anstatt viel schneller und angenehmer in der Scherbenwelt Erfahrung zu sammeln (und seinen Charakter spielen zu lernen!) und die Reihe dann später zu machen - alleine schon der Geschichte wegen. Dafür levelt man doch auch...

Ich bin ein glühender Anhänger der Levelunterstützung für kleine Chars. Mit schnellem Reiten, der 10%-Bonus-Account-Schulter und der erhöhten Erfehrungspunkte für Quests dauert es beim normalen Leveln von Twinks noch immer durchaus Monate, auf 80 zu sein. Gesehen hat man dann trotzdem meist nur einen Teil oder z.B. auf Hordenseite nur Kalimdor (von den Classic-Kontinenten).

P.S. Besonders nervig sind die 80er, die heutzutage rumschreien, sie möchten doch den ganzen Content sehen und deshalb sollten Raids schon abgeschwächt werden, sich die alten Raids aber nicht oder nur der Erfolgspunkte wegen (welch ein Dummfug, um die Gemeinde noch länger im Spiel zu halten) anschauen. Dabei waren einige durchaus mit einer Geschichte unterlegt, die wirklich interessant war (teilweise auch langwierig, aber man kann nicht alles haben).


----------



## Annovella (15. Juni 2009)

Wird WoW ein "Kinderspiel"?
- Nein.

Und jetzt erstell bitte nicht noch mehr sinnlose (Heul/Mecker)Threads, danke.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (15. Juni 2009)

The Live is a Patch!


----------



## -Enkì- (15. Juni 2009)

Ich will mal einen Tag erleben wo es hier keinen dieser Wein Threads gibt!!!

Zum Thema schneller Leveln. Du musst wenn Du neu anfängst sowieso einen Charakter auf lvl 80 bringen HC inis farmen um Schultern zu erlangen die Dir 10% mehr EP geben...
Und was spricht dagegen das mann früher Reiten bzw. Fliegen können wird!
NICHTS...

Denn jeder von uns der einen Twink hochspielt freut sich auch darüber!

Und die ganzen engstirnigen Kandidaten die glauben immer alles Schlecht machen zu müssen können ja Ihr Abo kündigen anstatt rumzuweinen... 
Wir sind ja so arm und es ist alles so schlecht, früher war ja alles besser....


----------



## mmm79 (15. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> ..., schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!



und was is daran nun so schlimm?
das game geht nicht mehr bis lvl60, sondern inzwischen sogar bis 80ig
man versucht halt die zeit im low lvl gebiet zu verkürzen, das macht mit der steigerung des max lvls ja auch sinn
außerdem isses toll für meine low twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigentlich beginnt das spiel doch erst richtig, wenn du lvl 80ig erreicht hast


----------



## hermann4752 (15. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...


Wenn alles ein Kinderspiel ist dann haste Ulduar warscheinlich schon alles durch?


----------



## Maerad (15. Juni 2009)

Mhhh...

Vielleicht solltet ihr einige Sachen bedenken - damals waren Mount und Epic Mount was besonderes - mit LVL 60 gabs nix besseres. Nun mit Level 80 ist ein Flugmount muss, ein Epic sollte es am besten sein. Es haben sich also die "Wichtigen/Coolen" Sachen in Richtung lvl 80 verschoben. Auch fängt die wirkliche WOW Erfahrung erst mit 80 an.

Ich mein - levelt euch mal einen Char von Anfang an hoch ohne Hilfen etc. wie damals und stellt euch vor, die Inis wäre immer noch so hart wie vorher, kein Mount usw. usf. und ihr braucht alleine bis Lvl 60 eine kleine Ewigkeit. Sowas schreckt gerade neue Spieler ab. IMHO ist die aktuelle LEvelzeit auf 80 recht gut balanciert. Aber würdet ihr wirklich wieder Tiefenseeini gehen wollen (im alten Modus), wenn es kaum/wenig neue Spieler gibt bzw. die Klassenauswahl sehr beschränkt ist? In Scherbenwelt sind aktuell vor allem DK - da sind die meisten Inis DK + Heal und ev. noch ein Fernkämpfer. Nicht viel Auswahl - hier fehlt einfach das Lvlcap von 70, damit da weiterhin was los wäre.

Und zum "Nordend Inis sind zu leicht" - das sind sie definitiv nicht! Auf neuem Server spielen bzw. mal mit einer entsprechenden lvlgruppe OHNE Legendary ITems reingehen - da kommste ohne Vorsicht und CC nicht sehr weit.

Wenn da die Heros aktuell durchmaschiert werden, weil der Tank mal wieder Naxx10/25 EQ hat und der HEal auch, dann wunderts mich nicht.

Wir waren letztens VioFestung - ich als DK Tank (Grad Critimmun, grün/blaues EQ), Healdudu mit blau/grün items und 3 schlecht ausgerüstete DDs - wir sind 3x gewiped und haben (Jäger + Mage) viel mit CC arbeiten müssen - war zwar anstrengend, hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht. Tags drauf auch als Tank rein aber mit nem Hexer + Heal, welche beide Fullepic waren - der Hexer hat die anderen DD um weiten überflogen (knapp 3.5k DPS) und der Heal war eh IMBA - war eigentlich mehr ein Spaziergang als eine wirkliche HC.

Genauso wie Turm - IMBA Priest + Tank dabei der auch mal Uldar tankt ... nun ja ... wir haben gefühlte 10 Minuten gebraucht :3


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Juni 2009)

Tja solche Leute sehen nicht das ganze 

Ich habe 3 Chars auf 80 und genügend Twinks u ehrlich es suckt nur noch das Leveln in den Gebieten bis 70 warum ohne Gildenhilfe brauchst du keine Gruppe für ne Ini zu suchen und nur questen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Das nächste ist die Zeit nicht jeder hat 24 / 7 Zeit zur Verfügung um zu Zocken 

Ich finde diese Änderungen gut weil a) Zeitersparniss ( ich wahr schon über reiten ab 30 erfreut weil Schlingdorntal durchlatschen ist ne Qual)
b) keine Levellöcher mehr die Düstermarschenänderung wahr top und die Quests sind schnell gemacht und man muß sich mehr nicht durch Uldamar quälen


ach ja die Classicinis wurden nicht geändert man braucht immernoch 3-5 Stunden um die Schwarzfelstiefen zu clearen und auch Düsterbruch ist sehr knifflig 


Also denken nochmal denken dann posten

Obwohl ich finde das ein Char pro Account keine Vergünstigungen erhalten sollte damit man weiß wie es früher Wahr


----------



## PTY (16. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Als ich deinen Satz gelesen habe, dachte ich zuerst auch, vorgefertigte 80er wären doch ein wenig übertrieben.
> Aber jetzt mal ins Extrem gedacht. WARUM eigentlich??


Weil WoW nicht CounterStrike oder Battlefield ist. Es ist ein Rollenspiel, so schade das für dich auch sein mag. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn jeman z.B. gerne PvP machen möchte und kein Bock auf PvE Leveln hat, muss er zurzeit trotzem noch twinken/leveln um auf 80 zu kommen (was deine Frage beantwortet wieso manche Leute das tun ohne es zu mögen)


Das beantwortet immer noch nicht meine Frage, warum jemand einen >TWINK< erstellt, obwohl er das Leveln nicht mag. PvP z.B. kann man doch auch mit seinem 80er machen, den man schon hat! Wenn jemand gerne PvP macht, >MUSS< er überhaupt nicht leveln. Er >KANN< sich auch einfach ein Spiel kaufen, welches sich nur mit PvP befasst. Du verlangst also im Grunde, das man für dich den Rollenspiel-Teil aus WoW komplett entfernt, somit sollen dann alle PvE-Spieler, die das Spiel genau aus diesem Grund gekauft haben, da es so beworben wurde, das Nachsehen haben. Und das nur, weil >DU< zu faul bist, dir ein Spiel zu suchen, was deinem Geschmack entspricht? Manche Leute haben schon komische Vorstellungen. Umgekehrt könnte ich dann aber auch verlangen, das alle PvP-Elemente entfernt werden. Schließlich habe ich ja ein Rollenspiel erworben und zahle dafür monatliche Gebühren. Aber das mache ich ja gar nicht. Ich akzeptiere die Spieler, die Spaß am PvP haben. Sogar ich habe Spaß am PvP. Aber ich möchte nicht auf den Rollenspiel-Teil verzichten. Das wiederum sollten auch die PvP-Spieler akzeptieren, die sich ja genau dieses Rollenspiel ausgesucht haben.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch Unsinn jemand zu nötigen etwas zu tun was er gar nicht mag, nur um später dann seinen persönlichen Spielspaß (z.B: PvP ) zu finden.


Und genau hier liegt der Hase begraben: es nötigt dich niemand, etwas zu tun, was du nicht magst. Du kannst es doch auch einfach sein lassen oder ein anderes Spiel spielen, was genau diese Hürden dir nicht bietet. Du nötigst dich hier allerhöchstens selbst. Niemand zwingt dich, WoW zu spielen, zu leveln und monatliche Gebühren zu zahlen. Du gehst ja auch nicht zu Ferrari und sagst, ich zahl nur 15.000 EUR für einen Ferrari, weil ich mich sonst genötigt sehe, mehr zu arbeiten um mehr Geld auszugeben. Nein, du gehst einfach woanders hin, wo es für deine Vorstellungen eine angemessene Lösung gibt. 

BTT:
Irgendwie rede ich hier scheinbar in einer anderen Sprache, weil ich jetzt schon das zweite mal schreibe, daß ich die geplanten Änderungen GUT FINDE und das ich die Levelerleichterung angemessen finde! Trotzdem denken hier irgendwie einige, ich wäre dagegen und wollte ihnen das PvP wegnehmen. Dem ist nicht so. Ich finde es nur übertrieben, wenn jemand z.B. die alte Welt komplett rauspatchen möchte und direkt mit einem 80er in Dalaran stehen möchte, weil ihm das Leveln nicht passt. Mehr als Dalaran brauchts dann auch nicht, weil man sich dort ja für Schlachtfelder und Arenen anmelden kann. Das dies aber auch vielen PvE-Spielern das Spiel kaputt machen könnte, ist hierbei egal. Egotrip halt. Blizzard kommt beiden Seiten entgegen, indem sie das Leveln vereinfachen und früher schnellere Transportmittel bieten. Also ein guter Kompromiss, wie ich finde. Nur verlangt nicht ein vollständig anderes Spiel. Es gibt doch mittlerweile genügend Alternativen, die sich weniger mit Rollenspiel und mehr mit PvP befassen.


----------



## nascalos (16. Juni 2009)

Also gleich vorweg ich bin nicht arbeitslos im winter geh ich stempeln das wars.

Anfangs mal Raids und Innis:
An sich stört mich nur die leichtigkeit an Naxx.  das hat aber nichts damit zu tun dass jeder depp da rein kann usw. Nein.
Also erst mal sollte es entweder erschwert werden oder eine zugangsquest gemacht werden damit mann rein kommen kann. 
In der mann einmal jede inni einmal gemacht haben muss.  Denn wie oft hab ich leute in 7,5er gesehn die nicht mal die hälfte der heros gesehn haben!
Aber dann hier die leute flamen: Wir wollen auch den ganzen content sehn.  Es würde so ausserdem die nordend innis wieder ankurbeln. 
denn selbst auf aegwynn der server der recht voll ist geht nur immer die inni mit der daylie. 
Wie oft hab ich schon Twinks gesehn die nicht mal eine inni machen sondern sich sofort einer naxx random gruppe suchen und reingehn und es schaffen. ehm und das mit teilweiße noch itemlvl 100equip ehm hallo?
Teilweiße seh ich jetzt noch leute die ulduar dick raiden aber noch nie oculus gecleart haben... soviel zu content sehn naja....
das erschweren würde außerdem die berufsfähigkeiten der schmiede, schneider und co wieder ankurbeln. 
denn dass einzigste was einer heut zu tage noch herstellt ist gürtel oder schuhe aus ulduar.


Reiten ab 20 und faster leveln: 
Wo liegt das Problem mann muss dafür nicht mehr auf 60 auch nicht auf 70 sondern auf 80 leveln. und nur weil einer früher reiten kann hat das kaum eine auswirkung darauf wie er später spielt. 
Weiß ja noch damals ^^ hab ja erst angefangen ende 60er content... wusste auf 70 noch nicht was Heilungs und schadensbonus bezwecken also das schon aber das es wichtig sei ^^. Aber wollte dick bc heros gehn  ( die ja nicht ganz so leicht waren) und heut spiel ich in ner top gilde.  Das einzigste was sich die lowies sparen ist das ewige goldfarmen fürs mount... konnte langsames reiten mit main erst mit 55 und schnelles mit öhm 63 oder so.

Flugzeiten/routen sind nach wie vor fürn arsch. was bitte bringts wenn ich 20 min warten muss um vom shola in die heulende komm. Zwangspause? 


Account gebundene sachen ja was soll ich sagen beste lösung. den die alten innis wirste nimma ankurbeln können denn jeder lässt sich ziehen und nimmt dabei ungern fremde leute mit die auf alles need haben oder afk usw müssen. und von daher finden sich kaum gruppen...



was am alten halt wirklich cooler war sind sachen an denen mann im endcontent als jetzt wäre das 80 ^^ ewig auch alleine dranhängen kann. um auch denen die mehr zeit haben eine beschäftigung zu bieten :> 


Aber so ansich find ich alles top... Ulduar ist gut gelöst mit den hardmodes.... ( hoffe aber hier selber dass sie diese nicht noch weiter erleichtern) einzig was mal cool wäre ist wenn equip aus 10er nen komplett anderen style als das 25er hätte.. ^^ aber nu egal koin bock mehr zu schreiben haut nei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> ...



Was für ein Post! Meinst du das ernst oder musstest du dir nur den Frust über eine verpatzte Ini von der Seele schreiben?


----------



## Dabow (16. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



WoW ist ein Kinderspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 80% der Community ist nunmal unter 18 und somit Kind !


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der absolut unmöglichen Rechtschreibung, bist du mal auf die Idee gekommen, einen Einsteigerkurs in sozialem Miteinander zu besuchen? Glaubst du wirklich irgend jemand nimmt das Geschreibsel ernst?
> 
> 
> Ich denke du solltest mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.



Mit diesem Vorschlag würde ich dann auch die Bitte verbinden, ein anderes Forum aufzusuchen.


----------



## Kadavaa (16. Juni 2009)

Das Game ist seid dem neuen Addon defentiv nichts mehr für anspruchsvolle Spieler....ich weiss jetzt kommt der Spruch Hardmodes Blablabla.....ganz toll...!!! Anstatt hier alle rumflamen kündigt euren Account wem es nicht passt und ende! Die Anzahl der aktiven Accounts ist im letzten Quartal eh stagniert und WoW ist altbacken, es gibt genug andere MMos die mehr Spielspass fürs Geld bieten....als wie ein dauernd aufgewärmtes WoW!!! ....und ja ich habe selbst WOW gespielt 3 Jahre und seid nem Monat ist das Spiel vonne Festplatte....

SO far ...flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C-A-Chef (16. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



hi

Eines stimmt die Instanzen sind leichter geworden jeder Charakter kann sogut wie alles. Negativ

Vorteil:
Mounts ab 20 +  Twinkpower^^
Schnelleres Leveln +
TB Zeppelin +  Wir Kühe haben uns das schon lange verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind Pkt die schon oke sind es gibt viele Leute die erst anfangen mit dem Spiel, und ich persönlich 
finde für die Anfänger sehr gut schneller rauf zu Leveln.
Ab 70 Gehts sowieso langsamer wieder, nur die Spieler müssen es mal aufholen was andere schon lange erreicht haben.
Und das nicht in 2Monaten. Sie wollen ja mit ihren Freunden gemeinsam Spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

Ab welchem Level man sich auf eigenem Mount fortbewegen kann, hat imho mit "anspruchsvoll" weniger zu tun. Das läuft für mich auf eine pure Neid-Debatte hinaus.

In Anbetracht der Abonnementenzahlen muss das Spiel nun mal auf einen Massenmarkt orientiert werden. Dass darunter der Schwierigkeitsgrad leidet, ist zwangsläufig. Ich denke aber, keiner würde für ein komplexeres Spiel, das nur ein Zehntel der Spieler anspricht, auch den zehnfachen Monatsbeitrag abdrücken wollen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> [...] armen scheiss Kinder mal whipen musstet [...] das ihr Kinder keine Epics bekommen habt.[...]Lieber Kiddie



Woher willst du denn eigentlich wissen, ob das die Kinder sind? Bei mir in der Gilde/Raid sind es eigentlich gerade die jüngeren die die Zeit haben um sich mit einem Char auseinander zu setzen. Der beste Jäger im Raid ist ganze 16 Jahre alt. 
Ich habe mal mit einem 10 Jährigen gespielt, der seinen DK auf lvl 63 besser beherrscht hat als so mancher der den auf 80 gebracht hat. 




> Ihr scheiss Causals könnt gerne mit euren Epics vor gleichgesinnten Spielern posen weil es Spieler wie uns , die Oldschool Spieler, die die WoW von Anfang an begleitet haben, mit all seinen Bugs in der Beta , all seinen Fehlern in Classic, Imbalanced usw usw .... groß gemacht haben. Das sind Dinge die wir geliebt haben.



Die Leute, die nach einfacheren Content schreien sind mMn nicht die Kinder, sondern die, die zufällig so etwas wie ein Reallife haben, die den ganzen Tag schuften müssen, sich abends um Frau/Mann und Kinder kümmern müssen, eventuell noch andere Hobbies haben. (und ja da zähle ich mich auch dazu - abgesehen von den Kindern) 
Aber haben solche Leute kein Recht darauf auch mal nen Raid von innen zu sehen, nur weil sie einfach nicht die Möglichkeit besitzen soviel Zeit zu investieren wie du es vielleicht schon kannst?  

Und (nochmal) du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du es geliebt hast, ewig Gold zu farmen, um überhaupt raidfähig zu sein. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du es toll fandest von einem Flugpunkt zum nächsten zu klicken. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du es toll fandest 5 Stunden lang eine einzige Taste zu hämmern, bis der Boss down war. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du gerne quer um die Welt gereist bist um zum einzigen Ort zu gelangen wo du Fläschen herstellen konntest. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du imbalance, bugs und fehler geliebt hast, das glaube ich einfach nicht. 

Gönn doch den "scheiß Casuals" auch mal was. WoW ist ein Spiel, und man sollte es auch als solches betreiben können, inclusive des Endcontents. 
(wobei ich selbst auch Voraussetzungen, wie erstmal alle Heros oder Questreihen, für Raids toll fände - aber mit zwei 80ern bin ich wohl doch kein Casual mehr)


----------



## AverageGuy (16. Juni 2009)

Die Gründe für die Vereinfachung werden ganz einfach sein: Die Analyse der Abo-Daten bei Blizz hat wahrscheinlich ergeben, dass viele Casual Player abspringen, bevor die Sucht einsetzt, weil ihnen das Herumgelaufe zu mühsam ist. Also wird die "Mount"-Belohnung heruntergesetzt, damit diese Leute länger dabei bleiben.

Man nennt das Zielgruppenanalyse, und es gehört zu den Grundfähigkeiten jeder Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Kajito (16. Juni 2009)

kleiner tip.... hört einfach auf zu spielen wenn euch das sch*** game nervt. habs ned anders gemacht. Spiele seit release und mir ist es auch nicht schwer gefallen....


----------



## Finsterniss (16. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich eher, was kümmert uns lvl 80 Spieler, welche "verbesserungen" die neuen Spieler/Twinker bekommen? Du redest von Classic Spielern und lvl 60 Epic Quest. Profitirst aber selber von Blizzards Geschäftstätigkeit. Ich sage nur Naxxramas  10/25. 

Ich twinke auch ab und an gerne, die alten Welten sind bei uns auf dem Server reine Geisterlande, in einer Stunde triffste mit Glück 4 Spieler an. Hui macht da das spielen Spaß, fast wie Mensch ärger dich nicht, alleine zu spielen.

Von mir aus sollen sie den neuen noch nen ordentlichen EP Schub verpassen und das Mount mit lvl 1 in den Rucksack kloppen.


----------



## hardrain86 (16. Juni 2009)

ganz ehrlich das thema wird echt langweilig mittlerweile....
ich weiß nicht ganz genau wie andere das sehen aber naja.
wenn man ein thema udn wenns zum x-tenmal ist eröffnen sollte
dann wie man gruppen für low ini´s findet^^.wie schon einer schrieb
man braucht gilden hilfe oder leute aus der gilde die mit einem ne gruppe machen
obwohl man sich heute nur noch durchziehen läßt,was ja klar ist wenn man keine gruippe findet...




mfg Lyss


----------



## Finsterniss (16. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr auf euer Scheiss Gelaber ich stimme dem Threadsteller 100% zu werde das hier auch nur mit einem Argument begründen weil das reicht vollkommen.... Ihr die immer daher labern, man sei nur neidisch weil jetzt jeder alles erreichen kann, ihr seit die die erst seit Ende BC spielen die keine Ahnung haben wie schön WoW mal war. Das Feeling von damals ist komplett weggenerft und todgepatcht worden.
> 
> Hier mein Argument:
> 
> ...



Sorry das habe ich zu spät gesehn, sag mal hast du zu heiss gebadet? Wie WoW-süchtig muss man sein um so einen Mist zu schreiben? Du nutzt das Wort Kiddie und schreibst in einem Wortlaut den ganz sicher kein Erwachsener ohne Realitätsverlust nutzen würde. Du bist doch gewiss so einer zu Classic Zeiten gewesen der in IF oder OG stand und einen Freudentropfen in der Hose hatte als die kleinen den Char bewunderten.

Solche vollkasper wie du, machen das Spielgefühl kaputt, nicht irgendwelche patches.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Du bist doch gewiss so einer zu Classic Zeiten gewesen der in IF oder OG stand und einen ..... als die kleinen den Char bewunderten.




nicht nur die leute hatten früher freude dran sehr gutes equip zu haben sondern auch die leute die schlechtes hatten, als ich zu classic zum ersten mal den thunderfury gesehen hab bin ich fast nicht mehr vom staunen runtergekommen, oder als die Grossmarshäle rumgelaufen sind einfach episch.


wie sieht es den heute aus? jeder hat alles echt langweilig


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

AverageGuy schrieb:


> Die Gründe für die Vereinfachung werden ganz einfach sein: Die Analyse der Abo-Daten bei Blizz hat wahrscheinlich ergeben, dass viele Casual Player abspringen, bevor die Sucht einsetzt, weil ihnen das Herumgelaufe zu mühsam ist. Also wird die "Mount"-Belohnung heruntergesetzt, damit diese Leute länger dabei bleiben.
> 
> Man nennt das Zielgruppenanalyse, und es gehört zu den Grundfähigkeiten jeder Marketingabteilung.



Dazu kommt noch, dass das Spiel keineswegs von denen finanziert wird, die 7 Abende pro Woche von abends um 7 bis weit nach Mitternacht woauchimmer raiden, sondern im Gegenteil von denen, die nur hier und da mal zwei, drei Stunden on sind. Wenn denen das Spiel zu kompliziert wird und die abspringen, wird es knapp mit dem Geld.

Ich halte es auch für befremdlich, dass die Vielraider denen, die diese Freizeitbeschäftigung im Endeffekt finanzieren, verbal gegen das Schienenbein treten. Sinnlos ist die Diskussion allemal: Was betrifft es einen 80er, der tagein, tagaus in Ulduar zugange ist, ob die 25er durchs Brachland oder durchs Eschental joggen oder reiten?


----------



## _Marv_ (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Änderungen mit den Mounts und dem Zeppelin finde ich schade! Früher freute man sich lvl 40 zu erreichen und endlich ein Mount haben zu können! Heute bekommt man es dann für 5 Gold hinterhergeschmissen! Finde ich echt schade....


----------



## Finsterniss (16. Juni 2009)

Ja sicher versteh ich was du meinst Natsu, ich meinte es auch etwas anderst. Denk einfach um ne Ecke dann weisste es, wollte es aber nicht zu sehr verdeutlichen.

Klar heute hat jeder alles, das finde ich auch nicht schön. Raiden macht mir auch keinen Spaß mehr, zumindest nicht den den man in Classic oder teilwese BC hatte. Das ändert sich wieder, hoffe ich. Aber da können andere Spieler nichts für.


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Die Änderungen mit den Mounts und dem Zeppelin finde ich schade! Früher freute man sich lvl 40 zu erreichen und endlich ein Mount haben zu können! Heute bekommt man es dann für 5 Gold hinterhergeschmissen! Finde ich echt schade....



Warum soll man sich heute mit 20 über das mount nicht genau so freuen wie früher mit 40? Gold spielt für die meisten sowieso keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## DjunGen (16. Juni 2009)

Blizz hat mit dem Itemwipe den größten fehler ever gemacht. Was WoW zu classic ausgemacht hat, war die für damalige Zeit gigantische lebendige Welt. Wieso zur Hölle gabs 10 lvl dazu mit Itemwipe? Hätten Sie die Scherbenwelt nicht auch auf lvl 60 anpassen können? die Welt wäre noch größer, riesiger und lebendiger geworden. Oldschoolspieler wären nicht angepißt, weil Ihr über 2 Jahre erfarmtes Equip fürn Arsch wäre. Man hätte einen gigantische Kontent. Man hätte anstatt T5 T6 T7 einzuführen einfach äquivalente Sets zu bereits vorhandenen einführen sollen. Wo läge das Problem eine Raidinstance zu erschaffen, wo ein Tset von gleicher quali dropt, was vieleicht primär eine andere Skillung unterstützt. Ein T Item hatte früher 8 Stärke und alle haben Woooohooo geschriehen. Jetzt haben T sets 120 Stäre, bei 20 lvln unterschied. Wo soll das hinführen? Und dann schimpfen alle über imbalance.
das ist total lächerlich.
Drecks Casuals! ich will 40iger Raids! Ich will das alte PvP system. Ich will wieder stolz auf eingebrachte Zeit sein!
Hoffnungen hatte ich in WotLK, aber dieses Addon ist der letzte schrott. Hoffen wir auf Aion. Selbst Ensidia sagte, dass WoW sie anödet und zu Aion wechseln werden.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juni 2009)

Warum schreibt ihr alle eure Antworten, wenn euch dieses Thema nervt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
èberseht solche Threads doch einfach... Sie liefern inzwischen ja auch keinen Gesprächsstoff, nur Beleidigungen und Wiederholtes.


Tschautschau PewPew


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> ...
> Drecks Casuals!
> ...



Wieviel Spieler würden wohl abspringen, wenn die wöchentliche Spielzeit auf z. B. 20 Stunden limitiert wäre?


----------



## -Enkì- (16. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass das Spiel keineswegs von denen finanziert wird, die 7 Abende pro Woche von abends um 7 bis weit nach Mitternacht woauchimmer raiden, sondern im Gegenteil von denen, die nur hier und da mal zwei, drei Stunden on sind. Wenn denen das Spiel zu kompliziert wird und die abspringen, wird es knapp mit dem Geld.
> 
> Ich halte es auch für befremdlich, dass die Vielraider denen, die diese Freizeitbeschäftigung im Endeffekt finanzieren, verbal gegen das Schienenbein treten. Sinnlos ist die Diskussion allemal: Was betrifft es einen 80er, der tagein, tagaus in Ulduar zugange ist, ob die 25er durchs Brachland oder durchs Eschental joggen oder reiten?




Gibt es da noch was zu sagen?
Nein der Pfeil trifft voll ins schwarze!!!

WoW ist ein Spiel und das wird es immer bleiben. Und es gibt weitaus wichtigere Dinge im Leben als eine virtuelle Figur!
Aber das bekommen einige nicht auf die Reihe weil Sie sich in den unendlichen Weiten von WoW verirrt haben und denken das sei das Mass aller Dinge...

Leute ehrlich es ist ein Game es soll Spass machen!!
Und JEDER hatt das Recht dazu sich an allen Inhalten eines Games zu erfreuen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Juni 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Drecks Casuals! ich will 40iger Raids! Ich will das alte PvP system. Ich will wieder stolz auf eingebrachte Zeit sein!



das alte pvp system war müll....um den höchsten rang zu erreichen war kein können erforderlich, du musstest einfach nur der grösste nerd aufm server sein....das war alles. 

bei den 40er raids stimme ich zu....zur aussage "drecks casuals" bekommst nur ein dickes buuuh von mir. 

in wow gibt es doch immer was zu tun (wenn man nicht gerade jeden tag 5h zockt)....ich bin gerade an "der wahnsinnige"....wird noch ne weile dauern bis ich die restlichen 840 schweren plunderkisten zusammen habe. auch fehlen mir noch um die 30 bücher sowie ein wenig ruf beim dunkelmond jahrmarkt........ich werde also noch ne weile beschäftigt sein.

wow = langweilig? nein!....würde ich mich langweilen oder den spass daran verlieren.....dann würde ich nicht spielen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juni 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Drecks Casuals!


Es gibt Leute die noch was anderes zu tun haben als jeden Tag stundenlang vor dem PC zu sitzen. Ist das schlimm das die auch was erreichen können?
btw sind diese casual-flamer-suchtis viel schlimmer als die casuals.
Es ist nur ein Spiel!!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Das Feeling von damals...
> .....
> mit all seinen *Bugs* in der Beta , all seinen *Fehlern* in Classic, *Imbalanced* usw usw .... groß gemacht haben. *Das sind Dinge die wir geliebt haben*.


So schön, schön war die Zeit *sing*



> ihr solltet euch uns anpassen nicht umgekehrt


Lächerlich, es ist Blizz`Spiel, es sind Blizz`Spielregeln - es ist ein SPIEL. Akzeptiere es oder kehre diesem Spiel den Rücken. In deinen Kopf scheint beim besten Willen nicht hinein zu wollen, dass WoW kein elitäres iMbA r0xx0r underground Game ist, sondern ein Spiel für breite Massen.



> Wir sollten uns zusammen tun und unsere Acc kündigen !


Ja bitte, mach das. Und deinen Account bei buffed auch gleich.

Sowas einen arroganten, verquirlten Mist habe ich selten gelesen. Du gehst sturr davon aus, das JEDER der nicht von der ALLERERSTEN MINUTE an WoW zockt, ohnehin nur ein Casual ist, das Spiel kaputt macht, bunte Epics für lau abstauben will und überhaupt daran Schuld ist, dass DIR WoW nicht mehr gefällt.
Und falls du ernsthaft versucht hattest, hier einen gescheiten Eindruck zu hinterlassen - Versuch gescheitert. "Scheiss Gelaber", "ihr armen scheiss Kinder", "ihr scheiss Kinder", "ihr scheiss Casuals" - kurzum: schei** Beitrag.


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Jetzt möchte ich als Gelegenheitsspielerl auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Die Casuals sagen, dass die Pro´s ja nur mit ihrem Equip rumposen wollen und arbeitslos sind und kein rl haben
Die Pro´s können dem entgegen halten, dass die Casuals nur neidisch auf ihr Equip sind, weil sie das nicht erreichen können.

Meine Frage ist einfach: Warum können nicht beide Seiten befriedigt werden???

Nehmen wir mal das in meinen Augen gut balancierte (PVE) BC. Es gab Kara, Gruul, Maggi, SSC, Auge, Hyial und BT. Lassen wir ZA und SWP mal weg, weil die erst recht spät kamen. Außerdem gab es noch teilweise recht knackige 5er Ini´s. Da war für jeden was dabei.
Doch hatten viele Casuals nichts besseres zu tun, als zu jammern, dass sie beispielsweise Hyial und BT nicht sehen werden, weil es ja zu schwer sei. 
Was hat dann Blizz getan?
In Wotlk kamen wirklich lächerliche 5er Ini´s, Bomb-Naxx, Malygos und Sarth. Ach ja, ich hab AK vergessen. Alles in allem viel zu einfach, selbst für viele Casauls (mal abgesehen von Sarth 3d vlt.). Vor 2 Monaten dann kam Ulduar, was durchaus anspruchsvoll ist. Das Problem ist nur, dass die meisten Spielern alles andere schon clear haben und jetzt alle Welt nach Ulduar geht. Doch das ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Da sind am Anfang viele schon am Trash gewiped, was Blizz dazu veranlasste, Ulduar recht schnell zu nerfen. Normalerweise würden viele noch in Naxx rumlaufen und nur die besseren Spieler in Ulduar. Somit kämen die Nerfs ebenfalls erst später, wenn die Pro´s schon recht weit vorangekommen sind

So hätten wir dann ein gesundes Verhältnis und jeder hätte seine Herausforderung.

Ich will damit sagen, dass Blizz Wotlk einfach viel zu leicht gemacht haben und jetzt aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus kommt. Ob sich diese Schiene langfristig auszahlt, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich denke, 11 Millionen Spieler waren doch trotz des Schwierigkeitsgrades von BC dabei. Das bedeutet doch für mich, dass es angenommen wurde.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



Hört sich ein bissl wie mein Opa an....

_"Bei uns hats das nicht gegeben. Früher mussten wir 15 KM zur Schule laufen, im Winter bei 10 Grad Minus in kurzer Hose raus, bla bla bla"_

Alles verändert sich. Das "echte" Leben wird auch leichter. 

Ich bin auch nicht SO zufrieden das alles verändert wird, aber das Spiel verliert mit der Zeit die Spieler die seit Anfang spielen. 
Nicht weil es leichter wird, diese Leute haben einfach keine Lust mehr.

Neueinsteiger sollen halt leichter und schneller an die neue Materie herangeführt werden. Vor allem sollen sie schneller 80 werden
damit man sie auch in den Instanzen findet, in denen sie gesucht werden.

Wie ich schon öfter geschrieben habe: Für mich klingt das wieder mal nach Mißgunst. Ich musste das und das machen und der kriegt das einfach so.
Oder halt: Nur ich will diesen Erfolg haben, die anderen am besten gar nicht, schon gar nicht einfach so.

Warum sollen das aber alles *KINDER* sein ? _(Neueinstieg in leichteres Spiel = Kind)_

Das verstehe, wer will.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

* Superbia: Hochmut (Übermut, Eitelkeit, Ruhmsucht)
        * Avaritia: Geiz (Habgier, Habsucht)
        * Luxuria: Genusssucht, Ausschweifung (Wollust)
        * Ira: Zorn (Wut, Vergeltung, Rachsucht)
        * Gula: Völlerei (Gefräßigkeit, Unmäßigkeit, Maßlosigkeit, Selbstsucht)
        * Invidia: Neid (Missgunst, Eifersucht)
        * Acedia: Trägheit des Herzens/des Geistes (Faulheit, Feigheit, Ignoranz)

die 7 todsünden.

ich sehe hier in manchen posts 3 davon als gegeben an......





nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (16. Juni 2009)

Warum sollten die Kunden weglaufen?

Vielen werden gefallen daran finden... 

Ich selbst habe grauen davor, einen anderen Char hochzuspielen, weil ich einfach keine Lust auf das gelevel habe..... (habe erst einen Char und jetzt schon die Schnauze voll!)

Auch bevor ich WoW gespielt habe, hat mich das immer abgeschreckt das Game zu kaufen.

Somit denke ich das auch "alte Hasen" neue Charaktere anfangen werden, da sie die Quests sowieso kennen und somit noch schneller Leveln könnnen

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Entropie88 (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, mich nervt vor allem, dass die neuen Inis viel zu leicht sind.
Aber ich finde es gut, dass es früher Reittiere gibt etc.
Ich habe mir shcon mehrere 80 hochgezogen und ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die sich Zeit lassen beim lvln,
aber es ist einfach toll, wenn man seinen 5 Twink vielleicht etwas schneller hoch bekommt, denn gerade das öde rumlaufen zwischen den qs ist echt unnötig zeitraubend.
Aber zum Kinderspiel wird es dadurch bestimmt nicht, sonst gebe es nciht so viele Leute, die ihren Char trotz Epic-Equip nicht spielen können, es gehört nämlich echt mehr dazu als schnell 80. zu sein udn gutes Equip zu haben um ein guter Spieler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marishiten (16. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur zustimmen ^^
> 
> Das mit dem Zeppelin Nach Donnerfels ist ja noch in ordnung aber die Mounts schon ab lv 30 oder bald sogar schon auf 20 ist etwas übertrieben
> 
> ...



SCHWEIG Fear Effect .. ^^ Wie gehts Glurak? xD

Jo muss schon sagen das mit Mounts ist übertrieben aber Zeppe ist gut =)


----------



## Soraso (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich denke jeder Spieler der schon eine ganze Weile dabei ist, sieht die Entwicklung von WoW nicht immer positiv. Das liegt daran das Blizz sehr bei der Gestaltung auf die Kundenwünsche und deren Verhalten orientiert. Da die Altersgruppe 12 – 16 Jahre einen großen Anteil hat, wird natürlich auch auf diese Wünsche stark Rücksicht genommen. ABER das wird sich bestimmt ändern.

Wie ja nun bekannt ist, soll es bald ein Verbot jeglicher Spiele geben, in dem Menschen oder ähnliche Gestalten getötet werden. ( Dieses Gesetz ist auf Landesebene schon verabschiedet)


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es endgültig so kommen wird. Vielmehr wird die Altersgrenze auf 18 Jahre gesetzt werden.

Entsprechend wird sich die Altersgruppe der Spieler deutlich verändern und somit auch die Ansprüche der wesendlichen Käuferschicht. 
Wohl einer der einzigen positiven Effekte solch Gesetzlichen Einschränkung


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

> Ich will damit sagen, dass Blizz Wotlk einfach viel zu leicht gemacht haben


Nein, nein, nein und nochmals nein!

Deinstalliere alle Addons - weg mit den Makros - schau in keine Guide - raus mit den Froststofftaschen, 14 Runenstofftaschen in die Slots (so schön eng) - ignoriere die Funktion von Versammlungssteinen und reite mit dem 60er Mount zum Raid/Ini!

Berichtet mir wie es war. Ich hab auch schon ne passende Antwort auf jede erdenkliche Rückmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein und nochmals nein!
> 
> Deinstalliere alle Addons - weg mit den Makros - schau in keine Guide - raus mit den Froststofftaschen, 14 Runenstofftaschen in die Slots (so schön eng) - ignoriere die Funktion von Versammlungssteinen und reite mit dem 60er Mount zum Raid/Ini!
> 
> ...



Passt sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke, 11 Millionen Spieler waren doch trotz des Schwierigkeitsgrades von BC dabei. Das bedeutet doch für mich, dass es angenommen wurde.
> ...



Für mich eines der besten Zitate im ganzen Thread. Diese Aussage trifft es ins schwarze! Es geht auch gar nicht darum einer Gruppe von Spielern etwas nicht zu gönnen. Meintetwegen kann sich jeder der frisch das Spiel installiert hat Yogg-Saron auch den letzten Lila Pixel aus dem Leib raiden, *aber nicht auf meine Kosten*.

Es ist ganz einfach, solange mein Spielerlebniss nicht beeinträchtigt wird, kann von mir aus jeder alles haben, mir wurschd. Ich habe das Spiel aber komplett anders kennengelernt. Mittlerweile ist großteil nichtmal mehr Teamplay oder eine Gruppe notwendig um gewisse Aufgaben zu erledigen - wozu da noch ein MMO?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Bjarnensen (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mit WOW Classic angefangen, und ich fand es damals respektabel wenn man einen Krieger mit Epicmount und Equip gesehen hat. Heute finde Ich ist das nichts besonderes mehr.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, wäre WOW sehr langweilig wenn nichts neues dazu käme. Blizzard versucht sich halt was vernünftiges einfallen zu lassen, um die Massen bei Laune zu halten.
 Was mich aber immer wieder sehr ärgert sind wirklich die Kiddies, die keinen Anstand haben, zum Beispiel warten sie in einer Instanz lieber 10 minuten auf die Wiederbelebung, anstatt selbst einfach mal sich in Bewegung zu setzen.
 Außerdem legt nicht Blizzard den USK fest, das sind die Behörden (klingt irgendwie nach Verschwörungstheorie, is aber so).


----------



## minosha (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe irgendwo auf der zweiten Seite aufgehört zu lesen.
Alles in allem stimmt es schon. WOW ist verdammt einfach geworden. Ich bin ein Cassual und fand es Früher schön wenn man in Instanzen den Blauen Text eines Gruppenmitglieds gelesen hat. Was ich meine sind die Bosserklärungen. Heute geht man rein mäht alles um und ist nach ner halben bisdreiviertelstunde wieder draussen. 

Was das mit den Mounts soll weiss ich auch nicht. Wie soll man bitte die Landschaft ingame geniessen wenn man mit 60% erhöhter Geschwindigkeit durch die Pampa galoppiert und nach der Nächsten Stadt Ausschau hält. 

Ich glaube die meisten geniessen WOW gar nicht mehr, sondern wollen nur 80 Werden und Yoggi eins auf die Nuss geben.
Ich habe noch nicht mal Kel'Thuzad gesehen und das ist mir Wurscht.

Ja ich will das Alte WOW zurück.
Was ihr denkt ist mir schnurzegal.


----------



## pixeljedi (16. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das alte pvp system war müll....um den höchsten rang zu erreichen war kein können erforderlich, du musstest einfach nur der grösste nerd aufm server sein....das war alles.
> 
> bei den 40er raids stimme ich zu....zur aussage "drecks casuals" bekommst nur ein dickes buuuh von mir.
> 
> ...



ich hät ja nich gedacht das ich dir mal recht gebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das von dir geschriebene unterschreib ich mal aus vollem herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schieb jetzt seit gut drei jahren meinen pixelhaufen durch azeroth und langeweile kommt bzw kam recht selten auf,natürlich sind mal tage dabei da fragt man sich schon,was mach ich hier eigentlich?
aber iwie gibts immer was zu tun,dem archievment sei dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und da ich imo n toten ritter spiele hab ich auch noch reichlich zum questen ,das wow immer einfacher wird daran is wohl nichts mehr zu ändern....
da ich hauptsächlich PvP spiele,seh ich instanzen eher selten,da ich mit dem PvP-ggear in na inze nix zu suchen habe aber das ewige generfe der inis fällt sogar mir auf.

mfg


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

Soraso schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie ja nun bekannt ist, soll es bald ein Verbot jeglicher Spiele geben, in dem Menschen oder ähnliche Gestalten getötet werden. ( Dieses Gesetz ist auf Landesebene schon verabschiedet)
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Gesetz überhaupt irgendeine positive Auswirkung hätte... Was WoW betrifft, gibst du dich da einer trügerischen Hoffnung hin. Ich würde nämlich einen Großteil der Flamer in der Altersgruppe von 18 bis vielleicht Mitte 20 vermuten.


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Für mich eines der besten Zitate im ganzen Thread. Diese Aussage trifft es ins schwarze! Es geht auch gar nicht darum einer Gruppe von Spielern etwas nicht zu gönnen. Meintetwegen kann sich jeder der frisch das Spiel installiert hat Yogg-Saron auch den letzten Lila Pixel aus dem Leib raiden, *aber nicht auf meine Kosten*.
> 
> Es ist ganz einfach, solange mein Spielerlebniss nicht beeinträchtigt wird, kann von mir aus jeder alles haben, mir wurschd. Ich habe das Spiel aber komplett anders kennengelernt. Mittlerweile ist großteil nichtmal mehr Teamplay oder eine Gruppe notwendig um gewisse Aufgaben zu erledigen - wozu da noch ein MMO?
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der sachlich bleibt, wenn er sagt, was ihm am Spiel nicht gefällt...


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich vermisse immernoch die Zugangsquest aus BC!

Man überlege wo man überall hingerannt ist um den Schlüssel für Kara sein eigen zu nennen! Wie oft man Quests für Instanzen gekriegt hat und wieder und wieder reingerannt ist! Und meist nebenher noch ein wenig Equip abgestaubt hat, für die "schwereren" Instanzen.

Es sollte nicht so sein, dass man wieder ewig lange Ruf farmen muß um den Schlüssel zu erhalten (wobei sich das Thema ja auch schon über die Wappenröcke eigentlich erledigt hat). Man könnte z.B. den Ruf entweder über Instanzen oder über Daylies erhöhen um dann endlich den heiß-ersehnten Schlüssel für eine Instanz zu kriegen, in der man dann den Zugang für nen Schlachtzug aktivieren kann.

Momentan ist das ganze doch etwas flach! Schlachtzüge kann man genau einmal in der Woche machen! Gerade wenn man nicht immer Zeit hat und dementsprechend keine feste Gruppe hat, sucht man noch Leute in der Gruppensuche. Ist die ID doch erstmal versaut, kannste direkt ne Woche warten bis du wieder reinkommst.

Und da geht die Schere auseinander:
Ein Vielspieler zieht seinen Twink auf 80 *ping* *erfolg* und wird danach sofort von seinen Kumpels durch Nax gezogen und *tataaaaa* "Ulduarready"!

Wozu soll er sich noch mit Randomgruppen "unnötig" durch kleinere Instanzen schlagen?

Während Wenigspieler auf 80 kommen und sich halt mal gleich für alles melden wo jemand gesucht wird. Leider sind es dann einige und so fehlt es dem Tank an Werten wie z.B. Ausweichen oder überhaupt an seiner Deffwertung, der Heiler geht oom und die DDs werfen zwar mit allem was sie haben aber es macht nicht wirklich Schaden. -ID VERSAUT-

Ich glaube einfach, ohne diese Zugangsquests ist die Schere zwischen Viel und Wenigspieler zu weit auseinandergegangen!

Vielspieler gehen nur noch miteinander weg und Wenigspieler finden keine Gruppen für kleinere Instanzen und wollen natürlich dahin wo es das beste gibt und scheitern.


Ein Beispiel ist z.B. der Todesritter! Erst sagte man es wird eine Questreihe geben, dann wurde diese komplett gestrichen. Oh toll! Ich hab nen DK erstellt! Was mußt ich dafür tun? Einen erstellen! Ja ist es jetzt ne Heldenklasse oder nicht? Wenn es eine wäre! Ist es dann eine Heldentat mit einem Char Lv 55 zu werden?

Erfolge hin, Erfolge her! Mir wären Questreihen lieber.


Jedesmal wenn wieder etwas zu sehr vereinfacht wird verliert es an Wert! Und irgendwann wird es einfach "wertlos" sein in Wow einzuloggen!
Was mach ich denn wenn ich 10 80er habe aber keine Herausforderung mehr? Es muß doch immer etwas geben dem man hinterher jagd. Etwas das einen anspornt wo man sagt: Das will ich erreichen! Und Erfolge können das eben nicht so abdecken!


----------



## chyroon (16. Juni 2009)

@TE, das alles was du vorgebracht hast als Argument, bezieht sich nur auf Azeroth. Mount ab 20, na und? das hat ja nun wirklich keinen richtigen Spieleinfluss.

Was Blizz macht is eine einfache wie gute Rechnung; die alten Welten wo sich eh nix mehr tut ausser ebend Chars leveln, zu schwächen. Im Gegenzug die neue(n) Welt(en) interessanter, vielfältiger etc. zu gestalten, da sich hier eigentlich alles abspielt.

Du bist jediglich nur einer von vielen die mit irgendwas unzufrieden sind!

Zitat TE: 

P.S. Sollte hier jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendetwas mit "Mimimi" oder "Käse und Wein" posten zu müssen, dem sei gesagt, dass er mich da gernhaben kann wo keine Sonne scheint. *Solch unqualifizierte Kommentare nützen niemandem etwas.*


Richtig, deine Kommentare gehöre allerdings auch dazu. Deine ersten 2 Absätze sind auch nix anderes als Mimimi. Kehr also erstmal vor deiner eigenen Haustür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

Für die 5er Instanzen der Alten Welt suche man sich am besten ein paar Leute, die man persönlich kennt, und verabrede sich. So wie es mit den Pen & Paper Rollenspielen auch funktioniert...


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> .... hordegelaber....



Ich stimme dir eigentlich so ziemlich überall zu, ich finde es echt schade das es keine questreihe mehr gibt um Schlachtzüge betreten zu können, das macht es irgendwie langweilig. 
Was die Heroics angeht finde ich auch das in bc war es recht gut Wohlwollend kriegt man schnell und meistens fast nebenbei beim questen. Nun muss man sich aufregen wen grün/blau equipte leute heroics wollen, aber die schuld liegt nicht an diesen Spielern sondern eher an das System von blizzard, warum sollte man den nonhero gehen wen man heros gehen kann.


----------



## BimmBamm (16. Juni 2009)

Soraso schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es endgültig so kommen wird. Vielmehr wird die Altersgrenze auf 18 Jahre gesetzt werden.
> 
> Entsprechend wird sich die Altersgruppe der Spieler deutlich verändern und somit auch die Ansprüche der wesendlichen Käuferschicht.


 
Wobei die wesentliche Käuferschicht kaum in Deutschland sitzen dürfte, sondern in Asien, USA und Resteuropa. Dementsprechend wird es keine "Anpassung an eine erwachsene Käuferschicht" geben.


----------



## Daddelopi (16. Juni 2009)

@ threadtitel : was heist da WIRD ?


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ...*prust*.... quark? quarkquarkquark!!!!!...*mit dem Schnabel unterm Flügel kratzt*.....



Genau das mein ich eben! Auf 80 ist das ganze irgendwie ein Selbstbedienungsparadis! Du gehst hier hin oder dorthin und du mußt aber wirklich auch rein absolut garnichts dafür tun!

Das flacht das ganze total ab!

Es ist ok das man nicht mehr Wochenlang Stoffe farmen muß um mickrige 75 Rufpunkte gut geschrieben zu kriegen. Aber warum wird in einem MMORPG alles rausgeschmissen wo man tatsächlich zusammen arbeiten muß?

Kein Wunder spielt der überwiegende Teil nur noch für sich! 

Es gibt soviele Erfolge das die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand gerade den selben machen will verschwindend gering ist! Entweder du kennst wen der dir hilft oder du hast eben Pech!

Wobei die meisten ja eh "Ego"-Erfolge sind!  Nett gemacht zu haben aber nicht notwendig. Und trotzdem ist ständig jeder dabei irgendwas zu machen, nur leider überwiegend nicht wirklich was sinnvolles. 

Das einzige "Event" wo tatsächlich noch zusammengearbeitet wird ist 1000 Winter! Aber wie oft befindet sich jemand in ner Gruppe in der Eiskrone oder in den Sturmgipfeln wenn es nicht einfach darum geht, das gemeinsame chatten zu erleichtern?

Viele Änderungen tragen dazu bei, dass man immer öfter alleine unterwegs ist. Und genau das nimmt das Flair was Wow sonst immer hatte! In Gruppen durchkämpfen!


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> .....
> warum sollte man den nonhero gehen wen man heros gehen kann.
> ......



Ist da ein Unterschied?


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ist da ein Unterschied?



Nein absolut nicht!

Ein DD wird 80 und meldet sich für eine Hero! Warum? Weil er kann!

Der Tank wird in der Gruppensuche für Non-Hero vergammeln weil keiner Bock drauf hat und sich alle sagen: "NonHero? Loooool!!!" Dementsprechend fehlt ihm Equip.
Während die DDs in der Herogruppensuche rumweinen:"Suchen Tank für Hero!!!!!!!"

Seltsam oder?^^


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> nur leider überwiegend nicht wirklich was sinnvolles.



Schlechte Nachrichten: WoW ist ein Computerspiel und abgesehen vom Entspannungswert tatsächlich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

zum gruppen- und zusammenspiel in wow hab ich weiland mal nen thread gestartet.

Quo Vadis WOW


jetzt mal noch ein extremer fall von 80 und ich will gleich alles:

vorgestern nachmittag Gildenchat:

SpielerX hat den Erfolg "Stufe 80" errungen.
gz
gz
yay gz

4 Stunden später im Gildenchat:

SpielerX hat den Erfolg "Der Fall Naxxramas" errungen.
gz....*grübel*...WTF????

mal ganz ehrlich....sowas muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten: WoW ist ein Computerspiel und abgesehen vom Entspannungswert tatsächlich nicht sinnvoll.



Falsch. WOW ist ein Hobby. Manche haben Hobbies, um zu entspannen, manche wollen sich auspowern und manche wollen halt Herausforderungen bewältigen. 
Wenn ich Badminton spiele, habe ich kein interesse daran gegen einen Frischling zu Null zu gewinnen. Ich suche mir einen Gegner aus, bei dem ich was leisten muss um ihn zu schlagen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. Juni 2009)

Naja ob Kind oder Nicht, in Ulduar trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Und nein Ich meine Nicht Levitan.. 

Sondern General, Mimiron, Hodir und Konsorten. Dort werden alle Movement"krüppel" aussortiert die nicht wissen das man bei nem großen Roten Punkt weglaufen muß Oder beim General meinen Gruppenkuscheln sei cool ..

Von daher ist mir das egal wie Alt die Spieler sind, hauptsache sie wissen was man zu machen hat wenn es drauf ankommt


----------



## DjunGen (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich eben! Auf 80 ist das ganze irgendwie ein Selbstbedienungsparadis! Du gehst hier hin oder dorthin und du mußt aber wirklich auch rein absolut garnichts dafür tun!
> 
> Das flacht das ganze total ab!
> 
> ...



Du sagst es. Es existiert fast nichts mehr wozu man andere benötigt, abgesehen von Raids. Da der schwierigkeitsgrad so rapide abgenommen hat, benötigt man nichtmal mehr eine Gilde. Ist alles Random schaffbar.
Und man kann sagen was man will. Es mag sein das zu classic Zeiten noch keine 11 Mio Spieler registriert waren. *Allerdings waren damals bei weitem mehr Leute gleichzeitig online!*
Heutzutage it es so. Man loggt ein. Macht Dailys, kuckt ob Random Raids anstehen und geht offline. HC dailys sind kaum notwendig, da man eh jede Woche mit Randoms Nax Cleart. Selbst wenns nur die ersten 4 Bosse sind, steht es in keinem Verhältnis zum HC Inni Aufwand. Gute Spieler in guten Gilden haben Ihre Raid ID´s Mi bzw Do komplett clear. Ende vom Lied. Es sind vieleicht 11 Mio Spieler, aber bei weitem weniger gleichzeitig online. Und wenn man online ist, ist man auf niemanden angewiesen. Das war zu Classic deutlich besser!


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Falsch. WOW ist ein Hobby. Manche haben Hobbies, um zu entspannen, manche wollen sich auspowern und manche wollen halt Herausforderungen bewältigen.
> Wenn ich Badminton spiele, habe ich kein interesse daran gegen einen Frischling zu Null zu gewinnen. Ich suche mir einen Gegner aus, bei dem ich was leisten muss um ihn zu schlagen.



/sign

Davon abgesehen ist Wow immernoch als Rollenspiel aufgebaut!

Beispiel:

Man startet als kleiner Ork irgendwo in einer gottverlassenen Gegend. Der Typ dort gibt euch Aufträge und sagt, ihr seid gut und schickt euch weiter. In Senjin gibt es dann schwere Aufträge. Während ihr neue "Kampftaktiken" lernt und stärkere Herausforderungen bewältigt, seht ihr immer mehr von dem Spiel und der Gegend. Irgendwan steht ihr vor Thrall und er schickt euch in eure erste Instanz. Ihr entdeckt die Berufslehrer die euch auch nicht gleich alles herstellen lassen. Der Char wächst und wächst oder anders gesagt: Levelt!

Bis ihr 80 seid! Und dann auf einmal darf man alles!

Wenn ich deine Meinung recht interpretiere könnte man ja auch gleich auf 80 anfangen Technocrat. Das würde dann ja auch keinen Unterschied machen.

Und das oben genannte Beispiel mit *Erfolg 80* und kurz darauf *Erfolg Nax* ist das was ich meine! In Verbindung mit "Ulduar trennt die Spreu vom Weizen". 

Wieso soll noch ein erfolgreicher Raider mit Randomgruppen irgendwohin gehen? Die Gefahr von irgendwelchen "Nasen" in Randomgruppen wird ja immer größer!

Es wäre möglich auch ohne nur eine Instanz gesehen zu haben auf 80 durchzuleveln und sich dann für eine Hero zu melden! Ist das der Sinn?



Wenn ja kann man auch gleich das Leveln abschaffen und nen Neuling direkt mit 80 starten lassen! Das würde zwar Wow den Todesstoß geben aber egal!


----------



## Belphega (16. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?



Schwachfug.
Und ich muss dem TE recht geben.

Blizzard macht sichs einfach.
Anstatt die alte Welt weiterzuentwickeln, sie zu erneuern und interessant zu machen, ermöglichen sie den Spielern das ganze einfach zu überspringen. Mim Todesritter auf 55 hats angefangen, ich frag mich wohin das nächste Addon führt.. Die können in der alten Welt fliegen möglich machen. Weltenbosse reinstellen, nen heroischen Modus für Düsterbruch etc einführen.

"Die Welt entwickelt sich weiter wie im normalen Leben auch".
Ja. Im realen Leben (was man ja eigentlich nicht vergleichen sollte), stürzt ein Haus in nem Dorf ein weils alt wurde. Also reißen sie alles weg und bauen an die Stelle ein neues Haus hin.
Das neue Haus wird dann restauriert. Weiter ausgebaut. Neu gestrichen. Ein schöner Garten drumrum gemacht.
Das wird nicht einfach abgerissen und ein schild drübergestellt auf dem steht "Schnell weitergehn, hier stand mal ein Haus".
__

*Blizzard sollte die alte Welt erneuern.
Was kommt denn als nächstes? 60% zu 100%mounts? und 100%mounts werden 200%mounts?

Ich mein hey - kann doch nicht so weitergehn, dass man von Crossroads bis ins Camp Taurajo ganze 2 Minuten reiten muss..
__

Warum spielt man ein Rollenspiel?
Weil man innerhalb von 2 Tagen 80 und episch sein will?
Oder weil man das Spiel mit seiner Story und allen Möglichkeiten auskosten will?

Wer ersteres wählt, hat den Sinn eines MMORPG's nicht verstanden.
Wer nur noch aufs Equipment schaut, der will nicht WoW spielen, sondern der stillt seine Sucht.

Reiten ab 20 is ja okay.
Aber noch mehr EP für alle Quests zu bekommen, noch weniger dafür zutun,.. nein..*


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte jetzt all die jenigen, die WOW so wie es jetzt ist gut finden eine Frage stellen:

Was war am Schwierigkeitsgrad an BC auszusetzen. Die, die mehr erreichen wollten/konnten, konnten dies in z.B. Hyial und BT tun. Die Wenig-Spieler wie ich hatten Kara, Gruul Maggi und vlt noch SSC und natürlich noch die ein oder andere Hero-Ini. Es gab bei den Ini´s einen stetig ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und 2 Monate vor Wotlk kam der Meganerf, damit alle mal Illi sehen konnten. Für jeden war etwas dabei. Warum wollt ihr den ambitionierten Spielern die Herausforderung verwähren? Das will nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Welchen Nachteil habt ihr dadurch? Eine Frage, die mich schon lange beschäftigt und auf die ich bis Heute keine Antwort erhalten habe.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

Soraso schrieb:


> Wie ja nun bekannt ist, soll es bald ein Verbot jeglicher Spiele geben, in dem Menschen oder ähnliche Gestalten getötet werden. ( Dieses Gesetz ist auf Landesebene schon verabschiedet)


Ähm nö. Bundesgesetze werden durch den Bundestag verabschiedet, Landesgesetze analog durch den Landtag. Nach der Veröffentlichung treten diese Gesetze in Kraft.

Davon sind wir beim "Killerspiel-Verbot" weit entfernt. Die Innenministerkonferenz (Landesebene) hat beschlossen, dass ein solches Gesetz von Nöten sei und es so schnell wie möglich umzusetzen ist. Mit diesem Beschluss wird nun der Bundestag behelligt. Ein Gesetzentwurf wird verfasst und und und...

Eine Innenministerkonferenz kann keine Gesetze verabschieden.

Das dies, wie von den Ländern (hier in Gestalt der Innenminister) gefordert, noch vor den Bundestagswahlen im September geschieht, halte ich für recht unwahrscheinlich. Ferienzeit (allerdings wird dieses Jahr die obligatorische Sommerpause wegen des Wahlkampfes etwas knapper ausfallen). Ob Killerspiel-Verbote als Wahlkampfthema taugen, bleibt anzuwarten. Es sei denn, morgen rennt wieder jemand mit ner Knarre in seine Schule (irrelevat, ob sämtliche Harry Potter Bücher oder WoW im Regal stehen)


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Und man kann sagen was man will. Es mag sein das zu classic Zeiten noch keine 11 Mio Spieler registriert waren. *Allerdings waren damals bei weitem mehr Leute gleichzeitig online!*
> Heutzutage it es so. Man loggt ein. Macht Dailys, kuckt ob Random Raids anstehen und geht offline. HC dailys sind kaum notwendig, da man eh jede Woche mit Randoms Nax Cleart. Selbst wenns nur die ersten 4 Bosse sind, steht es in keinem Verhältnis zum HC Inni Aufwand. Gute Spieler in guten Gilden haben Ihre Raid ID´s Mi bzw Do komplett clear. Ende vom Lied. Es sind vieleicht 11 Mio Spieler, aber bei weitem weniger gleichzeitig online. Und wenn man online ist, ist man auf niemanden angewiesen. Das war zu Classic deutlich besser!



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, viele Spieler sind immer seltner on und selbst wenn viele on sind, hat jeder irgendwas das er grad erledigen will. Während man früher auch einfach mal "nutzlos" die gegnerische Fraktion aus Spaß überfallen hat, wird es heute nur noch gemacht wenn man den Erfolg will....


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Wie erwartet erhalte ich keine Antwort


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt all die jenigen, die WOW so wie es jetzt ist gut finden eine Frage stellen:
> 
> Was war am Schwierigkeitsgrad an BC auszusetzen. Die, die mehr erreichen wollten/konnten, konnten dies in z.B. Hyial und BT tun. Die Wenig-Spieler wie ich hatten Kara, Gruul Maggi und vlt noch SSC und natürlich noch die ein oder andere Hero-Ini. Es gab bei den Ini´s einen stetig ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und 2 Monate vor Wotlk kam der Meganerf, damit alle mal Illi sehen konnten. Für jeden war etwas dabei. Warum wollt ihr den ambitionierten Spielern die Herausforderung verwähren? Das will nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Welchen Nachteil habt ihr dadurch? Eine Frage, die mich schon lange beschäftigt und auf die ich bis Heute keine Antwort erhalten habe.



JEDER spieler hat sich wow, bc, wotlk gekauft. die meisten zum gleichen preis. 

JEDER spieler zahlt eine monatsgebühr in der GLEICHEN höhe.

also hat meiner meinung nach JEDER spieler das recht, den gesamten spielinhalt zu erleben. (natürlich ein wenig anstrengung vorausgesetzt. aber das ist ja in jedem spiel so. wer mit lvl40 aufhört kann das natürlich nicht verlangen.)

es ist an blizzard, den geübteren spielern weiterhin herausforderungen zu bieten. über die art und weise kann man streiten. aber die hardmodes sind wohl der richtige weg. (es gibt dann ja auch viel besseren loot, also posen können diese spieler dann immernoch.

spielinhalt darf aber niemandem vorenthalten werden. weder von blizzard noch von missgünstigen spielern.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> JEDER spieler hat sich wow, bc, wotlk gekauft. die meisten zum gleichen preis.
> 
> JEDER spieler zahlt eine monatsgebühr in der GLEICHEN höhe.
> 
> ...



Und wo bleibt da das Leistung-Belohnung-Prinzip?

Ich zahl soviel wie jeder andere Spieler auch! Also warum krieg ich kein tolles Pvp-Equip was nur die mit guter Arenawertung haben? Ich zahl genausoviel wie die im Monat! Ich will ein episches Flugmount! Warum soll ich dafür Gold sparen, wenn ich doch keinen Bock drauf hab zu farmen?

Es ist doch so, je mehr man macht, desto mehr erhält man! Und es geht ja auch nicht ums posen oder den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Ulduar!

Sondern darum dass man in Wow immer mehr einfach alleine machen kann und dementsprechend entwickelt es sich vom MMO immer mehr in Richtung Einzelspieler!

Gilden? Achso ihr meint Bankfächer! Warum wird das nicht endlich gepusht? 

Es sollte wieder mehr gemacht werden damit die Spieler wieder ZUSAMMEN kämpfen und dafür, dass man wenigstens einmal eine Instanz erfolgreich besuchen muß, bevor man gleich in die nächste rennt!


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> JEDER spieler hat sich wow, bc, wotlk gekauft. die meisten zum gleichen preis.
> 
> JEDER spieler zahlt eine monatsgebühr in der GLEICHEN höhe.
> 
> ...


Das jetzt wieder das 13-Euro-Argument kommt war klar. Hattest Du in BC nicht die Chance, alles zu sehen? Vor allem nach dem Meganerf. Und die ambitionierten Spieler als Poser und missgünstig zu betiteln finde ich recht unsachlich. Mehr habt ihr nicht als Argument zu liefern?


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> spielinhalt darf aber niemandem vorenthalten werden. weder von blizzard noch von missgünstigen spielern.



spieler die mehr zeit haben oder mehr "skill" sollten auch mehr belohnt werden die die weniger zeit haben oder kein "skill" sollten warten bis zum nächsten addon da kann man alles nachholen -.-"

oder halt ganz einfach paar monate länger warten


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt all die jenigen, die WOW so wie es jetzt ist gut finden eine Frage stellen:
> 
> Was war am Schwierigkeitsgrad an BC auszusetzen. Die, die mehr erreichen wollten/konnten, konnten dies in z.B. Hyial und BT tun. Die Wenig-Spieler wie ich hatten Kara, Gruul Maggi und vlt noch SSC und natürlich noch die ein oder andere Hero-Ini. Es gab bei den Ini´s einen stetig ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und 2 Monate vor Wotlk kam der Meganerf, damit alle mal Illi sehen konnten. Für jeden war etwas dabei. Warum wollt ihr den ambitionierten Spielern die Herausforderung verwähren? Das will nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Welchen Nachteil habt ihr dadurch? Eine Frage, die mich schon lange beschäftigt und auf die ich bis Heute keine Antwort erhalten habe.



Ich glaube, es kommt keine Antwort, weil keiner die Frage versteht. Aufgrund der folgenden Antworten weiß ich auch nicht worauf du 
hinaus willst. 

Wie gesagt, Missgunst ist eine der *herausragenden* Eigenschaften von 80% der Spieler bei WOW.

Als der BC Nerf kam, war genau so der Teufel los. Meldungen wie "holt euch doch die Epcs am Eingang ab" waren normal.

Der Nachteil ?

Na, derjenige kan nicht mehr posen, er ist nicht mehr in Random-Raids in Recount auf Platz eins und er hat nicht mehr als einziger
das oder das Reittier/Pet. 
Was meinst du, warum der eine Erfolgsdrache abgeschafft wurde ? Wegen der Mimimis der "Pro-Gamer"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Vorredner, 80% geht es ums posen.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

du hast mich falsch verstanden. 

einem spieler muss es möglich sein, alle orte in dem spiel zu besuchen. ob er an diesen orten bestehen kann, mit seinem können oder equip ist eine andere sache. sehen dürfen sollte er diese orte ohne gewaltige anstrengungen. schliesslich zahlt er echtes geld, um das spiel zu spielen. 

und einige leute sind sicher nicht so begeistert davon, wenn sie sachen, die zum beispiel in der werbung angepriesen werden, nicht erleben können, weil man dazu beispielsweise mittwochs morgens um halb 8 nen elitemob im wald von elwyn umhauen muss. oder 4 wochen am stück jeden tag irgendwas bestimmtes farmen. 

leistung und belohnung ist immernoch gegeben. wenn jemand ulduar mit allen hardmodes knackt, ist die belohnung weitaus besser als die der normalspieler.


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> einem spieler muss es möglich sein, alle orte in dem spiel zu besuchen. ob er an diesen orten bestehen kann, mit seinem können oder equip ist eine andere sache. sehen dürfen sollte er diese orte ohne gewaltige anstrengungen. schliesslich zahlt er echtes geld, um das spiel zu spielen.



Tut mir Leid, dass ich jetzt unsachlich werde, aber das ist einfach nur schwachsinn!!!


----------



## mmm79 (16. Juni 2009)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> Leute ehrlich es ist ein Game es soll Spass machen!!
> Und JEDER hatt das Recht dazu sich an allen Inhalten eines Games zu erfreuen.



/sign

und falls euch mounts ab lvl 20 oder 30 zu früh erscheinen, es zwingt euch NIEMAND darauf zu reiten


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> einem spieler muss es möglich sein, alle orte in dem spiel zu besuchen. ob er an diesen orten bestehen kann, mit seinem können oder equip ist eine andere sache.



naja bevor man eine ort entdeckt sollte man sich beweisen und da eignen sich so pre quest hervorragend wow ist ja kein offline spiel


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, dass ich jetzt unsachlich werde, aber das ist einfach nur schwachsinn!!!



achja? warum?

auf der packung von wotlk ist der lichking als bösewicht abgebildet. wenn ich  mir das spiel kaufe, will ich doch diesem bösewicht entgegentreten. 

wenn ich das nicht darf, weil ich nicht jeden tag 4 stunden zeit habe, um dafür irgendwelche utopischen voraussetzungen zu erfüllen, entgeht mir ein wichtiger teil des spieles und ich überlege mir, ob ich weiterhin produkte dieses herstellers kaufe.


----------



## kurnthewar (16. Juni 2009)

> Das jetzt wieder das 13-Euro-Argument kommt war klar. Hattest Du in BC nicht die Chance, alles zu sehen? Vor allem nach dem Meganerf. Und die ambitionierten Spieler als Poser und missgünstig zu betiteln finde ich recht unsachlich. Mehr habt ihr nicht als Argument zu liefern?



die 13 euro stehen für alle sind erstmal gleich. und können die gleiche leistung für ihr geld verlangen.

nerf hin oder her warum sollen sich nur "ambitionierte Spieler" alles anschauen dürfen ? die spieler gemeinde die du da ansprichst zockt das spiel mal locker zwieschen 40 bis 70 stunden die woche. das kann und will auch nicht jeder.


für die spieler gibt es die erfolge in den schwierigsten ausführungen und hardmodes. und da muss ich dich nicht fragen ob du ulduar clear hast. nur weil 2 oder 3 gilden in ulduar vieleicht schon auf farm status sind gilt das ja nicht für alle !


die spieler die viel arbeit und zeit reinstecken werden ja auch belohnt. es ist nur nicht mehr so das alle denen die füße küssen weils mit etwas arbeit selber schaffbar ist.


edit: auserdem habe ich vergessen durch seiten wie buffed.de ist halt nix mehr ein großes geheimniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nerfs werden auch falsch dargestellt. in ulduar ist das balacing und nix anderes.

balacing ist kein nerf.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Weil WoW nicht CounterStrike oder Battlefield ist. Es ist ein Rollenspiel, so schade das für dich auch sein mag.
> 
> [...]



1) Ich habe verstanden, dass du dafür bist. Ich beziehe mich auf deine Äußerung, dass wer nicht leveln will, bei WOW im falschen Spiel ist

2) ich persönlich twinke ganz gern und hasse PvP

3) Du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, In welcher, mir jedenfalls nicht bekannten, Definition steht, das man in einen Rollenspiel zu leveln hat ???
Das Wort Rollenspiel impliziert, dass man sich in eine Rolle hinversetzt, das kann auch die Rolle einen fertigen 80ers sein. Es bleibt dennoch ein Rollenspiel.
In der Tat ist es in 95% aller Rollenspile so wie du sagst, aber daraus zu schließen, dass es nicht anders geht ist gelinde gesagt Unfug.

Und ich bleibe bei meinem PvP Beispiel (gerne auch auf Raider erweiterbar) Warum twinkt so jemand? Weil er a) seinen Char Nummer 1 ausgereizt hat und b) die Vielvalt andere Chars testen möchte. Da wärst du aber auch alleine drauf gekommen.

Wenn ihm nun aber PvP und/oder raiden gnaz doll viel Spaß macht, er gerne den Marktführer spielen möchte (und kein anderes Spiel wie du es so nett vorschlägst), aber ungerne twinke, düfte es das folgerichtig nicht, weil du der Meinung bist, dass das irgendwelchen ominösen Regeln eines Rollenspiels widespricht, die du nicht mal zitieren kannst.

Sorry, das leuchtet mir beim besten Willen nicht ein.


----------



## joH-Sven (16. Juni 2009)

seh ich genauso....wow sollte auf einem leistung-belohnungs-prinzip aufbauen

wer was will soll was dafür tun ...selbst die 13 euro sollten da nicht als argument zählen..jemand sagte mal die 13euro sind nur dafür da das blizz das game zur verfügung (server etc) stellt....was aber nicht gleich eine garantie um alles zusehen

ansonsten könnte blizz das gleich so machen ...80er instant ..equip beim händler holen....und diverse bosse solo machen lassen...am besten den rest noch 4free hinterher werfen

auch wen alles rnd geht sollte es nicht noch zu leichter werden sonst verfehlt wow den sinn eines spieles....nichts mehr testen, kein rätseln und kein suchen, da ja alles vor der nase liegt

wen ich mir ein anderes rollenspiel vorstelle unter dem niveau von wow, dann wärs eins incl komplettlösung, trainer und cheats.....blizz sollte mal wieder was schwieriger machen und nicht andauernd nerfen

ein grund warum ich soviele chars hab sind manche ego-trip in rnd-raids, ninjas die vermehrt auftauchen oder klugscheißerei ala (epic equip, equip check etc)

mfg


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bevor man eine ort entdeckt sollte man sich beweisen und da eignen sich so pre quest hervorragend wow ist ja kein offline spiel



dagegen sage ich doch auch garnichts. nur sollten es eben voraussetzungen sein, die man als normalspieler mit normalem zeitaufwand erledigen kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Warum spielt man ein Rollenspiel?
> Weil man innerhalb von 2 Tagen 80 und episch sein will?
> Oder weil man das Spiel mit seiner Story und allen Möglichkeiten auskosten will?
> 
> ...



Warum spielt man ein Rollenspiel. Aus dem gleichen Grund aus dem man jedes verdammte Spiel auf dieser Welt spielt.
Weil am darin etwas entdeckt hat, dass einem Spaß macht, Scheißegal was das ist!

Da du dich ja offensichtlich sehr gut mit Sinnhaftigkeiten auskennst, erklär mir doch bitte mal den Sinn eines MMORPGs.
Und wenn du grade dabei bist versuche dabei doch mal zu trennen zwischen dem Sinn so wie du ihn persönlich für dich siehst und einer objektiveren Ebene.
Danke


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> achja? warum?
> 
> auf der packung von wotlk ist der lichking als bösewicht abgebildet. wenn ich  mir das spiel kaufe, will ich doch diesem bösewicht entgegentreten.



Nach dem Satz verabschiede ich mich aus dieser Diskussion


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

> Und wo bleibt da das Leistung-Belohnung-Prinzip?


Versuchs auf der Arbeit. Bringt Geld, Anerkennung und ein Nerf kommt erfahrungsgemäß nicht alle Tage.

Um so länger mehr ich hier zum Thema lese, umso gruseliger wirds. Es scheint eine erschreckend große Zahl von Leuten zu geben, die auf  Aufmerksamkeit, Belohnung und Erfolgsnachweise in einem SPIEL angewiesen sind! Ein erfolgreicher Char scheint zunehmend das eigene Selbstbewusstsein zu formen.

Ihr spielt ein Spiel, das euch nervt, ihr seid genervt von Casuals, genervt von zu leichten Instanzen, genervt von zu leichten Raids, von Reitfähigkeit-Änderungen, Zeppelinen, genervt vom Nerf - aber ihr spielt weiter?!
Klar hängt man an Dingen, gerade wenn man seit Jahren dabei ist. Aber wenns mir zum Halse raushängt, dann geh ich!

Gebt doch nicht allen anderen die Schuld, die erst drei Tage nach Release dazugestoßen sind oder nach Feierabend ein, zwei Stündchen zocken wollen, ohne eine zweite Schicht einzulegen.
Wenn WoW als imba-r0xx0r-progame ausgelegt wäre, würde Blizz sich einen Dreck um Gelegenheitsspieler kümmern und euch Ewiggestrigen von vorn bis hinten mit träumerischen Lags, Bugs, "Imbalancen" und knackigen Inis beglücken.
Dem ist aber nicht so, Blizz will eine breite Masse an Kunden. Punkt.

Wer auf der Suche nach einem echten Nischenprodukt ist, in dem er noch ein virtueller Held sein kann (und bitte einer von nur wenigen), sollte sich von WoW verabschieden oder das Spiel nehmen wie es ist und glücklich mit werden.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Nach dem Satz verabschiede ich mich aus dieser Diskussion



machs gut. 

du kaufst dir wohl gern sachen, wo später nicht das drin ist, was dir vorher versprochen wurde.... weiter so


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> achja? warum?
> 
> auf der packung von wotlk ist der lichking als bösewicht abgebildet. wenn ich  mir das spiel kaufe, will ich doch diesem bösewicht entgegentreten.
> 
> wenn ich das nicht darf, weil ich nicht jeden tag 4 stunden zeit habe, um dafür irgendwelche utopischen voraussetzungen zu erfüllen, entgeht mir ein wichtiger teil des spieles und ich überlege mir, ob ich weiterhin produkte dieses herstellers kaufe.



Ach du meine Güte! 

Ich nehme an, du hast nie in deinem Leben spiele wie Pokemon/Final Fantasy/Zelda/Mario gespielt, denn da kämpft man ja erst am Schluss gegen den, Achtung jetzt kommts, ENDboss.


----------



## Thewizard76 (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> einem spieler muss es möglich sein, alle orte in dem spiel zu besuchen. ob er an diesen orten bestehen kann, mit seinem können oder equip ist eine andere sache. sehen dürfen sollte er diese orte ohne gewaltige anstrengungen. schliesslich zahlt er echtes geld, um das spiel zu spielen.


Es tut mir wirklich leit. Aber wenn jemand sich zum Beispiel Anno kauft und zu blöde ist die Kampagnen durch zu spielen dann sieht er auch nicht alles vom Spiel und hat trotzdem dafür bezahlt.
Genauso sehe ich es hier.
Man bezahlt für ein Spiel und kriegt so viel zu sehen wie man bereit ist dafür zu tun.

Ich habe Naxx gesehen und Ulduar werde ich die nächste Zeit nicht sehen weil ich keine Belagerungsmaschinen mag.

Wenn ich mehr möchte dann werde ich mehr machen.

Wenn jemand damals BT nicht gesehen hat dann lag es daran das er sich nicht die Zeit genommen hat in einen der Raids reinzugehen.
Ja da war alle 2 Tage raiden angesagt. Wer das nicht wollte hatte halt Pech.

Er hätte die möglichkeit gehabt alles zu sehen und hat sie nicht ergriffen.

So spielt das Leben.

Jeder der arbeiten geht erbringt seine Leistung für den Betrieb und sieht doch nicht alles von ihm.
Es gibt immer welche die mehr von irgendwelchen Sachen haben wie man selber.
Also lebt damit und gut ist.


----------



## Omidas (16. Juni 2009)

@MayoAmok

Jeder hat das recht was zu sehen ...

Und was hat sich mit WotlK jetzt im Gegensatz zu BC geändert?

In Naxx konnten ein paar merh Spieler rein als früher nach Kara und viel früher.
Die Anzahl an Spielern, die die nach Ulduar erfolgreich rein kommen werden, wird
nicht so überragend höher werden, als in BC die Anzahl, die nach SCC/TK kamen.
Mit der nächsten Raidinstanz wird der unterschied zu BC noch kleiner werden und
Eiskrone noch einmal.
Den die Instanzen haben einen gewissen Progress, so dass man selbst bei einem
so simplen Naxx bei den folgenden Raidinstanzen zu den Punkt kommt, wo es wieder
zu schwer werden muss. Selbst wenn derjenige das können hat, muss man sich
in so einem Prozess das Equip langsam (mit WotlK etwas schneller) beschaffen
und da hört es irgendwann auf egal wie einfach der Einstieg war.
Denn gefühlt hat sich die Anzahl der Gilden die erfolgreich den 2ten T-Content
des Addons bewältigenim Vergleich kaum verändert.

Und diese kleine Veränderung bedeutet aber für viele soviel negatives. Und zu den
Verlieren von WotlK zähle ich vor allem einige Casuals ... ... Ne ist ernst geneint.

Man nehme jetzt Max Mustermann, der pro Tag vielleicht eine Stunde spielt und
sehr selten am Wochenende mal Obsi oder Archa macht. Naxx aus Zeitgründen
und dem Stress war er 2 mal. Mittlerweile ist er auch, obwohl er langsam gelevelt
hat seit 3 Monaten 80ig und hat jetzt so gut wie jedes Item, dass man aus Heroics
und von Marken bekommen kann. Auch hat er 3-4 Items aus seinen wenigen Raids
mit nehmen können. Er spielt in seiner Zeit in WoW am liebsten Heros. Das macht
sein Spiel aus.
Aber in letzter Zeit macht ihm das immer weniger Spaß, da selbst für ihn alles zu
leicht geworden ist. Alternativen hat er ja aufgrund seiner geringen Zeit nicht.

Casuals, die wirklich wenig Zeit haben aber dennoch ein gewisses Maß an Spiel-
verständnis haben und gerne Instanzen gehen, ist der Content mit WotlK aber
mal gewaltig verkleinert worden. In Bc waren die Heros wenigstens breit gefächert,
das man auch über längere Zeit seinen Spaß haben konnte.

Und allgemein betrachtet, versteh ich nie warum man meint, das mit BC die "Pros"
mehr Content gehabt haben sollen. Diese "Topeöitegilden" waren und sind doch
die, die am wenigsten (zum gleichen Zeitpunkt) zur Verfügung haben.
BC war eigentlich: 
Instanzen -> Mitte T5 : Casual
T6 -> Pro
Und einige dazwischen


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> machs gut.
> 
> du kaufst dir wohl gern sachen, wo später nicht das drin ist, was dir vorher versprochen wurde.... weiter so



Genau. Ich habe mir gestern eine Packung Kondome gekauft, da stand gefühlsecht drauf. Wehe, wenn ich morgen damit keinen guten Sex habe. Ich habe ja schließlich dafür bezahlt.

Ich weiss, ich schweife ins lächerliche ab. Aber das tust Du ja auch.


----------



## DieSchachtel (16. Juni 2009)

Es war ja klar das die Leute hier rummeckern. Habt ihr das nach TBC nicht auch gemacht? Ahhh WoW is tot..lalalala...mimimimi.
WoW ist mittlerweise auch nur nen Kindermist geworden. Ich sehs doch schon bei den kleinen Details. Die Elite Gegner. Ich pack echt jeden alleine, sofern ich Plattenträger bin. Ich seh fast kein Unterschied mehr zu Eliten oder zu normalen Gegnern, nur das der eine Mob mehr Life wie der andere hat.
Was ich noch anmerken möchte:
Blizzard arbeitet mit dem Kunden zusammen. Mir kommt es so vor, dass die Mehrheit eigentlich wieder für Classic-Zeiten Niveau voten würden. Warum postet ihr nicht im Blizzard Forum?! Warum hier?! Hier erhört niemand eure Gebete, hier lacht man euch eigentlich aus. Buffed ist zwar ne schöne Community Ansammlung, aber solche Whyne und mimimi Threads erreichen hier nichts weiter als puren Frust. 
In einigen Punkten haben wir alle recht: WoW verkommt wirklich zum Kinderspiel. Aber ist es nicht die Balance die das gesamte Konzept derzeit zerstört? Ich finde auch, jeder sitzt im selben Boot und jeder sollte ein Recht darauf haben, den Content auch zu sehen und ihn zu genießen. Die Hardmodes sind ein guter Ansatz, jedoch gibt es nur den. Wenn ich überlege, wie einfach es ist, wie "easy going" man durch Naxxramas rusht, das is doch nicht mehr WoW, das ist ein Diablo2 Patch 1.10 nur ohne Dupes. Und genau das regt mich auf. Es gibt auch keine schönen Legendaries mehr( Thunderfury) die man sich mühsam erfarmen könnte. Der Heilerkolben ist eher...naja - mal nich davon reden^^
Zum anderen ist eine Infaltion vorhanden. Epics hat jeder, Violette Farbe ist alltäglich geworden und nichts besonderes mehr. Genauso wie die Legends. Gold ist eine andere sache. Die einen haben viel, die anderen wenig. Wo wir wieder beim Balancing sind. Der Casual Gamer kann garnicht soviel Zeit aufwenden sich das Epic Fliegen zu leisten. Manche Hardcore Gamer aber schon. 5000 Gold mal schnell berappen ist nicht einfach. Aber es nerft hier keiner den Preis^^ Es bleibt nach wie vor auf 5k Gold. Da das normale Reiten jetzt mit dem nächsten Patch generft wird, ist auch der Aufruhr groß. Blizzard kiregt das ja mit, nur sagt keiner was oder ärgert sich still und heimlich - so ändert sich natürlich nichts!
WoW hat sich zu dem entwickelt, wie die Spieler es wollten. Und so wie es sich entwickelt hat, sind eben die meisten Spieler unter 12 Jahre alt, denen das Knöpfe drücken und was weiß ich fürn Dreck zu schwer ist. Die Community ist daran schuld, wie WoW derzeit aussieht. Natürlich könnte man diese Aussage widerlegen, aber es ist dennoch was wahres drann. 
Ein schweres Spiel müsste es wieder sein...tja nur wie? Wollt ihr wirklich DM, Ony, AQ/40/20 oder BWL, MC in 80er Hardmode Version? Was würde solch ein Vorhaben ändern? Nicht viel...es wäre sogar eine Katastrophe - dennoch würde ich mir das auch wünschen -.-
Die alte Welt hat einfach kein Potential mehr, da sie komplett ausgelutscht ist. Die Spieler haben den Rasen zu platt getreten. Andererseits wüsste ich auch nicht wie man die alte Welt wiederbeleben kann um dementsprechend das ganze Paket bestens zu sichern. 
Und das es sich Blizzard einfach macht - JA! Das ist richtig. Durch die geplanten Änderungen, wird alles noch vereinfacht gemacht - Blizzard bemüht sich nicht mehr um die Community. Sie werfen nur noch einzelne Brotkrümel hin um den Leuten weiterhin das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
Für meine Ansicht - ein bizzares Unternehmen. Klar, jedes Unternehmen ist darauf aus den größt-möglichen Profit mit dem wenigsten Aufwand zu erziehlen. Aber hier ist das Kaliber etwas größer, da die Spieler auf lange Frist an dem Erfolg mit beteiligt sind. Hier nützt einem Quantität nicht viel, sondern eher Qualität. Das aber die Qualität von Blizzards Produkten stark nachlässt, ist zu erwarten. Blizzard und ihr WoW werden nach dem "Lach König" untergehen - Diablo3 sieht auch nicht so prickelnd aus - epic fail. Das einzige was Blizz noch am Leben erhält ist Starcraft 2, wo komischerweise alles (fast alles) richtig gemacht worden ist.
An die jenigen, die sich genauso aufregen wie ich und vielleicht wie viele anderen, spielt WoW noch nen bissl, bis der Lich King kommt, legt den blöden Affen und kündigt euren Acc. Lasst Blizzard wie einen heißen Stein fallen, so wie sie die richtige Community fallen lässt. Es ist ein geben und nehmen - so wie du mir, bin ich dir. Zeigt Blizzard das ihr es ernst meint und nicht still und heimlich weiterspielt und das hinnimmt, was euch vorgeworfen wird. 
Ich für meinen Teil, spiel WoW bis das AddOn Wotlk ausgerollt ist, wenn mit dem nächsten AddOn nichts besseres kommt, und das alte Aufgewärmte wieder aufgewärmt wird, dann kann mich Blizzard getrost am ***** lecken.
Danke fürs Lesen,

mfg


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Blizzard sollte die alte Welt erneuern.
> Was kommt denn als nächstes? 60% zu 100%mounts? und 100%mounts werden 200%mounts?
> 
> Ich mein hey - kann doch nicht so weitergehn, dass man von Crossroads bis ins Camp Taurajo ganze 2 Minuten reiten muss..
> __*


*

Ist das nicht egal? Wer "will" die alte, gammelige Welt denn wirklich? Was ist daran so toll bzw. was ist an Nordend anders als an der alten Welt? 

Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. ist ein anderes Thema. Es geht mir jetzt mal nur um die Welt an sich. Stimmigkeit etc. ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ansonsten erkenne ich wenig Unterschied.



Belphega schrieb:



			Warum spielt man ein Rollenspiel?
Weil man innerhalb von 2 Tagen 80 und episch sein will?
Oder weil man das Spiel mit seiner Story und allen Möglichkeiten auskosten will?

Wer ersteres wählt, hat den Sinn eines MMORPG's nicht verstanden.
Wer nur noch aufs Equipment schaut, der will nicht WoW spielen, sondern der stillt seine Sucht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf! Blizzard soll die Spieler dazu zwingen die Story warzunehmen, Blizzard soll überhaupt dem Spieler ALLES abnehmen.

Wer Story haben will der bekommt sie grade in WoW mehr als nur auf einem Silbertablett präsentiert. Wer sie nicht haben will kann sie ignorieren. Was ist daran verkehrt? 



Belphega schrieb:



			Reiten ab 20 is ja okay.
Aber noch mehr EP für alle Quests zu bekommen, noch weniger dafür zutun,.. nein..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Wenn ich Story will ist es scheiß egal ob ne Quest 10000 oder 15000 EP bringt, ich werd mir sämtliche Texte, Gespräche, Umgebung etc. so oder so zur Gemüte führen. 

"Story" ist nur wieder eine Ausrede derjenigen die sich betrogen fühlen weil dder Zeitaufwand für ein stetig wachsendes Spiel gleich bleiben muss.

Beispiel: Früher Level 40 Zul'Farrak. Das "musste" ein Highlight sein weil danach zwar noch was kommt, aber nicht mehr arg viel. Heute, ist ZF keinen großen Aufwand mehr wert. Blizzard könnte alles auf dem altem Schwierigkeitsgrad belassen, aber dann ignorieren die Spieler den Content völlig. Warum soll man sich elend schwere 5 Mann Inis antun wenn man 5 Level später sowieso wieder woanders ist und die neuen Welten in greifbare Nähe rücken?

Der Weg ist richtig den Blizzard einschlägt weil WoW sonst an Neuzugängen sterben würde. Würde Blizzard niemals was verainfachen, wäre das Spiel irgendwann unmöglich zu "beenden" was Neueinsteiger nur vergrault, weniger Accounts beschert, dadurch resultierende geringe Einnahmen und den Tod des Spiels.

Wenn ich mal in meine Erfolge gucke sehe ich wie lange ich von 1 - 60, von 60 - 70 und 70 - 80 gebraucht habe. Die Zeiten sind alle ziemlich gleich. Wenn ich mal überlege das alles noch genauso schwer wäre als wären 60 und 70 noch Levelcap, dann hätte sich die Zeit von 1-60 sicherlich deutlich abgehoben, womit ich bei der Hälfte aufgehört hätte zu spielen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juni 2009)

@Dark Guardian 

volles Sign manche sehen den zusammenhang nicht mehr 

sie sollten sich mal nen Level 1 Char erstellen und alleine questen und in Inis gehen ohne gezogen zu werden und ohne werbt einen Freundrabatt
und mit 40 erst das Mount kaufen 

dann merken sie wie öde es ist und wie schwer es ist und ne Gruppe für ne Instanz zu finden

ich wahr mal bei Ilidan vor paar Wochen der hat gesagt seid WotLK ist es ihm total langweilig auch wen er einfach ist es kommt keiner mehr

vote for Mitspracherecht der NPCS die alten Leute wollen auch mal was zu tun haben


----------



## mommel (16. Juni 2009)

Level 1-70 werden mit dem nächsten Addon durch einen 10 Stunden Cinematic ersetzt der alles beinhaltet was man durchs nicht Leveln verpasst hat und man startet direkt mit 70.

Wer Irnoie findet darf sie behalten

Reiten mit 20 find ich nicht so schlimm wie fliegen mit 60


----------



## War-Rock (16. Juni 2009)

lol ey.

Warum macht WoW mit leuten wie mr. T, diesem Star Trek typen, Smudo etc. Werbung?

Sicher nicht um damit kinder anzusprechen. Die kleinen kennen nämlich weder mr. t. noch sonstige konsorten. Ist doch auch klar. Zahlungskräftig sind keine kinder, die ständig ihr "13€ sind viel zu teuer, wann wird WoW endlich kostenlos mimimi loslassen", sondern die, die täglich 1-2 stunden wenns hoch kommt spielen. Ist doch auch klar, ob jemand 13€ bezahlt und 30h pro woche die server belastet oder nur 10h , macht einen großen unterschied für blizz, denn die können dadurch richtig geld sparen nehmen aber das gleiche ein. Gewinnmaximierung.

Und darum gibt es auch den angesprochenen Flug von OG nach TB. Welcher halbwegs gesund im kopf denkende mensch hat spaß eine halbe stunde für nichts durch die Landschaft zu renennen, die man später für alle möglichen quest eh noch zur genüge erforschen kann.

Leute, werdet euch endlich klar, dass Blizz dieses spiel nicht für euch am laufen hält, sondern weil sie dafür kassieren. Und da ja Blizz auch ein Wohlfahrtsverein ist, wird er wirtschafliche interessen hinen an stellen und dafür nur dafür sorgen, dass Hobby- und Arbeitslose im spiel etwas darstellen können.

Das hat gar nichts mit irgendwelchen argumenten zu tun, ob jeder nun alles sehen will/darf/kann oder nicht. Aber 99,9% der Ü30 generation hat andere dinge im Kopf als abendelang zu raiden. Diese sind auch die beste Zielgruppe für Blizz. Heulen nicht, stellen keine großen ansprüche, zahlen ihre 13€ wie alle anderen auch.

Es ist das totale miss- bzw. unverständniss des 13 €-Arguments. Alle zahlen das geld, aber manche fordern dafür weniger leistung, nur eben leichte kost. Das schlägt für Blizz zwei fliegen mit einer klappe, da dann auch an das Gamedesign geringerer Ansprüch gestellt wird.

Man muss sich nur mal das interview mit Smudo auf buffed.de durchlesen. Es wird ganz eindeutig klar, dass es für leute, die andere verpflichtungen als ihre Gilde haben kaum möglich ist sich ein paar stunden einfach zu reservieren. Der Anteil der "Hardcore-Gamer" ist so verschwindend gering, dass blizz diese nur noch aus representativen Zwecken und eventuell zum beta-testen auf den PTRs am laufen hält. Aber rein ökonomisch dürften diese Blizz relativ am A... vorbei gehen...
Und was war Blizz noch gleich, ahja ein Wohlfahrtsverein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ernst, blizz schert sich einen dreck um den Skill der spieler und ob dieser belohnt werden sollte. Für Blizz ist jeder Spieler gleich viel wert, allerdings kosten manche viel mehr als andere.

Wer sich in etwas hinnein nerden will, skill beweisen und massig zeit investieren um titel und ansehen zu erlangen, der soll Mathe, Physik oder sonst was studieren, da ist die zeit weitaus besser angelegt.


----------



## Undead1 (16. Juni 2009)

Psycoma schrieb:


> /sign... dein ganzer thread ist unqualifiziert. du bist doch nur ein bockiges kind, der es anderen nicht gönnt, das sie die ganzen sachen schneller und leichter erreichen als es bei dir der fall war.
> 
> außerdem hab ich den eindruck das solche leute, die am lautesten schreien hier wie anspruchslos das spiel geworden ist, auch erst frühestens seit BC dabei sind.
> 
> ...





xD

da stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist doch besser das man das Mount früher bekommt oder hat einer von euch noch Lust zu laufen?
Mit dem schneller lvln, frag ich mich wieso regen die Leute sich auf?
Ist doch besser wenn man nur sagen wir pff 1 Woche braucht oder 2 keine Ahnung wie schnell ihr so lvlt.
Ich hab sogar noch Werbt einen Freund ich hab alle Klassen auf lvl 60 die mir fehlten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg

Undead1


----------



## Magatsu (16. Juni 2009)

Wow verändert sich? Wow gefällt dir nicht mehr? Dann spiel was anderes. Meine Güte, dieser Thread passt in die Schublade "Geht Wow unter?!"

@TE hier für dich: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## Gerti (16. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!



Jau keine zwei Wipes bei Mimiron und der lag bei uns und die Bosse da vor waren ja lachhaft hat man alles in der ersten ID geklatscht.
Und die Hardmodes sollte man in Easymodes umtaufen. Garkein anspruch mehr  tststs, wie kann man sowas nur machen.

Jetzt mal im ernst, ich hab 2 10er raids und 2 25er raids die Woche und wir haben an den Bossen zu knabbern. Haben jetzt pro ID ca immer einen Boss mehr gekillt bekommen, was ich eigentlich Balancetechnisch ganz gut finde. Kein monatelange wipen an einem Boss sondern  es ist auch Fortschritt möglich. Und wenn wirs mal clear haben gibts auch noch die Hardmodes...
Ich denke, der Ulduar Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut gewählt und für jeden gibt es da das richtige. "Gelegenheitsspieler" könnnen mit Übung Bosse legen und die "Topgilden" werden denke ich mal an den Hardmodes zu knabbern haben, hab mir sagen lassen die sind Teilweise garnicht so einfach und nicht im dritten Versuch machbar... Öh mom *ingame guck* Verdammt der halbe Server steht mit Starcaller und dem rostigen Protodrachen in  Dalaran scheinbar doch alles Easymode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (16. Juni 2009)

Blizzard tut eben das was die Mehrheit an Spielern fordert, schneller & leichter.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> spieler die mehr zeit haben oder mehr "skill" sollten auch mehr belohnt werden die die weniger zeit haben oder kein "skill" sollten warten bis zum nächsten addon da kann man alles nachholen -.-"
> 
> oder halt ganz einfach paar monate länger warten


Da geb ich dir insofern recht, dass man den Raidcontent nicht soweit vereinfachen sollte, dass letztlich jeder Bankchar "durchrushen" kann. Wenn ich am Tag nur ein oder zwei Stunden online bin, gehts eben nur stückweise. DAS sollte aber zumindest möglich sein. Diesen Kompromiss muss ich eben machen als Vollzeitler mit Famile. Deswegen darf Blizz anderen Spielern nicht umfangreiche Instanzen/Raids nehmen, die stundenlangen Spaß gewähren (ok, umfangreiche 5er Instanzen (siehe Maraudon) sind in wotlk allerdings Fehlanzeige).

Dieses Geheule allerdings über schei** Casuals, freeloot und sowieso alles Mist, verstehe ich nicht. Ich spiel nicht, wenns kein Spaß macht. Aber dergleichen habe ich von dir auch noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Omidas (16. Juni 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> [...]
> Öh mom *ingame guck* Verdammt der halbe Server steht mit Starcaller und dem rostigen Protodrachen in  Dalaran scheinbar doch alles Easymode
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tolles Beispiel ... wirkllich ...

Nehmen wir an dur wärst Stundent zu beinn deines Semesters wird dir gesagt,
was du zum Ende hin können musst. Dabei siehst du das du zu Beginn 50%
nicht direkt lösen kannst, ohne was dafür zu tun. den Rest eben noch nicht,
aber deine Erfahrung sagt dir, das es nicht lange dauern wird bis doch.

Ist jetzt das dann schwer, nur weil man es im Moment noch nicht kann?
Eher nicht.


----------



## Nimeroth (16. Juni 2009)

Naja..."Ich hab auch 13€ bezahlt, ich will auch alles erleben dürfen". Den Satz liest man immer wieder. Und immer wieder denke ich: "Aber das ist doch der Fall!". Ich meine, es wird doch niemandem verwehrt sich 24 weitere Spieler zu schnappen, und nach Ulduar zu marschieren? Es gibt keinen Grenzposten, der vor dem Portal erstmal den "Ich-hab-40h-die-Woche-gezockt" Schein sehen will.

Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied heisst es so schön, und man ist was man aus sich macht. Vieleicht sollte der Zeitliche Aspekt einfach mal berücksichtigt werden. Ich bin absolut dafür dass jeder alles sehen können soll. Aber bedeuted das automatisch, das der 8h die Woche Spieler genauso weit sein muss wie der 3-mal-die-Woche-Raid-haber? Und das zum gleichen zeitpunkt?

Ich glaube irgendwie nicht...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> online. Und wenn man online ist, ist man auf niemanden angewiesen. Das war zu Classic deutlich besser!



Lol. Bis man die 40 für einen Raid zusammen hatte war man erstmal 1-2h online, selbst wenn sie alle aus derselben Gilde kamen. Der eine hatte dies vergessen der andere das, der dritte war krank... klar waren mehr Leute online, aber nur weil sie warteten, das der Raid endlich losging. Das Ganze hat mich so geödet das ich auf PvP gewechselt bin. Nee, mein Lieber, in Classic war NICHTS besser, sonder prakzisch alles schlechter - aber das weiß nur jemand, der tatsächlich zu Classic Zeiten online war und nicht Anti-Blizzard Propaganda nachfaselt.


----------



## bullybaer (16. Juni 2009)

Meine Empfehlung an den TE:

/WOWQUIT

Und du wirst sehen, es gibt noch wichtigeres im Leben als Pixelitems. Wems zu einfach wird oder wems keinen Spass mehr macht soll doch einfach aufhören. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.


@Technocrat

/SIGN


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Meinung recht interpretiere könnte man ja auch gleich auf 80 anfangen Technocrat.



Lol, wo habe ich denn das gesagt? Ich sagte bloß, das WoW ein Spiel ist. Übrigens bin ich eine begeisterte Levelerin, wen auch Casual. Darfst Dir gerne mal hier auf buffed.de mein Profil und meine chars angucken.


----------



## Raethor (16. Juni 2009)

Danke für diesen Thread.

Der beinhaltete geistige Dünnschiss hat mir einige Zeit bei der Arbeit versüßt. ;D

Damit der Post nicht völlig OT is:
Ich habe WoW damals wegen Raid-Burnout und anstehenden WAR-Release aufgehört. Die kluft zwiswchen "Casual-" und "Power-Gamer" fand ich damals in Ordnung. Es war m.E. nach zwar auf dem falschen Weg aber noch ok. Auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad war noch in ok. Zwar durch Nerfs auf dem falschen Weg, aber soweit ok.
WotLK hab ich nicht gespielt, aber nach der Meldung, dass nach 4 Tagen nach Release der komplette Content(mit ausnahme von achievements) clear war, hatte ich auch keine Motivation es anzufangen. Nach Meinungen meiner alten Gilde, ists mit Ulduar zwar etwas besser geworden, aber trotzdem geht man größtenteils nur durch. 

Naja, zwar gebe ich sonst nicht viel auf Meinungen, wenn ich das Spiel nicht selbst getestet habe, aber Lust besteht eh nicht. Da verbring ich meine zeit lieber im buffed Forum. Manchmal besser als jede Comedy-Show!

mfg


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt da das Leistung-Belohnung-Prinzip?



Da, wo es hingehört: auf Arbeit. Beim Spielen hat das NICHTS verloren.


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> ...
> Reiten mit 20 find ich nicht so schlimm wie fliegen mit 60



Für denjenigen, der sich nicht noch levellang in der Scherbenwelt aufhalten, sondern mit 68 gleich in Nordend weiterquesten möchte, ist Fliegen mit 68 oder 70 gleichbedeutend mit Fliegen mit 77. Ob die 60 nun glücklich gewählt ist, ist Ansichtssache. Aber warum soll jemand die ersten Flugversuche beim Lösen von irgendwelchen Quests in Nordend machen?


----------



## Nimeroth (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lol. Bis man die 40 für einen Raid zusammen hatte war man erstmal 1-2h online, selbst wenn sie alle aus derselben Gilde kamen. Der eine hatte dies vergessen der andere das, der dritte war krank... klar waren mehr Leute online, aber nur weil sie warteten, das der Raid endlich losging. Das Ganze hat mich so geödet das ich auf PvP gewechselt bin. Nee, mein Lieber, in Classic war NICHTS besser, sonder prakzisch alles schlechter - aber das weiß nur jemand, der tatsächlich zu Classic Zeiten online war und nicht Anti-Blizzard Propaganda nachfaselt.



Man sollte aber vieleicht auch mal die Scheuklappen abnehmen und nicht, nur weil man selbst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat (vieleicht war deine Gilde ein chaotischer, unkoordinierter Haufen?), gleich alles schlecht amchen?

Ich pers. find PvP in WoW total bescheuert. Alles basiert nur auf items und hat gerade im Anfang überhaupt nichts mit Skill zu tun. Jegliche PvP Systeme die auf items basieren sind Schrott. So, meine Meinung, aber wenn es Leute gibt die dieses System akzeptieren isses doch ok.

Einfach mal ein bissel über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht alles verteufeln nur weil man schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.



			
				Technocrat schrieb:
			
		

> Da, wo es hingehört: auf Arbeit. Beim Spielen hat das NICHTS verloren.



Gut, dann bitte den Frostwyrm, sämtliche PvP-Belohnungen inkl. Punktewertung & items SOFORT entfernen. Allen das gleiche in die Hand drücken und ein vorher-wie-nacher-PvP einrichten. Dann ist's konsequent.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Drop-Dead (16. Juni 2009)

veränderungen bringen nicht immer schlechtes aber wenns noch einfacher wird ... omg wo bleibt die herausforderung ?!


----------



## kurnthewar (16. Juni 2009)

was ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe ist warum muss jemand 4 monate bis auf 80 leveln damit er cool ist ?

oder warum muss einer 3 monate hero inzen farmen damit er cool ist ?

oder warum soll ich in eine raid gilde einsteigen und denen da den 3 monate den arsch lecken damit ich nach naxxramas darf ?

oder warum muss ich 2 billionen gold haben damit ich cool bin ?



leute wer sich 40er instanzen und bis level 60 laufen zurück will den verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nee, mein Lieber, in Classic war NICHTS besser, sonder prakzisch alles schlechter - aber das weiß nur jemand, der tatsächlich zu Classic Zeiten online war und nicht Anti-Blizzard Propaganda nachfaselt.


Das ist die Natur des Menschen. Früher wars in der Erinnerung immer schön. Jung, jede Party mitgenommen, Freunde waren genauso drauf. Vergessen sind die Geldsorgen, die dunkle 1-Raum-Bude, die Kopfschmerzen nach der Party.
Das mag zweifellos ein sinnvolles "Feature" der Natur sein - welche Frau bekäme je ein zweites Kind, wenn die Entbindung im Rückblick nicht so verharmlost würde?!

Was WoW anbetrifft, scheint mir deine nüchternde Betrachtung vergangener WoW-Tage aber des bessere Weg zu sein. Ich "unterstelle" mal, du nimmst, was dir das Spiel gibt und heulst nicht über das, was es nicht gibt - und vermutlich macht WoW dir Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Um so länger mehr ich hier zum Thema lese, umso gruseliger wirds. Es scheint eine erschreckend große Zahl von Leuten zu geben, die auf  Aufmerksamkeit, Belohnung und Erfolgsnachweise in einem SPIEL angewiesen sind! Ein erfolgreicher Char scheint zunehmend das eigene Selbstbewusstsein zu formen.
> 
> Ihr spielt ein Spiel, das euch nervt, ihr seid genervt von Casuals, genervt von zu leichten Instanzen, genervt von zu leichten Raids, von Reitfähigkeit-Änderungen, Zeppelinen, genervt vom Nerf - aber ihr spielt weiter?!
> Klar hängt man an Dingen, gerade wenn man seit Jahren dabei ist. Aber wenns mir zum Halse raushängt, dann geh ich!



/sign

Genau so ist es, und es wäre zu wünschen, das diese "Leistungsanhänger" diese Leistung mal im RL brächten und nicht in einem Spiel. Dann wären sie auch in WoW relaxter und die Atmospäre in der Community wäre besser. Letzendlich also ein Gewinn für alle, wenn man WoW als Spiel sieht und nicht als Ersatz für eine Karriere im RL.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> veränderungen bringen nicht immer schlechtes aber wenns noch einfacher wird ... omg wo bleibt die herausforderung ?!



Im Rollenspiel. Statt Items zu grabben wird dann mal gefordert, was wirklich wichtig ist: soziales Verhalten und Phantasie.


----------



## vekol (16. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?



WoW ist ein Asiagrinder mit Story, bloß wenn man die Story oft genug mitbekommen hat dann nutzen auch Vereinfachungen/Lockmittel nix mehr, es ist Schicht im Schacht. Ich kann die ganzen verdammten Kackquests im Classicbereich nicht mehr sehen und auch die Scherbenwelt hängt mir schon ziemlich zum Hals raus - da es vielen so geht passiert das, was hier bemängelt wird. Ist halt die billigste Lösung, alternativ könnte man den Classicbereich neu-, umgestalten bzw. ausbauen was wiederum aufgrund der allgemeinen endgamegeilheit auch wieder niemand zu schätzen weiß. Wobei sich das endgame nach einiger (kurzer) Zeit auch zur Routine entwickelt, da es immer das gleiche ist.

Nach den ersten XP Nervs (im Raum 30-60 war es glaube ich, 30% mehr XP pro Quest und 20% weniger XP pro Level) hat kaum einer meiner Bekannten einen neuen Char angefangen, mit Werbt einen Freund wurden dann schon einige neue Helden geboren, die es dank den Anpassungen in der Scherbenwelt auch noch vor WotLk auf 70 schafften - sind mittlerweile größtenteils 80 und wenn sie nicht den 1st, 2nd oder 3rd main ersetzt haben kaum noch online. Allgemein geht halt die Sorge um, daß man sich für irgendwas den Arsch aufreißt, was beim nächsten Contenpatch jeder in selbigen geblasen bekommt, daher sind jetzt auch die 1st, 2nd und 3rd mains nur noch am WE on um mal Ulduar10 zu sehen oder in Naxxramas einem bisherigen Stiefkind etwas Ausrüstung zu beschaffen. Wenn Blizzard nicht langsam die Lags in den Griff bekommt ist damit aber auch kurzum Sense.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Was WoW anbetrifft, scheint mir deine nüchternde Betrachtung vergangener WoW-Tage aber des bessere Weg zu sein. Ich "unterstelle" mal, du nimmst, was dir das Spiel gibt und heulst nicht über das, was es nicht gibt - und vermutlich macht WoW dir Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freut mich, das mich hier einer so gut versteht. Und ja, Ich spiele WoW seit dem Releasetag ohne Auszeit und mag es immer noch!


----------



## Weldras (16. Juni 2009)

Ja WoW ist ein einfaches Spiel, jedoch immernoch enorm umfangreich. Mit Wotk wurde vieles vereinfacht, da jeder der 12-13 millonen spieler es kapieren muss und es auch packen kann. Blizzard wird dem sicher nicht entgegensteuern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Spieler die ne schwirige Herausfoderung brauchen, geht in die Arena und zockt unter die besten 200 hoch, dort habt ihr sie. ;-)

grüsse


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2009)

95% aller aktiven WoW-Spieler sind mit dem Spiel zufrieden.

Die anderen 5% sind süchtige Spieler die das Spiel nicht mehr aufhören können.

Diese 5% finden aber das Spiel auch noch scheiße, können es aber wie gesagt nicht aufhören.

Diese 5% fangen an in Foren zu flamen und senseless Posts zu machen.

Die 95% sind zufrieden, also machen sie keine Posts.

Die 5% fallen aber dermaßen auf, weil eben die zufriedenen Spieler nichts sagen.

Propaganda und so...

Ich will damit sagen das WoW den Anschein hat das fast alle das Spiel scheiße finden.
Das wird aber eben nur durch diese 5% hervorgerufen die extrem auffallend sind...

so long...


----------



## Omidas (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Im Rollenspiel. Statt Items zu grabben wird dann mal gefordert, was wirklich wichtig ist: soziales Verhalten und Phantasie.



Das hat mit WotlK nun gerade abgebaut.

soziales Verhalten ist sowas von Out zu Zeiten, wo man jede Woche mit einer anderen
Random NAxxgruppe den Raid cleart. Wenn man es nicht gnadenlos übertreibt, wird man
immer eine Gruppe finden, die einen genauso schnell wieder vergisst.
Selbst wenn man der Meinung ist das Classic/Bc nicht gut waren, muss man sich
eingestehen, dass Gilden viel wichtiger waren als heute.
Und kenne einige Gilden, die darunter leiden, das es so leicht ist.
Spart eure ID für die Gilde auf, wo man nur 80% oder weniger der Bosse legt ist schwer
zu verkaufen, wenn man mit einer Random Gruppe locker clearen kann.

NAtürlcih gibt es das nicht überall. Glaube dir, das es in deiner Gilde gut läuft. Aber
deswegen darf man auch mal betrachten, wies anderen geht. Ich sollte etwas die
Rosarote Brille für BC ablegen und du für WotlK


----------



## healyeah666 (16. Juni 2009)

Mimimi? Wenns dir nicht mehr gefällt höhr doch auf zu spielen.


----------



## Nimeroth (16. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ...



Es gibt aber nicht nur Schwarz und Weiss...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Doonna (16. Juni 2009)

Zu den Inzen:
Finde sie sollten es so beibehalten, Ulda zb. hat ja noch einen gewissen schwierigkeitsgrad, aber finde es sollte etwas mehr raid inis geben.

Die Reittier änderungen: 
Find Reiten Mit Level 30 war perfekt angepasst, aber 20 ist meiner Meinung zu früh, da haben die die es bekommen ja garkein glücks gefühl mehr, weils einfach viel zu normal ist. Epic reiten würd ich ab 50 machen.

Flugtieränderungen: 
Find ich alle Sinvoll.

Im großen und ganzen hab ich nicht viel zu meckern, zb. Blizz macht ja auch saugeile sachen mit dem argentumtunier usw.

Viele meckern das sie BC scheiße fanden, nun meckern sie über WotlK...WotlK ist halt vielseitiger, wär doch einfallslos wenn blizz einfach nur ne menge kranke raids hinzufügt. solang es alles noch einen gewissen schwierigkeitsgrad hat (je auf stufe angepasst) ist das doch in irdnung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Weldras schrieb:


> Die Spieler die ne schwirige Herausfoderung brauchen, geht in die Arena und zockt unter die besten 200 hoch, dort habt ihr sie. ;-)



Ja, aber die, die hier weinen das alles zu leicht ist, das sind die, die mit auswendiggelernten Rotationen und Moves wie beim Malen-nach-Zahlen Bosse legen. Diese Art von Leuten hat leider in der Arena nicht den Hauch einer Chance, so das Dein eigentlich sinnvoller Tip hier nicht gilt: die Arena ist für Raider nicht schwierig, sondern schlicht und einfach unmöglich.

Wer einen Gegenbeweis erbringen möchte füge hier bitte einen Armory Link ein auf einen Char, der nicht nur Uldar clear hat sondern auch mehr als 1500 Arena Rating...


----------



## king1608 (16. Juni 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 95% aller aktiven WoW-Spieler sind mit dem Spiel zufrieden.
> 
> Die anderen 5% sind süchtige Spieler die das Spiel nicht mehr aufhören können.
> 
> ...




Den Beweis für die 95 % Zufrieden und 5% Nicht will ich sehen..dann reden wa mal weiter <.<!


----------



## Zarlos (16. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Welt entwickelt sich... wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> Oder würdest du heute gerne noch sparen wie blöd, um dir erst nach einem halben Leben einen VW Käfer kaufen zu können?



jo das die Welt sich entwickelt finden auch viele ok aber wenn man sich die Instanzen bzw Raids ansieht ist es auf jeden fall ein Kinderspiel das witzige daran ist das die Leute es trotzdem nicht hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer einen Gegenbeweis erbringen möchte füge hier bitte einen Armory Link ein auf einen Char, der nicht nur Uldar clear hat sondern auch mehr als 1500 Arena Rating...



Wäre das nicht erscheinen eines solchen Links dann der Beweis das PvE'ler kein PvP können, oder dass PvP'ler kein PvE können ?^^

Mich würde mal interessieren warum du immer in PvE lastigen Themen als bekennende PvP Spielerin so rumhetzen musst? Bringt dir das irgendwas? Hast du vieleicht was zu kompensieren?

Ich mein das völlig ernst, weil mir das schon seit Wochen wenn nicht Monaten auffällt, daß du versucht PvE Spieler unterschwellig zu beleidigen und als Vollidioten die nichts drauf haben darzustellen. Du selbst jedoch bist die Krone der Schöpfung und ist dein Müsli Morgens mit nem dicken Löffel Weissheit.

Ich bin normal echt ein ruhiger und sachlicher Mensch, aber manchmal frag ich mich echt wie man so verbittert und arrogant zugleich sein kann...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nicht nur Schwarz und Weiss...
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



Das ist klar, ich hab jetzt nur mal den "Hauptteil" rausgenommen.

Ich hab keinen Beweis für die Prozentsätze... das ist einfach nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Das hat mit WotlK nun gerade abgebaut.
> 
> soziales Verhalten ist sowas von Out zu Zeiten, wo man jede Woche mit einer anderen
> Random NAxxgruppe den Raid cleart.



Sorry, aber genau das Raiden ist, woran WoW krankt - hirnlos Items abgreifen und Bosse clearen. Du hast mich da mißverstanden, ich redet von RPG und nicht von Highscores. Schon das Leute meinen, das es etwas wie "Endcontent" in einem RPG geben kann, zeigt, das sie das Spiel nicht verstanden haben. Was man Blizz vorwerfen kann, ist, das sie Raider füttern, weil sie auch zahlen, und das sie zuwenig für die sozialen Spieler tun, denen das Wort "sozial" mehr bedeutet als gemeinsam Inis auszuräumen.


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eben ein Video gesehen, in dem 4 Leute den Flammenlevi heroisch gemacht haben. Ich weiss, dass das nicht representativ für die ganze Ini ist. Aber da fehlen einem die Worte.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer einen Gegenbeweis erbringen möchte füge hier bitte einen Armory Link ein auf einen Char, der nicht nur Uldar clear hat sondern auch mehr als 1500 Arena Rating...



bisschen übertrieben gerade^^

1500 ist jetzt net grad schwer zu erreichen


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein Video gesehen, in dem 4 Leute den Flammenlevi heroisch gemacht haben. Ich weiss, dass das nicht representativ für die ganze Ini ist. Aber da fehlen einem die Worte.



Hm, mir fällt da eigentlich sofort eines ein: Privatserver.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1500 ist jetzt net grad schwer zu erreichen



Für Leute die nur raiden, schon.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Hm, mir fällt da eigentlich sofort eines ein: Privatserver.



Nein, das war nicht auf einem Privatserver...


Und 1500 Rating ist nicht schwer, da man bis 1500 keine bis kaum Punkte verliert.


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Hm, mir fällt da eigentlich sofort eines ein: Privatserver.



Schau selbst


----------



## Pcasso (16. Juni 2009)

die machen dass, damit die twink schneller lvln, damit getwinkt wird und nicht, so wie jetzt nur noch deathknights rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem isset doch in ordnung, die leute die NEU anfangen, die stören sich daran nicht, weil es für sie NEU ist....und die leute die schon ihren main auf 80 haben, brauchen sich nicht mehr daran stören , weil die es schon gesehen haben. eigentlich können sich die twinker hier freuen.

ehm....oder ist es vielleicht weil du zuviel zeit damals ins farmen gesteckt hast und nun deprimiert bist?

ich finds gut so...*thumbsup* @ blizzard ... nen dritten twink hätt ich sonst 100% NICHT angefangen , aber so könnt ich mal drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Für Leute die nur raiden, schon.



was meinst du mit nur raiden?

7x die woche? 5x? 

es gibt auch nen mix von^^


----------



## Exeliron (16. Juni 2009)

es ist kein wunder dass alles einfacher wird. ein großteil der leute die wow durch die monatlichen zahlungen finanzieren wollen halt möglichst einfach gut sein um damit angeben zu können. 

*zwangsläufige konsequenz:* 
die entwickler machen alles einfacher um die kunden zufriedenzustellen. der finanziell unerhebliche teil der leute die anch schweren aufgaben und hohen anforderungen lechzen spielt keine rolle, es geht ums geld.

*spätkonsequenz aus diesem szenario: *
alles ist zu einfach, jeder hat das beste, niemand kann mehr angeben wie toll er doch spielen kann. folge: alle wollen es schwerer haben um die ganz schlechten wieder abzuhängen. die entwickler richten sich nach der großen schreienden masse, diesmal werden die wenigen schlechten ignoriert.

dieser kreislauf vollzieht sich immer und er wird auch manchmal unter dem begriff balancing genannt.



also meine prognose: freut euch, irgendwann wirds wieder schwerer, nur zur zeit zieht halt die masche mit dem einfachen content einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## unforgotten (16. Juni 2009)

Mit level 60 starten? warum nicht... wäre doch für diejenigen die schon mehrere 80iger haben gar nicht so schlecht. 
Ob man nun zum x-ten mal die gleiche brachland-quest "abarbeitet" oder mit dem gepimpten twink durch die quests rast ist doch eigentlich jacke wie hose oder? 
Ich wage mal zu behaupten das für diejenigen die schon einen 80iger haben meistens kein Problem damit haben ihren twinks ein mount zu kaufen oder sie von oben
bis unten mit vz auszustatten von denen ein Anfänger nur träumen kann.
Meine Twinks hatten mit lvl 5 schon "feurige waffe" und dreimal soviel hp wie üblich... warum? weil es eben möglich ist.
Wenn es wirklich fair (?) zugehen sollte dann dürfte es nicht möglich sein Gold an Low-Chars zu schicken oder im AH einzukaufen.
Alles ändert sich ... und mir ist es egal ab wann jemand reiten oder fliegen kann... mein main kann das schon lang und ich neide niemanden wenn er weniger zeit 
braucht wie ich damals vor ur-zeiten.
ich werde meinen dudu dann weiter leveln, hatte bisher weder zeit noch lust nochmal die ganze scherbenwelt zu fuß abzuschleichen, auch wenn der char spass macht.. die quests bleiben die alten.


----------



## EyeofSauron (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, aber die, die hier weinen das alles zu leicht ist, das sind die, die mit auswendiggelernten Rotationen und Moves wie beim Malen-nach-Zahlen Bosse legen. Diese Art von Leuten hat leider in der Arena nicht den Hauch einer Chance, so das Dein eigentlich sinnvoller Tip hier nicht gilt: die Arena ist für Raider nicht schwierig, sondern schlicht und einfach unmöglich.
> 
> Wer einen Gegenbeweis erbringen möchte füge hier bitte einen Armory Link ein auf einen Char, der nicht nur Uldar clear hat sondern auch mehr als 1500 Arena Rating...


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Leggapommes
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Eru%C3%A9n
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Mackzter

usw usf
arena ist nicht schwer, sondern unausgeglichen
zeig mir lieber einen verstärker schamanen unter den top 1000

balance=/=skill


----------



## Omidas (16. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber genau das Raiden ist, woran WoW krankt - hirnlos Items abgreifen und Bosse clearen. Du hast mich da mißverstanden, ich redet von RPG und nicht von Highscores. Schon das Leute meinen, das es etwas wie "Endcontent" in einem RPG geben kann, zeigt, das sie das Spiel nicht verstanden haben. Was man Blizz vorwerfen kann, ist, das sie Raider füttern, weil sie auch zahlen, und das sie zuwenig für die sozialen Spieler tun, denen das Wort "sozial" mehr bedeutet als gemeinsam Inis auszuräumen.



Da sind wir vollkommen einer Meinung. Nur kommen wir komischerweise zu ganz
grundsätzlich anderen Schlüssen.

Das hirnlose Itemabgreifen wird ja gerade durch den einfachen Content erleichtert.
Mit BC war eine Gruppe gefragt, die einen guten Zusammenhalt hatte. Sprich
meistens eine Gilde. 25/10 Helden die gemeinsam auszogen einen schier unbezwingbaren
Bösewicht zu erledigen ... ein rp technischer traum wie ich finde.
Das weiterkommen eines solchen Raids war zu einem guten Stück dadurch geprägt,
wie gut sich ein jeder aufeinander verlassen konte. Itemgeile Menschen die nur Items
abgreifen wollten um dann den besseren Gilden zu joinen waren eine Gefahr.
In vielen Gilden aber schweisten diese Herausforderungen mehr und mehr zusammen.
Spieler die Fehler gemacht haben wurden aufgeholfen und ihnen Tipps gegeben.
Mein romantischer Blick auf die perfekte Raidgilde. Und das schliesst nicht zwanghaft 
das erreichen des Endcontent mit ein.
Du findest, das es nicht das Ziel sein sollte, das es einen Endcontent in einem RPG
gibt, was ich genauso sehe. Nur sehe ich das es mit WotlK eben dieser Endcontent
Zustand von immer mehr erreicht wird. Viele die für den einfachen Content sind
begründen dies damit, das sie das Ende sehen wollen. Viele die es schwerer haben
wollen genau dies nie haben. Eigentlich müssten dir also eher die Leute smphatischer
sein, für die der Weg das Ziel ist und es knackig haben wollen.
Das du den sozialen Faktor in einer Raidgilde nicht sehen kannst/willst, will mir nur
schwer einleuchten, den wie gesagt sind viele durch die vielen versuche genau das
geworden: Sozial. Ach ich hab mehr DKP aber wenn er das Item kriegt würde er sich
arg verbessern und dem Raid helfen. Das kann in einem PvE Raid passieren wenn man
sich versteht.

Und ich finde es leider bedauerlich, dass du der Meinung bist, dass es ein Fehler ist,
dass Blizzard die Raider füttert. Den das gleiche Recht forderst du für Casuals ja auch.
Das eine große Gruppe Spieler nicht außen vor gelassen wird.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Das du den sozialen Faktor in einer Raidgilde nicht sehen kannst/willst, will mir nur
> schwer einleuchten, den wie gesagt sind viele durch die vielen versuche genau das
> geworden: Sozial.uppe Spieler nicht außen vor gelassen wird.



Gut, das will ich Dir dann gerne glauben, aber mir sind solche Gilden noch nicht begegnet. Wer auf Turalyon in eine Raidgilde will, muß Items nachweisen und Testruns bestehen. Wenn er drin ist, muß er sich dem allmächtigen Tyrannen DKP beugen und dem Raidleiter, der die nächsten Termine festlegt. Sozial ist da gar nichts dran. Aber da ich immer nur die Holy Avengers geleitet habe und nie in einer anderen Gilde war, kann ich natürlich zum inneren Aufbau und Verhalten von Raidergilden nichts sagen. Bei uns melden sich ja immer nur Bewerber, die von Raidergilden Horrorstories erzählen und die Schnauze vollhaben - und solche Leute sind naturgemäß nicht objektiv. Mag also wohl sein, das Raider soziale Gilden bilden können, aber von außen geben sie sich immer wie gut funktionierende, straff geführte Organisationen aus kooperierenden Egoisten zum clearen von Inis, wo jeder wie ein perfektes Rädchen agieren muß. 

Freut mich aber, das wir viele Dinge ähnlich sehen.


----------



## PTY (16. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe bei meinem PvP Beispiel (gerne auch auf Raider erweiterbar) Warum twinkt so jemand? Weil er a) seinen Char Nummer 1 ausgereizt hat und b) die Vielvalt andere Chars testen möchte.


Damit wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Die Vielfalt anderer Chars austesten kann man in einem Rollenspiel nur über das Leveln. Sonst testet man ja nicht die Vielfalt des Charakters, sondern nur den Teil, den der Charakter am Ende der Lernkurve darstellt. Bei WoW wären somit 98,75% der "Vielfalt" verloren, wenn man direkt als 80er starten würde.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ihm nun aber PvP und/oder raiden gnaz doll viel Spaß macht, er gerne den Marktführer spielen möchte (und kein anderes Spiel wie du es so nett vorschlägst), aber ungerne twinke, düfte es das folgerichtig nicht, weil du der Meinung bist, dass das irgendwelchen ominösen Regeln eines Rollenspiels widespricht, die du nicht mal zitieren kannst.


Zitieren kann ich das sehr wohl. Es gibt jedoch mehrere Arten von Rollenspielen. WoW ist ein "reglementiertes Rollenspiel", da es nach festen Regeln gespielt wird. Und da wir hier über WoW diskutieren, zitiere ich gerne, wie es sich mit einem "reglementiertes Rollenspiel" verhält. Es stellt damit das klassische Rollenspiel dar. Ob der RP-Teil gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. 

"Reglementierte Rollenspiele sind Spiele, in denen die Spieler festen Spielregeln, Spielplänen oder Drehbüchern folgen und sich bestimmter Spielmittel bedienen. Dazu gehören im weitesten Sinne alle Spieltypen, die wiederholt nach festen Regeln gespielt werden. Hier gibt es oft ein umfassendes Talent- oder Fertigkeitensystem: Die Charaktere der Spieler besitzen dann Werte wie Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Charisma oder Intelligenz und auf den Werten basierende Talente wie Reiten, Überreden oder Schwimmen. Durch das Bestehen von Abenteuern (Quests) erhalten die Spieler dann Erfahrungspunkte, die für Verbesserungen dieser Charakterwerte eingesetzt werden."

Quelle: Rollenspiel (Wikipedia)

Ganz besonders interessant ist der Satz "[..] bei reglementierten Rollenspielen gibt es häufig einen Spielleiter, der auch die Einhaltung der Regeln kontrolliert". Und bei WoW ist nunmal der Spielehersteller der Spielleiter, also Blizzard. Er gibt vor, das man in seinem Rollenspiel zu leveln hat, um die volle Stärke seines Charakter ausbauen zu können. Wenn man das nicht will, baut man seinen Charakter entweder nicht zur vollen Stärke aus und macht was anderes damit, oder man nimmt einfach nicht an dem Spiel teil. Aber niemand wird genötigt, etwas zu tun, was er nicht mag. Diese Behauptung ist einfach falsch.

Im übrigen ist ebenfalls bei allen anderen Typen des Rollenspiels immer eine Lernkurve für den gespielten Charakter vorgesehen. Mit Ausnahme des pädagogischen Rollenspiels, wo man sich gedanklich versucht, in die Rolle eines anderen hinein zu versetzen. Wir sind hier aber bei einem Computerspiel. Und nach deiner Definition wäre auch ein Egoshooter ein Rollenspiel, da man ja die Rolle der Spielfigur übernimmt. Demnach wären sogar alle Computer-Spiele, in denen man irgendeine Spielfigur steuert, irgendwie Rollenspiele. Diese werden aber (logischerweise) nicht explizit als Rollenspiel beworben, da jeder normale Mensch sich unter Rollenspiel genau das vorstellt, was in WoW usus ist: einen oder mehrere Charakter ausbauen, um stärker zu werden.

Ich merke, das wir hier immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen. Ich verstehe und akzeptiere, das du WoW nicht als Rollenspiel ansiehst, sondern mehr als Egoschooter. Ob das bei einem als Rollenspiel beworbenen Spiel sinnvoll ist, ist ein anderes Thema. Ich jedenfalls sehe es als Rollenspiel und habe mir genau aus diesem Grund damals WoW gekauft. Daher kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso man von einem Rollenspiel verlangt, das alle Rollenspiel-Elemente entfernt werden, um am Ende einen vielleicht besseren Egoshooter zu haben.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich selber habe 3 80er und würde mich freuen wenn ich für meine anderen Twinks vergünstigungen (außer AC-gebundene Items) bekämme 

denn ich kann brennende Steppe u die Scherbenwelt nicht mehr sehen 

warum will ich nen Twink hochziehen damit ich neben 2 dds 1 tank auch mal 2 Heilklassen habe aber es nervt das dumpfe Questen gut man lernt die Spielweise aber das kann ich dann auch ab 70 in Nordend 


es muß ja nix extremes Sein würde ja schon reichen pro 80er denn man hat bekommt man folgende Vergünstigungen xp erhöht auf 150% o dauerhaft erholt Bewegungstempo erhöht etc kann man ja auch über Marken machen zb Heldentum u Ehre brauch eh nix mehr fürn Main

so flame on


----------



## Loyld (16. Juni 2009)

So, erstmal hallo allesammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da mich dieses Thema doch stark interessiert und ich einfach mal meine Meinung zum besten geben wollte, habe ich mich doch glatt mal angemeldet. So als erstes muss ich sagen, dass ich es auch wie einige andere schade finde, dass man einfach alles hinterher geworfen bekommt. Ich habe ja z.B. nichts dagegen bzw. will den neuen Spielern das nicht streitig machen, dass man z.B. wohl bald schon Mounts ab Level 20 kriegen soll da nunmal viele eben nur noch so schnell wie es geht den anderen nachkommen wollen. Trotzdem kann ich mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden. Früher zu Classiczeiten war ich das 1. mal im Spiel mit einem Troll Krieger. Gleich habe ich mich in Quests geworfen und kam irgendwan vorne bei dieser Mauer heraus, wo die Orcs auf ihren Wölfen entlang wanderten. Es war für mich wie ein WOW effekt, dass musste ich haben. Sofort erkundigte ich mich woher ich dieses Tier kriege und stöberte alles durch und kam schnell im Dorf Sen'jin an. Dort sah ich den Raptorenverkäufer und war zuerst ernüchtet, dass man mit 40 erst so einen kriegen konnte. Da ich aber vorher schon ein paar Raptoren sah nach einer gewissen Spielzeit wurde meine motivation immer stärker, endlich mal Level 40 zu werden und das Gold zusammen zu farmen. Nach einigen Wochen bzw. Monaten (war ja noch neu und benutzte damals grad mal mit Level 42 mobmap)wurde ich schließlich Level 40. Bis dahin steigerte sich meine Begeisterung durch die schönen Gegenden und diese Atmosphäre die da war. (Crossroads und Brachland sind für mich sowieso solche Orte wo ich immer wieder gerne hingehe, weil dort immer Lowleveler sind und man sich zurückversetzt fühlt.). Aber ich sah auch die schönen Waffen, Rüstungen und alles zusammen was einfach anders war als das was man in BC und Wotlk zu sehen bekam. Aber zurück zum Mount. Ich war also Level 40 hatte aber fast kein Gold. Ich habe damals doch glatt was ich sonst nie getan hatte einen fast ganzen Tag damit verbracht nur an WoW zu sitzen und ständig stur das selbe Gebiet abzufarmen. Als ich dann das Gold hatte hab ich es richtig genoßen, dass letzte mal eine längere Strecke (von OG nach Sen'jin) zu laufen. Es war einfach ein Meilenstein für mich mein 1. mühsam erfarmtes Mount zu besitzen und damit durch die Gegenden zu wandern. Es gab in Classic WoW noch so einige Momente die so waren.
Und deshalb:

Classicverhältnisse - Ja oder nein?
JA. Lieber Level ich 2 Tage an EINEM Level und steck da richtig Arbeit rein und habe da ein richtig starkes Erfolgserlebnis anstatt ich am Tag 2 oder mehr Level hinterher geworfen bekomme. Das macht doch keinen Spaß, wo ist da die Herausforderung? Damals hatte ich als Level 40er schon spieler über mir richtig bewundert weil das für mich so hoch war. Man hatte einfach gewusst was für eine harte Arbeit das war um so weit zu kommen und wusste auch das es immer schwerer wurde, je höher man wurde. Wer hier ständig mit "Kündige deinen Account" ankommt hat für mich keinen Wert. Man wird ja wohl sagen dürfen, dass man seit dieser Zeit nie mehr so einen Spaß an WoW hatte. Ich bin auch ganz ehrlich und sage: Ich hasse fast die komplette Scherbenwelt. Ich finde sie zum kotzen. Nur Nagrand ist noch schön weil diese Gegend genauso gut in den alten Content gepasst hätte. Nordend ist von der Umgebung ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Lieber so als diese komischen Universums in der Scherbenwelt. Würde es allgemein begrüßen, wenn Blizzard da mal was machen würde, dass man unter Optionen irgendwie die Rates einstellen kann und der Talentbaum sich auch bearbeiten lässt um einfach auch wieder wie damals Spielen zu können. Ich habe sowieso schon meinen 2. Account ohne jegliche Erweiterung und werde nicht vor haben nur ein Level über 60 zu gehen. Ich spiele natürlich auch Wotlk usw und finde es manchmal auch Unterhaltend, will garnicht sagen, dass es ein kompletter Reinfall ist. Aber für mich wird es wohl leider nie mehr so schön wie damals sein. Vielleicht wären meine Accounts auch schon gekündigt (wie es hier ja alle meinen - kündige ihn doch) wenn ich einen Privatserver finden würde der gut gemacht ist, dass Team ordenlich ist und das Thema Classic World of Warcraft ist. Aber leider fand ich sowas bis heute nicht.


----------



## -Migu- (16. Juni 2009)

Da das Spiel ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist, ist es ein "Kinderspiel".
Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich mit diesem Begriff etwas Anderes meinst.


----------



## Arkanoss (16. Juni 2009)

Loyld schrieb:


> So, erstmal hallo allesammt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt mal egal welche drogen du nimmst nimm weniger.... 

also wenn ihr frauen(ich geh jetzt mal davon aus) euer RP-geschwafel " hach die gegend und die waffen sind so schön etce " bekomm ichs kotzen man kann es auch übertreiben.

wenn dir wow nicht gefällt wie es ist dann spiel lieber was anderes denn die scherben-.welt z.B. gehöhrt nun mal zu der Warcraft geschichte dazu und ich muss sagen besser hätte blizz das nich umsetzen können und wenn du der meihnung bist das es doch besser geht dann mach dir doch dein eigenes wow oder behalt deine meihnung die eh zu RP lastig ist (ich hab nix gegen rp mach auch welches)  für dich.

so und an den TE:

Klar ist wow ein kinder spiel und es sollte auch so bleiben ich selber bin zwar auch schön weit über das kind-dasein hinweg (leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber mich stört es nich das ich hier und da mal auf jüngere spieler treffe da wow doch ein team play game ist und nicht ich steck den kopf in den sand und will alleine sein spiel....

also versucht damit klar zu kommen das auch noobs/newbies etc das spiel spielen und geht euren weg oder helft auch mal ein bischen denn dann werdet ihr sehn das es doch im grunde alles ok ist...


so demnach bb und have fun.

Arkanoss


----------



## Loyld (16. Juni 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> echt mal egal welche drogen du nimmst nimm weniger....
> 
> also wenn ihr frauen(ich geh jetzt mal davon aus) euer RP-geschwafel " hach die gegend und die waffen sind so schön etce " bekomm ichs kotzen man kann es auch übertreiben.
> 
> ...



War mir klar, dass es nicht lange dauern würde bis so ein stumpsinniges Kommentar kommen würde. Am liebsten würde ich ja nur mit ,,Wenn man keine Ahnung..." reagieren, wäre aber zu beleidigend. Muss ich auf alles reagieren oder reicht es Stichwortartig zu antworten? Ich mache es etwas ausführlicher

1. Ich spiele kein RP, ich spiele seitdem ich denken kann PvP/PvE ohne jegliches "RP-Geschwafel", dass übertreiben immer diese Spieler so sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Das eigene Equip und die riesige vielfalt an Gebieten die man erkunden kann sind doch genau das was ein MMORG ausmacht, also lass dein dummes gerede

3. Muss ich nichts anderes spielen, die Scherbenwelt ist eben nunmal kein Gebiet an dem man nicht vorbei kommt. Ich habe meinen 2. Account ohne jede Erweiterung und komme somit garnicht in die Scherbenwelt. Ich kann mich nicht mal daran erinnern wann ich zuletzt das Darkportal persönlich sah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Meinungsfreiheit ftw. Ich habe meist das Gefühl, dass ihr alle keine eigene Meinung habt bzw. die andere nicht verkraften könnt? Und nein, ich kann sowas nicht Designen oder entwerfen, ich hätte vielleicht die Kreativität um mir vorzustellen wie sowas auszusehen haben sollte aber am Technischen mangelts mir. "Mach es doch besser, wenn..." ist sowieso das Totschlagargument überhaupt für Leute die Meinungen anderer nicht verkraften können. Ich muss nichts besser machen können um es zu bemängeln. Man wirft mir auch nicht vor, dass ich den Architekten bei Baupfusch verklage oder zur Sau mache, dass ich es doch besser machen könnte. Ich zahle immerhin dafür und habe demnach den EIGENEN Willen mir auszusuchen was ich garnicht zu sicht bekommen will und was schon. Und ohne Kritik kann sich ein Produkt nicht verbessern. Und du verbietest mir schonmal garnichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So tschüss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich schaff Abwechslung in meinen Alltag -> zB mit Freunden Ulduar 25 den ersten Boss zu 4t probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht mehr Spaß als Naxx 25 in 3h zu clearen.

Ich hoffe einfach auf mehr Abwechslung im Spiel, weil das PvP auch nicht mehr das ist was es mal war.


----------



## RED DEVIL (16. Juni 2009)

Hab nun nicht alles durchgelesen,aber zu Thema des TE.Wenns nicht so wär wie es jetzt ist gäbe es WoW in diesem Umfang sicher nicht mehr.Bin auch noch aus Post-BC-zeiten,aber ich denk das es keinen Sinn macht den alten Schwierigkeitsgrad beizubehalten,oder hast du Lust deine Twinks in Monaten zu Leveln.Um den schwer gescholtenen Schwierigkeitsgrad in Instanzen zu erhöhen sollte Blizz einen dreistufigen Grad einführe,nHc,Hc,Hc-Hardcore.Ausserdem bin ich dafür die alten Instanzen wiederzubeleben und diese auch für LvL 70,80+ zu gestalten,dann würde es wenigstens Sinn machen sich als Highlevel auch mal auf den alten Kontinenten rumzutreiben....eventuell liesse sich sowas mit Zugangsquestreihen realisieren,ich denk es gibt noch genug weisse Flecken in der alten Welt wo entsprechende Gegner untergebracht werden können.Nur mal so als Grundidee.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (16. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Wird WoW ein "Kinderspiel"?


Nein, es ist schon lang eines.


----------



## ikarus275 (16. Juni 2009)

Loyld schrieb:


> So, erstmal hallo allesammt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versuch dich in die Lage von jemanden zu versetzen, der nach dem 5. Char keine Lust mehr hat zum 6. male durch Westfall und co zu latschen.
All deinen Ausführungen kann ich ja nachvollziehen, ging mir vor x Jahren auch so. 
Mit meinem ersten Char bin ich von Westfall nach Dunkelhain, nach Sturmwind und nach Goldhain und wieder zurück nach Westfall nur um den Zwerg seinen Alk zu bringen. War echt toll und eine Weltreise mit Level ...18 (?) . Glaubst du ich hab da zum xten male noch Bock drauf ? 
Heute MÖCHTE ich einfach nicht mehr 2 Tage an einem Level sitzen um nach x Wochen endlich am jeweils aktuellen Addon Content teilzunehmen. 

Alte Welt + alte Instanzen sind mehr als ausgelutscht. Wer besucht denn noch die alten Instanzen ? Und wozu ? Um in Nostalgie zu schwelgen , was anderes kann es kaum sein, denn spieltechnisch haben die mittlerweile kaum noch einen Sinn.
So ähnlich dürften es wohl auch die Herrschaften bei Blizz sehen, sonst würden sie keine Änderungen bringen, die darauf abzielen, das man schneller den vergangenen Content hinter sich lassen kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Damit wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Die Vielfalt anderer Chars austesten kann man in einem Rollenspiel nur über das Leveln. Sonst testet man ja nicht die Vielfalt des Charakters, sondern nur den Teil, den der Charakter am Ende der Lernkurve darstellt. Bei WoW wären somit 98,75% der "Vielfalt" verloren, wenn man direkt als 80er starten würde.


Das ist nun wirklich Geschmackssache. Ich denke ein 80er Arkanmage spielt doch doch erheblich anders als ein 80er Kriegertank, völlig egal wie er auf 80 gekommen ist. Da würde ich doch weiterhin von einer Vielfalt sprechen wollen 



PTY schrieb:


> Und bei WoW ist nunmal der Spielehersteller der Spielleiter, also Blizzard. Er gibt vor, das man in seinem Rollenspiel zu leveln hat, um die volle Stärke seines Charakter ausbauen zu können. Wenn man das nicht will, baut man seinen Charakter entweder nicht zur vollen Stärke aus und macht was anderes damit, oder man nimmt einfach nicht an dem Spiel teil. Aber niemand wird genötigt, etwas zu tun, was er nicht mag. Diese Behauptung ist einfach falsch.



Ich geb dir Recht. Blizz ist der " Spielleiter und setzt die Regeln. Fraglos. Solange sie am Leveln festhalten, muss man Leveln.
Aber ein Spielleiter kann die Regeln auch ändern, wenn er das möchte. Das tut Blizz derzeit recht mächtig und wer weiß.....




PTY schrieb:


> Ich merke, das wir hier immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen. Ich verstehe und akzeptiere, das du WoW nicht als Rollenspiel ansiehst, sondern mehr als Egoschooter.



Ich denke das ist dein Problem, dass du die Diskussion ständig auf eine persönliche Eben bringen willst.  Also gut.
Ich selber sehe WoW nicht als Egoshooter. Meinem eigenen Spielempfinden nach gehört Leveln zum Twinken. Ich würde keinen fertigen 80er nehmen.
Aber, und da liegt der Unterschied zwischen uns, ich kann damit leben, dass andere das anders sehen und ich hätte null Problem damit, wenn jemand sich einen fertigen 80er schnappt und damit seinen Spaß hat. Er freut sich und meinem Spielspaß täte dasss überhaupt keinen Abbruch.
Das nennt man über seinen Tellerand rausgucken.


----------



## GeradonKrag´jinEU-Achchazu (16. Juni 2009)

Also ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! WoW wird meiner Meinung nach zu einem "Kinderspiel". 
Allein der Schwerigkeitsgrad von Ulduar ist lächerlich! (Und NEIN! Ich stehe nicht vor Flameleviathan, sondern habe Ulduar clear) 
Die erste Woche Ulduar hat wirklich richtig, richtig, Spaß gemacht und nach 3h wipen, als der Boss gefallen ist, das war ein tolles Gefühl, wie damals in Classic...
Naja, ich hab genug von WoW gesehen, für mich ist das Spiel definitiv kaputt. Wenn ich z.B. von Spielern im Forum Sätze wie "Wenn ich eine Instanz nach 3x4h raiden nicht annähernd clear habe, wie soll das weitergehen? Wieviel Zeit soll ich noch in ein Spiel stecken?" [Zitat aus dem Blizzardofrum] lese, muss ich echt kotzen! Früher hätte jeder (sogar Blizz) so einen Spieler ausgelacht und gesagt, er soll was anderes spielen! 
Heute ist das was ganz anderes.... Alleine das Nivaeu von Arena Season 6 im Vergleich zu Season 1/ 2 ist lächerlich! 
Blizz bekommt es weder hin, PvP zu balancen, noch PvE für mich ansprechend zu machen.

Naja, ich habe genug gesehen, mein Account läuft Ende nächstens Monats ab und ich werde ihn vorraussichtlich auch nichtmehr erneuern, sondern mit Aion anfangen, sobald das rauskommt. DIe Beta erschreint mir wirklich vielversprechend. 

Ich kann Aion jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, der etwas Herausforderung haben will, das ist (jedenfalls die ersten 20 Level) kein Spiel, wo man sich mit einer Hand in der Hose durchbomben kann...


----------



## Segojan (16. Juni 2009)

GeradonKrag´jinEU-Achchazu schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab genug von WoW gesehen, für mich ist das Spiel definitiv kaputt. Wenn ich z.B. von Spielern im Forum Sätze wie "Wenn ich eine Instanz nach 3x4h raiden nicht annähernd clear habe, wie soll das weitergehen? Wieviel Zeit soll ich noch in ein Spiel stecken?" [Zitat aus dem Blizzardofrum] lese, ...



Wieso ist die Tatsache, dass Spieler nicht alles binnen weniger Stunden clear haben, ein Argument, dass das Spiel kaputt ist?


----------



## Oxon (17. Juni 2009)

Ocktar, wo liegt das Problem, wenn Neueinsteiger ihre Chars schneller leveln können und sich schneller von A nach B begeben können? Wann hast Du Deinen letzten Char gelevelt? Vermutlich waren da die Gegenden noch überfüllt und man hat schnell ne Gruppe für eine Ini gefunden. Heute sieht das anders aus! Sollen Neueinsteiger ewig 4 Jahre hinterher hinken? Denk doch mal logisch! Heute kann man Classic und BC nicht mehr spielen, wie wir es getan haben, es müssen Eingeständnisse gemacht werden!

Und was das Nerven von den heutigen Inis angeht. Wie oft hast Du denn schon Ulduar im Hardmode gecleart? Es ist noch schwer genug!

Also freu Dich, dass Du genussvoll spielen konntest und noch kannst und lass die Kleinen in Ruhe! Und wenn Dir Blizz nicht die Herausforderungen bieten kann die Du brauchst, dann mach ein besseres Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, nicht spielen, sondern Programmieren!


----------



## Omidas (17. Juni 2009)

Auch mal etwas weiter denken und sich überlegen, was die auswirkungen von so manchen Vorschlägen sind:

Wer schon x 80iger hat kann ab Level y anfangen:
Wäre für sehr viele Neueinsteiger sehr schade, da dadurch im Lowlevel Gebiet noch weniger los ist.
Den so wie ich das im Moment denke kann man zB auf Taerar Hordenseite doch noch alle Instanzen
von RF bis Kral in realistischer Zeit schaffen eine Gruppe zu finden. Und ich hör jetzt schon "Aber was
gehen mich die Drecks Neulinge an" schrei von so manchem Egoisten, was ich schade finde.

Mounts:
Für Neulinge finde ich es gar nicht mal so schlimm, wenn die eine gute Zeit lang zu Fuß unterwegs
sind. Sehen die etwas und können sich langsam rein arbeiten. Und kriegen mit, dass es immer was schönes
gibt auf das man zuarbeiten kann.
Aber vor allem problematisch finde ich das fliegen mit 60ig. Dadurch werden viele gar nicht merken, welch
wundarschönen Ecken es auch in der Schrebenwelt gib. Am besten von dem Freund, der sie zu WoW
gebracht hat noch Questhelper etc drauf bekommen und dann nur:
aufmounten -> über irgendwas hinwegfliegen (am besten afk) -> landen -> quest erfüllen -> aufmounten
Meiner Meinung nach geht viel zu viel Atmosphäre durch das fliegen verloren. Wenn man Max Level hat
und (zum großteil) die Quests schon erfüllt hat kann gerne geflogen werden. 

Aber was schreib ich. Ist eh bald so und Blizzard wird das eh nicht bemerken was man hier schreibt. Die
neuen, die damit aufwachsen werden kein fehlen von einer für mich wichtigen RP und Spielkomponente
bemerken und sich verwundert fragen, was so ein alteingessesner wie ich für ein Kacknoob bin, der sie
dazu zwingen will zu laufen, "nur weil ers sicher auch so erlebt hat"


----------



## IwanNI (17. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?


Schon mal nen Twink erstellt und hochgezogen? Beim zweiten, spätestens dritten Mal gehts dir auf die Eier, ewig zu latschen oder die gleichen Quests immer wieder zu wiederholen.


> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!


is doch auch nicht schlecht


> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.


Bullshit?!

Aber versteh mich nich falsch, du hast schon teilweise recht mit deinem Post, denn:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!


dafür bin ich auch. Sogar Ulduar is langweilig. Im 10er auf den ersten Try 5 Bosse umgehauen, die Katzentussi beim zweiten Try, nur der Rat war etwas hartnäckig, aber dafür, das Ulduar sooooo schwer sein soll, sind 7 Bosse in 3 Stunden ein guter Schnitt.


> Ich bin dafür, dass man nicht innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Levelcap erreicht!


wieso?? Is doch latte


> Und ich bin dafür, dass es Mounts erst wieder ab Level 40 gibt und die Erbstücke abgeschafft werden!


siehe oben....


> Blizz! Hört auf das Spiel kaputt zu patchen!
> ....


Man kann es eh nie allen Recht machen, also macht es Blizz, wie sie gerade lustig sind

just my 2 cents...


----------



## BimmBamm (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer einen Gegenbeweis erbringen möchte füge hier bitte einen Armory Link ein auf einen Char, der nicht nur Uldar clear hat sondern auch mehr als 1500 Arena Rating...



Nimm Dir die Top-Raid-Gilden der jeweiligen Server vor und Du wirst unter deren Mitglieder genügend Leute finden, die erheblich höher als 1500 spielen. 

Ein Beispiel: 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;gn=Immolate

"Tödlicher Gladiator" (gehörte mit einem anderen Char mit sehr ähnlichem Namen ebenfalls zu den PvP-Drachen-Abstaubern - jede Saison); Ulduar-Heroic clear.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß Deine Sichtweise auf Leute, die sich auf einen Bereich - sei es PvE oder PvP - beschränken, ziemlich daneben ist. Es ist schön, daß Dir das Spiel noch sehr viel Spaß macht - ich gehöre zu den in einem anderem Posting angesprochenen "Casual-Verlierern": Selbst für Naxx fehlt mir oftmals die Zeit, während meine zu BC-Zeiten bevorzugte Spielwiese - die Heroics - seit WotLK keinen Spaß mehr machen, weil's simples Durchbomben ohne taktisches Vorgehen geworden ist. Dementsprechend werden auch meine Einlog-Zeiten immer weniger - eventuell einen Naxx-Raid am WE; ansonsten Emalon abfeiern.

Das BC-Prinzip - Normal-Inis für D3; danach Heroics sowie Kara-Anfänge parallel - bot erheblich mehr Beschäftigung und kleinere Ziele; hielt durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad der "Heroics" auch die kleinen Gilden zusammen, die zwar Kara stemmen, aber von der Mitgliederanzahl her den 25er-Content nicht allein angehen konnten. Meiner Erfahrung nach hat WotLK gerade den kleinen "Casual-Gilden" mehr geschadet als genutzt - wo man sich früher verabredet hat, weil Heroics mit Rnds oftmals zum Scheitern verurteilt waren, geht man nun getrennte Wege - und hat sehr viel früher als vorher die Nase von den Inis voll, weil es eben keine Ziele wie D3 oder benötigten Ruf mehr gibt.
Statt dessen gibt es nun die Erfolge - und ein Teil ersetzt das ehemalige "Zusammen-Inis-abfarmen" durch "Alleine-Pet/Mount/Sonstwas"-Farmen. Das Zusammenspiel, das eigentlich in der Vergangenheit den Reiz eines MMOs ausmachte, wird durch "parallel mit vielen Leuten alleine spielen" ersetzt - statt langanhaltender Spielerzusammenschlüsse kurze Zweckbündnisse mit Leuten, die man danach nie wieder "sieht" (warum fühle ich mich gerade an "Fight Club" erinnert? "Portionierte Freundschaften"...).

Du magst dem natürlich widersprechen, weil Dein persönlicher Eindruck anders aussieht und dies (wie immer) als allein gültigen Standpunkt darstellen. Mir haben mehrere Bekannte aus kleinen Gilden meine Erfahrungen bestätigt. WotLK ist nicht das Casual-Paradies, als das es immer dargestellt wird. "Raid or die" - wenn man etwas neues im PvE erreichen möchte - gilt mehr denn je. Davon abgesehen gibt es nicht viel!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juni 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> P.S: Ich habe ein paar Wochen mehr gebraucht, bis zum "levelcap"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa, guter Tipp gegen Langweile auch:
Interessante quests oder auch questreihen mal den Text lesen...
und bissl die landschaft erkunden^^


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

WoW ist für 80% aller Hardcore-Gamer gestorben. Ich hab mein Acc zu 3.1 nochmal aktiviert und Ulduar war für 2 Wochen ganz nett, aber nach den ganzen Nerfs/Buffs/Whatever wurde es einfach sinnlos. Die Items lohnen sich absolut nicht, da das PvP System so schlecht ist. 
PvP lohnt nicht, da man das Gear ja nur fürs PvP brauchen kann, was wiederrum keinen Spaß macht. PvE Gear braucht man nur fürs PvE, was wiederrum sinnlos ist.


----------



## grünhaupt (17. Juni 2009)

hallo wow-Gemeinde,

bei diesem Thema werden wir wohl nie auf einen Grünen Zweig kommen.

Ich habe auch immer Momente, wo ich denke wow ist ein Sch..Spiel Dann aber wieder Momente, wo ich die vielen Gimmicks, Goodies, grosse Spielwelt sehe und ich den Hut vor dem Blizzard-Team ziehen muss.

Moment, muss einen Tread erstellen. brb

ALSO, da bin ich wieder. ;-))

Ich habe nun einen Tread erstellt, darum geht es eigentlich zu zeigen. dass sich die Entwickler von Blizz sehr wohl Mühe geben. Nicht für alle Spieler aber dennoch für den Grossteil.

btt:

Blizzard hat mit der Tatsache, dass es WOW nun schon ca. 5 Jahre gibt was geleistet. Ein Spiel zu machen, dass bei der Spielergemeinde wie eine Bombe einschlägt und alles andere in den Schatten stellt, ist das kleinere Problem, wie es OBEN zu halten. Ist wie im Tennis, die Weltnummer 1 zu werden ist einfacher, wie sie auch zu bleiben.

Ich bin sicher, Blizz macht sich schon Gedanken über einen Nachfolger von WOW.

mfg Grüni.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

*WoW ist für 80% aller Hardcore-Gamer gestorben. Ich hab mein Acc zu 3.1 nochmal aktiviert und Ulduar war für 2 Wochen ganz nett, aber nach den ganzen Nerfs/Buffs/Whatever wurde es einfach sinnlos. Die Items lohnen sich absolut nicht, da das PvP System so schlecht ist. 
PvP lohnt nicht, da man das Gear ja nur fürs PvP brauchen kann, was wiederrum keinen Spaß macht. PvE Gear braucht man nur fürs PvE, was wiederrum sinnlos ist.
*


----------



## Hubautz (17. Juni 2009)

Das Hauptproblem ist meines Erachtens das fehlende Gruppenerlebnis. Früher konnte man nicht einfach mal random MC oder gar AQ40 oder das alte Nax gehen. Heute ist das kein Problem. Das mag den einen zum Vorteil gereichen, man muss nicht mehr so viel farmen, muss sich nicht permanent in einer Gilde engagieren, andere finden, dass das Spiel durch den geringeren Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Austauschbarkeit der Klassen an Reiz verloren hat.
Darüber kann man nun trefflich streiten.
Ich will an dieser Stelle nur alle „Old-School-Spieler auffordern, in sich zu gehen und sich an früher zu erinnern. Es war wirklich nicht alles besser. Es war sogar einiges schlechter.
ABER:
Was zum Henker interessiert es euch, ob man mit Lvl 20 oder 30 oder 27,5 ein Mount bekommt? Das Argument „Man kriegt nichts von der Story mit“ ist absolut lächerlich. Abgesehen davon, dass heutzutage eh fast jeder mit Questhelper oder ähnlichem levelt, kann ich immer noch vom Mount absteigen und mir die Gegend anschauen, wenn mir danach ist.
Auch das Argument „das leveln geht zu schnell, man lernt nicht den Char spielen“ ist Quatsch.
Es gibt nahezu keine Klasse, die in der späteren Raid Skillung gelevelt wird. Um einen Priester oder Pala mit Heilskillung oder einen Krieger mit Tankskillung zu leveln, bedarf es entweder sehr viel Zeit oder einer gehörigen Portion Masochismus.


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> WoW ist für 80% aller Hardcore-Gamer gestorben. ...



Wieviel Prozent aller Spieler sind das?


----------



## Ramones2000 (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> *WoW ist für 80% aller Hardcore-Gamer gestorben.*


Na das nenne ich ja mal wirklich ne Gute Nachricht, dann sind diese Heulbojen ja endlich mal weg. Jetzt noch die restlichen 20% und ruhe ist.



Segojan schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent aller Spieler sind das?


0,1% *g*
Wow, WoW geht den Bach runter, wenn soviele Leute gehen *fg*


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. Juni 2009)

Loyld schrieb:


> Toll und irgendwan nach dem 6 Twink ist selbst das im Verhältnis zum früheren Leveln viel zu langsam und dann soll es noch mehr angekurbelt werden? Warum das? Man kanns sowieso nie allen Recht machen, dass könnte Blizzard nur indem man mal Server mit verschiedenen Rates einstellen würde aber dafür ist sich Blizz ja zu schade bzw. dass würde sicherlich wieder einige dutzend an neuen Servern für alle Spieler benötigen. Ich kann leider nicht an Leute denken die meinen sie brauchen zieg Charakters aber dafür nicht aufwand in Kauf nehmen wollen. Für mich ist das egoistisch. Klar kann man keine Rates mehr wie früher lassen wenn heute das Levelcap 80 ist. 60 zu erreichen war schon eine riesen ewigkeit, aber Level 80 zu werden geht heute viel viel schneller als damals level 60. Würde das Verhältnis wenigstens passen, dann wäre das wieder eine Herausforderung. Wer will es aber Blizz verübeln, dass Sie ihr Produkt so oft wie möglich verkaufen wollen. Da hilft eben nur noch auf Privatservern die was taugen sich abzusetzen.



Von 1 - 80 geht schneller?

Wohl kaum für Neulinge. 2 die ich persönlich kenne sind vor kurzem erst 80 geworden - hat fast 6 Monate gedauert weil sie sich eben nicht gut genug mit dem Spiel auskennen um richtig schnell zu leveln.

Ein halbes Jahr leveln finde ich fürNeueinteiger bei einem Spiel das erst mit Levelcap richtig losgeht etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Byakko (17. Juni 2009)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganzen Diskussionen überhaupt garnicht verstehen! Ich hab damals auch mit Release angefangen WoW zu spielen und hab es damals gerade so auf 47 geschafft...da wars für mich schon zuviel mit dem ewig langen Leveln. Als dann BC rauskam hab ich den 47er auf 70 gelevelt und gerade in der Scherbenwelt hat mich das extrem lange Leveln auch genervt. Ich war und bin halt immernoch berufstätig, hab eine Freundin und Freunde die einen auch mal so sehen wollen!
> 
> Als ich dann irgendwann die 70 geknackt hatte ging ich in die ersten 70er Hero-Instanzen und merkte schnell, dass man schon für so eine kleine Instanz durchaus 2-3 Stunden brauchen kann. Das war für meine Bedürfnisse aber schon viel zu lange! Ich wollte mich einfach nicht 2-3 Stunden unnötig an ein Spiel binden nur damit ich nachher ein paar Items mehr habe die mir vielleicht 200 HP und 0,5% Critchance geben...also hab ich wieder aufgehört mit WoW!
> 
> ...



Genau das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Ich bin fast soweit Klinken putzen zu dürfen, naja ok muß es zum Glück nicht, bin verheirated und habe ein Kind, aber ich Spiele jetzt seit 7 Jahren MMORPGs, um genau so sein ist WoW das 2te das ich richtig intensiv spiele, wobei intensiv auch relativ ist, mehr als 2-3 Stunden am Tag geht meistens nicht ausser am meinem WE (Mittwoch + Donnerstag) mal für 4-5 Stunden.

Aktuell ziehe ich mir gerade einen Dudu Twink hoch der gerade Level 64 ist. Und jetzt ratet doch mal wieviele Instanzen der von Innen gesehen hat? Genau 0! Und Grundsätzlich das erste was ich mache ist mich in die suche einzutragen und zu gucken ob man vielleicht eine Gruppe basteln kann, aber wenn überhaupt finden sich da mal 3 Spieler. Aus welchem Grund soll ich dann lange auf einem Level verbleiben oder besser gesagt unnötig im Levelbereich unterhalb von WotLk herum*laufen*? Da ist jede Erleichterung um auf Level 70 zu kommen einfach nur Willkommen.

Und die Sache mit dem Endcontent ist da nicht soviel anders. Es gibt nunmal sehr viele Spieler wie ich die nicht 8 Stunden am Tag spielen und die trotzdem oder gerade deshalb sehr lange bei einem Spiel bleiben. Für mich persönlich und alle die ich Privat kenne ist Naxx mit einer Random Gruppe schon zu lange und die meisten haben auch nur 1 Tag in der Woche an dem sie mehr als 1-2 Stunden spielen können und andauernd nur 2 Viertel von Naxx zu sehen macht auch kein Spaß. Wenn es nach mir geht könnte man Naxx ruhigen gewissens in 2 Raid Instanzen aufteilen. Millitär, Kontruckt und Saphiron eine Instanz und der Rest in eine andere. Aber wenn ich hier lese wie es vor BC abging mit Tagelangen farmen um raiden zu gehen, ehrlich? Nein, danke! Das hab ich schon im RL, 40 Stunden Arbeiten um am Wochenende 1 Tag unterwgs gehen zu können, das muß ich nicht in einem Spiel auch noch haben.

Und auf der anderen Seite sehe ich es auch nur positiv das sich was verändert. Ich nehme jetzt mal mein erstes MMORPG als Beispiel "Final Fantasy XI". Dort prügelst du seit Jahren auf den gleichen Mobs rum, wenig neuer Kontent im Laufe der Jahre, die gute Dropraten liegen bei 10% meistens eher so um die 4-5% und richtig gute Items eher bei 0,5% und das alles auf Bossen wobei einige Bosse 4-7 Tage Random spawns von 21-24std Spawn Bossen sind....

Also, wenn du wirklich Bock auf Hardcore zocken hast, auf Teamwork stehst (Level 10-75 kannst du nur im Gruppe Leveln, solo geht da nichts) dann solltest du dich vielleicht mal daran probieren. Und wo ich schon beim Vergleich bin, irgendjemand hatte geschrieben das es bald keine neuen Klassen mehr gibt, bei FFXI gibt es 20, da sind noch eine Menge Möglichkeiten und auch die Möglichkeit eine vollkommen neue Gattung zu schaffen, den Supporter.
Ich versuch einfach mal ein kleines Bild davon zu erschaffen wie der Aussehen könnte auch wenn das hier nicht das Thema ist.

Neues Add-On und Levelcap auf 90. Manareg bleibt auf jetztigem Niveau stehen aber Spells werden dementsprechen Teurer. Es gibt neue Bossfähigkeiten Buffs/Debuffs die aktuell von keiner Klasse gebannt werden können, sagen wir mal so ca. 4 verschiedene Sorten von jedem. Die neue Klasse kann als einzige die neuen Buffs/Debuffs bannen, hat einen Single Target Manareg Spell der richtig Mana wiedergibt, 1-2 kleine Hots, 1-2 kleine Spontan Heals, 5-6 Debuffs/Gifte, 3-4 kleine Nukes und 1 Battlerezz auf einem 2min Timer. (mit kleine Zauber meine ich auch kleine also  ungefähr dementsprechen wie z.B. ein Priester jetzt auf Level 60 anstatt auf 80 hätte) Und schon hat man eine neue Klasse.
Von FFXI Klassen wie Samurai, Ninja, Mönch, Barde, Dancer, Summoner, Puppetmaster etc. mal abgesehen gibt es endlose Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Käse und Whine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theyang (17. Juni 2009)

hi leute!

@TE: wegen mount ab 20?? naja ok das is eventuel übertrieben stufe 30 finde ich ok kenne das noch von den alten zeiten lvl 40 mount warste heilfroh das endlich so ein be.... vieh hast.

was mich stört ist das blizz gesagt hat man kann nur einen DK erstellen wennste einen 80er hast ok finde ich richtig. naja man kann ja auf jedem server einen erstellen auch wennste keinen hast ??? finde ich scheiße.

hätt da einen guten anstoß an blizzard ^^: warum machen die nicht so das die leute die zb. 2 80er haben eine erleichterung also für noch nen twink der schon mit 55 anfängt statt das jeder spaßti auf dem server "kein 80er" aber einen DK machen kann..

ich finde der 2 80er hat, hat eh schon viel erlebt im spiel warum wieder von 1-80^^ oh zach ich selber habe 3 80er und lvl gerade nen schurken rauf lvl 42^^ oh no weiter weg.

in diesem sinne

gl & hf an alle


----------



## Frostbeule16 (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das ich ma meinen Senf dazu abgebe. 

Sicher hat Blizz in Gedanken das sie das Spiel für Neulinge interessanter machen wollen, ebenso aber auch für Oldie's die jetzt 3 Jahre oder länger Ihren Char gespielt haben und ma was neues ausprobieren wollten / wollen es aber nie getan haben weil es viel zu lange dauert. 

Das hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile, ich denke mir warum flamed oder meckert ein 80er darüber der eh nen FP nach Donnerfels hat? 
Warum kann er net stolz darauf sein das er es zu den good old times geschafft hat sein Epic Reittier sich zu erarbeiten? Sondern muss auf Blizz rumhacken das sie es Neulingen einfacher machen und nicht ewig für son Viech farmen müssen.

Btw geh Ulduar mit ner Naxx nhc equipten Gruppe die keinen Skill hat undn Stock im Po und versuche jeden Hardmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann haste deine Herausforderung , bzw mache naxx nhc zu 5. oder naxx hc zu 15. . Findest bestimmt iwelche Leute die auf solche Sachen stehen und lieber 50 ma wipen mit so ner grp anstatt mit ner normalen grp durchzurushen. 

WoW hat so viele Möglichkeiten, du kannst es dir in jeder Instanz selber irgendwie schwer machen, warum tust du's dann nicht und meckerst das es Blizz einfacher macht? Bissl Inovation, Fantasie und ein Durchsetzungvermögen bzw ein wenig Zeit mit / im Spiel verbringen. Dann MIMIMI'st dir a net im buffed Forum einen ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg  Frostii

PS: btw , was hatn das mit Kinderspiel zu tun? Gibt genauso Erwachsene Feinmotoriker (Movementkrüppel) die das normale WoW net gebacken bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

GeradonKrag´jinEU-Achchazu schrieb:


> Früher hätte jeder (sogar Blizz) so einen Spieler ausgelacht und gesagt, er soll was anderes spielen!
> Heute ist das was ganz anderes....



Stimmt, heute wird Leuten wie Dir gesagt, sie sollen wwas anderes spielen. Wer Spiele als Arbeit ansieht, braucht einen RL Job.



> Ich kann Aion jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, der etwas Herausforderung haben will, das ist (jedenfalls die ersten 20 Level) kein Spiel, wo man sich mit einer Hand in der Hose durchbomben kann...



Ah, hier haben wir des Pudels Kern! Du betreibst Guerilliamarketing für NCSoft. Sorry, quietschbunte Asia-Grinder sind nichts für mich, das überlasse ich Kiddies mit zuviel Zeit.


----------



## Devil4u (17. Juni 2009)

Also meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist die,

Die Lvl 1-70 sind so mager belebt dass das Leveln zu einer Durchhalteprobe wird. Es kommt einem die meiste Zeit mehr wie ein Singleplayer Game vor ausser es hüpft dann doch mal noch ein 80er vorbei der einen kurz Onehittet.
Zu Heulen dass alles einfacher wird in den unteren Lvl-Bereichen ist also fehl am Platze. Damals nach dem Release von WoW waren alle im Low-Lvl bereich. Alle wollten etwas erleben. Heute kann man fast nur noch questen.

Mit den Erbbaren Items wurde das Twinken sogar erleichtert. Ohne diese Teile bist du im PvP auch wieder benachteiligt. Also fällt das für neue Player schon mal weg. Blizzard macht das einzig Sinnvolle. Sie verkürzen den mühsamen Lvl-weg von 1 - 70. Erleichtern das Vorankommen mit den Mounts die man schon früher hat usw.

Ich denke Blizzard macht das richtige. Wäre das Hochlvln nicht vereinfacht worden, dann würde jeder Neuling nach spätestens einem Monat wieder aufhören. Weil alleine stupide questen und grinden. Das kann nicht der Sinn sein. Die Glorreichen Tage der alten Welt sind Vergangenheit, und als Tutorial für den Endcontent ist die alte Welt eindeutig zu lang.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Du magst dem natürlich widersprechen, weil Dein persönlicher Eindruck anders aussieht und dies (wie immer) als allein gültigen Standpunkt darstellen. Mir haben mehrere Bekannte aus kleinen Gilden meine Erfahrungen bestätigt. WotLK ist nicht das Casual-Paradies, als das es immer dargestellt wird. "Raid or die" - wenn man etwas neues im PvE erreichen möchte - gilt mehr denn je. Davon abgesehen gibt es nicht viel!



Ah, dem widerspreche ich - aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund. Ich betreibe WoW nämlich als das, wofür es gedacht ist, als MMO. Damit meine ich, das ich eine Riesengilde leite, die es schon seit dem Anfang von WoW gibt und die aus Leuten besteht, die verstehen, das es in MMOs nicht um Items und Bosse, sondern um das Zusammensein und -spielen geht. Sobald ich mich einlogge werde ich von allen Seiten angequatscht und man kann sich vor Angeboten etwas zu unternehemn kaum retten. Ich denke, wenn die Leute ihren Egoismus und ihrer Itemgeilheit in den Griff bekämen und den Zwang, sich durch Bosskills profilieren zu müssen, würden sie weit mehr Spaß and WoW haben.

Persönlich denke ich, das die weit überwiegende Mehrheit der WoW das so macht wie wir von den Holy Avengers - und deswegen nicht in Foren herumhängen und ablästern.


----------



## maniac-kun (17. Juni 2009)

früher war alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim nächsten addon wird das levelcap auf 90 angehoben und mit den masnahmen versucht blizzard halt das leveln auf ca. der selben zeit zu halten wie von 1-60 oder 70 sonst wird es extrem öde einen neuen char anzufangen. warscheinlich gibt es ein neues volk für die beiden fraktionen und da muss man wohl von lvl 1 anfangen ausser man macht die neue heldenklasse mit dem neuen volk.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent aller Spieler sind das?



0,2%


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

Gab es diese Diskussion nicht schon kurz nach dem Release?  Lasst euch doch mal neue und innovative Themen einfallen, als alle halbe Jahre die gleiche Diskussion aufzuwärmen.


----------



## Lenay (17. Juni 2009)

Was ich ja hoffe ist,das die wenigstenz die ganzen teuren "Spezialmounts" nicht billiger machen z.B. Tundramammut des Reisenden und Cenarischer Kriegshippogryph,denn das wäre wirklich pervers vor allem bei dem Mammut, da es richtig teuer ist und sich wirklich viele Spieler dann glaub ich in den Arsch getreten fühlen würden wenn "Neulinge" sich mal ebend dieses Mount für schlappe 5k Gold holen könnten(5k< nur aus der Luft gegriffen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## turageo (17. Juni 2009)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> aber die Mounts schon ab lv 30 oder bald sogar schon auf 20 ist etwas übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich würde manchmal echt interessieren, ob hier viele genauso darüber maulen würden, wenn es schon von Anfang an auf Lvl 20
gewesen wäre? Lasst mich raten: es würde kein Hahn danach krähen, da gäbe es dann nur wieder Gemoser, wenn Blizz das
Reiten dann von den theoretischen 20 auf 30 oder 40 anheben würde. Mit nichts zufrieden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man gewöhnt sich dran, dass einiges nicht mehr so ist wie am Anfang. Wer derart unzufrieden mit dem Spiel ist, warum geht ihr nicht
was andres spielen? Gibt doch genug andere Spiele oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Gab es diese Diskussion nicht schon kurz nach dem Release?  Lasst euch doch mal neue und innovative Themen einfallen



Warum folgst Du nicht einfach Deinem eigenen Vorschlag?

Und wir unterhalten uns hier über das Thema aus demselben Grund, warum wir WoW spielen: weil es uns Spaß macht. Wem es keinen Spaß macht, der soll was anderes tun (Riesenwink mit dem Zaunpfahl!).


----------



## pommes_rg (17. Juni 2009)

@Ocktar, ich gebe dir mit allen sachen recht! aber! die erbstuecke, sprich waffen oder ruestung/schmuck, warum abschaffen. dafuer habe ich reichlich marken geloehnt. habe damit meinen 39iger schurke (PvP) ausgestattet. das wär wohl mehr wie unfair. auch ich habe mal klein angefangen. 

baer


----------



## Dilan (17. Juni 2009)

Mit diesen Threads jedesmal das selbe.

Lager 1: geht doch was anderes spielen... is doch toll das ich alles geschenkt bekomme.

Lager 2. Es ist alles viel zu einfach, was soll ich jetzt mit meinen 2 gekauften ebay accounts und den 10k Gold ? War ja für die katz wenn jeder das selbe ohne RL Geld bekommt.

und Lager 3. mimimimi

Es gibt aber in jedem dieser lAger Fakten.

1. Je Leichter dieses Spiel wird, desto mehr Leute trifft man bei denen man sich fragt wie sie den Account erstellen konnten. Dabei meine ich nicht Anfänger, jeder war mal einer und niemand fängt als Meister an. Ich meine Typen wie Krieger die mich auf lvl 80 und Naxx25 Equip fragen was denn DW ist. 
Typen die sich selber, trotz mieser Leistung für unfehlbar halten und das jedem Kundtun, egal ob er es hören will oder nicht.

2. Es gibt wesentlich mehr Egoisten als es zu classic je der Fall war. Zu classic gabs keine Solo Hero r0x0r. Wieso ? Weils nicht möglich war als solcher was zu erreichen. Team oder Stirb war die Devise. Keine Gilden Hopper, Kaum Item/Gold Betrüger, Sehr sehr wenige die Gildenbanken ausgeräumt haben und verschwunden sind. etc etc.

3. Nein es war fürher nicht alles besser. Ich hab über 2 Jahre als Holy Raid Priest zu gebracht. Heute is lvln schwer ? Probleme im PvP ? Mein Gott ihr BC kinder versucht es mal auf nem Classic server, ohne ZM, ohne Dailys usw usw. 
Ich hab kurz vor BC von meiner Raidgilde mein Epic Mount geschenkt bekommen, weil ich über Jahre immer da war wenn ich gebraucht wurde. Find das Heute mal noch... gibts vll irgendwo in ner Stillen ecke.... mit Glück.

4. T8 Tank für Naxx gesucht... das ich net Lache. Die ganzen twink horste, grade 80 und Grün Blau aber einen auf mega Pro machen und sich durch die Raids leechen. Ebenso die Super Ulduar Raider. Den ganzen Tag Heulen alles is zu einfach, aber für Naxx müssen es T8 Spieler sein weils ja sonst Abreit wäre.


Diese Com wird immer Lächerlicher und je Älter dieses Spiel wird desto mehr Spacken kommen dazu. Und das Schlimmste ist, diese com merkt nicht einmal das sie sich IHR spiel selbst zerstören.


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2009)

Also wir standen gestern vor Vezax im 10er Ulduar. Kam mir nicht wie ein olololo easy mode kiddygame vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warte, woran zieht sich diese ganze Szene gerade auf? An Reittieren, die man früher bekommt? Aha.


----------



## eimer07 (17. Juni 2009)

es ist sowieso meistens nur die deutsche Community die sich über alle Änderungen aufregt. Am besten man ignoriert die ganzen deppen die nach schwererem Content schreien einfach. Diese Leute werden soweiso niemals spaß an WoW haben.


----------



## nascalos (17. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wir standen gestern vor Vezax im 10er Ulduar. Kam mir nicht wie ein olololo easy mode kiddygame vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





^^ Also wer den general im 10er seis hardmode oder nicht nicht schafft naja ^^ der ist schon mit ner übelst schlechten gruppe unterwegs.... (auch movement günthers genannt und das hat nichts mit spielzeit zu tun die mann investiert!)

Warum der erfolg (hardmode) noch nicht unten angezeigt wird?.... 
Weil ich mitn andern char mit musste wegen unterbrechen. könnt gern auf guildox nachguggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzig mimi is ein bissl anspruchsvoll -.- und ich war ned bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und yogg sind wa grad bei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðæmoon (17. Juni 2009)

Käse und Wein....
schmeckt lecker^^

nee, also ich denke blizz wird versuchen die alten sachen zu erneuern und somit das game bis lvl 70oder auch 80 einfach zu machen und auch schneller.
Aber ich glaube , wenn man erstma in die Eiskronenzitadelle kann, dann wirds wieder schwierig.
Ich bezweifle, dass der lichking free epix verteilen wird xD und es somit sehr schwer sein wird sich dort epics zu holen..
Ehergesagt hoffe ich es ^^ Wenn es doch so einfach wird wie jetzt wird wow ein crab-spiel.

Aber man muss doch auch mal an die kleinen kiddys denken die um 13:00 Uhr von der Schule kommen und nur 2h von ihren mama's spielen dürfen


mfg


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> ^^ Also wer den general im 10er seis hardmode oder nicht nicht schafft naja ^^ der ist schon mit ner übelst schlechten gruppe unterwegs.... (auch movement günthers genannt und das hat nichts mit spielzeit zu tun die mann investiert!)


Unsere Gruppe ist nicht schlecht, desweiteren sind alle Spieler berufstätig. Daraus resultieren 2 - 3 Raidabende. Mehr wollen wir einfach nicht.
Und nun zu dir: Was machst du? Berufstätig? Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du ein klein bisschen mehr Zeit hast als jeder unserer Spieler und diese auch in das Spiel investierst.

Wir schaffen die Bosse zumeist pre-Nerf, auch Mimiron, aber auch nur, wenn wir die Raids voll kriegen.

Darum geht es aber nicht, vielmehr darum, dass man als normaler Spieler genug zu tun hat. Wenn ich mir deine Signatur anschaue sehe ich, dass du keinesfalls dem Durchschnitt angehörst. Wer 5 Tage die Woche 4 1/2 Stunden raidet sollte sich eigentlich klar darüber sein... Und zu behaupten, wir wären schlecht oder "Movement-Günthers" weil wir unsere Prioritäten anders setzen ist anmaßend.


----------



## Wowneuling (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Warum folgst Du nicht einfach Deinem eigenen Vorschlag?
> 
> Und wir unterhalten uns hier über das Thema aus demselben Grund, warum wir WoW spielen: weil es uns Spaß macht. Wem es keinen Spaß macht, der soll was anderes tun (Riesenwink mit dem Zaunpfahl!).


Es geht hier um ein Thema, in dem diskutiert wird, dass bei WoW etwas nicht stimmt. Man etwas also nicht mag (es weniger/keinen Spass macht). Du sagst selbst das man dann etwas anderes tun sollte, tust es offenkundig aber nicht - oder ist dein WoW Account deaktiviert? Mit deinem Zaunpfahl hast du dir also irgendwie selber ein Bein gestellt. 

Euch macht es Spass jedes halbe Jahr über das gleiche Thema zu streiten? Über das gleiche Thema gegen das ihr eh nichts unternehmen könnt? Über das gleiche Thema, dass wie jedesmal zwei Parteien hat, die sich auch nicht ändern werden? Über das gleiche Thema, dass oft nur als Ergebnis zurück lässt, dass sich mal wieder ordentlich ausgerotzt werden konnte wie scheisse doch alles ist? 

Leider hat meinen Zaunpfahl dann keiner mitbekommen, dass eine solche Diskussion fruchtlos war, ist, und immer sein wird. Das wollte ich euch mit meinem Einzeiler der permanten Wiederkehr dieses Themas nur deutlich machen.


----------



## nascalos (17. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Unsere Gruppe ist nicht schlecht, desweiteren sind alle Spieler berufstätig. Daraus resultieren 2 - 3 Raidabende. Mehr wollen wir einfach nicht.
> Und nun zu dir: Was machst du? Berufstätig? Ich vermute einfach mal, dass du ein klein bisschen mehr Zeit hast als jeder unserer Spieler und diese auch in das Spiel investierst.
> 
> Wir schaffen die Bosse zumeist pre-Nerf, auch Mimiron, aber auch nur, wenn wir die Raids voll kriegen.
> ...




Also wir raiden 10er: nur samstags von 14-20 uhr und manchmal noch montag oder dienstag 2 stunden ^^ nicht viel mehr als ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß nicht kann auch sein dass bei euch nur ein spieler alles versaut ^^ jedenfalls geht der bei uns aufm serverbereits random schon down aber mir egal... solang ihr euer spass dabei findet ist ja alles ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte jetzt keine beleidigung sein wenn dus so aufgefasst hasst. dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Also wir raiden 10er: nur samstags von 14-20 uhr und manchmal noch montag oder dienstag 2 stunden ^^ nicht viel mehr als ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine Gilde raidet laut Raidplaner 5 Tage die Woche a 4 1/2 Stunden den 25er Content. Vermutlich also alle 25er Ulduar equipped. Ist klar, dass 10er da etwas leichter von der Hand geht.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> es ist sowieso meistens nur die deutsche Community die sich über alle Änderungen aufregt. Am besten man ignoriert die ganzen deppen die nach schwererem Content schreien einfach. Diese Leute werden soweiso niemals spaß an WoW haben.



Absolut. Aber ich empfehle jedem mit Schulenglisch ja schon seit Jahren englischsprachige Server. Wenn ihr Lust habe es mal zu versuchen: meldet euch auf Turalyon bei den Holy Avengers und euch wird geholfen. Wir sprechen außer Englisch auch Deutsch, Norwegisch, Schwedisch, Holländisch und Ungarisch (und möglicherweise sogar noch mehr Sprachen), aber der GC ist immer in Englisch.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Ðæmoon schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass der lichking free epix verteilen wird xD und es somit sehr schwer sein wird sich dort epics zu holen..
> Ehergesagt hoffe ich es ^^ Wenn es doch so einfach wird wie jetzt wird wow ein crab-spiel.



"We will never again make content that can only be seen by 5% of the players". 

Das sagt Blizzard seit WotLK auf jeder Pressekonferenz.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Es geht hier um ein Thema, in dem diskutiert wird, dass bei WoW etwas nicht stimmt. Man etwas also nicht mag (es weniger/keinen Spass macht). Du sagst selbst das man dann etwas anderes tun sollte, tust es offenkundig aber nicht - oder ist dein WoW Account deaktiviert? Mit deinem Zaunpfahl hast du dir also irgendwie selber ein Bein gestellt.



Was ist? Ich habe hier im Thema und im Forum bereits mehrfach gesagt, das ich WoW für ein großartiges Spiel halte und es mir auch nach 4 Jahren immer noch Riesenspaß macht. Irgendwas hast Du da nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt...


----------



## PTY (17. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist dein Problem, dass du die Diskussion ständig auf eine persönliche Eben bringen willst. Also gut.


Wo bitte will ich die Diskussion auf eine persönliche Ebene bringen? Ich argumentiere lediglich und bringe dazu Aussagen und Fakten in einen Kontext, um deutlich zu machen, welche Auswirkungen das Rauspatchen der alten Welt und das Beginnen als 80er hat. Wenn jemand schon solche meiner Meinung nach unsinnigen Forderungen an ein Rollenspiel stellt, sollte er auch mit entsprechendem Kontra rechnen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber, und da liegt der Unterschied zwischen uns, ich kann damit leben, dass andere das anders sehen und ich hätte null Problem damit, wenn jemand sich einen fertigen 80er schnappt und damit seinen Spaß hat. Er freut sich und meinem Spielspaß täte dasss überhaupt keinen Abbruch.
> Das nennt man über seinen Tellerand rausgucken.


Dafür werden ja die Änderungen gemacht und ich finde die Änderungen ja auch gut. Aber direkt einen 80er erstellen zu können würde zu weit gehen und das Spiel komplett zerstören. Das hat nichts mit "über seinen Tellerand rausgucken" zu tun, sondern damit, das dann das Spiel nicht mehr das ist, als was es beworben und von vielen gekauft wurde. Wenn man nämlich noch etwas weiter gucken würde, z.B. noch über die Tischkante hinaus, würde man sehen, das sehr viele Spieler dann genau das machen, wozu ich allen rate, die mit leveln nichts anfangen können: sie wechseln das Spiel, da die Welt von Warcraft von 80ern überschwämmt wäre und diese mit 76 neuen Knöpfen völlig überfordert wären.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> sie wechseln das Spiel, da die Welt von Warcraft von 80ern überschwämmt wäre und diese mit 76 neuen Knöpfen völlig überfordert wären.




Sie würden wechseln? Warum denn nur, wieso denn bloß??

Was zur Hölle hätte das den nun mit meinen eigen Spielpaß zu tun wenn jemand anders seinen Char nicht beherrscht? *wunder*

- Richtig Random geht man eh nur noch selten, wenn nicht Gilde dann doch überwiegend FL, oder ?

- Ich twinke grade selber (macht übrigens spaß) und meine ASAEDGLPS -Quote (AndererSpielerAufEtwaDemGleichenLevelProStunde) liegt jetzt schon bei etwa 1 (+/- 0,2). Schlimmer wirds also nimmer.

- Die von dir so verachteten aber existenten Personen, die Level als notwenidiges Übel betrachten werden ohnehin nicht mit einer richtigen Gruppe in eine Lowie Instanz gehen, sondern sich ziehen lassen oder sie ganz auslassen. Außerdem sind das dann die übel gelaunten Zocker die, die dir die Questmobs/gegenstände vor der Nase wgenehmen und kein Wort mit dir reden.

Ich bin mir ganz sicher man würde absolut kein Unterschied merken.

Außerdem ist dank zahloser Guides so ein Char wirklich nicht schwer zu lernen, sofern der eigene IQ über dem einer beheizbaren Wärmflasche liegt.

Du sträubst dich nur deshalb, weil nicht sein kann was du nicht für richtig hälst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> *WoW ist für 80% aller Hardcore-Gamer gestorben.
> *



ohhhh....schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie ich sie vermnissen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (17. Juni 2009)

Das Problem, das ich sehe, ist, dass WoW nur einem Trend folgt, der in der gesamten Spielebranche um sich greift: Alles wird auf Casualgamer zugeschnitten, nichts darf zu schwer erreichbar sein, schließlich will der durchschnittliche, der MTV-Generation angehörende Spieler mit einer mittleren Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von ca. 30 Sekunden bis 2 Minuten ja seinen zwanglosen Spaß haben und sich bloß nie auf irgendwas länger konzentrieren müssen.

Die Beispiele sind zahllos, ich denke da nur an so lächerliche Elemente wie im neuen PRince of Persia: Man kann nicht sterben. 0o Was soll das denn? Das hat früher den Reiz ausgemacht, sterben zu können und dann eben das LEvel zu wiederholen oder den Speicherstand neu aufzurufen. Aber das wäre ja zu viel verlangt. Lieber die Deppenbremse eingebaut, damit kein Casual-Gamer weinen muss.

Ich gebe zu, dass WoW zu Classic-Zeiten wohl etwas übertrieben war in Sachen Zeitaufwand, aber zu BC-Zeiten fand ich die Balance zwischen Casual und Core-Gamern recht gelungen. Man konnte ohne 24/7-Gaming etwas erreichen, aber es wurden einem auch nicht Epics nachgeworfen bis man Stop schrie. Die Hero-Instanzen waren noch eine ganze Weile fordernd und man musste zumindest ein bisschen Ruf haben und nen SChlüssel um reinzukommen.
Es gab noch stimmungsvolle und schöne PRe-Quests für Raids, die die Instanzen schön in die Welt einbetteten. Jetzt wirken die Raids ein wenig wie Loot-Tankstellen, ohne Verbinudng zur offenen Spielwelt. 

Das grundlegende Problem ist, dass nicht der Spieler zählt,  sondern lediglich nackte Verkaufszahlen. UNd die steigen natürlich, wenn man es allen recht machen will und vor allem jedem zugänglich und wenn man für schnelle ERfolge sorgt. Einloggen, 80 werden, gleich raiden gehen. "OLOLOLOL" schreien, wenn man in nem 25er Raid mal wiped (!) und erwarten, danach gleich full-epic und megaimba zu sein.

Sorry, das ist kein Gewhine eines Coregamers, sondern lediglich eine aufs Allgemeine ausblickende, skeptische Betrachtung des SPiele-Genres an sich, das immer weniger von Gamern für Gamer ist, sondern einfach nur eine Branche neben vielen anderen, die möglichst kosteneffektiv Produkte an zahlendes Kundenvieh bringen will.
so long
get ready 2 flame


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> PRince of Persia: Man kann nicht sterben. 0o Was soll das denn? Das hat früher den Reiz ausgemacht, sterben zu können und dann eben das LEvel zu wiederholen oder den Speicherstand neu aufzurufen.



Das ist glaube ich der Kernpunkt der ganzen Diskussion!!

Und dabei dreht es sich nur um ein kleines fünf Buchstaben langes Wörtchen.

_ PRince of Persia: Man kann nicht sterben. 0o Was soll das denn? Das hat früher *meinen* Reiz ausgemacht, sterben zu können und dann eben das LEvel zu wiederholen oder den Speicherstand neu aufzurufen. _

Und zu glauben, weil es bei dir so war müsste es deshalb bei alles Anderen auch so sei ist vermessen.
Wenn nun die Mehrheit der Zocker mehr Reiz darin sieht nicht sterben zu können, sind es also Deppen (Deppenbremse wie du sagst)

Was wiederum bedeutet: Deine Ansicht GUT, alle anderen Ansichten DOOF.

Ohje


----------



## Kotnik (17. Juni 2009)

Entschuldige, dass ich an ein Spiel ein Mindestmaß an Ansprüche stelle, die über ein Lernspiel für 3-jährige hinausgehen^^

Mal ehrlich, wie reizvoll ist es denn, in einem Jump&Run-Action-Adventure NIEMALS sterben zu können, sprich du kannst mit dem Controller auch gegen die Wand schlagen, die Erfolgschancen sind die gleichen. Ja, sehr spannend.
Mein Problem ist ja auch nicht, dass es solche Spiele gibt.. Bitte, wer anspruchslos zocken will und dabei sein Gehirn völlig abschalten will, gerne, nur zu. Das Problem ist aber, dass der Trend auf so ziemlich ALLE Spiele überzugreifen droht. Anspruch ist out, der schnelle Euro zählt. 

Entschuldige, dass ich meine Meinung kundgebe und mich nicht freue, dass ich, ohne mich anzustrengen, in WoW alles nachgeworfen bekomme. Das ganze Spiel scheint sich ja eh nur noch um Reittiere und HAustiere zu drehen. Oh, toll, ich kipp aus den Latschen vor Spannung.

Das Spiel macht in Teilen natürlich immer noch Spaß, aber vor allem die Klientel, die durch die Casual-Neuerungen angezogen wurde, stört erheblich aus unter anderem den oben genannten Gründen (mangelnde Konzentration in Raids, Missachtung von Grundregeln des sozialen Umgangs und der Spielprinzipien, etc pp.).


----------



## lokker (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist kein Gewhine eines Coregamers, sondern lediglich eine aufs Allgemeine ausblickende, skeptische Betrachtung des SPiele-Genres an sich, das immer weniger von Gamern für Gamer ist, sondern einfach nur eine Branche neben vielen anderen, die möglichst kosteneffektiv Produkte an zahlendes Kundenvieh bringen will.
> so long
> get ready 2 flame



Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Ok, es ist deine Meinung, aber dann solltest du es nicht so ausdrücken als ob es die Meinung aller anderen wäre. 
Es gibt durchaus noch Spiele die für euch "Hardcoregamer" (die meiner Meinung nache keine richtigen Gamer sind, da sie keinen Spaß daran haben). Es gibt tausende von Videospielen da draußen. Wenn dir die neuen nicht gefallen, dann spiel doch die etwas älteren (z.B. ältere Teile von Princ of Persia). Aber wahrscheinlich gehörst du auch zu dieser, von dir genannten "MTV-Generation", die nur gute Grafik wollen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ohhhh....schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Manchmal sind es die kurzen, knappen Bemerkungen, die bei mir ein langes, breites Grinsen hervorrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (17. Juni 2009)

Wem es nicht passt und wenns kein Spass mehr macht der soll doch einfach WoW quitten. Wo ist das Problem?

Selber schuld, wenn einer Geld und Zeit in Dinge investiert, die einen ankotzen.


----------



## Kotnik (17. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Ok, es ist deine Meinung, aber dann solltest du es nicht so ausdrücken als ob es die Meinung aller anderen wäre.
> Es gibt durchaus noch Spiele die für euch "Hardcoregamer" (die meiner Meinung nache keine richtigen Gamer sind, da sie keinen Spaß daran haben). Es gibt tausende von Videospielen da draußen. Wenn dir die neuen nicht gefallen, dann spiel doch die etwas älteren (z.B. ältere Teile von Princ of Persia). Aber wahrscheinlich gehörst du auch zu dieser, von dir genannten "MTV-Generation", die nur gute Grafik wollen.




1. Nein, ich gehöre nicht zu der grafikgeilen Generation, deren ersten Argument für ein Spiel IMMEr ist..."Die Grafik is aber geil"...sonst würde ich kaum WoW spielen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
2. Hab ich mich nicht als Core-Gamer bezeichnet, sondern das ausgeschlossen, bitte lies doch Absätze die du zudem noch zitierst einfach mal sinnerfassend durch. 
3. Soll ich dir was sagen? Ich spiel meistens ältere Spiele, weil die meistens auch von der Spieldauer und wiederspielbarkeit mehr bieten als kontemporäre Titel. An manchen Spielen hab ich monatelang geknobelt und das war einfach geil und hat SPASS gemacht! Ich will natürlich nciht bierernst an was rumdoktern, so ein Mumpitz. Es geht um die Dauer des Spaßes und darum, wie spaßig es ist, wenn keinerlei Anstrengung notwendig ist. Die Befriedigung, einen schweren Boss gelegt zu haben nach stundenlangen Versuchen war einfach bedeutend größer als jetzt. Hinrennen, draufhauen, nix nachdenken und aus. Da stellt sich bei mir nicht das gleiche Siegesgefühl und glücksgefühl ein wie seinerzeit, als wir nach einigen Trys und erfolglosen Versuchen ENDLICH Zul'Jin zum ersten Mal getötet haben. Mann, war das ein geiles Gefühl, als die ganze Anspannung und Frustration abfiel von einem, die Musik startete und von überall Trolle herbei eilten , um ein Feuerwerk und ne PArty zu starten. Wenn jetzt jeder Boss im 1. Try liegt, sorry, da baut sich keine Spannung auf. UNd ich denk nicht, dass ich der einzige bin, der so denkt. 

Aber leider ist dieses Denken vor allem bei WoW-Neuzugängen nicht so verbreitet. Der schnelle Erfolg zählt, das Spiel als Fast Food. Aber das verstehen die "Ey, lol, ich mach 18Mio-DPS, du Noob"-DDs nicht, die ständig mit Damagemetern um sich werfen und nie auch nur ein Fünkchen auf die Gruppe an sich oder den gemeinsamen Erfolg achten.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich an ein Spiel ein Mindestmaß an Ansprüche stelle, die über ein Lernspiel für 3-jährige hinausgehen^^



Ich habe da einen (absolut ernstgemeinten) Tip für Dich: EVE online. Eisenhart und ultrakomplex. Hunderte von Skills, zehntausende von Einbauteilen in über 300 Raumschifftypen. Und gelevelt wird auch nicht, jeder darf jeden Skill lernen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (17. Juni 2009)

Seufz, ich weiß nicht wieviele Threads es schon gab aber mir fällt nur folgendes dazu ein: Wenn ihr kB mehr habt lasst es sein,


----------



## Petu (17. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> isses doch schon längst, betrachtet man manch geistigen Erguss in der Namensgebung eines Chars,im Handelschat,im Forum usw.



Meinst du:

Darkrouge, Shadowrogue, Deathknight, Killerrogue, Shadowknight, Hellknight, Imbakilla ? Bitte noch die entsprechenden Akzente über die Buchstaben legen. Dann passts ( Shâdówrógûè usw. )


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Juni 2009)

Diese Diskussion driftet ins lächerliche ab. 
Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein: TBC fand wirklich die Mischung zwischen Casual und Progamer. Jeder konnte auf seine art und weise etwas erreichen. Wotlk ist jedoch blos noch Massenabfertigung. Epix 4 free und für jeden, Heroics Marken zu einer unendlichen Anzahl, usw... Sowas gabs in TBC nicht. Nicht wirklich. Das Casual Gamer Sunwell oder BT niemals sehen würden, das war ohnehin klar, denn dafür musste man schon einiges berappen. 
So wie es jetzt ist, ist es NUR für den Casual Gamer zugeschnitten. Schnell, schnell, schnell durch und naxx in 3 std. rushen und fertig. Full Epic, Megaimba superduper Heini. --> Ein weiterer nonsens hero ist geboren.
Das kann so nicht weitergehn. Ich kanns ja verstehen das Blizzard etwas für Casual Gamer tun will, aber die übernehmen sich. Wir hatte auch 10 mio. Gamer zu TBC zeiten und da war eigentlich auch alles ok. Warum diesen weg einfahren? Das ist doch blödsinn. Manchmal kommt es mir vor als würde die Finanzkrise an Blizzard nagen. "Wir brauchen mehr Knete, also machen Spiel einfach, Spiel gut, viel Spieler spielen Spiel, gut is." --> Diese Devise sollte man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen^^
Dennoch, WoW entwickelt sich wirklich zum Kindergarten, Classic + TBC Zeiten waren die besten Zeiten. Aber warum regt ihr euch hier auf? Postet was im Blizzard Forum, flieg auf die Blizz Con mit T-Shirts die alles Kritisieren, protestiert!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so sind wir hier alle, ne? Sich alles bis aufs letzte Hemd ausziehen lassen, jammern bis zum schluss, aber dann wundern warum alles so dreckig ist. Ich kanns net verstehen...

mfg


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich kanns net verstehen...



Ja, das merkt man. Dabei ist es doch ganz einfach: Spieler, die Spiele ernst nehmen, nimmt keiner mehr ernst. Wer Streß und Arbeit in einem Spiel sucht, ist out, und Leute, die Spiele als das nehmen, was sie sind, leichte Unterhaltung nämlich, sind in.

So schwer ist das doch nicht...


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Aber warum regt ihr euch hier auf? Postet was im Blizzard Forum, flieg auf die Blizz Con mit T-Shirts die alles Kritisieren, protestiert!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wäre ziemlich lustig. Denn offensichtlich sind es ja gar nicht so viele, die WoW aktuell zu leicht finden.

In sofern stelle ich mir da fünf oder sechs bleiche Gestalten vor, die mit Protest-Tshirts durch die Gänge streifen und vor sich hin protestieren.


hihi, gebt alles!


----------



## szene333 (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Das Problem, das ich sehe, ist, dass WoW nur einem Trend folgt, der in der gesamten Spielebranche um sich greift: Alles wird auf Casualgamer zugeschnitten, nichts darf zu schwer erreichbar sein, schließlich will der durchschnittliche, der MTV-Generation angehörende Spieler mit einer mittleren Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von ca. 30 Sekunden bis 2 Minuten ja seinen zwanglosen Spaß haben und sich bloß nie auf irgendwas länger konzentrieren müssen.
> 
> Die Beispiele sind zahllos, ich denke da nur an so lächerliche Elemente wie im neuen PRince of Persia: Man kann nicht sterben. 0o Was soll das denn? Das hat früher den Reiz ausgemacht, sterben zu können und dann eben das LEvel zu wiederholen oder den Speicherstand neu aufzurufen. Aber das wäre ja zu viel verlangt. Lieber die Deppenbremse eingebaut, damit kein Casual-Gamer weinen muss.
> 
> ...



Das ist der Post hier im Thread, der es genau auf den Punkt trifft und zwar vom ersten bis zum letzten Satz.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen


Wie wirkt sich so eine genervte oder gereizte Instanz eigentlich aus?
Oder anders gesagt: Wie merke ich dass die Instanz in der ich mich gerade befindet auf 180 ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> ... dass WoW nur einem Trend folgt, der in der gesamten Spielebranche um sich greift: Alles wird auf Casualgamer zugeschnitten, nichts darf zu schwer erreichbar sein ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Was du beschreibst, ist imho kein Problem, sondern nun mal die Grundlage der Wirtschaft. Ich denke, die Spielebranche war noch nie "von Gamern für Gamer" (die allerersten Anfänge mal außer Acht gelassen), sondern schon seit Jahrzehnten eine Industrie. Mit den Jahren haben sich deren Randbedingungen halt gewandelt: Computer sind stärker verbreitet, und Benutzer sind nicht mehr nur die Freaks, sondern der Alltagstyp. 

Natürlich waren Rollies vor 10 oder 20 Jahren meistens knifflig und knackig. Grund: Die Zielgruppe war eine andere, und das Spiel hat einmalig X DM gekostet, und da konnte man nichts anbieten, was an drei Nachmittagen durchgezockt war.

WoW ist halt, was die Spielerzahl betrifft, irrsinnig schnell gewachsen. Konsequenz: Es muss etwas fürs breite Publikum bieten, um die Abonnenten bei der Stange zu halten, und das ist eben mehr Masse als Klasse.


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion driftet ins lächerliche ab.
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das ist der Post hier im Thread, der es genau auf den Punkt trifft und zwar vom ersten bis zum letzten Satz.



Äh, nein. Da trifft nur "sondern einfach nur eine Branche neben vielen anderen, die möglichst kosteneffektiv Produkte an zahlendes Kundenvieh bringen will" zu, der Rest übersieht, das Spiele zum spielen da sind, nicht zum rumstressen.


----------



## Kotnik (17. Juni 2009)

_Was du beschreibst, ist imho kein Problem, sondern nun mal die Grundlage der Wirtschaft. _

Ohne jetzt politisch werden zu wollen (denn das wäre definitiv offtopic), ist es denn so undenkbar, dass es a) sehr wohl ein Problem ist, eben WEIL es Grundlage der Wirtschaft ist und daraus folgt, dass b) diese Grundlage der Wirtschaft das eigentliche Problem ist? SPrich, dass das Wirtschaftssystem die Krise ist?



_Ich denke, die Spielebranche war noch nie "von Gamern für Gamer" (die allerersten Anfänge mal außer Acht gelassen), sondern schon seit Jahrzehnten eine Industrie. Mit den Jahren haben sich deren Randbedingungen halt gewandelt: Computer sind stärker verbreitet, und Benutzer sind nicht mehr nur die Freaks, sondern der Alltagstyp. _

ähm, das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich denke, dass sich die Anzahl derer in der BRanche, die selber als Gamer angefangen ahben einfach reduziert und die Manage überhand nehmen, die zwischen einer SChraubenfabrik, einem Callcenter und einer Computerspielfirma keinen UNterschied machen.


_WoW ist halt, was die Spielerzahl betrifft, irrsinnig schnell gewachsen. Konsequenz: Es muss etwas fürs breite Publikum bieten, um die Abonnenten bei der Stange zu halten, und das ist eben mehr Masse als Klasse._

Ich kann mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen dass Verbreitung mit Verwässerung einhergehen muss. Die Spieler sind doch nur so dumm un unselbständig wie man sie macht.


----------



## szene333 (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Äh, nein. Da trifft nur "sondern einfach nur eine Branche neben vielen anderen, die möglichst kosteneffektiv Produkte an zahlendes Kundenvieh bringen will" zu, der Rest übersieht, das Spiele zum spielen da sind, nicht zum rumstressen.



Äh, doch. Zumindest ist das meine Meinung. Aber da es hier eh 2 grundverschiedene Meinungen gibt, wird nie ein Konsens erzielt. Aber in einer Sache verstehe ich die Pro´s auf jeden Fall. Wenn man seit classic spielt und ein gewissen Anspruch gewohnt ist, versteht man jetzt die Welt nicht mehr. Blizz versucht halt, sich dem Markt anzupassen und da gibt es halt keinen Ich-bin-schon-seit-release-dabei-Bonus. Ob das insgesamt der richtige Weg ist oder der Anfang vom Ende, bleibt abzuwarten. Denn eins ist wohl klar. Die Leute, die schon seit 3 oder mehr Jahren spielen kündigen ihr Abo nicht so schnell wie jemand, der erst seit kurzem spielt.


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt politisch werden zu wollen (denn das wäre definitiv offtopic), ist es denn so undenkbar, dass es a) sehr wohl ein Problem ist, eben WEIL es Grundlage der Wirtschaft ist und daraus folgt, dass b) diese Grundlage der Wirtschaft das eigentliche Problem ist? SPrich, dass das Wirtschaftssystem die Krise ist?



Ich denke nicht, dass das Wirtschaftssystem als solches ein Problem darstellt (jedenfalls im Computer-/Rollenspiele-Kontext). Es gibt nun mal Kleinserien und Großserien. Die typische RPG-Kleinserie wäre die angestammte Pen&Paper-Runde: dort kann der Schwierigkeitsgrad problemlos den Spielern angepasst werden. WoW muss mit seinen Abonnentenzahlen eben als Großserie herhalten, und da muss für jeden zahlenden Fahrgast was dabei sein. (Zur Erinnerung: Die Diskussion hat mit dem Reiten mit 20 angefangen. Wenn ein Neueinsteiger irgendwann ins Endgame möchte, wird er seine Zeit nur ungern für Brachland-/Eschental-Marathonläufe investieren wollen.)



> Ich kann mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen dass Verbreitung mit Verwässerung einhergehen muss. Die Spieler sind doch nur so dumm un unselbständig wie man sie macht.



Ist aber leider so. Wenn ich X Millionen Spieler bei der Stange halten will und nicht 90% loswerden, muss ich zu mindestens 90% leichtverdauliche Kost anbieten...


----------



## Hubautz (17. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ä Wenn man seit classic spielt und ein gewissen Anspruch gewohnt ist, versteht man jetzt die Welt nicht mehr.



Das war kein Anspruch. Das war nichts weiter als ein immenser Zeitaufwand.
Beispiele gefällig?

MC ? Feuerresi: farmen, farmen und nochmals farmen. Millionen Kernhunde ledern um das Lederzeug herstellen zu können. Vom Ruf bei den Thoriumfritzen ganz zu schweigen.

AQ? Naturresi. Farmen, farmen und nochmals farmen. Ruf in Silthus, Gründrachen zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit auflauern, ja sogar Maraudon gehen um Naturesizeug zu kriegen.

Von Tränken und Gold für Repkosten wollen wir hier gar nicht reden.

Das hatte mit Anspruch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Wenn man seit classic spielt und ein gewissen Anspruch gewohnt ist, versteht man jetzt die Welt nicht mehr. Blizz versucht halt, sich dem Markt anzupassen und da gibt es halt keinen Ich-bin-schon-seit-release-dabei-Bonus. Ob das insgesamt der richtige Weg ist oder der Anfang vom Ende, bleibt abzuwarten. Denn eins ist wohl klar. Die Leute, die schon seit 3 oder mehr Jahren spielen kündigen ihr Abo nicht so schnell wie jemand, der erst seit kurzem spielt.



Ich spiele seit Releasetag und finde es immer noch klasse und sogar, das Blizzard von add-on zu add-on ind Ptach zu patch besser wird (nur 1.4 hat mir nicht gefallen). WoW geht immer mehr in die Richtung, wie ich mir ein Top-MMO vorstelle. Darauf hatte ich gesetzt als ich vorbestellte: das Blizzard weiß, was Spaß macht, und ich sehe mich nicht getäuscht. Blizz weiß, wie man Spiele macht. Aber wer in seiner Freizeit am Computer sitzt, um anderen etwas zu beweisen, der war bei Produkten von Blizz eigentlich noch nie richtig... die haben immer auf Spaß getrimmt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Wenn man seit classic spielt und ein gewissen Anspruch gewohnt ist, versteht man jetzt die Welt nicht mehr.


Wer WoW ein stückweit als Rollenspiel versteht und sich nicht auf seine Funktion als (wichtiges!) Rädchen in einem straffen Raid / einer durchorganisierten Gilde beschränkt, wird die Welt weiterhin verstehen.


----------



## Deathcrusher (17. Juni 2009)

wow wird mit sicherheit kein kinderspiel, war es nie und wird es auch nie werden.

auch für leute wie den TE wird sich Blizzard auch in Zukunft noch ein paar Bockschwere Inhalte ausdenken um auch diese Zielgruppe zufrieden zu stellen.

Ansonsten hab ich das Gefühl das mitlerweile für fast jeden Spieltyp ausreichend gesorgt ist.

Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde wären Gruppenspielinhalte die schnell in ner Stunde gelöst werden können.
Also für das Addon bitte viel mehr 5 Personen Inis im Max level bereich.

Über das erleichterte Leveln freu ich mich als Twinker besonders. so wird der Anreiz wieder größer noch einen Char hoch zu ziehen.


----------



## Kotnik (17. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wer WoW ein stückweit als Rollenspiel versteht und sich nicht auf seine Funktion als (wichtiges!) Rädchen in einem straffen Raid / einer durchorganisierten Gilde beschränkt, wird die Welt weiterhin verstehen.




Aber gerade das Rollenspiel-Element, finde ich, wird doch zurückgedrängt. Die erwähnten Pre-Quests und Questreihen trugen meiner Meinung nach dazu bei, sihc besser in die Welt einzufühlen. Wenn jetzt Raids einfach in die Landschaft geklatscht werden, kommt für mich kein stimmiges Gefühl einer in sich geschlossenen Welt auf. Sondern nur der bittere Nachgeschmack des Verarschtwerdens. (siehe auch "Hard-Modes" etc..Wozu sich mehrere Dungons einfallen lassen, wenn der Aufguss der gleichen Instanz inkl. hirnloser Achievements auch klappt?)


----------



## JohnnyD (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es auch schade das die ganzen pre Quests verschwunden sind. 

Die jetztigen Raids sind irgendwie lieblos und es ist nichts mehr besonderes dran.
Sie sind für jeden zugänglich und für jeden machbar. Das vergiftet zum grossen Teil die Atmosphäre im Spiel.
Enfach jeder kommt sich imba und gottgleich vor. Letztens war ich Tank in einer Hero gruppe, man muss dazu sagen, ich bin
ein Old School tank. Ich markiere und versuche zu allem Überfluss mal was sheepen zu lassen. Auf alle Fälle hat sich der Magier geweigert
zu sheepen, weil seine DPS sonst runtergeht -.-
Macht einfach keinen Spass alles zusammen zu ziehen und zu bomben.
Da fehlt mir bei dem neuen Zeugs etwas der Kniff, das Knobeln, das überlegen.

Im Vergelich zu BC hätte ich mich mit meinem jetzigen EQ und Erfahrungsstand niemals in einen Endgame Raid getraut, jetzt sucht man sich einfach ne random gruppe, und los gehts.
Ich finde das hat nix mehr mit spielen zu tun, sondern eher an früher, als man mal diablo im God mode gespielt hat... langweilig..


----------



## szene333 (17. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wer WoW ein stückweit als Rollenspiel versteht und sich nicht auf seine Funktion als (wichtiges!) Rädchen in einem straffen Raid / einer durchorganisierten Gilde beschränkt, wird die Welt weiterhin verstehen.



Leider entfernt sich WOW immer weiter vom Rollenspiel.


----------



## Khazzo (17. Juni 2009)

ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. deswegen hab ich auch aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> [...]Aber wer in seiner Freizeit am Computer sitzt, um anderen etwas zu beweisen, der war bei Produkten von Blizz eigentlich noch nie richtig... die haben immer auf Spaß getrimmt.



Das mit dem Spaß lassen mir mal außen vor. Aber den Rest deiner Aussage kann ich so nicht akzeptieren.
Blizz hat die insbesondere bis einschließlich BC vorallem in Sachen PvE-Raids aufs Motto gesetzt "Wer mehr Zeit und Mühe investiert, der bekommt auch mehr.".
Plötzlich wird alles einfacher: Gruppenquests und Elitemobs werden generft Zauberschaden+Heilboni werden zusammengefasst zu Zaubermacht, der Raidcontent wird leichter, jetzt ist bald sogar schon das Reiten ab LvL 20 möglich - da fragt man sich doch wirklich warum? Damit man irgendwan mit Leuten zutun bekommt, die soviel Skill haben wie ein Türsteher ohne Arme?

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, dass es 10er Raids im höeren Content geben wird. Ich finde es nicht schlimm dass es mehr Epics für weniger Aufwand gibt. Viele haben eben Angst, dass alles noch einfacher wird und irgendwann nur noch 5 Jährige durch die virtuelle Spielwelt laufen und so ein soziales Miteinander kaum möglich ist (ich rede von den Verständigungsschwierigkeiten, von der Reife her sind ja viele unter 5 Jahren dabei).

Mir gehts nicht darum im Spiel gut dazustehen und mich zu präsentieren. Die Erfolge die ich erziele sind meine eigenen Erfolge, und ich bin stolz darauf.
*"Wer das Spiel zu ernst nimmt wird nicht ernst genommen"? - Das sind die letzten Worte eines Casuals bevor es ihm vor Leichtigkeit selbst zu blöd wird!*


----------



## Kobe_sucks (17. Juni 2009)

Warum WoW tot ist?

*- Casualisierung* (alles zu leicht, Content zu schnell durch, Pseudo-Achivement-Content)
*- Kommerzialisierung* (500 Mounts, 500 Pets, 500 Tabards) WHO THE FUCK CARES?!
*- PvP-System* (Sinnlos, 0 Spaß, Arena ist langweilig, BGs sind sinnlos, Open-PvP existiert nicht)
*- Class-Balancing* (Alle Klassen können quasi alles, jede Klasse kann ersetzt werden)

 Genau darum haben 90% der Ambitionierten-Gamer (nicht das Casual-Fallobst) aufgehört. 				 				 				
Ich hab mein Acc zu 3.1 nochmal aktiviert und Ulduar war für 2 Wochen ganz nett, aber nach den ganzen Nerfs/Buffs/Whatever wurde es einfach sinnlos. Die Items lohnen sich absolut nicht, da das PvP System so schlecht ist. 
PvP lohnt nicht, da man das Gear ja nur fürs PvP brauchen kann, was wiederrum keinen Spaß macht. PvE Gear braucht man nur fürs PvE, was wiederrum keinen Spaß macht und zu einfach ist.


----------



## Espe89 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Accountgebundenen Items eigentlich ganz cool, da ich nicht wegen des Equips die low Instanzen besuche, sondern wegen den Quests und um mal bisschen Abwechslung zu erfahren. Wer das ganze schon tausende male erlebt hatm der muss nicht noch was weiß ich wie oft in diese Instanzen rein, damit er nettes Gear hat. Das mit den Mounts ist auch okay, immerhin will man schnell questen. Wieso geht daran denn das Feature eines RPGs verloren, nur weil man ab lvl 20 schneller unterwegs ist? Genießen kannst es immernoch, wenn du neu bist (=

Aber zum Teil finde ich es kacke, dass die Instanzen zu einfach werden. Die Leute kapieren gar nicht mehr, wie man mit der eigenen Klasse zu spielen hat, warum auch? Man muss sich mit seiner Klasse erst ab lvl 80 auseinander setzen, vorher kann man gimpen wie man will, man schafft ja doch alle mobs. Und auf lvl 80 bekommen die erst einmal die ganzen flames ab, weil sie nicht gelernt haben wie man zu spielen hat, doofe Sache.


----------



## zeberer (17. Juni 2009)

Hi

Also ersten föllig unötiger Beitrag an den Poster !
weil WoW zu komplex ist um ein Kinderspiel zu sein !

ok es kann eventuel jedes kind hier und da lvln aber um richtig zu raiden naja da brauch mann doch bissel mehr hirn und logik was kinder im alter von 12 nun mal nur sehr wenig bis dato ausgebaut haben.

also es gibt sie die kiddiz aber es gibt auch eine ignor list oder ?

des weiteren sage ich mal mimimimimimi da da da dada da dada da


----------



## Thedynamike (17. Juni 2009)

zeberer schrieb:


> des weiteren sage ich mal mimimimimimi da da da dada da dada da



Wenn jemand im RL mit dir redet, tust du das aber nicht urplötzlich lauthals losbrüllen oder?


----------



## zondrias (17. Juni 2009)

Das ändert nichts am eigendlichen Haupt thema.

Ich allerdings finds super, ich fand das Spiel inzwischen (nach über einem jahr spielzeit) so langweilig das ichs inzwischen gekündigt hab.

man hab ich jetzt viel private zeit.

Und genau das is das Thema, das Spiel is einfach sau langweilig geworden. 
BB Azeroth auf nimmer wiedersehn


----------



## Freelancer (17. Juni 2009)

WoW ist ein "Kinderspiel" weil es ab 12 ist das war aber immer schon so

Ich hab mich über Naxx auch noch aufgeregt aber uldura Hardmod ist ganz ok 


Ich persönlich mochte so content blocker wie ruf farmen und Zugänge noch nie und ob man jetzt reiten mit 20 schon kann ist mir auch egal ich hab mein erstes reiten schon seit fast 3 1/2 Jahre 


Das sie Instanzen nachbessern ist auch ok wer weiß wieviel kara gesehen hätten wenn sie hdz2 so gelassen hätten wie in den ersten 4 Wochen nach bc ^^


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Warum WoW tot ist?



Lol, selfpwned.

Außerdem danke ich Dir für das Totsagen, solche leben nämlich bekanntermaßen länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Juni 2009)

omg


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Warum WoW tot ist?



Gestern hast du ja schon Aion für tod empfunden obwohl es noch nichtmal in Europa angekommen ist (Asien ca 3.5 Millionen Accounts). Heute Wow, und was sagst du morgen tod?

Warhammer, AoC?

Wow macht sicher vielen (wie auch mir) wegen deiner oben genannten Gründe keinen Spaß mehr, aber genau das ist es ja, es gibt zu viele Leute die durch jede noch so kleine Belohung bei der Stange gehalten werden und nicht kündigen. Wow wird nicht sterben, es dürfte die Spieler auch noch lange halten.

Aber es wird, bzw ist ganz sicher schon das "comerzspiel" unter den MMOs (meine persöhnliche Meinung).


----------



## Ematra (17. Juni 2009)

Zitat: "WOW ist ein Fantasiespiel aber es mutiert zu Extremer ANTI-FANTASIElogik^^ Motorräder..... Dann die Vereinfachung Mount ab 30 ....Das läuft alles echt richtung Abgrund!!"

WoW ist kein reines Fantasy-Spiel und ist das auch nie gewesen. Gnom- und Gobliningenieure haben von Anfang an die abstrusesten Maschinchen gebaut bishin zu Sprengstoffen und Flugmaschinen, auch wenn man auf den ersten Leveln darauf beschränkt war, ersteres zu benutzen, um letzteres in die Luft zu jagen. Das Spiel hat sich weiterentwicklet, mittlerweile baut man als Ingi selbst Flugmaschinen - na und? Im Vergleich zur Flugmaschine ist das Motorrad im Zweifel dann auch das weniger aufwändige Gefährt. Sich über das Motorrad ärgern, die Flugmaschine aber akzeptieren? Nicht sehr konsequent.

Feuerwaffen, sonst der Tod der Fantasy, integrieren sich nahtlos ins Spielgeschehen. So manches Item vereint Technik und Magie. Wieso auch nicht?

Dass die Orks von einem anderen Planeten stammen, war auch von Anfang an klar, und wo steht geschrieben, dass man nur mit Portalen zwischen den Planeten reisen darf und nicht auch mit Raum- bzw. Dimensionsschiffen?

WoW macht halt Anleihen bei der gesamten Phantastik, nicht nur bei einem Bereich. In meinen Augen eher eine Bereicherung als eine Einschränkung.

Und wo ist der Zusammenhang mit Mounts ab Level 30? Sind Mounts ab Level 40 fantasiemäßig, Mounts ab 30 aber nicht? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gestern hast du ja schon Aion für tot empfunden obwohl es noch nichtmal in Europa angekommen ist (Asien ca 3.5 Mille Accounts). Heute Wow, und was sagst du morgen tot?



Was, nur 3500 Accounts in ganz Asien? Bist Du sicher? Oder meinst Du 3.5 Mio?

Aber zurüpck zum Topic: da sich MMOs schon tragen, wenn 100.000 Accounts im Monat bezahlt werden (sonst wären EQ2, SWG, Vanguard etc schon seit Jahren abgeschaltet), kann man davon ausgehen, das WoW noch ein Weilchen bleibt...


----------



## Ematra (17. Juni 2009)

> Hm also meine neuesten Beobachtungen haben ergeben:
> 
> Die Spieler die sich anstrengen motzen zum Teil zurecht!
> 
> ...




Zu "Farmen: Pfff kein Bock".

Fakt ist: Entweder ich farm das ganze Zeugs zusammen oder ich raide. Beides geht nicht. Man hat ja schließlich auch noch ein real life.

Muss man beides machen, liegt der Fehler entweder im Gamedesign (dann, wenn die Raidencounter nur zu schaffen sind, wenn man all das zusammengefarmt hat) oder bei den Mitspielern (dann, wenn von Casuals auch noch das Farmen verlangt wird, obwohl die Encounter auch ohne zu schaffen sind).


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Aber gerade das Rollenspiel-Element, finde ich, wird doch zurückgedrängt. Die erwähnten Pre-Quests und Questreihen trugen meiner Meinung nach dazu bei, sihc besser in die Welt einzufühlen.


Und warum glaubst du, ist das passiert? Um das Spiel zu "vercasualisieren"? Oder ist es nicht doch eher der "schnell 80 werden"- und Raidmentalität geschuldet? Wegfalls der Pre´s um überhaupt noch jemanden aus Nordend rauszulocken.

Die Progamer sind schuld an der "vercasualisierung"!!111einseinself *brüll* *flame* /ironie off

Schade ist es sicherlich, aber auch als Versuch zu betrachten, die alten Gebiete nicht ganz aussterben zu lassen.
Vielleicht lockt Blizz uns eines Tages mit neuen 80er Quests dorthin. Keine "Töte 30 hiervon und 15 davon"-Qs, was zum entdecken, erforschen, ausklügeln. Ohne Mobmap/Carbonite usw wäre es bestimmt auch recht spannend ;-)


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was, nur 3500 Accounts in ganz Asien? Bist Du sicher? Oder meinst Du 3.5 Mio?



Ich schrieb, 3,5 Mille, war der Meinung das sei verständlich. J
Ja es sind 3,5 Millionen Accounts derzeit in Asien. Und jetzt wieder BTT.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Juni 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Zu "Farmen: Pfff kein Bock".
> 
> Fakt ist: Entweder ich farm das ganze Zeugs zusammen oder ich raide. Beides geht nicht. Man hat ja schließlich auch noch ein real life.
> 
> Muss man beides machen, liegt der Fehler entweder im Gamedesign (dann, wenn die Raidencounter nur zu schaffen sind, wenn man all das zusammengefarmt hat) oder bei den Mitspielern (dann, wenn von Casuals auch noch das Farmen verlangt wird, obwohl die Encounter auch ohne zu schaffen sind).



Das ist deine Meinung. Ich nehm in meinen Random-Raids keine Leute ohne Verzauberung oder mit blau/grünem Equip mit.
Und da bin ich mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht der einzige! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Norjena schrieb:


> Ich schrieb, 3,5 Mille, war der Meinung das sei verständlich. J


Mille heißt immer 1000. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Warum WoW tot ist?



Ich weiß es. Weil DU aufgehört hast. Seitdem ist es einfach nicht mehr dasselbe.
Wir Fallobstler faulen vor uns hin und vermissen dich.
Bitte komm zurück und erhelle uns mit deiner Weisheit.

*fleh*


----------



## PTY (17. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hätte das den nun mit meinen eigen Spielpaß zu tun wenn jemand anders seinen Char nicht beherrscht? *wunder*


Ok, wer nur solo spielt, wird's nicht merken. Da geb ich dir recht. Schade nur, das WoW eine Multiplayer-Spiel ist und man solo nur die Hälfte von dem Spiel mitbekommt. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Die von dir so verachteten aber existenten Personen, die Level als notwenidiges Übel betrachten werden ohnehin nicht mit einer richtigen Gruppe in eine Lowie Instanz gehen, sondern sich ziehen lassen oder sie ganz auslassen. Außerdem sind das dann die übel gelaunten Zocker die, die dir die Questmobs/gegenstände vor der Nase wgenehmen und kein Wort mit dir reden.


Ich verachte keine Personen, sondern die Idee, in einem Rollenspiel alle Rollenspiel-Elemente entfernen zu wollen. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Außerdem ist dank zahloser Guides so ein Char wirklich nicht schwer zu lernen, sofern der eigene IQ über dem einer beheizbaren Wärmflasche liegt.


Das ist wirklich kein Argument. Es kann doch auch keiner direkt operieren, wenn man nur ein Chirurgen-Buch gelesen hast.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du sträubst dich nur deshalb, weil nicht sein kann was du nicht für richtig hälst.


Ich finde einfach (d)eine Idee schlecht und habe dazu meine Meinung und entsprechende Gegenargumente geliefert. Und nur, weil man nicht mit deiner Meinung gleich zieht, sträubt man sich nicht, sondern vertritt lediglich seine Sicht der Dinge. Wie du dich vielleicht noch erinnern magst, habe ich deine Sicht der Dinge schon einige Beiträge zuvor akzeptiert. Da du meine Meinung dazu anscheinend nicht akzeptieren kannst oder einfach nicht hören willst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Agharnius (17. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> 
> ...



Zunächst: MIMIMI, was denn sonst? 
Und ich bin ganz ausgesprochen für ein Spiel, das man so locker neben dem RL noch spielen kann. Es ist kein Spiel, und ja, ich habe zu BC nicht geraidet, aber was mir erzählt wurde, begeistert mich nicht. Wenn ich einen anstrengenden Tag auf Arbeit/ Studium/ Schule hinter mir habe, will ich doch nicht noch mehr arbeiten, oder wie siehst Du das? Warum soll ich mir den Arsch aufreissen müssen? Das verträgt sich alles imho mit dem Begriff SPIEL nicht gut. Klar ist es nervig, wenn Ulduar immer einfacher wird, aber was solls, es gibt die Hardmodes. Was die Levelerleichterung angeht: das ist erstmal für Twinks, d.h. wenn Du neu anfängst hast du auch keine "Erbstücke" und das Mount ist für mich auch nur logisch, das rumgedackel is doch ohne Mount sehr nervig und erhöht imho nicht den SPIELSPASS, und darum gehts.
Warum nicht chars ab 60 erstellen, wär für mich auch ok, vielleicht macht man so eine Art "Schnellquestroute durch den alten Kontinent, quasi in jedem Gebiet ein Levelup mit einer Quest, damit man mal alles gesehen hat, würde auch den Spielspasß erhöhen, aber da sind die Leute ja verschieden. Und der Preis für das Epicmount könnte auch 1000g sein, es gibt ja die dungeon-mounts mit denen man sich dann noch ein Stückchen toller vorkommen kann. 
Ich unterstütze hiermit also vollkommen jegliche Spielerleichterung und die damit verbundene niedrigere täglich eZeiterfprdernis für WOW.
Lg
Agha


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze hiermit also vollkommen jegliche Spielerleichterung und die damit verbundene niedrigere tägliche Zeiterfordernis für WOW.



Ich auch, und aus denselben Gründen.


----------



## Agharnius (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich auch, und aus denselben Gründen.



schön, dass wenigstens wir 2 da schonmal einig sind^^


----------



## Nimeroth (17. Juni 2009)

Was ich schade finde, ist das Blizzard durch einfacheren Content diesen gleichzeitig Streckenweisse überflüssig macht.
Kaum noch wer geht in die non-hero Instanzen von Nordend (von Classic und BC mal ganz zu schweigen). Warum auch? Mit 80 kann man direkt die Hero Version angehen, und Marken und mit ein bisschen Glück noch direkt einen epischen Gegenstand ergattern.

Naxx25? Wozu? Direkt auf 80 mit zwei oder drei hergestellten Gegenständen und ein bissel Ruf Zeug macht man ohne Problem Naxx10 Clear.
Danach kann man direkt weiter in Ulduar10 hüpfen. Naxx25/Malygos/Obsi/Emalol10 werden ab diesen Zeitpunkt quasi uninteresannt.

Ich hab selbst erst vor wenigen Tagen den Test gemacht: Twink wurde Level80 (Ele Schami). Der hat den geschmiedeten epischen Dolch bekommen,
dazu die Armschienen für Ehre, und ein bissel Blaue Sachen. Dann noch die Hose aus HdZ4.

Das ganze verzaubert und gesockelt, und mit 130hit Naxx10 mit Randoms in Rekordzeit gecleared. Im Schnitt waren es 3k dps, an Bossen Teils sogar mehr.

Nun ist der Char keine zwei Wochen Level80 und fast voll episch ausgestattet. Spielzeit seit Level80 sind vieleicht 3 Raid-Abende gewesen insgesammt. Der nächste logische Schritt ist Ulduar10, da dies mit Naxx10 Equip zu bewältigen ist.

Es heisst immer Blizzard will keinen Content den nur 5% sehen. Das ist ja auch ok, aber dafür haben wir jetzt Content den kaum noch wer besucht weil er einfach übergangen werden kann und wird.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Ok, wer nur solo spielt, wird's nicht merken. Da geb ich dir recht. Schade nur, das WoW eine Multiplayer-Spiel ist und man solo nur die Hälfte von dem Spiel mitbekommt.


Hmm, lies doch wenigesten bevor du anwortest. 
Würdest du Guppenspiel mit Gilde oder FL nicht als Multiplay bezeichen? komsich *wunder*



PTY schrieb:


> Ich verachte keine Personen, sondern die Idee, in einem Rollenspiel alle Rollenspiel-Elemente entfernen zu wollen. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


Den Punkt hatten wir schon. Leveln ist nicht zwangsläufiger Bestandteil eines Rollenspiels sondern das Übernehmen der Rolle seines Avatars.
Ego Shooter sind deshalb keine Rollenspiele weil die Interaktions- udn die Indiviualisierungmöglcihkeiten des Chars zu gering sind.




PTY schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich kein Argument. Es kann doch auch keiner direkt operieren, wenn man nur ein Chirurgen-Buch gelesen hast.



Warum wundert es mich nicht das du WoW mit einer Operation vergleichst.
Nein operieren kann man nicht nur durch Lesen eines Buches. Einen Char in einem Computerspiel ab 12 steuern schon viel eher.
Berstimmt wird dir der Unterschied irgendwann einmal aufgehen.




PTY schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach (d)eine Idee schlecht und habe dazu meine Meinung und entsprechende Gegenargumente geliefert. Und nur, weil man nicht mit deiner Meinung gleich zieht, sträubt man sich nicht, sondern vertritt lediglich seine Sicht der Dinge. Wie du dich vielleicht noch erinnern magst, habe ich deine Sicht der Dinge schon einige Beiträge zuvor akzeptiert. Da du meine Meinung dazu anscheinend nicht akzeptieren kannst oder einfach nicht hören willst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion zu diesem Thema.



Es ist mir völlig gleichgülig ob du meine Meinung aktzeptierst oder nicht. Mein Anliegen wäre es vielmehr dir begreiflich zu machen, das es kein schöner Zug ist, Dinge die einem selber Spaß machen anderen mit Macht aufdoktruieren zu wollen. Das ist keine Meinung sondern soziales Verhalten.
Leben und leben lassen bzw. in dem Fall Spielen und spielen lassen.


----------



## Segojan (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Warum WoW tot ist?



Ist es das? Hab ich noch gar nicht gemerkt.



> Genau darum haben 90% der Ambitionierten-Gamer (nicht das Casual-Fallobst) aufgehört.



Verstehe ich dich richtig? Du hast zu 90% aufgehört und die ingame verbliebenen 10% von dir werfen alle paar Monate mal eine Gamecard ein und posten zwischendurch "Ich bin weg" Beiträge in die Foren?

Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Casual-Fallobst (da muss ich mich wohl oder übel dazurechnen) knapp unter 100% der Spieler ausmacht, weil ich nicht gemerkt habe, dass auf den Servern weniger los ist als früher,


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Kobe_sucks schrieb:


> Genau darum haben 90% der Ambitionierten-Gamer (nicht das Casual-Fallobst) aufgehört.


Woher auch immer du diese Prozentzahl her hast (kann ja nur ne Handvoll ambitionierter gewesen sein, sonst hätte man 90% aufm Realm schon bemerkt) und was auch immer als "Ambitionierten-Gamer" definiert werden kann - es ist mit Abstand das Beste, das man machen kann - Aufhören, wenns blöd wird!
Das ist meine AUSDRÜCKLICHE Empfehlung und Glückwunsch an alle, die ganz nüchtern aus dem Spiel ausgestiegen sind, als es ihnen kein Spaß mehr machte.

Aber warum musst du alle anderen beleidigen, die noch immer Spaß haben und weiterzocken? Hört dir keiner zu, hast du nichts interssantes zu erzählen? Musst du - mangels der Fähigkeit etwas zu finden, das dir Spaß macht - andere Leute beleidigen, nur um überhaupt Zuhörer zu finden?

Arm, ganz arm.


----------



## szene333 (17. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Den Punkt hatten wir schon. Leveln ist nicht zwangsläufiger Bestandteil eines Rollenspiels sondern das Übernehmen der Rolle seines Avatars.
> Ego Shooter sind deshalb keine Rollenspiele weil die Interaktions- udn die Indiviualisierungmöglcihkeiten des Chars zu gering sind.



Nenne mir bitte ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel, wo nicht "gelevelt" wird. Wo man also durch Erfahrungsgewinn stufenweise seinen Char verbessert.  Also ich kenne keins.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Nenne mir bitte ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel, wo nicht "gelevelt" wird. Wo man also durch Erfahrungsgewinn stufenweise seinen Char verbessert.  Also ich kenne keins.



EVE online.


----------



## Cazore (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> EVE online.



Findä das klingd naach Crääm. Oder nach 2 nackten Trollmännan in den Büschen.


----------



## Haszor (17. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Woher auch immer du diese Prozentzahl her hast (kann ja nur ne Handvoll ambitionierter gewesen sein, sonst hätte man 90% aufm Realm schon bemerkt) und was auch immer als "Ambitionierten-Gamer" definiert werden kann - es ist mit Abstand das Beste, das man machen kann - Aufhören, wenns blöd wird!
> Das ist meine AUSDRÜCKLICHE Empfehlung und Glückwunsch an alle, die ganz nüchtern aus dem Spiel ausgestiegen sind, als es ihnen kein Spaß mehr machte.
> 
> Aber warum musst du alle anderen beleidigen, die noch immer Spaß haben und weiterzocken? Hört dir keiner zu, hast du nichts interssantes zu erzählen? Musst du - mangels der Fähigkeit etwas zu finden, das dir Spaß macht - andere Leute beleidigen, nur um überhaupt Zuhörer zu finden?
> ...



/sign!
Bin auch raus weils mir keinen Spaß mehr machte - HdRO an die Macht *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann nicht mehr sagen als: @ TE 100% sigin. -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Nenne mir bitte ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel, wo nicht "gelevelt" wird. Wo man also durch Erfahrungsgewinn stufenweise seinen Char verbessert.  Also ich kenne keins.



Hmm und weil es keins gibt, darf es auch nie eins geben? Seltsame Logik.


----------



## ikarus275 (18. Juni 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Viele haben eben Angst, dass alles noch einfacher wird und irgendwann nur noch 5 Jährige durch die virtuelle Spielwelt laufen und so ein soziales Miteinander kaum möglich ist (ich rede von den Verständigungsschwierigkeiten, von der Reife her sind ja viele unter 5 Jahren dabei).



Hast du keine Gilde mit Mitgliedern, die dir in Sachen Reife, Verständigung etc. zusagen ? 
In diesem Spiel gibt es die Instanzierungen gerade deshalb, damit man mit seiner eigenen Auswahl an Spielern den Content spielt. 
Das Spiel ist eh ab 12, d.h. aber nicht das man sich mit 12jährigen und/oder Kleingeistern rumschlagen MUSS.


----------



## Georan (18. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran sinnvoll? Da bin ich selbst von TB nach OG gelaufen mit einem L1 Char ohne zu sterben.


aso , klar, wenn du scheisse durch machen mustest mussen das andere auch


----------



## celion (18. Juni 2009)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Warum nicht chars ab 60 erstellen, wär für mich auch ok, vielleicht macht man so eine Art "Schnellquestroute durch den alten Kontinent, quasi in jedem Gebiet ein Levelup mit einer Quest, damit man mal alles gesehen hat, würde auch den Spielspasß erhöhen, aber da sind die Leute ja verschieden.
> Agha



totaler Schwachsinn!

Du wärst dann warscheinlich der erste der jammert wenn keiner mehr seinen Char spielen kann


----------



## Thrungal (18. Juni 2009)

Schulligung, falls meine Argumentation schon mal ähnlich gepostet wurde.

WoW ist schon lang ein Kinderspiel.


Wer was erreichen will, der muss was dafür tun, sei es im Rl oder inGame.

Und nein, ich bin nicht der Hardcore-Raider.
Ich konnte während SSC und FdS ganz gut raiden, weil ich die Zeit hatte, durfte kurz ein paar Ausflüge in den BT machen.
Danach musste ich leider (?) dem RL etwas mehr Zeit widmen.

Was solls? Das Spiel macht trotzdem Spass.
Man muss sich dann halt andere Ziele setzen. ZUm Beispiel hab ich mir schön viel Reittiere gefarmt mit dem AG-Turnier. Oder man spielt sich ein paar Twinks hoch. Das trägt dazu bei, dass man andere Klassenmechaniken begreifen lernt. (Nein, einen Guide lesen reicht nicht, tut mir leid).

Bin ich halt nicht der Raider, kann keine t?-Klamotten tragen. 
Warum? Weil ich sie nicht verdient habe. 
Verdient hätte ich sie mir, wenn ich wochenlang mit der Gilde in Instanzen gearbeitet (absichtlich benutzt) habe.


Warum sollte man die brandneuen Teile auch wirklich jedem zugänglich machen?
Das sollte denen gegönnt sein, die dafür Zeit und Nerven investieren.
Lila darf und kann doch jeder schon tragen, warum denn auch noch die momentane Hi-Ini farmbar machen nach ein paar Wochen?
(Flammenlevi zu 2t.... noch Fragen??)

Das liegt aber am Zeitgeist, an dem sich Blizz orientiert, um Kunden zu fangen.

Früher: "Boah, geiles EQ, ich such mir ne Gilde, streng mich an, damit ich das auch haben kann"
Heute: "Boah, dieser Typ, der garantiert schlechter spielt als ich, hat Item xy, das will ich auch - Blizz, mach das mal!"

Aber das ist nicht nur in WoW so, sondern auch aufm Arbeitsmarkt.
Genug Stellen sind da, nur wollen alle nur, ohne was dafür zu tun.
Am Abend und am Wochenende arbeiten?
"Figg disch, Arbeitgeber, da geh ich lieber chilln"


----------



## MadRedCap (18. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Ich bin für Instanzen die man erst im 3ten Anlauf packt, weil die Mobs/Bosse so schwer sind!



Dazu sag ich mal soviel: Raidinstanzen. Heros waren bereits zu BC-Zeiten im ersten Run abfarmbar, warum auch nicht heute? Und für grün-blau-equipte mit unterem Levelniveau ist in den Non-Heroes sicherlich auch nicht nur durchlaufen und einsacken angesagt (war bei mir zumindest immer so). 
Ansonsten ist das, was du größtenteils bemängelst, Schwachfug. Das spiel ist größer und größer, für Späteinsteiger und Twinker jetzt den alten Content zu erleichtern, damit sie schneller den neuen auskosten können, ist in meinen Augen nichts falsches. Und geschweige dem: Wem schadet es, schon mit Level 20 zu reiten? Niemanden. Wenn du dein Mount vor 3 Jahen noch wochenlang erfarmen musstest, heißt das nicht, dass das jetzt jeder unbedingt genauso machen muss. Das ist purer Egoismus ohne sachlichen Hintergrund.



szene333 schrieb:


> Nenne mir bitte ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel, wo nicht "gelevelt" wird. Wo man also durch Erfahrungsgewinn stufenweise seinen Char verbessert.  Also ich kenne keins.



Vernünftiges Rollenspiel... da liegt die Frage nahe, was den bitte ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel ist? Pen&Paper-Rollenspiel, z.B. Da gabs keine Level oder sonstiges. Oder Tabletop-Rollenspiele, genau das selbe. Ansonsten gibt es wirklich genug zur Auswahl, die ich persönlich noch als (Computer oder Konsolen-) Rollenspiel bezeichnen würde, die jedoch actionlastiger NUR auf die Equipaufwertung setzen. Man merkt es dir irgendwie an, und sieh das nicht als Flame an, dass du ein sehr gut entwickeltes Schubladendenken hast. The Elder Scrolls III und IV fallen bei dir sicherlich auch unter Ego-Shooter, weil es aus der First-Person-View gespielt wird, oder? 
Aber um dir das mal zu aufzuzeigen, nenne ich das Beispiel Pokémon. Du hast deinen Char, der wiederrum fängt seine Viecher, die wiederrum gelevelt werden. Der Char selber verbessert sich aber über das ganze Spiel kein Stück. Trotzdem ein Rollenspiel, wenn man deinem Aspekt folgen sollte.


----------



## MadRedCap (18. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Verdient hätte ich sie mir, wenn ich wochenlang mit der Gilde in Instanzen gearbeitet (absichtlich benutzt) habe.
> 
> Warum sollte man die brandneuen Teile auch wirklich jedem zugänglich machen?
> Lila darf und kann doch jeder schon tragen, warum denn auch noch die momentane Hi-Ini farmbar machen nach ein paar Wochen?
> (Flammenlevi zu 2t.... noch Fragen??)



Nur weil JETZT der 3.0. Content an einem Tag abgefarmt werden kann, heißt das nicht, dass es zu anfangs Gilden gab, die für ihre T-Teile nicht Wochenlang in Naxx rumgewipet sind. 
Für jeden Nicht-Raider gab es nur 2 T-Teile via Marken zu holen. Mehr nicht. Und du behauptest, es würde jedem die brandneuen Teile zugänglich gemacht werden? Alles, was ein paar Itemlevel über 3.0-er Gear ist, kann man nur noch durch Raiden erlangen. Und wen man nicht raidet, und da gibt es genug Leute, dann ist es nun mal nicht JEDEM zugänglich.
Und Lila ist halt nicht mehr Lila. Früher war es halt so: Boah, der hat ja nur Lila an, der muss zu uns inne Gilde!
Heute guckt man sich da schon genauer an, WAS für Lila er trägt. Hunter, die Stoff-Teile tragen mit abstrusen Stats für ihre Klasse, aber nur weil es Lila ist, werden in dem Fall sowieso niedergemacht, beispielsweise.

Flammenleviathan zu 2t. Toll. Das waren zwei Leute, die die von Blizzard vorgegebene Spielmechanik ausgenutzt haben und auch gut genug gespielt haben, um das hinzukriegen. Will ich mal sehen, wie du mit nem dahergelaufenen Random das nachmachst. Also ist das Argument mal so was am Kern deiner Aussage vorbei.

Aber alles in allem.... wer sich daran aufgeilt, weil ITEMS nicht mehr ihre Einzigartigkeit besitzen... ts... der hat nie gecheckt worums in einem Spiel geht, ganz ehrlich. Dann WoW noch als Kinderspiel zu verschreien, zeugt nicht von viel Nachdenken.


----------



## Hubautz (18. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Es heisst immer Blizzard will keinen Content den nur 5% sehen. Das ist ja auch ok, aber dafür haben wir jetzt Content den kaum noch wer besucht weil er einfach übergangen werden kann und wird.



Das ist ein Argument, das etwas für sich hat. Dem stimme ich eigentlich zu. 



celion schrieb:


> totaler Schwachsinn!
> 
> Du wärst dann warscheinlich der erste der jammert wenn keiner mehr seinen Char spielen kann



Das ist etwas kurz gedacht.  Skillungen und Spielweise im Raid unterscheiden sich in der Regel grundsätzlich von denen beim leveln. Also muss ich das spielen in der Gruppe sowieso erst mal "lernen". Ob ich einen Fury Krieger levele und dann mit 80 auf Tank skille oder ob ich einen fertigen 80er Tank "geschenkt" bekomme, würde absolut keinen Unterschied machen, was meine Tankfähigkeiten angeht.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fände es nicht gut, vorgefertigte Chars zu haben.


----------



## Allysekos (18. Juni 2009)

Ist dir zu langweilig? DU kannst eine der 2 Dinge machen,und dann whinen,dass WoW zu boring ist:

1 entweder du machst Ulduar hero mode alle bosse mit Algalon 
2 oder du zockst dein 2er,3er,5er Team auf 2500 Wertung

und ist dir mit 80ger nicht egal,dass der langsame Mount ab 20 ist?
Also viel Spaß


----------



## Silmarilli (18. Juni 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, ist das Blizzard durch einfacheren Content diesen gleichzeitig Streckenweisse überflüssig macht.
> Kaum noch wer geht in die non-hero Instanzen von Nordend (von Classic und BC mal ganz zu schweigen). Warum auch? Mit 80 kann man direkt die Hero Version angehen, und Marken und mit ein bisschen Glück noch direkt einen epischen Gegenstand ergattern.
> 
> Naxx25? Wozu? Direkt auf 80 mit zwei oder drei hergestellten Gegenständen und ein bissel Ruf Zeug macht man ohne Problem Naxx10 Clear.
> ...




ja ... genau ... jetzt wo die meistens aus dem 10er Naxx nix mehr brauchen und deine ID gut für Caster war bist DU voll episch ausgestattet ... also mit meiner Jägerin hat das 2 Monate im 25er gedauert ... weil da konnten noch mehr leute was brauchen wodurch sich der Loot aufgeteilt hatte und 2 Monate um alles aus ner Ini zu haben das man brauchen kann - das find ich nicht wenig wenn man bedenkt das die Boss-Taktiken bekannt waren aus Classic-Zeiten. Bei Ulduar beissen sich die Leute noch eher die Zähne aus

und

zu deinem Satz: 
Es heisst immer Blizzard will keinen Content den nur 5% sehen. Das ist ja auch ok, aber dafür haben wir jetzt Content den kaum noch wer besucht weil er einfach übergangen werden kann und wird.

Wieso? hab ich was nicht mitgekriegt? ... du warst doch dort in dem Content den keiner besucht....

und ich glaub nicht das du 10 Chars frisch 80 nehmen kannst um Ulduar zu clearen ... der T7 Content kann dafür nicht übergangen werden
nur weil du als einzel person dich dann von 9 anderen durchschleifen läßt heißt das nicht das das alle in der Gruppe machen können und das Unterfangen dann von Erfolg gekrönt ist.....


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (18. Juni 2009)

ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...



In den WoW-Foren würde das hier wieder extremen Flamegrund geben. Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht dass sich ein Spiel wie WoW wandeln sollte. Ich bin auch schon lange dabei, habe damals 40ger Geschmolzener Kern und so gerne mitgemacht... es hat damals Spaß gemacht, aber heute macht es mir immer noch Spaß, auch wenn eben alles irgendwie generft wird schaffen wir Ignis immer noch nicht obwohl wir eine gute Gruppe haben. Manche Gruppen werden selbst nach dem Nerf es schwer haben die Bosse zu Knacken, viele Spieler nehmen es dann so hin und probieren es (halt wie die ProGamer) weiter. 

Dazu nur eine Frage an dich... wieviele Profi-Raider gibt es und wieviele Casual-Spieler gibt es die den Inhalt sehen wollen. Blizzard kann nicht riskieren dass gerade Casual-Gamer abspringen, weil diese halt die Breitere Masse sind als die ProRaider!!! 

Außerdem denke ich denkt Blizzard weiter... er denkt auch an die Rollenspieler die eine gute Geschichte zu schätzen wissen, aber ich bin auch Stocksauer wenn ich mir ein Herr Der Ringe Film in der Videothek ausleihe, aber die DVD kaputt ist... ich bin sauer dass ich die Story an dem Tag dann nicht miterleben kann. 

Blizzard macht alles Richtig... macht die Instanzen erst schwer, damit die ProGamer zu knacken haben, und wenn die ProGamer alles geschafft haben auf dem Schwierigen Grad geben sie halt die Inis für die Casuals ein wenig mehr frei. Es geht immer um die Breite Masse die Blizzard Geld in den Schoß legt, deswegen hört Blizzard auch nicht auf RPler auf RP-Realms. Namensbestimmungen werden teilweise weitesgehend ignoriert, der gleiche Typ den ich vor 1 Jahr gemeldet habe mit einigen weiteren Spielern weil die Namensbestimmung verstößt rennt immer noch mit dem Namen rum. 

"Lol-Rufer, Rofl-Rufer" im /s in Hauptstädten... die sind alle Blizz egal oder zumindest fast... hier und da greift mal ein GM durch, aber im großen und ganzen werden OOCler auf RP-Servern ignoriert. 

Warum?
RPler sind ein geringer Anteil der Spielerschaft, OOCler die viele Inis spielen, Raiden und sehr bis gar kein RP machen sind eben die breitere Spielermasse - genau wie die Casuals. 

Kurz: Blizzard macht nur das was gut für Blizzard ist, analysiert wieviele RPler es gibt, analysiert wieviele ProRaider es gibt, analysiert wieviele Casuals es gibt, analysiert wieviele RPler es gibt die auch gerne mal die Story in den Inis miterleben wollen und versuchen es für die Breitere Masse zu aktivieren - deswegen die Nerfs. 

Außerdem: Ich höre ungern immer nur: "Hört auf zu Nerfen"
Warum? Die meisten die Leute die danach schreien haben noch nichtmal alle Bosse im Hardmode gelegt, haben bestimmt noch nicht Alagol besiegt, haben bestimmt noch nicht alle  Erfolge aus Ulduar abgestaubt. Erst wenn man alle Ulduar Normal und Heroisch Erfolge hat gibt es Grund zu schreien, denn Erfolge sind ein Teil des Schwierigkeitsgrades in Instanzen und wer diese nicht hat, hat meiner Meinung nach kein Grund zu meckern.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist etwas kurz gedacht.  Skillungen und Spielweise im Raid unterscheiden sich in der Regel grundsätzlich von denen beim leveln. Also muss ich das spielen in der Gruppe sowieso erst mal "lernen". Ob ich einen Fury Krieger levele und dann mit 80 auf Tank skille oder ob ich einen fertigen 80er Tank "geschenkt" bekomme, würde absolut keinen Unterschied machen, was meine Tankfähigkeiten angeht.



Danke Hub, so habe ich wenigstens das Gefühl, das einer in etwas versteht was ich zu sagen versuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir selber auch nicht sicher, wie zu vorgefertigten Chars stehen würde, da müsste ich länger drüber nachdenken, aber ganz doof finde ich den Gedanken auch nicht, im Wesentlichen genau aus dem Argument heraus welches du so schön formuliert hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Freut mich, das mich hier einer so gut versteht. Und ja, Ich spiele WoW seit dem Releasetag ohne Auszeit und mag es immer noch!



Mir geht es genauso. Dieses "Wenn das so weiter geht, ist WoW tot" gab es schon Monate nach Release. Leute finden immer was zu meckern. Interessant ist auch, dass sehr viele nicht loslassen können.

Und die, die hier meckern und sich über Casuals aufregen, haben auch schon zu Classic Zeiten gemeckert, nur halt über andere Dinge. Hunde die bellen, beißen aber nicht.

An sich finde ich es langsam gut, wenn WoW sich auf weniger Spieler einpendelt und sich diese ganzen "Leistungsspieler" auf andere Spiele verteilen. Kann dem Spiel nur gut tun. Immerhin reichen anderen Spielen auch "nur" 300k Accounts zum überleben. Von den anderen 39 Servern hab ich eh nichts.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (18. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Mir geht es genauso. Dieses "Wenn das so weiter geht, ist WoW tot" gab es schon Monate nach Release. Leute finden immer was zu meckern. Interessant ist auch, dass sehr viele nicht loslassen können.
> 
> Und die, die hier meckern und sich über Casuals aufregen, haben auch schon zu Classic Zeiten gemeckert, nur halt über andere Dinge. Hunde die bellen, beißen aber nicht.
> 
> An sich finde ich es langsam gut, wenn WoW sich auf weniger Spieler einpendelt und sich diese ganzen "Leistungsspieler" auf andere Spiele verteilen. Kann dem Spiel nur gut tun. Immerhin reichen anderen Spielen auch "nur" 300k Accounts zum überleben. Von den anderen 39 Servern hab ich eh nichts.



Mein Haupt MMO wird immer WoW bleiben, kein Zweifel... nichts hat eine so gut durchdachte Story. Von Fantasygeschichten sagt man meist folgendes: 

"Böser Herrscher greift Welt an, Helden stellen sich dem Bösen müssen wahrscheinlich vorher noch Zwietracht untereinander abgewöhnen"

In WoW wird dieser Zwietracht, dank Horde und Allianzstreit ewig weitergehen, eine Abgewöhnnung wird da womöglich niemals kommen. Aber von Vorteil ist finde ich das die "Brennende Legion" eine galaktische und gefährliche Macht ist, als dass es irgendein Dunkler Herrscher in einem 0815-Fantasyroman ist... galaktische Mächte geben wieder dem Namen Bedrohung eine große Ehre... und eine galaktische Macht in einem Fantasyuniversum... einfach genial. 
Die Legion erinnert noch nicht mal an die Sith, auch wenn diese eine galaktische Macht sind so sind die Motive einfach andere. 

Es ist gut dass Blizz sich eine ganze Galaxie eingeräumt hat, Raumschiffe eingebaut hat, denn somit könnten sie noch geschätzte 200 Addons bringen (was sie natürlich nicht machen werden) aber gerade die Story lässt viel Freiraum für Fanfiction-Geschichten und einiges anderes, selbst nach der Vernichtung der Legion könnte es somit noch weitergehen... im Weltraum gibts natürlich mehrere Bedrohungen... müssen sich nur die Fans einfach überlegen wie sie die Geschichte in Fanfiktion nach dem letzten Addon dann weiterführen. 

Einfallsreichtum ist auf jeden Fall in der Welt genug vorhanden, auch wenn es zu WoW keine Addons mehr geben wird, oder die Server irgendwann runtergefahren werden (in geschätzten 30 Jahren) werden wir immer noch von Fanfiktions der Grundidee überschwemmt werden. 

Kurz: Warcraft wird niemals totzukriegen sein... die Spiele vielleicht, aber die Geschichten werden von den Fans in Fictions weitergeführt^^

Edit meint: Draenei landen auf einen anderen Planeten und treffen... Protoss und Zerg Oo... *notiert* Mal sehen was man daraus machen kann XD


----------



## tosi111 (18. Juni 2009)

also ich finde mounts ab lvl 30 ist ok aber ab 20 ist voll was fürn roten . Als hunter bringt dir dann aspeckt des geparden ja garnichts mehr  . 

ansonsten sind die änderungen doch ok


----------



## Thrainan (18. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist etwas kurz gedacht.  Skillungen und Spielweise im Raid unterscheiden sich in der Regel grundsätzlich von denen beim leveln. Also muss ich das spielen in der Gruppe sowieso erst mal "lernen". Ob ich einen Fury Krieger levele und dann mit 80 auf Tank skille oder ob ich einen fertigen 80er Tank "geschenkt" bekomme, würde absolut keinen Unterschied machen, was meine Tankfähigkeiten angeht.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fände es nicht gut, vorgefertigte Chars zu haben.



Das muss so nicht sein. Ich habe meinen Priester von Anfang an bis zur 80 immer als Holy mit maximaleer Heilleistung gelevelt. Auch mein Krieger hat 80 Level als Tank hinter sich. Ich verliere beim leveln evtl. ein oder zwei tage dadurch, aber ich lerne meine Klasse dabei in der Skillung kennen, wie ich sie auch auf maxlevel spielen will.


----------



## snif07 (18. Juni 2009)

tosi111 schrieb:


> also ich finde mounts ab lvl 30 ist ok aber ab 20 ist voll was fürn roten . Als hunter bringt dir dann aspeckt des geparden ja garnichts mehr  .
> 
> ansonsten sind die änderungen doch ok




Wieso nicht?
für kurze strecken benutze ich auch meine schnelle Reisegestalt als Druide oder den Aspekt des Geparden.

Aber klar, es gibt Leute die auf ihr Mount springen wenn sie von der Bank ins AH rennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (18. Juni 2009)

Die ganzen Änderungen verwirren etwas sind aber auch nicht so tragisch wie es manche hier formulieren.

Ständig auf den neueren Spielern herumhacken das sie ja in 2-3 Wochen bereits Stufe 80 erreichen ist nicht wirklich fair,da es diesen Personen an wissen mangelt mit ihren Char umzugehen.

Somit werden sie automatisch ausgemustert und sie haben überhaupt keinen nutzen davon das sie so schnell auf lvl 80 gekommen sind.

Viel mehr Angst macht mir dieser Trend alles in kürzester Zeit zu schaffen.Dieses schnell schnell schnell nervt auf dauer total.
Ich persönlich meide random Gruppen aus diesem Grund.

Früher war das mal anders aber wie schon ein Poster vor mir sagte.Die Zeiten ändern sich.....


----------



## mommel (18. Juni 2009)

tosi111 schrieb:


> also ich finde mounts ab lvl 30 ist ok aber ab 20 ist voll was fürn roten . Als hunter bringt dir dann aspeckt des geparden ja garnichts mehr  .
> 
> ansonsten sind die änderungen doch ok


Hatten sich die Druiden nicht auch bei 40>30 aufgeregt?

Is sowas von latte. 
Ob man nun mit 20 reitet oder mit 30 is doch eh keine Zeit die dazwishcen vergeht, nicht so wie früher....
Mit 60 fliegen ist da um einiges krasser weil man einfach alles anfliegen kann und sich nichtmehr durchschlagen muss. Aber das fliegen wird hier oft verdrängt


----------



## Nimeroth (18. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ja ... genau ... jetzt wo die meistens aus dem 10er Naxx nix mehr brauchen und deine ID gut für Caster war bist DU voll episch ausgestattet ... also mit meiner Jägerin hat das 2 Monate im 25er gedauert ... weil da konnten noch mehr leute was brauchen wodurch sich der Loot aufgeteilt hatte und 2 Monate um alles aus ner Ini zu haben das man brauchen kann - das find ich nicht wenig wenn man bedenkt das die Boss-Taktiken bekannt waren aus Classic-Zeiten. Bei Ulduar beissen sich die Leute noch eher die Zähne aus
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Du scheinst hier die Zahlen durcheinander zu bringen, oder du hast meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen. Ich schrieb Naxx25 wird überflüssig, genauso wie die non-Hero Versionen der normalen Instanzen (steht sogar genau so in dem von dir gequoteten Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aus genau diesem Grund kannst du auch, nachdem du genug Naxx10 Teile + Craftables + Ruf-Epics + Marken-Zeug hast, direkt nach Ulduar10 gehen. Du benötigst Naxx25 nicht mehr, von den anderen Raid-Encountern auf dem Niveau zu schweigen (Ok...Malygos und Obsi ab 2 Drachen hat noch gutes Zeug und wäre ein nice-to-have, ist aber ebenfalls NICHT zwingend erforderlich).

Eine Gruppe bestehend aus solch ausgestattenten Spielern kannst du ohne Angst nach Ulduar10 schicken. Die machen zwar nicht nach 2.5h die Instanz clear, legen aber genug Bosse um sich nach und nach zu equippen um noch mehr Bosse zu legen.

Ich setze jetzt einfach vorraus, daß die Leute ihre Klasse auch beherrschen, aber das sollte selbstverständlich sein.

Du siehst also, deine Argumentation zieht in diesem Kontext nicht. Dass du im 25 länger zum equippen brauchst, sollte jedem, der bis 25 zählen kann logisch sein. Deswegen schrieb ich ja explizit Naxx10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich habe sowohl Ulduar10 als auch 25 bis auf Algalon inklusive diverser Hardmodes in beiden Modi clear. Ich maße mir also einfach mal an, das ganze einigermassen beurteilen zu können.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Teatron (18. Juni 2009)

Wine! ! ! Käse - ja du mich auch !



ocktar schrieb:


> Genervte Instanzen, schnelleres leveln, Mount ab 30 und bald sogar ab 20(!)... wo soll das eigentlich alles enden?
> Ein Zeppelin nach Thunder Bluff ist ja auch schon angekündigt worden!
> Erstellen wir bal nurnoch Char auf Level 60 oder 70? Blaues Volleqipment und 5000 Gold in der Tasche?
> Blizz hat wohl angst, das ihnen die Kunden weglaufen und bedenken dabei nicht, das sie unter Umständen mit diesen "Kinderniveau" die ganzen alteingesessenen Spieler vertreiben. Die, die sich zu Classiczeiten noch den Allerwertesten aufgerissen haben um etwas wie ein Epicmount oder die LVL 60 Epicquest zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## Nimeroth (18. Juni 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Erst wenn man alle Ulduar Normal und Heroisch Erfolge hat gibt es Grund zu schreien, denn Erfolge sind ein Teil des Schwierigkeitsgrades in Instanzen und wer diese nicht hat, hat meiner Meinung nach kein Grund zu meckern.



An sich stimme ich deinem Post im Großen und Ganzen zu. Abgesehen von diesem Teil. Die Erfolge sind eben kein Teil des Schwierigkeit Grades.
Abgesehen von Ausnahmen die die Hardmodes, bzw. Semi-Hardmodes betreffen, sind die Erfolge lediglich eine von Blizzard gewählte Möglichkeit
den Content künstlich in die Länge zu ziehen.

Du kannst viele Erfolge in Ulduar gar nicht kombinieren und musst Wochen warten um sie nach und nach zu erledigen. Als Beispiel wäre da, den Leviathan mit jedem der drei Fahrzeuge zu besiegen. Alleine das wären drei Wochen. Dann den Rat in allen drei Konstellationen. Wieder drei Wochen.

Dazu kommen dann sinnlos Erfolge wie 100 Eisenzwerge umhauen, was ca. 10 Sekunden dauert und auch keinerlei Herausforderung ist. Oder Sara einen Kuss zuwerfen. Das ist nicht wirklich komplex zu bewerkstelligen ^^

Es gibt Ausnahmen, die meisten Erfolge sind aber reine Zeitschinderei.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## lokker (18. Juni 2009)

ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich. Die Leute die meckern, es sei zu einfach, pumpen das Spiel voll mit irgendwelchen Addons (z.B. BossMods). Die Addons machen manche Bosse so unglaublich einfach das gibts garnet. Sie machen sich das Spiel selbst einfacher aber meckern danach das es zu einfach ist......


----------



## Segojan (18. Juni 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> für kurze strecken benutze ich auch meine schnelle Reisegestalt als Druide oder den Aspekt des Geparden.
> 
> Aber klar, es gibt Leute die auf ihr Mount springen wenn sie von der Bank ins AH rennen...
> ...



vor allem kann sich der Druide im Kampf in die Reisegestalt verwandeln. Macht das Davonrennen einfacher... 

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Reisegestalt usw. schon mit 16 erhältlich sein sollen.


----------



## Segojan (18. Juni 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber klar, es gibt Leute die auf ihr Mount springen wenn sie von der Bank ins AH rennen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Darnassus hat das sogar Sinn.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> In Darnassus hat das sogar Sinn.


Nicht nur in Darnassus...


----------



## soul6 (18. Juni 2009)

OmG, der 1256 mimimi, nerf, whine, blizz ist so böse thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 close

denn es ist doch sowas von egal und es kann einem 80iger ja noch mehr "furz" sein , ob die lowies mit 30 oder 40 reiten dürfen. 
oder ob man mit 60 fliegen kann etc...etc...etc...

gruß
randy

p.s.: @lokker / sign !!! denn dazu sagt jetzt besser keiner was, da es selbst in den größten raidgilden VORSCHRIFT ist, all diese addons zu haben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (18. Juni 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Vernünftiges Rollenspiel... da liegt die Frage nahe, was den bitte ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel ist? Pen&Paper-Rollenspiel, z.B. Da gabs keine Level oder sonstiges. Oder Tabletop-Rollenspiele, genau das selbe. Ansonsten gibt es wirklich genug zur Auswahl, die ich persönlich noch als (Computer oder Konsolen-) Rollenspiel bezeichnen würde, die jedoch actionlastiger NUR auf die Equipaufwertung setzen. Man merkt es dir irgendwie an, und sieh das nicht als Flame an, dass du ein sehr gut entwickeltes Schubladendenken hast. The Elder Scrolls III und IV fallen bei dir sicherlich auch unter Ego-Shooter, weil es aus der First-Person-View gespielt wird, oder?
> Aber um dir das mal zu aufzuzeigen, nenne ich das Beispiel Pokémon. Du hast deinen Char, der wiederrum fängt seine Viecher, die wiederrum gelevelt werden. Der Char selber verbessert sich aber über das ganze Spiel kein Stück. Trotzdem ein Rollenspiel, wenn man deinem Aspekt folgen sollte.



Also erstmal habe ich nie behauptet, das ein Game in dem gelevelt wird auch immer ein Rollenspiel ist. Desweiteren habe ich "gelevelt" (man beachte die Anführungsstriche) geschrieben und erläutert, dass ich damit die Verbesserung seines Chars durch Erfahrungsgewinn meine. In welcher Form auch immer.

Edith: Da hier über Computer-Rollenspiele dikutiert wird, bezog ich mich natürlich auch auf diese.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juni 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das muss so nicht sein. Ich habe meinen Priester von Anfang an bis zur 80 immer als Holy mit maximaleer Heilleistung gelevelt. Auch mein Krieger hat 80 Level als Tank hinter sich. Ich verliere beim leveln evtl. ein oder zwei tage dadurch, aber ich lerne meine Klasse dabei in der Skillung kennen, wie ich sie auch auf maxlevel spielen will.



Hab meinen Tank auch komplett als Deff auf 70 (und später dann auch auf 80) bekommen.
Dennoch würde ich mal sagen hatte ich, als ich das erstemal das Bollwerk normal betreten haben um zu tanken, wie es sich dann auch zeigte, nicht die geringste Ahnung was ich da eigentlich tue. (Sorry nachträglich nochmal an die die das damals ertragen mussten)


----------



## Hubautz (18. Juni 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das muss so nicht sein. Ich habe meinen Priester von Anfang an bis zur 80 immer als Holy mit maximaleer Heilleistung gelevelt. Auch mein Krieger hat 80 Level als Tank hinter sich. Ich verliere beim leveln evtl. ein oder zwei tage dadurch, aber ich lerne meine Klasse dabei in der Skillung kennen, wie ich sie auch auf maxlevel spielen will.



Das ist löblich, damit gehörst du jedoch bestimmt zu den Ausnahmen.  (das war ernst gemeint). Aber du kriegst doch auch eine ganze Menge Skills erst in den letzten Leveln, das kannst du vorher gar nicht richtig „üben“.
Abgesehen davon weiß ich, wenn ich eine Hybridklasse anfange in der Regel noch nicht, wie ich sie mit Lvl 80 spielen will. Ich habe auch einen Priester und habe bis lvl 80 nahezu nur geheilt. Dann stellte sich heraus dass uns ein Shadow fehlt, daraufhin habe ich die Kleine umgeskillt.
Heißt das jetzt ich kann keinen Shadow spielen?

Es sei noch einmal ganz deutlich gesagt: Dieses Spiel ist nicht sehr kompliziert. Um einen Char einigermaßen vernünftig spielen zu können brauche ich keine 3 Stunden, um ihn zu perfektionieren reichen ein paar  Tage. (Grundsätzliches Verständnis der Spielmechanik und einen IQ über Zimmertemperatur vorausgesetzt):
Und es gilt nach wie vor (zumindest für PvE): Wer viel spielt kriegt mehr als derjenige der weniger spielt. 

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob man irgendwo ersehen kann wie viele neue Accounts eigentlich in der letzten Zeit dazugekommen sind. Will heißen: wie viele von den Low-Level-Chars sind tatsächlich neu und wie viele Twinks?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob man irgendwo ersehen kann wie viele neue Accounts eigentlich in der letzten Zeit dazugekommen sind. Will heißen: wie viele von den Low-Level-Chars sind tatsächlich neu und wie viele Twinks?




Die meisten neuen Accounts sind werbt einen Freund Accounts u meistens steckt ein alter spieler dahinter weil er seinen 5ten Twink schneller hochleveln will weil es zum Beispiel an Heilern fehlt oder Tanks in der Gilde

neue Gamer werden eher geringer weil es alleine ohne Unterstützung sehr lange dauert einen Char hoch zu Leveln 2-3 Wochen Schafft man als Neuling unter Garantie nicht sofern man a) nicht gezogen wird b) alleine die Quest bewältigen muß ohne Bufffed und der Hilfe von anderen Spielern  

Ich habe selber vor 2 Jahren über 3 Monate gebraucht meinen Char auf 70 zu bringen ohne Hilfe weil das Bedingung in der Gilde war, einen Char ohne Hilfe und ziehen zu leveln damit man die Mechanik besser kennenlernt.

ich würde es auch begrüßen das jeder neuling einen Char auf die Alte weise levelt und für Twinks dann Levelvergünstigung bekommt 

auch bei den Mountkosten und voraussetzungen dafür es kann nicht sein das man für 3 80er 15k Gold fürs epische Fliegen braucht da schneidet Blizz sich selbst ein Bein ab was Goldverkauf angeht


Meiner Meinung nach Wow ist weiterhin noch gut es gibt kaum andere MMOs die es schaffen solang Spieler bei der Stange zuhalten 

und ich habe in Ulu auch grade mal 2 Bosse gelegt cest la vie aber nach meiner WoW pause wird es weiter versucht 


Und an die Flamer wenn es euch stört hört auf oder legt mal ne WoW-Pause ein dann sieht man vieles anders denn es ist immernoch ein Spiel im RL gibts schlimmere Probleme als Reitschein mit 20 und einfachere Instanzjobs.!!


----------

